# WTC building 7



## eots (Apr 16, 2015)

The NIST report  denied and excluded evidence and failed to provide a plausible scenario for the collapse of WTC 7


----------



## lake avenue (Apr 18, 2015)

jet fuel can't melt steel beams

... but it can heat it enough to weaken it's structural integrity.

FACT: Jet fuel burns at 800° to 1500°F, not hot enough to melt steel (2750°F). However, experts agree that for the towers to collapse, their steel frames didn't need to melt, they just had to lose some of their structural strength, which requires much less heat. 



			
				 New York deputy fire chief Vincent Dunn said:
			
		

> "I have never seen melted steel in a building fire,But I've seen a lot of twisted, warped, bent and sagging steel. What happens is that the steel tries to expand at both ends, but when it can no longer expand, it sags and the surrounding concrete cracks."



"Steel loses about 50 percent of its strength at 1100°F," notes senior engineer Farid Alfawak-hiri of the American Institute of Steel Construction. "And at 1800° it is probably at less than 10 percent." NIST also believes that a great deal of the spray-on fireproofing insulation was likely knocked off the steel beams that were in the path of the crashing jets, leaving the metal more vulnerable to the heat.


----------



## eots (Apr 18, 2015)

lake avenue said:


> jet fuel can't melt steel beams
> 
> ... but it can heat it enough to weaken it's structural integrity.
> 
> ...





lake avenue said:


> jet fuel can't melt steel beams
> 
> ... but it can heat it enough to weaken it's structural integrity.
> 
> ...


there was no jet fuel in building 7


----------



## eots (Apr 18, 2015)

lake avenue said:


> jet fuel can't melt steel beams
> 
> ... but it can heat it enough to weaken it's structural integrity.
> 
> ...


buildiing 7 had random office fires


----------



## eots (Apr 18, 2015)




----------



## lake avenue (Apr 18, 2015)

eots said:


> lake avenue said:
> 
> 
> > jet fuel can't melt steel beams
> ...



Fires which came from other buildings that were burning from jet fuel.

This page has a video of it happening.
Footage that kills the conspiracy theories Rare footage shows WTC 7 consumed by fire Daily Mail Online


----------



## eots (Apr 18, 2015)

Hollie said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > lake avenue said:
> ...


clean debate zone..doubt you can handle it


----------



## eots (Apr 18, 2015)

lake avenue said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > lake avenue said:
> ...


Fires which came from other buildings that were burning from jet fuel.??..what are trying to imply
there where random on several floors of burning office furniture..this is not really even in dispute wtc 7 was far from consumed with fire .I  posted video of buildings consumed by fire...none of which have ever in resulted in a collapse


----------



## eots (Apr 18, 2015)

lake avenue said:


> jet fuel can't melt steel beams
> 
> ... but it can heat it enough to weaken it's structural integrity.
> 
> ...


well apparently it can produce molten metal


----------



## eots (Apr 18, 2015)




----------



## eots (Apr 18, 2015)

Hollie said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Hollie said:
> ...


You are not capable..you prove it with every post..you can not support your position so you resort to inane comments..you lose


----------



## eots (Apr 18, 2015)

Hollie said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Hollie said:
> ...


.


----------



## eots (Apr 18, 2015)

Hollie said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Hollie said:
> ...


It seems it is you who is wasting time..attempt to support the NIST theory or go away


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Apr 18, 2015)

What was the motive for the all powerful conspiracy to secretly sabotage this building?


----------



## KokomoJojo (Apr 19, 2015)

eots said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > Hollie said:
> ...




They are defending the indefensible.

When core columns fail due to over heating they look like this.





The wtc debris has not produced any yet.

But there are plenty of perfectly cut pieces.

Beautiful 3 side cut,



and we can only see 2 sides of the one in the lower right corner and upper right corner.

These people dont seem to know the difference between forensic examination of a building and a conspiracy though I am sure they want to convert it to one to dodge the necessity of producing hard evidence in support of the nonsensical fire theory.


----------



## eots (Apr 19, 2015)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> What was the motive for the all powerful conspiracy to secretly sabotage this building?


Not relevant


----------



## eots (Apr 19, 2015)

lake avenue said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > lake avenue said:
> ...


Lynn Margulis is Distinguished University Professor in the Department of Geosciences at the University of Massachusetts, Amherst. She was elected to the National Academy of Sciences in 1983, received from William J. Clinton the Presidential Medal of Science in 1999. The Library of Congress, Washington, D.C., announced in 1998 that it will permanently archive her papers. She was a faculty mentor at Boston University for 22 years.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 20, 2015)

eots said:


>





eots said:


>



these videos always take the people that defend the lies of the government to school,they can never counter these facts.lol


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 20, 2015)

eots said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



they always lose and get checkmated when the game is over with people like yourself ALWAYS winning in the end on the discussion of bld 7 since as i said bld 7 is the crux of the 9/11 coverup commission they cannot get around.

Not only do witness testimonys prove the government is lying,but they also blatantly ignore the facts no matter how many times you prove it to them with photos that there were other buildings MUCH closer to the towers that had far more severe damage and far more severe fires than bld 7 and yet those buildings structures all remained standing and did not collapse.

Eots wins,Hollie gets checkmated and loses the match.Game over,Eots the winner.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 20, 2015)

eots said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


Indeed.as always,you win,he lost the game as you took him to school with that video with that fire chief.they can never get around that video with what that expert says .lol.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 20, 2015)

eots said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



yeah I notice how all the trolls  that troll in the conspiracy section everyday that have been here for years are avoiding this thread since they know they cant get into using one liner name calling or troll on this thread when getting taken to school by you since it is in the clean debate section.

Good to be in a section where the trolls dont come on one of these threads to try and derail it with one liner name calling.since they cant do that and they cant refute any of these facts,they are all avoiding this thread I see.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 20, 2015)

KokomoJojo said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Hollie said:
> ...



amen to that.well said.


----------



## G.T. (Apr 20, 2015)

KokomoJojo said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Hollie said:
> ...


Ive seen the twisted beams with my own two eyeballs at the Museum in Albany.


----------



## Hollie (Apr 20, 2015)

9/11 inside job said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Hollie said:
> ...


If you define winning as the cutting and pasting of YouTube videos, good for you.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 20, 2015)

9/11 inside job said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Hollie said:
> ...



need of repeating since it is sooooo much the truth.lol


----------



## DonaldFG (Apr 20, 2015)

If you stop to think about the level of propaganda getting dished out to us, this really gets scary!  There is that NOVA PBS program that was hijacked by the forces within NIST.  And no credible responses by experts who know better - besides the signers of the A&E petition.  Then there are the respected (I should say formerly respected) magazines like Scientific American, Mechanics Illustrated, Skeptical Enquirer, and others who refuse to recognize the impossible physics presented by the government.

The scary thing is that the Imperial Corporate forces have so much power over our media to do this.

Exposing this level of fraud from the powerful is slow, but it will be exposed.  The truth can only be denied for so long.  Experts on demolition always agree when they are shown the evidence.


----------



## Wyld Kard (Apr 20, 2015)

When it comes to WTC Tower #7, it's clear to see that it was brought down with controlled demolitions.  It was admittedly "_pulled_" only hours after the fall of the big towers allegedly because the building had been on fire.  To bring a 47 - story building down in a safe and controlled manner it takes days of planning and preparations.  Strangely, it was "_ready to go_" at the spur of the moment.


----------



## eots (Apr 20, 2015)

*Unbelievable...*


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 20, 2015)

DonaldFG said:


> If you stop to think about the level of propaganda getting dished out to us, this really gets scary!  There is that NOVA PBS program that was hijacked by the forces within NIST.  And no credible responses by experts who know better - besides the signers of the A&E petition.  Then there are the respected (I should say formerly respected) magazines like Scientific American, Mechanics Illustrated, Skeptical Enquirer, and others who refuse to recognize the impossible physics presented by the government.
> 
> The scary thing is that the Imperial Corporate forces have so much power over our media to do this.
> 
> Exposing this level of fraud from the powerful is slow, but it will be exposed.  The truth can only be denied for so long.  Experts on demolition always agree when they are shown the evidence.


 
No surprise at all that the imperial corporate forces have power over the media the fact the mainstream media is propaganda controlled by the CIA. 

the people that toot the horn of the governments propaganda cant get around facts that congress did in an investigation into the CIA's activities in the 70's and discovered documents of theirs that they have agents in the media and in work places everywhere.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 20, 2015)

eots said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


yep,yep,and yep.


----------



## eots (Apr 20, 2015)

This is the Genius responsible for PMs 9/11 nonsense...unbelievable


----------



## eots (Apr 20, 2015)

*
 (Journalism & Publishing) the type of journalism that relies on sensationalism and luridexaggeration to attract readers
[C19: perhaps shortened from the phrase Yellow Kid journalism, referring to the Yellow Kid, a cartoon(1895) in the New York World, a newspaper having a reputation for sensationalism]
yellow journalism - definition of yellow journalism by The Free Dictionary


Yellow journals *like the New York Journal and the New York World relied on sensationalist headlines to sell newspapers*. William Randolph Hearst *understood that a war with Cuba would not only sell his papers, but also move him into a position of national prominence. From Cuba, Hearst's star reporters wrote stories designed to tug at the heartstrings of Americans. Horrific tales described the situation in Cuba--female prisoners, executions, valiant rebels fighting, and starving women and children figured in many of the stories that filled the newspapers. But it was the sinking of the battleship Maine in Havana Harbor that gave Hearst his big story--war.* After the sinking of the Maine, the Hearst newspapers, with no evidence, unequivocally blamed the Spanish, and soon U.S. public opinion demanded intervention.
Crucible Of Empire The Spanish-American War - PBS Online


Popular Mechanics is a classic magazine ofpopular technology. First published January 11, 1902, by H. H. Windsor, it has been owned since 1958 by the Hearst Corporation. There are nine international editions, including a now-defunct Latin American version that had been published for decades, and a newer South Africa edition. In 2013, the US edition changed from twelve to ten issues per year.
Popular Mechanics - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia*


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 20, 2015)

eots said:


> This is the Genius responsible for PMs 9/11 nonsense...unbelievable



which has of course been debunked by this book here  that the author has even challenged congress to debate him out in the open which  the chickens wont of course  since they know he will humiliate them.

Debunking 9 11 Debunking An Answer to Popular Mechanics and Other Defenders of the Official Conspiracy Theory David Ray Griffin 9781566566865 Amazon.com Books


----------



## Wyld Kard (Apr 20, 2015)

lake avenue said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > lake avenue said:
> ...



If you are implying that WTC 7 was brought down by intense heat from the fires, *YOU ARE WRONG*.

Steel structure framed buildings simply *DO NOT* collapse due to fire.


----------



## Wyld Kard (Apr 20, 2015)




----------



## Wyld Kard (Apr 20, 2015)

Toddsterpatriot

So is the truth funny to you?

The only reason that you thought my post, Post #27 is funny, is because you have accepted the bullshit lies that were sold as being the truth that you have rejected everything else that doesn't go along with the so-called "Official Story".


----------



## lake avenue (Apr 20, 2015)

Wildcard said:


> lake avenue said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


except they do, I literally just gave you all the facts and temperatures that would cause this event to happen. if you don't like facts then I guess what you've said is true


----------



## eots (Apr 20, 2015)

lake avenue said:


> Wildcard said:
> 
> 
> > lake avenue said:
> ...


There were radom office fires contained to a few floors..none of the little forensic testings shows temperatures from fire required for failure..no steel framed building before or after 9/11 has ever collapsed due to fire and none of this would explain a free-fall collapse


----------



## eots (Apr 20, 2015)




----------



## MarathonMike (Apr 20, 2015)

So we are to believe that George Bush coordinated a Terrorist attack and ordered the sabotage of the World Trade Center Buildings causing the collapses and the deaths of thousands to justify a war on Iraq, correct? Yes or no?


----------



## lake avenue (Apr 20, 2015)

eots said:


> lake avenue said:
> 
> 
> > Wildcard said:
> ...


no steel framed building before or after 9/11 has ever been hit by debris from another building while the integrity was challenged by fire. if you're trying to tell me that 275,000 pound planes travelling at 430 MPH (north tower) and 500 MPH (south tower) and ramming into a skyscraper would not cause debris to hit adjacent buildings, then I don't know what to tell you.

The fires burned out of control, this made floor beams near column 79 to expand and push a key girder off its seat that was originally disturbed by debris, this triggered the floors to fail around column 79 on Floors 8 to 14. With a loss of lateral support across nine floors, column 79 buckled, pulling the east penthouse and nearby columns down with it. With the buckling of these critical columns, the collapse then progressed east-to-west across the core, ultimately overloading the perimeter support, which buckled between Floors 7 and 17, causing the remaining portion of the building above to fall downward as a single unit. The fires, fueled by office contents, along with the lack of water, were the key reasons for the collapse.


----------



## eots (Apr 20, 2015)

MarathonMike said:


> So we are to believe that George Bush coordinated a Terrorist attack and ordered the sabotage of the World Trade Center Buildings causing the collapses and the deaths of thousands to justify a war on Iraq, correct? Yes or no?


are to believe NIST that this building collapsed at free-fall speed in  a symmetric collapse from office fires is the question


----------



## Hollie (Apr 20, 2015)

eots said:


> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> > So we are to believe that George Bush coordinated a Terrorist attack and ordered the sabotage of the World Trade Center Buildings causing the collapses and the deaths of thousands to justify a war on Iraq, correct? Yes or no?
> ...


Are we to believe that you are anything but a goofy conspiracy theorist.


----------



## MarathonMike (Apr 20, 2015)

Answer the question Yes or No? I believe that these attacks were not a Bush lead Conspiracy and the buildings were not rigged. What is your answer?


----------



## eots (Apr 20, 2015)

lake avenue said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > lake avenue said:
> ...


NIST determined damage from falling debris was not a factor in the collapse and fire alone was the cause, NIST found the loss of column 79 under any circumstace would have intiated the collapse sequence


----------



## eots (Apr 20, 2015)

MarathonMike said:


> Answer the question Yes or No? I believe that these attacks were not a Bush lead Conspiracy and the buildings were not rigged. What is your answer?


_I would refer you back to the OP and its assertion_
*The NIST report denied and excluded evidence and failed to provide a plausible scenario for the collapse of WTC 7*


----------



## Dante (Apr 20, 2015)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> What was the motive for the all powerful conspiracy to secretly sabotage this building?


it's what they do?

none of the conspiracy makes any rational sense


----------



## eots (Apr 20, 2015)

Dante said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > What was the motive for the all powerful conspiracy to secretly sabotage this building?
> ...


----------



## Dante (Apr 20, 2015)

*Nothing up my sleeve, presto!*
*
GAITHERSBURG, Maryland --* The National Institute of Standards and Technology (NIST) has released its long-awaited report on the collapse of World Trade 7 following the attacks of Sept. 11, 2001. "Our take-home message today is that the reason for the collapse of World Trade Center 7 is no longer a mystery," NIST lead investigator Shyam Sunder told journalists at this morning's press conference in Gaithersburg, Md. "WTC 7 collapsed because of fires fueled by office furnishings. It did not collapse from explosives or from diesel fuel fires."

World Trade Center 7 Report Puts 9 11 Conspiracy Theory to Rest​


----------



## Dante (Apr 20, 2015)

And that's the way it was...

Spurred by conspiracy theorists' questions, investigators did look specifically at the possibility that explosives were involved. "Hypothetical blast events did not play a role in the collapse of WTC 7," the report states, adding that investigators "found no evidence whose explanation required invocation of a blast event." Moreover, the smallest charge capable of initiating column failure "would have resulted in a sound level of 130 dB [decibels] to 140 dB at a distance of at least half a mile." Witnesses did not report hearing such a loud noise, nor is one audible on recordings of the collapse.

World Trade Center 7 Report Puts 9 11 Conspiracy Theory to Rest​


----------



## eots (Apr 20, 2015)

Dante said:


> *Nothing up my sleeve, presto!*
> *
> GAITHERSBURG, Maryland --* The National Institute of Standards and Technology (NIST) has released its long-awaited report on the collapse of World Trade 7 following the attacks of Sept. 11, 2001. "Our take-home message today is that the reason for the collapse of World Trade Center 7 is no longer a mystery," NIST lead investigator Shyam Sunder told journalists at this morning's press conference in Gaithersburg, Md. "WTC 7 collapsed because of fires fueled by office furnishings. It did not collapse from explosives or from diesel fuel fires."
> 
> World Trade Center 7 Report Puts 9 11 Conspiracy Theory to Rest​


office fires do not create a symmetrical collapses of steel framed hi-rise buildings at free fall speed


----------



## Dante (Apr 20, 2015)

eots said:


> View attachment 39805


----------



## Dante (Apr 20, 2015)

eots said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > *Nothing up my sleeve, presto!*
> ...


The link explains how it does. I guess you haven't read what you are replying to?
After 7 hours of uncontrolled fires, a steel girder on Floor 13 lost its connection to one of the 81 columns supporting the building. Floor 13 collapsed, beginning a cascade of floor failures to Floor 5. Column 79, no longer supported by a girder, buckled, triggering a rapid succession of structural failures that moved from east to west. All 23 central columns, followed by the exterior columns, failed in what's known as a "progressive collapse"--that is, local damage that spreads from one structural element to another, eventually resulting in the collapse of the entire structure.

The report clarifies a number of widely debated issues concerning the collapse, particularly the role of the building's many diesel fuel tanks and the importance of structural damage from falling WTC 1 debris. Both of those factors have been cited by investigators as possibly contributing to the collapse; the 2006 _Popular Mechanics_ book _Debunking 9/11 Myths: Why Conspiracy Theories Can't Stand Up to the Facts_ mentions both hypotheses. However, the final NIST report downplays both scenarios...


.... In fact, the report concludes: "Even without the structural damage, WTC 7 would have collapsed from fires."

The report determines that the actual culprit in the collapse was the combustion of ordinary building furnishings: "These uncontrolled fires had characteristics similar to those that have occurred previously in tall buildings." If the sprinkler system in WTC 7 had been working, it is likely that "the fires in WTC 7 would have been controlled and the collapse prevented." The report also suggests that current engineering standards for coping with fire-induced thermal expansion need to be re-examined, particularly for buildings like WTC 7 that have long, unsupported floor spans. A key factor in the collapse, NIST concluded, was the failure of structural "connections that were designed to resist gravity loads, but not thermally induced lateral loads." According to Sunder: "For the first time we have shown that fire can induce a progressive collapse."

World Trade Center 7 Report Puts 9 11 Conspiracy Theory to Rest​


----------



## Dante (Apr 20, 2015)

eots said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



what does a video prove?


----------



## eots (Apr 20, 2015)




----------



## Dante (Apr 20, 2015)

eots said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


Air France flight 358 didn't hit a steel building at 500 miles an hour. It didn't even burn the fuel in the wings, yet its aluminum skin melted to the ground. It simply went off the runway and caught fire. What melted the airliner was its contents, like seats, clothing and other combustibles including chemical oxygen generators. It's not unreasonable to conclude the airliner and contents didn't even need the contents of the building to melt. Yet the NIST replicated the fires by burning office furniture in a controlled experiment and found the ceiling temperature to reach 1,100 degrees C. (They say "Yeah but that's the ceiling" to which I say "Now imagine what the actual flame is.. Do you think it's cooler?") More than enough to melt aircraft aluminum as well. Unfortunately, they weren't charged with putting conspiracy theorists fears to rest so they didn't include a piece of aircraft aluminum in the test.

More evidence that normal fires without jet fuel added can reach over 1000 degrees C is an experiment conducted by One Stop Shop in Structural Fire Engineering,   *Professor Colin Bailey*, University of Manchester.

Debunking 9 11 Conspiracy Theories and Controlled Demolition - Molten Steel


----------



## Dante (Apr 20, 2015)

...


----------



## eots (Apr 20, 2015)

Dante said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Dante said:
> ...


he denies and lies about multiple eye witnesses ,samples and photographic evidence of molten metal at all three buildings...just as they deny explosions recorded and wittnessed


----------



## Dante (Apr 20, 2015)

eots said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



who collected samples and photos?


----------



## Dante (Apr 20, 2015)

eots said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


eye witnesses to what and who are these eye witnesses?


----------



## Dante (Apr 20, 2015)

It's amazing how much time and effort credible researchers scientists have put into investigating this issue

Debunking the 9/11 myths and conspiracies
*The World Trade Center*
The collapse of both World Trade Center towers—and the smaller WTC 7 a few hours later—initially surprised even some experts. But subsequent studies have shown that the WTC's structural integrity was destroyed by intense fire as well as the severe damage inflicted by the planes. That explanation hasn't swayed conspiracy theorists, who contend that all three buildings were wired with explosives in advance and razed in a series of controlled demolitions.

9 11 Conspiracy Theories - Debunking the Myths - World Trade Center​


----------



## Dante (Apr 20, 2015)

Wow!  I see their is also credible info on the Pentagon issue...

*The Pentagon*

At 9:37 am on 9/11, 51 minutes after the first plane hit the World Trade Center, the Pentagon was similarly attacked. Though dozens of witnesses saw a Boeing 757 hit the building, conspiracy advocates insist there is evidence that a missile or a different type of plane smashed into the Pentagon.

9 11 Conspiracy Theories - Debunking the Myths - Pentagon​


----------



## Dante (Apr 20, 2015)

Yep, even credible info on that other issue:

*Flight 93*
Cockpit recordings indicate the passengers on United Airlines Flight 93 teamed up to attack their hijackers, forcing down the plane near Shanksville, in southwestern Pennsylvania. But conspiracy theorists assert Flight 93 was destroyed by a heat-seeking missile from an F-16 or a mysterious white plane. Some theorists add far-fetched elaborations: No terrorists were aboard, or the passengers were drugged. The wildest is the "bumble planes" theory, which holds that passengers from Flights 11, 175 and 77 were loaded onto Flight 93 so the U.S. government could kill them.
9 11 Conspiracy Theories - Debunking the Myths - Flight 93​*I would like to take this opportunity thank EOTS for providing America with this opportunity to view credible evidence on such an important topic*

thank you eots


----------



## eots (Apr 20, 2015)

Dante said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Dante said:
> ...


----------



## eots (Apr 20, 2015)




----------



## Dante (Apr 20, 2015)

eots said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



again, 
who collected samples and photos?  This is the CDZ, please answer in a reasonable and rational way


----------



## Dante (Apr 20, 2015)

eots said:


>


what scientists and how did they get any supposed samples?


----------



## SAYIT (Apr 20, 2015)

Dante said:


> Yep, even credible info on that other issue:
> 
> *Flight 93*
> Cockpit recordings indicate the passengers on United Airlines Flight 93 teamed up to attack their hijackers, forcing down the plane near Shanksville, in southwestern Pennsylvania. But conspiracy theorists assert Flight 93 was destroyed by a heat-seeking missile from an F-16 or a mysterious white plane. Some theorists add far-fetched elaborations: No terrorists were aboard, or the passengers were drugged. The wildest is the "bumble planes" theory, which holds that passengers from Flights 11, 175 and 77 were loaded onto Flight 93 so the U.S. government could kill them.
> ...



Yanno, we agree on pretty much nothing except this. I have spent much time trying to discern the reasons these 9/11 CTs continue 13+ years after the attack and years after their movement collapsed - like those skyscrapers - under its own weight.


----------



## Dante (Apr 20, 2015)

*The Focus of the CDZ is Civil Discourse, regardless of the topic matter. Still, not all threads qualify for this forum. Some determinations are quick, some, are wait and see. If a thread is removed from this forum it is automatically trashed. Feel free to restart such a thread in a more appropriate forum. Understand that we are not here to run cover for propaganda or soap box preaching, be it left or right. Civil discourse is something we can each benefit from.*

eots for you, does civil discourse involve respecting those who ask a question? I only ask because I respectfully ask you to provide names and you post videos or photos


----------



## Dante (Apr 20, 2015)

SAYIT said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > Yep, even credible info on that other issue:
> ...


Oh, I've always understood the basic psychology behind it.


----------



## SAYIT (Apr 20, 2015)

Dante said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > Yanno, we agree on pretty much nothing except this. I have spent much time trying to discern the reasons these 9/11 CTs continue to bray 13+ years after the attack and years after their movement collapsed - like those skyscrapers - under its own weight.
> ...



Care to share?


----------



## KokomoJojo (Apr 20, 2015)

Dante said:


> *The Focus of the CDZ is Civil Discourse, regardless of the topic matter. Still, not all threads qualify for this forum. Some determinations are quick, some, are wait and see. If a thread is removed from this forum it is automatically trashed. Feel free to restart such a thread in a more appropriate forum. Understand that we are not here to run cover for propaganda or soap box preaching, be it left or right. Civil discourse is something we can each benefit from.*





Dante said:


> eots for you, does civil discourse involve respecting those who ask a question? I only ask because I respectfully ask you to provide names and you post videos or photos



Kool!

1) *I want to see pictures of column 79* (from you), and I want to know the chain of custody of the same.

2) *I want to see video evidence of a plane that hit the pentagon*,  (from you), and the chain of custody for the same.  I have only seen photo shopped smudges so far.




.


----------



## lake avenue (Apr 20, 2015)

eots said:


> lake avenue said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


That's directly copied from their report, soo...


----------



## lake avenue (Apr 20, 2015)

It's clearly obvious this discussion is over, it's been proven time and time again there was no conspiracy to the attacks on September 11, anyone that thinks so is ignoring fact and purposely being ignorant.


----------



## eots (Apr 20, 2015)

Dante said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...





Dante said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Just like NIST and FEMA  most of the evidence is film,photograph and eyewitness accounts..the difference is NIST  denies and excludes all evidence that did not fit their predetermined  conclusions.. the list of top level scientist and military, is far too many list..'
This brilliant woman explains clearly all that is wrong with the NIST report for any thinking person wanting to know


----------



## eots (Apr 20, 2015)

lake avenue said:


> It's clearly obvious this discussion is over, it's been proven time and time again there was no conspiracy to the attacks on September 11, anyone that thinks so is ignoring fact and purposely being ignorant.


you did not even come close to proving anything but your gulabilty


----------



## Carla_Danger (Apr 20, 2015)

eots said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...





Shouldn't this be in the conspiracy section?


----------



## eots (Apr 20, 2015)

lake avenue said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > lake avenue said:
> ...


ssssooooooo..all you wrote about  500 planes and debris is just rhetoric ....and even though no plane hit wtc 7...they can not fly 500 mph at sea-level


----------



## eots (Apr 20, 2015)

Carla_Danger said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Hollie said:
> ...


why so you can use endless strawmen..instead of facts ?


----------



## KokomoJojo (Apr 20, 2015)

Carla_Danger said:


> Shouldn't this be in the conspiracy section?



nope, the OP is a demand for evidence and says nothing about a conspiracy.

in fact if anyone tried to post ct crap it would be off topic in the clean debate section.

We want facts and evidence


----------



## KokomoJojo (Apr 20, 2015)

lake avenue said:


> *It's clearly obvious this discussion is over, *it's been proven time and time again there was no conspiracy to the attacks on September 11, anyone that thinks so is ignoring fact and purposely being ignorant.



why? because I asked to see photos of column 79?

anyone who supports the findings of the report has to provide proof in support of the claimed findings just like Dante wants.  fair is fair.


----------



## eots (Apr 21, 2015)




----------



## eots (Apr 21, 2015)

The National Institute of Standards and Technology (NIST) initially denied the free fall of WTC7 as not being physically possible, but after being forced, through a public session, to admit that free fall had actually occurred, NIST never explained it


----------



## eots (Apr 21, 2015)

Dante said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Dante said:
> ...


Already answered.. FEMA and NIST ..a lot of it is video and still shots collected from a wide variety  of sources


----------



## DonaldFG (Apr 21, 2015)

9/11 inside job said:


> No surprise at all that the imperial corporate forces have power over the media the fact the mainstream media is propaganda controlled by the CIA.
> 
> the people that toot the horn of the governments propaganda cant get around facts that congress did in an investigation into the CIA's activities in the 70's and discovered documents of theirs that they have agents in the media and in work places everywhere.



That reminds me of former Governor Jessy Ventura's statement that the CIA had their agents in the Governor's office.  He wondered why on Earth the CIA was in here.  Yes, they truly have our country on a short leash.

Ya think their agents are in the White House?  I wouldn't doubt it.  What happened to JFK is telling on this.


----------



## DonaldFG (Apr 21, 2015)

MarathonMike said:


> Answer the question Yes or No? I believe that these attacks were not a Bush lead Conspiracy and the buildings were not rigged. What is your answer?



The buildings were rigged for demolition, a significant engineering feat that took weeks of design and placement of explosives.  The question is, *who did it?*

If any steel columns were weakened by the planes and resulting fires, it was at the location of the hit.  The massive steel central columns going down were not subjected to this heat and never would have collapsed for that reason.


----------



## DonaldFG (Apr 21, 2015)

Carla_Danger said:


> Shouldn't this be in the conspiracy section?



I would say that when the government is providing the conspiracy, the discussion should be open everywhere!  Don't you think we all need to be aware of such corruption?  Is it our government, or not?


----------



## beagle9 (Apr 21, 2015)

eots said:


> View attachment 39805
> The NIST report  denied and excluded evidence and failed to provide a plausible scenario for the collapse of WTC 7


Looks like the building behind it, is callapsing onto it.


----------



## Dante (Apr 21, 2015)

KokomoJojo said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> > Shouldn't this be in the conspiracy section?
> ...


the conspiracy is that there is evidence being hidden

anonymous and crazy witnesses?


----------



## Dante (Apr 21, 2015)

DonaldFG said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> > Shouldn't this be in the conspiracy section?
> ...


What corruption?

The government is providing a conspiracy? how? why? Oh, because you say so?


----------



## Dante (Apr 21, 2015)

KokomoJojo said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > *The Focus of the CDZ is Civil Discourse, regardless of the topic matter. Still, not all threads qualify for this forum. Some determinations are quick, some, are wait and see. If a thread is removed from this forum it is automatically trashed. Feel free to restart such a thread in a more appropriate forum. Understand that we are not here to run cover for propaganda or soap box preaching, be it left or right. Civil discourse is something we can each benefit from.*
> ...


the names of the people making the charges of conspiracy. anyone can make a conspiracy charge, the burden of proof is on them to provide


----------



## eots (Apr 21, 2015)

Dante said:


> KokomoJojo said:
> 
> 
> > Carla_Danger said:
> ...


NIST ignores all eye witnesses..


----------



## eots (Apr 21, 2015)




----------



## Dante (Apr 21, 2015)

very strange people in those weird videos

credibility and believability seems absent here


----------



## eots (Apr 21, 2015)

Dante said:


> very strange people in those weird videos
> 
> credibility and believability seems absent here


fire fighters and the head of emergency management in NY have no credibility?


----------



## eots (Apr 21, 2015)

Dante said:


> KokomoJojo said:
> 
> 
> > Dante said:
> ...


the burden is on NIST to explain the collapse of wtc 7 they failed


----------



## eots (Apr 21, 2015)

Dante said:


> DonaldFG said:
> 
> 
> > Carla_Danger said:
> ...


Newtons third law says so


----------



## eots (Apr 21, 2015)




----------



## eots (Apr 21, 2015)

NIST will not release the computer model input data because doing so might "jeopardize public safety"


----------



## Wyld Kard (Apr 21, 2015)

lake avenue said:


> Wildcard said:
> 
> 
> > lake avenue said:
> ...


 
Except they don't.

Never before 9/11 has there ever been a steel framed structure to collapse due to fire, and we are supposed to believe the spoon-fed garbage that on 9/11 the WTC 7 for example, a steel framed structure collapsed because of fire for the first time in history.   Give me a break.

 


> I literally just gave you all the facts


No you didn't.  What you literally provided is equal to the garbage of the so-called "Official Story".  

Try again.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 21, 2015)

MarathonMike said:


> So we are to believe that George Bush coordinated a Terrorist attack and ordered the sabotage of the World Trade Center Buildings causing the collapses and the deaths of thousands to justify a war on Iraq, correct? Yes or no?


Yes,read the book in my link on post#33.Nobody has ever been able to debunk it.as i said,the author of that book has challenged congress to debate him in public out in the open on national airwaves,they wont take up the challenge because they know they cant refute his facts.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 21, 2015)

Dante said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > What was the motive for the all powerful conspiracy to secretly sabotage this building?
> ...


yeah the conspiracy THEORY of the governments that fires caused the collapse of the towers and 19 muslims were behind the attacks dont make sense,you are correct. again something every 9/11 apologist never has any answers for is bld 7,the crux of the 9/11 coverup.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 21, 2015)

Dante said:


> And that's the way it was...
> 
> Spurred by conspiracy theorists' questions, investigators did look specifically at the possibility that explosives were involved. "Hypothetical blast events did not play a role in the collapse of WTC 7," the report states, adding that investigators "found no evidence whose explanation required invocation of a blast event." Moreover, the smallest charge capable of initiating column failure "would have resulted in a sound level of 130 dB [decibels] to 140 dB at a distance of at least half a mile." Witnesses did not report hearing such a loud noise, nor is one audible on recordings of the collapse.
> 
> World Trade Center 7 Report Puts 9 11 Conspiracy Theory to Rest​


all that proves is that the government is lying,again post#33 counters all that nonsense of the governments you posted.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 21, 2015)

9/11 inside job said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


I notice how you always post a funny everytime you are cornered and cant refute facts toddster.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 21, 2015)

Dante said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Dante said:
> ...



AGAIN that link of that book in post#33 counters your link,you might actually try and read it instead of only looking at ONE SIDE of the coin.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 21, 2015)

Dante said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Dante said:
> ...


the problem of that propaganda link of yours  is firefighters experienced in the sound of explosives that were witnesses there along with demolition experts refute that nonsense in that link so it doesn't debunk a single thing.lol


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 21, 2015)

eots said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



which is why that puts an end to the nonsense that fires brought down building 7.


----------



## Wyld Kard (Apr 21, 2015)

lake avenue said:


> It's clearly obvious this discussion is over, it's been proven time and time again there was no conspiracy to the attacks on September 11, anyone that thinks so is ignoring fact and purposely being ignorant.


 


> It's clearly obvious this discussion is over


Not even close.



> it's been proven time and time again there was no conspiracy to the attacks on September 11anyone that thinks so is ignoring fact and purposely being ignorant


It's been proven?  With what?  Bullshit upon more bullshit upon even more bullshit.  

Anyone who is gullible enough to believe in the so-called "Official Story" which is nothing more then the "Official Big Fat Lie" is being purposely ignorant.


----------



## Wyld Kard (Apr 21, 2015)

Toddsterpatriot 

What's the matter? 

Too scared to debate anything about 9/11 because it's in the CDZ?


----------



## eots (Apr 21, 2015)

Dante said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Dante said:
> ...


this is a weak attempt to explain molten metal seen in only one portion the building..does nothing to address the majority of molten metal evidence


----------



## eots (Apr 21, 2015)




----------



## eots (Apr 21, 2015)

Leslie Robertson, a member of the engineering firm that designed the World Trade Center, said 21 days after the attack: “When we were down at the B1 level, one of the firefighters said, ‘I think you’d be interested in this,’ and they pulled up a big block of concrete and there was a, like a little river of steel, flowing.”[34]
Ron Burger, a public health advisor at the National Center for Environmental Health who arrived at Ground Zero September 12, 2001, said: “Feeling the heat, seeing the molten steel, the layers upon layers of ash, like lava, it reminded me of Mt. St. Helen’s and the thousands who fled that disaster.”[35]
In late fall 2001, Dr. Alison Geyh of the Johns Hopkins School of Public Health reported: “Fires are still actively burning and the smoke is very intense. In some pockets now being uncovered, they are finding molten steel.”[36]
Joe Allbaugh, the Director of FEMA, said in an October 2001 interview on CBS: “It’s just too hot for rescuers to get into [some] areas. So we do not know yet what’s in those areas, other than very hot, molten material.”[37]
Dr. Keith Eaton reported in _Structural Engineer_: “They showed us many fascinating slides . . . ranging from molten metal which was still red hot weeks after the event, to 4-inch thick steel plates sheared and bent in the disaster.”
Don Carson, a hazardous materials expert from the National Operating Engineers Union, said six weeks after 9/11: “There are pieces of steel being pulled out from as far as six stories underground that are still cherry red.”[38]


----------



## eots (Apr 21, 2015)

Greg Fuchek, vice president of a company that supplied computer equipment used to identify human remains, reported that “sometimes when a worker would pull a steel beam from the wreckage, the end of the beam would be dripping molten steel.”[39]
Sarah Atlas, of New Jersey’s Task Force One Urban Search and Rescue, arrived at Ground Zero on September 11 and reported that “fires burned and molten steel flowed in the pile of ruins still settling beneath her feet.”[40]
Tom Arterburn, writing in _Waste Age, _reported that the New York Department of Sanitation removed “everything from molten steel beams to human remains.”[41]


----------



## eots (Apr 21, 2015)




----------



## eots (Apr 21, 2015)




----------



## KokomoJojo (Apr 21, 2015)

eots said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


Neither does it address twice the temps required to make metal incandecsent and glow bright yellow.  the aluminum from a plane would remain silver color when melted and flowing.  His example is a nonstarter.


----------



## KokomoJojo (Apr 21, 2015)

Dante said:


> KokomoJojo said:
> 
> 
> > Kool!
> ...



Thats a nonresponse to my request for evidence in support of your claim.  Care to give us a pic or something we can examine in support of your claim?  Anything at all?


----------



## Agit8r (Apr 22, 2015)

When structural metal gets overheated, it deflects.  Building can even collapse without any fire.  All it takes is for them to be poorly engineered.  It takes an amazing amount of correct calculations to even make a building stand erect in the first place, and any amount of structural damage puts stress on the remaining members.


----------



## eots (Apr 22, 2015)

Agit8r said:


> When structural metal gets overheated, it deflects.  Building can even collapse without any fire.  All it takes is for them to be poorly engineered.  It takes an amazing amount of correct calculations to even make a building stand erect in the first place, and any amount of structural damage puts stress on the remaining members.


what a load of nonsense, Nothing in NIST called design into question and no significant building code recommendations were made as a result of the NIST report these buildings are not fragile and have built in redundancy, .and NIST determined structural damage was not a factor in the collapse..so you are already in contradiction with the NIST report...name one steel framed hi-rise building that has suffered a complete collapse...other than the WTC buildings


----------



## Agit8r (Apr 22, 2015)

eots said:


> name one steel framed hi-rise building that has suffered a complete collapse...other than the WTC buildings


----------



## eots (Apr 22, 2015)

Agit8r said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > name one steel framed hi-rise building that has suffered a complete collapse...other than the WTC buildings


that is  a concrete building..not a steel framed hi- rise


----------



## PredFan (Apr 22, 2015)

The thing that the Inside Job theorists can't explain is how and why.

We are just supposed to believe that a demolition team came into the buildings and rigged it to fall without anyone every knowing about it or seeing it done. Then we are supposed to believe that everyone on the demolition team has maintained complete silence on it.

I'm sorry, the official version is way more believable.


----------



## eots (Apr 22, 2015)

Agit8r said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > name one steel framed hi-rise building that has suffered a complete collapse...other than the WTC buildings


substandard Further investigation revealed the building was built with incorrect application of a technique called "flat slab construction". *Reinforced concrete buildings *are often built using columns and beams, with the floor slab supported over the full length of the beams. "Flat slab construction" does not use beams, but supports the floor slab directly on the columns. The area of floor around the columns must be reinforced in order to carry the load; even then, if the columns are too narrow, they can punch through the slab. However, plans of the Sampoong Department Store building showed* the concrete columns *were only 60 cm in diameter, mix of cement and sea water and *poorly reinforced concrete *was used for the ceilings and walls.
Sampoong Department Store collapse - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia


----------



## eots (Apr 22, 2015)

PredFan said:


> The thing that the Inside Job theorists can't explain is how and why.
> 
> We are just supposed to believe that a demolition team came into the buildings and rigged it to fall without anyone every knowing about it or seeing it done. Then we are supposed to believe that everyone on the demolition team has maintained complete silence on it.
> 
> I'm sorry, the official version is way more believable.


ya who cares about the physics or molten metal..if it seems to hard to pull off..it must be the impossible NIST collapse story..lol


----------



## PredFan (Apr 22, 2015)

eots said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > The thing that the Inside Job theorists can't explain is how and why.
> ...



Except that the physics is fine. The only people who don't know that are the people who believe the CTs


----------



## Agit8r (Apr 22, 2015)

eots said:


> Agit8r said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



As one can clearly see from the beams in the wreckage, steel framing was used extensively in the collapsed portion. The portion left standing appears to be reinforced concrete. Bear in mind that all skyscrapers are made of both concrete and steel. 

That building was only 5 stories high, and collapsed only because of poor construction. This is illustrative of how little needs to go wrong for a building to collapse. 

It takes considerably more structural strength to hold up a 47 story building, and when it has been gashed by debris, and then gutted by a fire, there can be little surprise that it collapsed.

9 11 Conspiracy Theories - Debunking the Myths - World Trade Center


----------



## eots (Apr 22, 2015)

Agit8r said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Agit8r said:
> ...


It was not steel framed..its concrete and the supporting columns were concrete stop bullshiting


----------



## eots (Apr 22, 2015)

Agit8r said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Agit8r said:
> ...


you are contradicting the NIST report again NIST determined damage from falling debris was not a factor in the collapse


----------



## PredFan (Apr 22, 2015)

The building went down, that is a fact. So now we have to decide what to believe about the reasons why
It went down. I have heard the official version, and I've heard the conspiracies. Even though the official version doesn't explain everything, the CTs are too far fetched to even be taken seriously.

The reason that the official version of events has holes in it is because they have to piece together a theory based on going over the evidence. It is their best answer and likely it is the closest we are ever going to get to the truth. 

It's one thing to poke holes in the official version, that's easy, the hard part is supporting the wild and crazy conspiracy theories that have risen up to take its place.


----------



## Agit8r (Apr 22, 2015)

eots said:


> Agit8r said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



From the link:

"FACT: Many conspiracy theorists point to FEMA's preliminary report, which said there was relatively light damage to WTC 7 prior to its collapse. With the benefit of more time and resources, NIST researchers now support the working hypothesis that WTC 7 was far more compromised by falling debris than the FEMA report indicated. "The most important thing we found was that there was, in fact, physical damage to the south face of building 7," NIST's Sunder tells PM. "On about a third of the face to the center and to the bottom—approximately 10 stories—about 25 percent of the depth of the building was scooped out." NIST also discovered previously undocumented damage to WTC 7's upper stories and its southwest corner."

9 11 Conspiracy Theories - Debunking the Myths - World Trade Center


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 22, 2015)

Agit8r said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Agit8r said:
> ...



 another DEBWUNKER link while getting desperate. sorry to break your heart but Griffiths book DEBUNKING THE DEBUNKING AN ANSWER TO POPULAR MECHANICS AND OTHER DEFENDERS OF THE OFFICIAL CONSPIRACY THEORY debunks that propaganda link of yours. No matter how many times i mention that book you all refuse to take me up on the challenge and read it.


this video debunks that propaganda link of yours.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 22, 2015)

eots said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...




I see like clockwork,the 9/11 apologists as always are playing dodgeball with this video of yours Eots.so predictable.lol


----------



## Agit8r (Apr 22, 2015)

The basic Truther argument seems to be that physics requires a conspiracy.  If there was a conspiracy, it isn't obvious from the facts of the case.  There are other more plausible explanations.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 22, 2015)

Dante said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Dante said:
> ...



a DEBWUNKER link in desperation.  as always,you refuse to read an opposing view that debunks that DEBWUNKER link of yours,that book i have named here a thousand times previously.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 22, 2015)

Agit8r said:


> The basic Truther argument seems to be that physics requires a conspiracy.  If there was a conspiracy, it isn't obvious from the facts of the case.  There are other more plausible explanations.



were not talking about the governments version of JFK,the other fairy tale of theirs.were talking about 9/11.even if you accept the governments version of 9/11 there was a conspiracy the fact there were two or more people involved.the comedy you guys come up with.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 22, 2015)

DonaldFG said:


> If you stop to think about the level of propaganda getting dished out to us, this really gets scary!  There is that NOVA PBS program that was hijacked by the forces within NIST.  And no credible responses by experts who know better - besides the signers of the A&E petition.  Then there are the respected (I should say formerly respected) magazines like Scientific American, Mechanics Illustrated, Skeptical Enquirer, and others who refuse to recognize the impossible physics presented by the government.
> 
> The scary thing is that the Imperial Corporate forces have so much power over our media to do this.
> 
> Exposing this level of fraud from the powerful is slow, but it will be exposed.  The truth can only be denied for so long.  Experts on demolition always agree when they are shown the evidence.



exactly.somehow what even demolition experts say along with witnesses that were there "including many firefighters experienced in the sound of explosives." along with many architects and engineers say,NONE of that means anything to the 9/11 apologists here that toot the governments version,only what our corrupt government institutions and media tell them.comedy gold.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 22, 2015)

Dante said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > What was the motive for the all powerful conspiracy to secretly sabotage this building?
> ...



You are correct,this conspiracy THEORY of the governments in this link here DOESNT make any rational sense.
Idaho Observer The looniest of all 9 11 conspiracy theories


Funny how you are actually open minded and objective unlike so many americans when it comes to the real ronald reagan and his corruption being exposed,but when it comes to the facts that the CIA was behind the JFK assassination or 9/11,you bury your head in the sand refusing to look at the evidence or hear the facts of a government conspiracy.


----------



## eots (Apr 22, 2015)

Agit8r said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Agit8r said:
> ...


 thats not the NIST report nit -wit

"structural damage did not initiate the collapse. The fires initiated by the debris, rather than the structural damage that resulted from the impacts, initiated the building's collapse"


"damage from the falling debris of the nearby WTC 1 tower were not factors. The investigation team concluded that the column’s failure under any circumstance would have initiated the destructive sequence of events."
http://www.nist.gov/customcf/get_pdf.cfm?pub_id=861611


----------



## PredFan (Apr 22, 2015)

So Eots, please tell us what YOU think happened.


----------



## Agit8r (Apr 22, 2015)

From the NIST final report:

"Blast events did not play a role in the collapse of WTC 7.  NIST concluded that blast events could not have occurred, and found no evidence whose exlanation required invocation of a blast event.  Blast from the smallest charge capable of failing a critical column (i.e., Column 79) would have resulted in a sound level of 130 dB to 140 dB at a distance of at least half a mile if unobstructed by surrounding buildings (such as along Greenwich Street and West Broadway).  This sound level is comparable to a gunshot blast, standing next to a jet plane engine, and more than 10 times louder than being in front of the speakers at a rock concert.  The sound from such a blast in an urban setting would have been reflected and channeled down streets with minimum attenuation.  However, the soundtracks from videos being recorded at the time of the collapse did not contain any sound as intense as would have accompanied such a blast"

http://www.nist.gov/customcf/get_pdf.cfm?pub_id=861610


----------



## eots (Apr 22, 2015)

Agit8r said:


> From the NIST final report:
> 
> "Blast events did not play a role in the collapse of WTC 7.  NIST concluded that blast events could not have occurred, and found no evidence whose exlanation required invocation of a blast event.  Blast from the smallest charge capable of failing a critical column (i.e., Column 79) would have resulted in a sound level of 130 dB to 140 dB at a distance of at least half a mile if unobstructed by surrounding buildings (such as along Greenwich Street and West Broadway).  This sound level is comparable to a gunshot blast, standing next to a jet plane engine, and more than 10 times louder than being in front of the speakers at a rock concert.  The sound from such a blast in an urban setting would have been reflected and channeled down streets with minimum attenuation.  However, the soundtracks from videos being recorded at the time of the collapse did not contain any sound as intense as would have accompanied such a blast"
> 
> http://www.nist.gov/customcf/get_pdf.cfm?pub_id=861610


----------



## eots (Apr 22, 2015)

PredFan said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...


CTs?   you mean top engineers and scientist many who worked in areas of high national security...you are in denial


----------



## eots (Apr 22, 2015)

*Erk Erginer, MSc ME, PhD Metallurgy* – Retired Manufacturing Engineer. * Research and Development in Explosive Forming of Steel Pre-forms. * Design and production of castings and forgings in industry.  Prior to retirement, served in Production Plant Management.

*Statement in support of Architects and Engineers petition:* "I am convinced beyond any shadow of doubt that: 1. NORAD could not have been rendered worthless by anyone or any organization but persons in or close to the U.S. government. 2. No passenger plane hit the Pentagon. 3. The two towers could not have come down in near-free fall speed if explosives were not scientifically planted and distributed throughout the structures and sequentially exploded through computer control. Explosions occurred ahead of the advancing debris so that the near-free fall speed can be achieved. 4. The 9/11 wars and war on terror were pre-planned and executed according to these plans." http://www.ae911truth.org


----------



## PredFan (Apr 22, 2015)

eots said:


> *Erk Erginer, MSc ME, PhD Metallurgy* – Retired Manufacturing Engineer. * Research and Development in Explosive Forming of Steel Pre-forms. * Design and production of castings and forgings in industry.  Prior to retirement, served in Production Plant Management.
> 
> *Statement in support of Architects and Engineers petition:* "I am convinced beyond any shadow of doubt that: 1. NORAD could not have been rendered worthless by anyone or any organization but persons in or close to the U.S. government. 2. No passenger plane hit the Pentagon. 3. The two towers could not have come down in near-free fall speed if explosives were not scientifically planted and distributed throughout the structures and sequentially exploded through computer control. Explosions occurred ahead of the advancing debris so that the near-free fall speed can be achieved. 4. The 9/11 wars and war on terror were pre-planned and executed according to these plans." http://www.ae911truth.org



Like I said, no one but people who believe the CTs.


----------



## PredFan (Apr 22, 2015)

So tell us Eots, what DID happen then?


----------



## eots (Apr 22, 2015)

PredFan said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > *Erk Erginer, MSc ME, PhD Metallurgy* – Retired Manufacturing Engineer. * Research and Development in Explosive Forming of Steel Pre-forms. * Design and production of castings and forgings in industry.  Prior to retirement, served in Production Plant Management.
> ...


you believe a conspiracy theory and you believe over the laws of physics..


----------



## eots (Apr 22, 2015)

PredFan said:


> So tell us Eots, what DID happen then?


the evidence says controled demolition


----------



## Agit8r (Apr 22, 2015)

eots said:


> Agit8r said:
> 
> 
> > From the NIST final report:
> ...




So, am I understanding that you both want to cite the NIST as an authoritative source, and then want to say they got it wrong?


----------



## PredFan (Apr 22, 2015)

eots said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



There was no violation of any of the laws of physics. You DO understand that the NIST had engineers and physicists on the investigation team right?

So tell us what YOU think happened?


----------



## PredFan (Apr 22, 2015)

eots said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > So tell us Eots, what DID happen then?
> ...



How did a demolition team rig the building to fall and no one saw them do it?


----------



## eots (Apr 22, 2015)




----------



## eots (Apr 22, 2015)

PredFan said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...


_Yes this man clearly does not understand basic physics.._
*

David L. Griscom, PhD *– Research physicist, retired in 2001 from Naval Research Laboratory (NRL) in Washington, DC, after 33 years service.  Fellow of the American Physical Society.  Fulbright-García Robles Fellow at Universidad Nacional Autónoma de México in Mexico City (1997).  Visiting professorships of research at the Universities of Paris and Saint-Etienne, France, and Tokyo Institute of Technology (2000 - 2003).  Adjunct Professor of Materials Science and Engineering, University of Arizona (2004 - 2005). Winner of the 1993 N. F. Mott Award sponsored by the Journal of Non-Crystalline Solids, the 1995 Otto Schott Award offered by the Carl-Zeiss-Stiftung (Germany), a 1996 Outstanding Graduate School Alumnus Award at Brown University, and the 1997 Sigma Xi Pure Science Award at NRL.  Principal author of 109 of his 185 published works, a body of work which is highly cited by his peers.  Officially credited with largest number of papers (5) by any author on list of 100 most cited articles authored at NRL between 1973 and 1988.




*Personal blog2/9/07: *"David Ray Griffin has web-published a splendid, highly footnoted account of _The Destruction of the World Trade Center: Why the Official Account Cannot Be True_:  This scholarly work, rich in eyewitness accounts, includes 11 separate pieces of evidence that the World Trade Center towers 1, 2 [each 1300+ feet tall, 110 stories] and 7 were brought down by explosives.


----------



## eots (Apr 22, 2015)

OR THIS GUY..HE IS A .... CT YUK YUK
*
Terry Morrone, PhD *– Professor Emeritus of Physics, Adelphi University.  Author of several scientific papers on the physics of plasma.  Researcher and innovator in Nuclear Magnetic Resonance Imaging (MRI) and holder of 17 patents in the field.




*Essay Proof That The Thermal and Gravitational Energy Available Were Insufficient To Melt Steel In The Twin Towers And 7 World Trade Center On 9/11 4/2007:* 
"In this communication I shall show that only explosives could have produced the large amounts of molten steel found at the site of the World Trade Center (WTC) in the days following 9/11.  There is universal agreement by scientists in and out of government that the temperatures reached in the fires were much lower than the melting point of steel.  Steel could have only have melted (assuming no explosives were used) if it gained additional energy in falling.  I shall show that this gravitational energy is insufficient to cause melting.


----------



## Agit8r (Apr 22, 2015)

Again from the final report:

"Floor 13 collapsed onto the floors below, causing a cascade of floor failures down to Floor 5.  The floor failures left Column 79 laterally unsupported and it buckled, which was quickly followed by the buckling of Columns 80 and 81.  The buckling of Column 79 was the initiating event that led to the collapse of WTC 7"

It is just common sense that when you have these concrete slabs collapsing on one another, that is going to make some noise.  And these occurred before the rest of the structure came down.


----------



## Agit8r (Apr 22, 2015)

eots said:


> OR THIS GUY..HE IS A .... CT YUK YUK
> *
> Terry Morrone, PhD *– Professor Emeritus of Physics, Adelphi University.  Author of several scientific papers on the physics of plasma.  Researcher and innovator in Nuclear Magnetic Resonance Imaging (MRI) and holder of 17 patents in the field.
> 
> ...



So, where is this melted steel?


----------



## eots (Apr 22, 2015)

*Lt. Col. Robert Bowman, PhD, U.S. Air Force (ret*) *– Director of Advanced Space Programs Development under Presidents Ford and Carter.*  U.S. Air Force fighter pilot with over 100 combat missions. (PhD in *Aeronautics and Nuclear Engineering, Cal Tech).   Former Head of the Department of Aeronautical Engineering and Assistant Dean at the U.S. Air Force Institute of Technology.*  22-year Air Force career.  Also taught Mathematics and English at the University of Southern California, the University of Maryland, and Phillips University.

*Member:* _Political Leaders for 9/11 Truth_ Association Statement:"Scholars and professionals with various kinds of expertise---including architects, engineers, firefighters, intelligence officers, lawyers, medical professionals, military officers, philosophers, religious leaders, physical scientists, and pilots---have spoken out about radical discrepancies between the official account of the 9/11 attacks and what they, as independent researchers, have learned. They have established beyond any reasonable doubt that the official account of 9/11 is false and that, therefore, the official “investigations” have really been cover-up operations.


----------



## eots (Apr 22, 2015)

Agit8r said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > OR THIS GUY..HE IS A .... CT YUK YUK
> ...


----------



## Agit8r (Apr 22, 2015)

eots said:


> Agit8r said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



melting is necessary for corrosion?


----------



## eots (Apr 22, 2015)




----------



## eots (Apr 22, 2015)

Agit8r said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Agit8r said:
> ...


FEMA
severely eroded regions as exemplified in the metallurgical mount shown in Figure C-3. Evidence of a severe high temperature corrosion attack on the steel, including oxidation and sulfidation with subsequent intragranular melting, was readily visible in the near-surface microstructure. A liquid eutectic mixture containing primarily iron, oxygen, and sulfur formed during this hot corrosion attack on the steel. This sulfur-rich liquid penetrated preferentially down grain boundaries of the steel, severely weakening the beam and making it susceptible to erosion. The eutectic temperature for this mixture strongly suggests that the temperatures in this region of the steel beam approached 1,000 °C (1,800 °F), which is substantially lower than would be expected for melting this steel.
Appendix C Limited Metallurgical Examination


----------



## Mad Scientist (Apr 22, 2015)

Agit8r said:


> So, where is this melted steel?


Standard procedure when storing Crime Scene Evidence is to ship it to China.


----------



## Agit8r (Apr 22, 2015)

eots said:


> View attachment 40140 View attachment 40141 View attachment 40142 View attachment 40143



Hard to tell what I'm looking at in the last one.  Nothing there says definitively that structural steel melted.  Welds perhaps.


----------



## PredFan (Apr 22, 2015)

eots said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



One guy. Not impressed.


----------



## PredFan (Apr 22, 2015)

1. We saw the planes hit the towers. We saw it on TV and New Yorkers saw it in person. Fact: airplanes hit the towers, not missiles.
2. 4 passenger planes, their crews and passengers are missing.
3. The missing planes correspond to the planes that were tracked to the towers, the Pentagon, and the place where the one went down.
4. Logical conclusion: the planes hit the towers, the Pentagon, and the field. Not missiles.
5. Osama Bin Laden and Al Queda took credit for the act.

Now, if someone is trying to tell me that a team of demolition experts rigged building 7 to drop without anyone seeing them do it AND they just happened to be ready to do it when OBL struck, I have to conclude that that person is insane.

Now, if your answer is that our government was in league with OBL, and that the demolition team rigged the building to go down killing people, causing two wars to start, which killed people, and led to the War on Terror with all of the associated restrictions on personal freedoms and these people say nothing after 14 years?

The NTSB's theory is complete logic and sanity compared that that kind of impossible and illogical nonsense.


----------



## KokomoJojo (Apr 22, 2015)

Agit8r said:


> So, am I understanding that you both want to cite the NIST as an authoritative source, and then want to say they got it wrong?



nist was selected by the government who do you think is the authoritative source?


----------



## KokomoJojo (Apr 22, 2015)

PredFan said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...



really simple, less than a minute each, little duct tape remote control detonators.

7 was empty all day


----------



## KokomoJojo (Apr 22, 2015)

PredFan said:


> How did a demolition team rig the building to fall and no one saw them do it?



really simple, less than a minute each, little duct tape remote control detonators.

7 was empty all day


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 22, 2015)

eots said:


>




the 9/11 apologists cover their eyes to these videos.as i said before,EXPERTS they dont want to hear from since it debunks their fantasies the fires brought them down.lol


----------



## eots (Apr 22, 2015)

PredFan said:


> 1. We saw the planes hit the towers. We saw it on TV and New Yorkers saw it in person. Fact: airplanes hit the towers, not missiles.
> _*Strawman..no one said anything about missiles but you nothing to do with the collapse of building 7 or the failed NIST report*_
> 
> 2. 4 passenger planes, their crews and passengers are missing.
> ...


----------



## eots (Apr 22, 2015)

eots said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > 1. We saw the planes hit the towers. We saw it on TV and New Yorkers saw it in person. Fact: airplanes hit the towers, not missiles.
> ...


1. We saw the planes hit the towers. We saw it on TV and New Yorkers saw it in person. Fact: airplanes hit the towers, not missiles.
_*Strawman..no one said anything about missiles but you nothing to do with the collapse of building 7 or the failed NIST report*_

2. 4 passenger planes, their crews and passengers are missing.
*Nothing to do with the NIST report or the collapse of building 7*
3. The missing planes correspond to the planes that were tracked to the towers, the Pentagon, and the place where the one went down.
So what ?

4. Logical conclusion: the planes hit the towers, the Pentagon, and the field. Not missiles.
*no plane or missile hit building 7..what are you babbling about ?*

5. Osama Bin Laden and Al Queda took credit for the act.
*Osama bin laden denied involvement in his fist press release btw..but regardless ..nothing to do with with NIST report and the collapse of building 7*

Now, if someone is trying to tell me that a team of demolition experts rigged building 7 to drop without anyone seeing them do it AND they just happened to be ready to do it when OBL struck, I have to conclude that that person is insane.
*To conclude that such high level people many of who that held positions of high level security clearance are all insane..is pure denial*

Now, if your answer is that our government was in league with OBL, and that the demolition team rigged the building to go down killing people, causing two wars to start, which killed people, and led to the War on Terror with all of the associated restrictions on personal freedoms and these people say nothing after 14 years?

The NTSB's theory is complete logic and sanity compared that that kind of impossible and illogical nonsense.
*
you believe in fallacies like secrets can't be kept..more than evidence and reality and the basic laws of physics*


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Apr 22, 2015)

KokomoJojo said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


* 
really simple, less than a minute each, little duct tape remote control detonators.*

How big were the charges? How many did they need?


----------



## eots (Apr 22, 2015)

*
Lt. Col. Guy S. Razer, MS Aeronautical Science, U.S. Air Force (ret)* – Retired U.S. Air Force command fighter pilot.  Former instructor; U.S. Air Force Fighter Weapons School and NATO’s Tactical Leadership Program.  As an Air Force weapons effects expert was responsible for wartime tasking of most appropriate aircraft/munition for target destruction to include steel and concrete superstructures.  Former aeronautical structures flight test engineer with McDonnell Douglas, working on advanced DC-9 autopilot systems and DC-10 flight envelope expansion stress and flutter analysis.  Tactical aircraft flown: General Dynamics F-111 Aardvark fighter/bomber, McDonnell Douglas F-15E Strike Eagle, General Dynamics / Lockheed Martin F-16 Fighting Falcon, McDonnell Douglas F-18 Hornet, Boeing B-1 Bomber, MiG-29 (Russian fighter), and Su-22 (Russian fighter/bomber).  3,000+ fighter hours.  Combat time over Iraq.  20-year Air Force career.

*Statement to this website 3/25/07:* "After 4+ years of research since retirement in 2002, I am 100% convinced that the attacks of September 11, 2001 were planned, organized, and committed by treasonous perpetrators that have infiltrated the highest levels of our government.  It is now time to take our country back.. 
U.S. Military Officers for 9 11 Truth


----------



## eots (Apr 22, 2015)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> KokomoJojo said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...


who knows ,they could well of had means and technology more advanced than the average demolition company..wireless detonation would be completely plausible as well ..it is just cost restrictive for demolition companies


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Apr 22, 2015)

eots said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > KokomoJojo said:
> ...


 
*who knows*

Not the idiotic conspiracy morons.

*wireless detonation would be completely plausible as well*

I'm not interested in the imagainary detonators, I'm interested in the tonnage of the imaginary explosives.


----------



## eots (Apr 22, 2015)

*Maj. Douglas Rokke, PhD, U.S. Army (ret) – Former Director U.S. Army Depleted Uranium Project.  30-year Army career. Instructor, undergraduate and graduate courses in environmental science, environmental engineering, nuclear physics, emergency management. Staff physicist at the University of Illinois at Urbana-Champaign for 19 years.*
*Speech The Science and Politics of 9/11 Conference, Madison, WI 8/5/07* "When we blew up the World Trade Center - I want to repeat, that it was deliberately blown up. The aircraft definitely hit the sucker. There were definite explosions inside the thing. You talk to Willie Rodriguez, you talk to the police and the fire, my guys - no two ways about it. It's on the radio communications. Everything else out there. It happened. 
U.S. Military Officers for 9 11 Truth


----------



## eots (Apr 22, 2015)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


Imaginary ?..they are not imaginary
*World’s first commercial wireless initiating system unveiled*
04 Feb 2011



Orica Mining Services has revealed that in a world first it has successfully developed and trialled a wireless initiating system that has the potential to revolutionise modern mining methods and overcome the problems of traditional wired blasting, increasing the precision, productivity, safety and ultimately mine profitability.

Orica Mining Services Chief Executive Officer John Beevers said this technology has the potential to enable blasting techniques that have not previously been thought possible.

Speaking to Cole Latimer, editor of Australian Mining magazine at the unveiling of the wireless initiating system, John Beevers and General Manager of Technology and Marketing Jez Smith said the wireless initiating system has the potential to significantly change modern mining.

“The in-hole wireless initiating system is an assembly based on the i-kon™ electronic detonator technology and works by removing the need for wires or signal tubing to be connected to the detonator in the hole or between detonators on the surface, instead communicating directly to the charges
World s first commercial wireless initiating system unveiled


----------



## KokomoJojo (Apr 22, 2015)

Agit8r said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 40140 View attachment 40141 View attachment 40142 View attachment 40143
> ...


----------



## eots (Apr 22, 2015)

http://www.dmvp.si/dokumenti/POSVET/REINDERS_Electronic Blasting Systems, Velenje.pdf


----------



## Agit8r (Apr 22, 2015)

KokomoJojo said:


> Agit8r said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



That doesn't look melted at all.  It looks like hundreds of tons of debris might have fallen on it though.


----------



## KokomoJojo (Apr 22, 2015)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> *
> really simple, less than a minute each, little duct tape remote control detonators.*
> 
> How big were the charges? How many did they need?


3 per cut if you dont prep first.
they are small


----------



## KokomoJojo (Apr 22, 2015)

Agit8r said:


> That doesn't look melted at all.  It looks like hundreds of tons of debris might have fallen on it though.



odd, fema said it was melted, I recognize it as melted, even the mineral wool is melted, and then that funny looking crumbled cookie look is even more interesting.

btw: I am not about to try to convince anyone who lacks the necessary experience to recognize what they are looking at, I simply post the appropriate evidence.


----------



## eots (Apr 22, 2015)

Agit8r said:


> KokomoJojo said:
> 
> 
> > Agit8r said:
> ...


----------



## Penelope (Apr 22, 2015)

MarathonMike said:


> Answer the question Yes or No? I believe that these attacks were not a Bush lead Conspiracy and the buildings were not rigged. What is your answer?



No, I believe Bush had an idea that something big was going to happen, but didn't know just what. I believe that only a few knew the complete plan but many played a role. Silverstein and his kids obviously knew not to go into work or go in late that day, he knew the buildings were coming down. So many coincidences , which I do believe in coincidences but not a whole lot of them. The war on terror needed an act of terrorism to begin.


----------



## Wyld Kard (Apr 22, 2015)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


 
So basically, you believe that the demolitions that were clearly used to bring down WTC 7 is "imaginary".  

Yet, you certainly believe the imaginary reason that was given, saying that fire was the reason why the tower collapsed.    

 WTC 7 Now A Proven Case Of Controlled Demolition - PaulCraigRoberts.org


----------



## Penelope (Apr 22, 2015)

It contained offices of the IRS, Secret Service, and SEC, among others but best to research on your own.

What I find surprising is that so many people to this day do not know anything about WTC building 7. "Oh , there was another building?"  they ask surprised.


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 22, 2015)

Penelope said:


> It contained offices of the IRS, Secret Service, and SEC, among others but best to research on your own.
> 
> What I find surprising is that so many people to this day do not know anything about WTC building 7. "Oh , there was another building?"  they ask surprised.



LOL    "lots of people"------your social circle


----------



## Hollie (Apr 22, 2015)

eots said:


> *Lt. Col. Guy S. Razer, MS Aeronautical Science, U.S. Air Force (ret)* – Retired U.S. Air Force command fighter pilot.  Former instructor; U.S. Air Force Fighter Weapons School and NATO’s Tactical Leadership Program.  As an Air Force weapons effects expert was responsible for wartime tasking of most appropriate aircraft/munition for target destruction to include steel and concrete superstructures.  Former aeronautical structures flight test engineer with McDonnell Douglas, working on advanced DC-9 autopilot systems and DC-10 flight envelope expansion stress and flutter analysis.  Tactical aircraft flown: General Dynamics F-111 Aardvark fighter/bomber, McDonnell Douglas F-15E Strike Eagle, General Dynamics / Lockheed Martin F-16 Fighting Falcon, McDonnell Douglas F-18 Hornet, Boeing B-1 Bomber, MiG-29 (Russian fighter), and Su-22 (Russian fighter/bomber).  3,000+ fighter hours.  Combat time over Iraq.  20-year Air Force career.
> 
> *Statement to this website 3/25/07:* "After 4+ years of research since retirement in 2002, I am 100% convinced that the attacks of September 11, 2001 were planned, organized, and committed by treasonous perpetrators that have infiltrated the highest levels of our government.  It is now time to take our country back..
> U.S. Military Officers for 9 11 Truth


"Twoofers" seem to develop a following among the gullible.


----------



## Hollie (Apr 22, 2015)

eots said:


> View attachment 40153 View attachment 40155 http://www.dmvp.si/dokumenti/POSVET/REINDERS_Electronic Blasting Systems, Velenje.pdf


That system was developed by the space aliens.


----------



## Hollie (Apr 22, 2015)

KokomoJojo said:


> Agit8r said:
> 
> 
> > So, am I understanding that you both want to cite the NIST as an authoritative source, and then want to say they got it wrong?
> ...


The Joooooos?


----------



## Penelope (Apr 22, 2015)

Hollie said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 40153 View attachment 40155 http://www.dmvp.si/dokumenti/POSVET/REINDERS_Electronic Blasting Systems, Velenje.pdf
> ...



Has it ever occurred to you that your the one believing in conspiracies!


----------



## Hollie (Apr 22, 2015)

Penelope said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


No, it hasn't. Has it ever occurred to you that the loons living on the fringes of a reality based worldview are the ones floating these goofy conspiracy theories.


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 22, 2015)

Wildcard said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...




so?     what if it was?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Apr 22, 2015)

Wildcard said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


 
Using Paul Craig Roberts as a source just shows you're an even bigger idiot than I first thought.
Congrats! That isn't an easy thing to do.


----------



## eots (Apr 22, 2015)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Wildcard said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


ad ho·mi·nem
ˌad ˈhämənəm/
_adverb & adjective_

*1*.
(of an argument or reaction) directed against a person rather than the position they are maintaining.
"vicious ad hominem attacks"


----------



## eots (Apr 22, 2015)

Hollie said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 40153 View attachment 40155 http://www.dmvp.si/dokumenti/POSVET/REINDERS_Electronic Blasting Systems, Velenje.pdf
> ...


----------



## eots (Apr 22, 2015)

*So we have the strawman of aliens invoked by the one debwunker in response to wireless detonation technology..and an ad hominem
attack on Paul Craig Roberts instead of the information he provided...and lastly we have a "so what if it was"..it seems clear to me the debwunkers have lost the debate in epic fashion*


----------



## Dante (Apr 23, 2015)

eots said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


molten metal evidence?

where? who has this evidence? Alex Jones?


----------



## KokomoJojo (Apr 23, 2015)

Dante said:


> molten metal evidence?
> where? who has this evidence? Alex Jones?



plenty of slugs from molten amalgamate from wtc


----------



## eots (Apr 23, 2015)

Dante said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Dante said:
> ...


the few metal samples are in the control of government..through FOA request much of the photographic evidence and eyewitness accounts are available to all..and despite the fact ..fema documented  evidence of molten metal and multiple individuals involved with the event and its aftermath gave evidence of both explosions and molten steel...NIST bizarrely claims..no one reported molten steel and no evidence exist..just as NIST does with explosive calming none were heard none were recorded...and refusing to discuss it further


----------



## Hollie (Apr 23, 2015)

eots said:


> *So we have the strawman of aliens invoked by the one debwunker in response to wireless detonation technology..and an ad hominem
> attack on Paul Craig Roberts instead of the information he provided...and lastly we have a "so what if it was"..it seems clear to me the debwunkers have lost the debate in epic fashion*


You twoofers never had a debate to begin with. Your goofy conspiracy theories are a laughable joke.


----------



## Hollie (Apr 23, 2015)

eots said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


Now would be a good time to introduce the Joooooo connection to your conspiracy theories.


----------



## Hollie (Apr 23, 2015)

KokomoJojo said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > molten metal evidence?
> ...


Plenty of slugs, ie: conspiracy theorists, in this thread.


----------



## Carla_Danger (Apr 23, 2015)

This thread should be moved to the conspiracy section.


----------



## Hollie (Apr 23, 2015)

eots said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Wildcard said:
> ...



*Conspiracy Theory Definition of conspiracy theory by Merriam-Webster*

*Full Definition of CONSPIRACY THEORY*
*:*  a theory that explains an event or set of circumstances as the result of a secret plot by usually powerful conspirators 
— *conspiracy theorist* _noun_


----------



## PredFan (Apr 23, 2015)

KokomoJojo said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



Do you realize how much it would take to bring that building down like that? It isn't something that a dozen guys with a fanny pack can deliver.

Sorry, I call bull shit.


----------



## PredFan (Apr 23, 2015)

eots said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...



Since you won't answer my question as to what you think happened or why, I have to make assumptions. You do realize that there are a lot of people who think it was missiles and not planes right?


----------



## KokomoJojo (Apr 23, 2015)

PredFan said:


> *Since you won't answer my question as to what you think happened or why,* I have to make assumptions. You do realize that there are a lot of people who think it was missiles and not planes right?



Probably because the op is not about a conspiracy theory but about the manner in which a building came down and you are off topic.



Hollie said:


> *Now would be a good time to introduce the Joooooo* connection to your conspiracy theories.



Do they have a FUCKTARD section where they can move yours and hollies posts?

*Fucktard*
noun,
A person of unbelieveable, inexcuseable and indescribable stupidity. (Stupidity being defined as "knowing how and doing it wrong anyway")

NOT A CONTRACTION FOR "FUCKING RETARD"! Those who are truly "Retarded" are not responsible for their affliction. True Fucktards are 100% responsible for their situation and provide vast entertainment as they are usually blissfully unaware of their own Fucktardery. Most politicians for example.
One who would actually piss on a live transformer. One who would use a live .22 round for a fuse in their pickup truck "just cuz it fits" and then complain about it shooting them in the nuts.

He shot himself in the nuts? Geez, what a fucktard!




arent you happy?  
Now that its no longer in CDZ you dont have to prove anything and you can continue posting your vomit and go as far off topic as you want.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Apr 23, 2015)

KokomoJojo said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > *Since you won't answer my question as to what you think happened or why,* I have to make assumptions. You do realize that there are a lot of people who think it was missiles and not planes right?
> ...


 
*Probably because the op is not about a conspiracy theory but about the manner in which a building came down and you are off topic.*

You mean the magic light weight explosives that were installed after the fires started?
Speaking of fucktard. LOL!


----------



## KokomoJojo (Apr 23, 2015)

PredFan said:


> KokomoJojo said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...




why dont you tell us how much genius  
(thatll be a cold day in hell)


----------



## KokomoJojo (Apr 23, 2015)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> KokomoJojo said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...



I mean the vacant cavity of presumptive clueless asshelmets, speaking of fucktard.
*
"You mean the magic light weight explosives that were installed after the fires started? Speaking of fucktard. LOL!"*

.... Its clear you mean the magic top secret super high intensity terrorist 'fire implosion technique'? SHITFIT?

why dont you help him tell us what the option are to bring down a building like that genius.  Every option.  (another cold day in hell)


----------



## KokomoJojo (Apr 23, 2015)

Hollie said:


> KokomoJojo said:
> 
> 
> > Dante said:
> ...



*"Plenty of slugs, ie: conspiracy theorists, in this thread."*







well I am so fucking sorry that they found the remnants of molten steel amalgamate on the site.  Seems you have a problem.


----------



## PredFan (Apr 23, 2015)

KokomoJojo said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > KokomoJojo said:
> ...



More than can be snuck in without anyone noticing.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Apr 23, 2015)

KokomoJojo said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > KokomoJojo said:
> ...


 
I think a long burning fire combined with damage from falling debris works just fine.
Better than Dick Cheney and the Rothschildes running thru the building slapping thousands of charges on support beams, just to destroy some paperwork.

Was that the motive you stupid shit?


----------



## PredFan (Apr 23, 2015)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> KokomoJojo said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



It's funny how the inside job theorists call the official version impossible but they want to replace it with something even more impossible.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Apr 23, 2015)

PredFan said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > KokomoJojo said:
> ...


 
I still haven't heard one of these dipshits supply a motive.


----------



## KokomoJojo (Apr 23, 2015)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



*"I still haven't heard one of these dipshits supply a motive."*

*hey dumbass thats because its not about a conspiracy theory!*


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Apr 23, 2015)

KokomoJojo said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...


 
So the building was rigged, for no reason? LOL!


----------



## PredFan (Apr 23, 2015)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



One or more of them have said before that it was the military industrial complex that wanted us to get into a war. Or it was the Saudis and our oil companies. I've heard both.


----------



## PredFan (Apr 23, 2015)

KokomoJojo said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...



Yes it is. If you don't accept the official version, then you have to explain what happened. If you do that, it's a conspiracy theory.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Apr 23, 2015)

PredFan said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...


 
I wanted to nuke somebody, before any of the buildings came down.
Demo not needed.


----------



## KokomoJojo (Apr 23, 2015)

PredFan said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > KokomoJojo said:
> ...



Yes your are clear that you think that demolition is not plausible to make a building come down in a perfect implosion.


----------



## PredFan (Apr 23, 2015)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



Agreed, but I was simply answering your question. I don't believe any of that.


----------



## PredFan (Apr 23, 2015)

KokomoJojo said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



No, I never said that at all.


----------



## KokomoJojo (Apr 23, 2015)

PredFan said:


> KokomoJojo said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



you dont even know the difference between explaining *what happened* and *who did it* which is why your posts need to be moved to the fucktard asshelmet section.


----------



## KokomoJojo (Apr 23, 2015)

PredFan said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...



yes everyone understands you want to discuss conspiracy theories instead of  facts.


----------



## Hollie (Apr 23, 2015)

KokomoJojo said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...


It is totally about a conspiracy theory. The entire purpose of threads such as this one is to cast doubt on the "gubment" version of events. That's typically done by you conspiracy theorists by posting YouTube videos of often unknown authorship with careless editing.


----------



## KokomoJojo (Apr 23, 2015)

PredFan said:


> KokomoJojo said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...



so you dont even know which side of the argument you are on bravo!


----------



## KokomoJojo (Apr 23, 2015)

Hollie said:


> KokomoJojo said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



and you will go down in history as one of the great thinkers who do not know the difference between calling into doubt the gubmints version of the facts and a conspiracy.  bravo!


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Apr 23, 2015)

KokomoJojo said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > KokomoJojo said:
> ...


 
Shadowy figures sneaking thru a burning building to plant demo charges.
The government is involved, or at least hiding that fact, and that's not a conspiracy?
Boy, you musta fell out the stupid tree and smacked your head on every branch.


----------



## Dante (Apr 23, 2015)

Hollie said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > *So we have the strawman of aliens invoked by the one debwunker in response to wireless detonation technology..and an ad hominem
> ...



It keeps them feeling relevant


----------



## Dante (Apr 23, 2015)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> KokomoJojo said:
> 
> 
> > Hollie said:
> ...


Yep, the broken branch of some long dead family tree


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 23, 2015)

Dante said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



kinda like the    LBJ  killed  JFK thing?


----------



## Dante (Apr 23, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > Hollie said:
> ...


LBJ did not kill JFK, the CIA did.

Uh oh! Did you notice all involved have 3 letters? There are NO coincidences


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 23, 2015)

Dante said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Dante said:
> ...



SO TRUE-----THEM TROOOFERS  have PROVEN their case again. 
     (special for Penelope------note----DA WORD 'JOO' has three letters
     too. ))


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 23, 2015)

Dante said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



you nutcases are the ones with a goofy conspiracy THEORY.

you all should get off the crack you been smoking with your warped logic that it dont matter what witnesses said many being firefighters experienced in explosives,how NIST was caught LYING,what expert pilots say,only because the CIA controlled media and your corrupt government instituions say you worship as gospel truth,if THEY tell you so,you acccept it hook,line,and sinker like the brainwashed zombies you all  are.

none of you will even look at post#33 of mine.

well to no surprise,the mods moved this to the conspiracy section where all the paid shills such as dawgshit troll at everyday so no chance of having a mature discussion on this anymore.

you nutcases worship this conspiracy THEORY even though NIST was caught lying on this.

Idaho Observer The looniest of all 9 11 conspiracy theories
One of the wilder stories circulating about Sept 11 (and one that has attracted something of a cult following amongst conspiracy buffs) is that it was carried out by 19 fanatical Arab hijackers, masterminded by an evil genius named Osama bin Laden, with no apparent motivation other than that they “hate our freedoms.”

Never a group of people to be bothered by facts, the perpetrators of this cartoon fantasy have constructed an elaborately woven web of delusions and unsubstantiated hearsay in order to promote this garbage across the Internet and the media to the extent that a number of otherwise rational people have actually fallen under its spell.

Normally I don't even bother debunking this kind of junk, but the effect that this paranoid myth is beginning to have requires a little rational analysis, in order to consign it to the same rubbish bin as all such silly conspiracy theories.

These crackpots even contend that the extremist Bush regime was caught unawares by the attacks, had no hand in organizing them and actually would have stopped them if it had been able. Blindly ignoring the stand down of the U.S. Air Force, the insider trading on airline stocks (linked to the CIA), the complicit behavior of Bush on the morning of the attacks, the controlled demolition of the WTC, the firing of a missile into the Pentagon and a host of other documented proofs that the Bush regime was behind the attacks, the conspiracy theorists stick doggedly to a silly story about 19 Arab hijackers somehow managing to commandeer four planes simultaneously and fly them around U.S. airspace for nearly two hours, crashing them into important buildings, without the U.S. intelligence services having any idea that it was coming, and without the Air Force knowing 


again better get off the crack you Bush dupes  been smoking.


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 23, 2015)

9/11 inside job said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > Hollie said:
> ...



Schizphrenia is very very prevalent  in ALL POPULATIONS.    In fact world wide---it exists in about  1%  of any population-----one in one hundred DIAGNOSED with florid schizophrenia ----which is characterized by ---very
simply   "bizarre thinking"    ----there is another very prevalent
phenomenon which is not actually diagnosed as schizophrenia------
                           ****ISOLATED DELUSION*****
       patients who manifest an "isolated delusion"----which is not harmful
       to themselves or others------(DISCLAIMER>>> as far as I know)  are
       not treated with medications or diagnosed as SCHIZOPHRENIC)

lots of very intelligent people are a bit nuts.   They manage to elaborate
really TERRIFICALLY DETAILED AND LOGICAL DELUSIONS


----------



## KokomoJojo (Apr 23, 2015)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> KokomoJojo said:
> 
> 
> > Hollie said:
> ...




yes I know you and your pals want to convert this thread into a conspiracy theory so you dont look like the fools that you are.  Too late.


----------



## KokomoJojo (Apr 23, 2015)

9/11 inside job said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > Hollie said:
> ...



BINGO!

they cant refute the facts so they continually pound their off topic bullshit theories then claim thats what the thread is about.  So fucking transparent.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 23, 2015)

Dante said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Dante said:
> ...



well maybe there is hope for you in the future someday after all since after all these years you  FINALLY have come to grips with reality  that the CIA killed JFK and we live in a banana republic because of that.

Yes you are correct,LBJ did not do it,the CIA did.

He knew about it happening as did his pal Dick Nixon which is why Connolly switched parties joining their pal Nixon on his ticket and serving with him in the white house after LBJ resigned in this corrupt ONE PARTY SYSTEM we have.LBJ,Nixon,and Connolly all knew it was going to happen but you are correct,they were not behind it.the CIA was.

so now that you have FINALLY  come to grips with that reality and are no longer afraid of that truth anymore,,maybe 50 years from now you will come to grips with reality on 9/11 as well.


----------



## Dante (Apr 23, 2015)

KokomoJojo said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > Dante said:
> ...


facts? 



gawd, what a way to start the day...thanks for the


----------



## Dante (Apr 23, 2015)

9/11 inside job said:


> Yes you are correct,LBJ did not do it,the CIA did.



Of course, and every single President since 1963 has helped cover that fact up


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 23, 2015)

KokomoJojo said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > KokomoJojo said:
> ...



thats why they keep playing dodgeball with post# 33 of mine.


----------



## KokomoJojo (Apr 23, 2015)

Dante said:


> *Nothing up my sleeve, presto!*
> *
> GAITHERSBURG, Maryland --* The National Institute of Standards and Technology (NIST) has released its long-awaited report on the collapse of World Trade 7
> 
> *It did not collapse from explosives or from diesel fuel fires."*​



so you prove that they lied since they admitted that they never checked for explosives, just assumed they were not used.

that fits the definition of fucktard


----------



## Dante (Apr 23, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


Sex has three letters too. I suppose the con·spir·a·cist's terror of three letter words can reasonably be construed to show....

not going there


----------



## KokomoJojo (Apr 23, 2015)

Dante said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Dante said:
> ...


*Sex has three letters too.*

so does fuk-tard

may as well face it all your team has is a huge pile of bullshit.


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 23, 2015)

Dante said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Dante said:
> ...



the  FREUDIAN THREE   "theory"   is not relevant here...keep it to yourself----always-----and in privacy


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Apr 23, 2015)

So this is where are the paranoid nuts hang out eh


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Apr 23, 2015)

9/11 inside job said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > Hollie said:
> ...


 
*Blindly ignoring the stand down of the U.S. Air Force, the insider trading on airline stocks (linked to the CIA), the complicit behavior of Bush on the morning of the attacks, the controlled demolition of the WTC, the firing of a missile into the Pentagon and a host of other documented proofs that the Bush regime was behind the attacks*

LOL! Amazed you can post with such a low IQ.


----------



## KokomoJojo (Apr 23, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



There you go, glad to see you understand my complaint about dabwunkers.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Apr 23, 2015)

KokomoJojo said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > KokomoJojo said:
> ...


 
So the conspiracy wasn't a conspiracy? LOL!


----------



## Dante (Apr 23, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


My CIA handlers won't allow that


----------



## Dante (Apr 23, 2015)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> KokomoJojo said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



You're obviously in their employ.And DON'T ask who _they_ are!


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 23, 2015)

Dante said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > Yes you are correct,LBJ did not do it,the CIA did.
> ...



That WOULD be a correct statement had Carter never been elected so you are close.I give you credit for that much.

Since nov 22nd 1963,Carter has been the only halfway decent president we have had who  WASNT evil who like JFK, also tried to do the right thing and serve the people instead of the bankers.

Carter like JFK, ALSO tried to get rid of the CIA in fact.

He got into office and immediately cleaned up the CIA  by firing the evil  CIA director George Bush who put Hitler into power and did have a huge hand in the JFK assassination."I would post the video on that but you wont watch it since the truth scares you as we both know."

He fired CIA director Bush who  got appointed CIA director by that bastard ass kisser of Nixon's Gerald Ford.He did the right thing and fired Bushwacker and replaced him with his own appointment Stansfield Turner.

Turner immediately cleaned house and started to reform the CIA firing all covert action operaters.He got rid of covert operations.Under Carter,our country never started any unnessary wars as I know you are aware.

Carter when asked on a national radio broadcast by a caller if he believed the warren commission that oswald shot JFK,went on to to talk about it and then mysteriously,the broadcast got interrupted with static and they never heard the rest of the radio speech.

you being the COINCIDENCE THEORIST you are though of course will say that was just a  mere coincidence of course even though it was so convienent for the government.

the radio setup man in charge of the broadcast has told researchers over the years that what the public did not hear when he tried to answer the question by the caller was that no he did NOT think oswald was the lone assassin and believed there was a conspiracy with multiple shooters.

carter in fact was in favor of the HSCA investigation in the 1970's who even THEY said there was a second shooter involved.

Soon as Carter was out of office,that corrupt bastard Reagan then fired Turner and replaced him with William Casey who then got the CIA back to their corrupt evil ways and got the covert operations going again.

Funny the ONE fairy good president we have had since JFK only got to serve one term just like JFK. another example of a good president who only got to serve one term.

These days every president is so corrupt the establishment makes sure to reward him with a second term as they did with Obama.

Bush sr was the exception.He was ready to step down though and give the reigns to his pal Clinton because he was the one REALLY running the country when Reagan was president.Reagan had alzhemiers so Bush was running the country at least by his second term since reagan had lost his mind by then.

The only reason carter got in was because the american people were fed up with the republican party and after watergate,lost faith in our government instituions so they neeed someone from the democrat party they could trust so they could have faith in the system again and carter fit the bill.

Oh and are you even aware there was an assassination attempt on carter as well and the suspect was someone ALSO named Oswald?

carter was trying to get rid of the CIA as well but since he only served one term.He did not have the time needed to do so though.

The only reason they did not kill carter as well was because he was on his way out.they made sure he did not get reelected by setting him up with that helicopter crash.the american people blamed it on carter when he had nothing to do with it.

all this is too complicated for your feeble mind to understand though.lol


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 23, 2015)

Dante said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Dante said:
> ...



THE CIA DOES IT FOR YOU???


----------



## haissem123 (Apr 23, 2015)

lake avenue said:


> jet fuel can't melt steel beams
> 
> ... but it can heat it enough to weaken it's structural integrity.
> 
> ...


yes weakened steal will fail, but it the odds of it failing completely and in perfect free fall are none in a trillion.


----------



## Dante (Apr 23, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


They deposit cash in my secret bank account(s). these accounts are so secert I still haven't found them, but...my handlers assure me that's only a tiny bureaucratic snafu


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 23, 2015)

Dante said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Dante said:
> ...



you dont work for the government unlike others such as dawgshit/aka sayit,,gomer pyle ollie.Irosie,Hossfly and many others who have trolled this section everyday for years so i know YOU dont work for them.

You would be posting the propaganda of the governments everyday that reagan was such a great president IF you did.

No your just a brainwashed programmed sheep scared of the truth that we live in a banana republic and actually believe we elect these people and put them in office,someone who only sees what he WANTS to see,someone who is scared to think that our government murdered a president he liked let alone did 9/11 so you go into these two particular discussions only seeing what you WANT to see as we both know.


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 23, 2015)

haissem123 said:


> lake avenue said:
> 
> 
> > jet fuel can't melt steel beams
> ...



that's   STEEL   (you did a Freudian slip)


----------



## haissem123 (Apr 23, 2015)

KokomoJojo said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Hollie said:
> ...


nobody questions why they got rid of all the steel so quickly without a true investigation? it was a terrorist attack and plane crash site and they swept it under the rug asap got rid of all structural steel evidence asap. building fell at free fall speed straight down and these morons still think it was structural fire failure? lol what a bunch of cowardly dolts that can't admit they've been sold into ww3 over oil wars and haliburton profits etc.. can  you imagine we let those starting the war to profit so heavily over it and we just sat and watched? wow....... american the land of the cowardly naves


----------



## Dante (Apr 23, 2015)

thank gawd I found this 
Unwatch Thread


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 23, 2015)

Carter like I said,was the one halfway decent president we have had since JFK.
Like JFK,he ALSO tried to get rid of the CIA.

Carter was more lucky than JFK was though because he at least got a warning shot from them with the message made clear to him-PLAY BALL WITH US AND DO WHAT WE TELL YOU TO DO OR SUFFER THE SAME FATE AS JFK.

as always,i have to take you to school here. of course as we both know,you wont read these two links since you only see what you WANT to see on JFK and 9/11 you cant stand toe to toe in a debate on these two discussions,JFK and 9/11.

stick to a subject your actually good at.the corruption and myth of ronald reagan,one that you are amazingly,objective and open minded on somehow. which is very amazing since most american sheople like their leader crusader retard,are not.

HiddenMysteries Author s Corner

Bizarre 1979 plot to Assassinate President Jimmy Carter


you being the COINCIDENCE theorist you are,you wont read these two links  though of how it was ANOTHER person named Oswald who allegedly tried to kill Carter.

you coincidence theorists eat ANYTHING up.

seriously you all should get off the crack you all been smoking with your coincidence THEORIES.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 23, 2015)

KokomoJojo said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > *Nothing up my sleeve, presto!*
> ...


yep as always,the Bush dupes only prove our point FOR us.


----------



## KokomoJojo (Apr 23, 2015)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> KokomoJojo said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



still too stoopid to understand the difference between material evidence and your crazy who dun it conspiracy theories


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 23, 2015)

Dante said:


> KokomoJojo said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 inside job said:
> ...



yeah it IS a nice laugh watching you Bush dupes run away and play dodgeball on this thread no doubt.


----------



## KokomoJojo (Apr 23, 2015)

9/11 inside job said:


> KokomoJojo said:
> 
> 
> > Dante said:
> ...




all they are is trolls, they shit on the thread and cant provide any evidence!  What they do post has been thoroughly proven incorrect


----------



## KokomoJojo (Apr 23, 2015)

Dante said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Dante said:
> ...




who are you trying to fool, the cia does have entry standards and they far exceed your single digit academic level.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Apr 23, 2015)

KokomoJojo said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > KokomoJojo said:
> ...


 
Your conspiracy with no motive is stupid.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 23, 2015)

KokomoJojo said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...




thats an undertstatement,they keep running away evading posts.lol


Grampa Murked U said:


> So this is where are the paranoid nuts hang out eh



yeah paranoid nutcases such as dante,toodster parrot,rosie and the other Bush dupes such as yourself hang out on this thread.


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 23, 2015)

haissem123 said:


> KokomoJojo said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



the building fell VERY QUICKLY ----but not exactly  "freefall"-------the fall produced a HUGE OUTPUT OF ENERGY because  it overcame
LOTS AND LOTS OF FRICTION ---------you are confused  -----a free fall
would not involve just high velocity it would INCLUDE acceleration. -----what it
would not include  was the huge release of energy at the base even before
it hit the ground.     The energy release would have simply been a big
bang on the ground.  ----and signs of  IMPLOSION -----no implosion-----I
watched it happen------no implosion


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 23, 2015)

Dante said:


> thank gawd I found this
> Unwatch Thread





Dante said:


> thank gawd I found this
> Unwatch Thread





Dante said:


> thank gawd I found this
> Unwatch Thread



thanks for admitting defeat,that when you are licked,you are too immature to admit defeat,and run off.

see thats  the difference between you and paid trolls like gomer pyle ollie,dawgshit-aka sayit,rosie,hossfly and many others here that troll in this section everyday.

You just play dodgeball evading posts changing the subject when your cornered, where they have to LIE just like their handlers instruct them to when they cant refute the facts.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 23, 2015)

haissem123 said:


> KokomoJojo said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



you my man are making wayyyyyyy too much sense for these nutcases to understand here,pesky facts they cant deal with.instead of trying to refute them,they post a funny or make up a bunch of lies like that handlers instruct them to.thank god for the ignore list.

the paid shills are not worth your time,they are just here to waste it and try and take it up in hopes of trying to derail this thread.you have heard this old saying before-

Good advise,dont give them the attention they seek.Dante I actually DO bother with because he is not one of them.He is just a programmed brainwashed sheep afraid to look at the evidence you mention.

what really amazes me on him is he knows the truth about Reagan and doesnt accept the lies that our corrupt school system and our government CIA media outlets have told the american people on that,yet he DOES accept the lies of our corrupt school system on the JFK assassination.go figure on that one. amazing that he can see the lies they have spun on reagan all these years but cant on JFK though isnt it?


----------



## PredFan (Apr 23, 2015)

KokomoJojo said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > KokomoJojo said:
> ...



You know you are showing yourself to be too stupid to talk to even for a Truther.  I'm not asking who did it you nit wit. 

If you don't want to discuss it just stop fucking responding to it moron.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 23, 2015)

KokomoJojo said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



yeah Dante is not one of them.

 Dante if he was one of them would go around trolling all the time defending the lies of our corrupt school system and our government institutions that Reagan was a great president.

He doesnt make up lies like agents do when they are cornered,he just runs off like he just did.thats what all brainwashed sheep like they do,instead of trolling and lying like they do here all the time everyday,they run off and dissapear knowing they are licked.

the PC forum where they protect the shills there,has got them everywhere at that site trolling everyday constantly as you well know.


----------



## PredFan (Apr 23, 2015)

KokomoJojo said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



You don't have any facts moron.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 23, 2015)

PredFan said:


> KokomoJojo said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...



Koko you are finding out what others do around here about this troll Predfan.

When he is cornered and cant refute facts,he puts you on his ignore list.

He put me on it a long time ago when I took him to school on the JFK assassination.

He got frustrated that he could not refute my facts and he has had me on ignore ever since.

I imagine he is probably doing that with you right now as well.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 23, 2015)

PredFan said:


> KokomoJojo said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...



see what i am talking about Koko? each time he gets cornered and frustrated with the evidence and facts he cannot refute,he gets frustrated and like the hypocrite troll he is,he enages in name calling in frustration and LIES !!!!!!!.

By the time this day is over with,he'll put you on ignore out of frustration knowing he is licked.just watch.



he is such a hypocrite troll,he whines about name calling all the time yet thats EXACTLY what HE engages in when he is cornered and cant refute them like all Bush dupes do.


----------



## Hollie (Apr 23, 2015)

KokomoJojo said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > KokomoJojo said:
> ...


Actually, you conspiracy theory loons are endlessly entertaining. You have trouble separating fact from your lurid conspiracies.


----------



## PredFan (Apr 23, 2015)

KokomoJojo said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > KokomoJojo said:
> ...



Yeah well you are an illiterate moron. Good luck with that.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 23, 2015)

two farts in a row from the trolls..^


----------



## eots (Apr 23, 2015)

Carla_Danger said:


> This thread should be moved to the conspiracy section.


why because you cant intelligently debate your position ?


----------



## eots (Apr 23, 2015)

PredFan said:


> KokomoJojo said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


this is your defense of the NIST  report ?


Hollie said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > *So we have the strawman of aliens invoked by the one debwunker in response to wireless detonation technology..and an ad hominem
> ...


There  is no theory..we have photographic evidence and eyewitness  to molten metal and NIST  claiming they knew of no evidence and no one who had seen it...those are simply facts you can not dispute


----------



## daws101 (Apr 23, 2015)

eots said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> > This thread should be moved to the conspiracy section.
> ...


why you never have? in all the time you've been spewing this shit.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 23, 2015)

eots said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> > This thread should be moved to the conspiracy section.
> ...




Yep. Looks like that troll went and whined to the mods since he was frustrated with facts he could not refute.

I notice thats what all these Bush dupe trolls do.they always go and whine to the mods.ever notice that?

That thread had  been in the CD section for a little over a week now.

It was still in there until this troll came.so obvious he went and whined to the mods  knowing he was backed up against the wall with facts and cornered.
l


Looks like agent Dawgshit-aka SAYITS handlers instructed him to come fart in your thread Eots.


His handlers alerted him to this thread  since it got moved to the conspiracy section.

they knew better not to send him to the CD section since they knew in that section he could not engage in name calling.

this troll Dawgshit-aka SAYIT, scares me.He always quotes me and talks to himself even though he knows I have him on ignore.what psycho nut.

I have to assume he was quoting me anyways since he replied immediately after I posted and has an obsession over me and is a stalker.

when someone puts ME on ignore,I dont talk to myself all the time like he does with me.

Predfan troll has ME on ignore but I  dont reply to him.

I'll talk to other posters like koko and you ABOUT him but i sure dont reply TO him like agent Dawgshit/SAY IT does with me everyday.


----------



## PredFan (Apr 23, 2015)

eots said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > KokomoJojo said:
> ...



No, that is my response to a moronic post.


----------



## eots (Apr 23, 2015)

Physics
The science of matter and energy and of interactions between the two,


----------



## daws101 (Apr 23, 2015)

*Care to dig into the pile of Building 7 debris with me?* I started looking for corroboration of controlled demolition in the structural remains, and found none. You are invited to follow along, and see what I _did_ find.

*The purpose of this site* is to gather as much of the debris evidence of Building 7 into one place as I can, and organize it in such a way so others can see the story it tells. It tells a story much different than the one told by Architects and Engineers For 911 Truth, the source of the controlled demolition (CD) claim, and who to the best of my knowledge, has never done an analysis of the debris patterns, structural remains, or video of collapse from many angles. This site is attempting to perform that function, which in my opinion, should have already been done by any professional organization making the claim Building 7 was collapsed on purpose with controlled demolition.

I’ve tried to think in terms of what a grand jury will be shown, and I believe it will be similar to what I have assembled. I ask readers to pretend you are a grand jury member. You have been assembled to hear the claim controlled demolition brought down Building 7. I’m not here to disprove that claim, but to show you what the evidence says _did_ happen.

In order to grasp what the debris says, it is necessary to have foundational knowledge of the building, the neighborhood, and the damage. I am presently in the process of publishing those introductory chapters, and organizing the site.

*An investigative approach *requires ruthless objectivity. I am doing my utmost to allow the evidence to speak, and view it with no pre-conception. The photographic and video evidence will be there for readers to critique my reading of it. If I am unsure of a structural member being discussed, or it’s original location in the building, I point it out. Otherwise, I’m careful to be sure of structural member identification. This is no different than an auto accident investigation. Examination of skid marks, damage, and debris reveal how the accident occurred. Reverse engineering of the debris from Building 7 reveals how it fell.

*The site is organized by chapter, or Fact*, numbered in sequence. A running list of Facts are on the right column at the top. I encourage readers to start with Fact 1 and read in order. That list does not show for some reason, when you go to a page from the top menu, such as “Home”, or “Orientation”. I provided a link back to Fact 1 at the bottom of each of those pages. Click there and the list will then show and you can select another fact to study. I also encourage readers to visit the orientation page. Basic knowledge of the building and surroundings are vital for understanding what you are looking at in the debris. Future chapters will include debris analysis in order to show how the building fell, including illustrations of the the lower perimeter wall failure, based on the evidence. I will continue publishing chapters in a logical sequence as they are ready, at least one a week.

*This is not a de-bunking site. *The simple fact that it is necessary to write this material though, shows that it will be impossible to not fall into the de-bunking mode. There is a growing number of youth who are being convinced those buildings were intentionally collapsed with CD, yet the structural remains do not support that claim. Addressing that claim and it’s sources is unavoidable. Primarily, this site is to present the debris evidence, and illustrate what it means.

*Comments are welcome. *I encourage discussion, critique, questions, etc. I welcome opposing views, and encourage referral to any debris or structural evidence I may have overlooked which says otherwise. I welcome truthers. I know you are committed to your belief, and I respect that. The structural evidence however, has been omitted from the debate. I’m filling that gap, if you will.

World Trade Center 7 Facts Bones Don t Lie Structural remains from Building 7 show no sign of controlled demolition


----------



## daws101 (Apr 23, 2015)

eots said:


> Physics
> The science of matter and energy and of interactions between the two,


half truth ! red herring.

fact : Physics is the natural science that involves the study of matter and its motion through space and time, along with related concepts such as energy and force. More broadly, it is the general analysis of nature, conducted in order to understand how the universe behaves.


----------



## PredFan (Apr 23, 2015)

daws101 said:


> *Care to dig into the pile of Building 7 debris with me?* I started looking for corroboration of controlled demolition in the structural remains, and found none. You are invited to follow along, and see what I _did_ find.
> 
> *The purpose of this site* is to gather as much of the debris evidence of Building 7 into one place as I can, and organize it in such a way so others can see the story it tells. It tells a story much different than the one told by Architects and Engineers For 911 Truth, the source of the controlled demolition (CD) claim, and who to the best of my knowledge, has never done an analysis of the debris patterns, structural remains, or video of collapse from many angles. This site is attempting to perform that function, which in my opinion, should have already been done by any professional organization making the claim Building 7 was collapsed on purpose with controlled demolition.
> 
> ...



/THREAD


----------



## daws101 (Apr 23, 2015)

PredFan said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > *Care to dig into the pile of Building 7 debris with me?* I started looking for corroboration of controlled demolition in the structural remains, and found none. You are invited to follow along, and see what I _did_ find.
> ...


it's a good read ...


----------



## eots (Apr 23, 2015)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> KokomoJojo said:
> 
> 
> > Hollie said:
> ...


Your theory is what.. expert eyewitness statements are groups liars..fema photos are fake ?..NIST  is truthful when they say no molten metal or explosions were witnessed or recorded..its all a grand conspiracy to discredit NIST


----------



## daws101 (Apr 23, 2015)

eots said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > KokomoJojo said:
> ...


fact a TINY  amount of molten aluminum was found it was not near as unexpected or a earth shattering was you are trying to make it.
yes there were explosions.. but there were no explosives.
many things under normal conditions do not explode  but an 8 hour long mostly uncontrolled series of fires are not normal conditions....


----------



## eots (Apr 23, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> haissem123 said:
> 
> 
> > KokomoJojo said:
> ...


NIST admits free fall, a fact not in dispute


----------



## eots (Apr 23, 2015)

daws101 said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


there is clear evidence of melted steel


----------



## eots (Apr 23, 2015)




----------



## daws101 (Apr 23, 2015)

eots said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > haissem123 said:
> ...


yes they did ..for 2.5 sec

*In a video, it appears that WTC 7 is descending in free fall, something that would not occur in the structural collapse that you describe. How can you ignore basic laws of physics?*
In the draft WTC 7 report (released Aug. 21, 2008; available at http://wtc.nist.gov/media/NIST_NCSTAR_1A_for_public_comment.pdf), NIST stated that the north face of the building descended 18 stories (the portion of the collapse visible in the video) in 5.4 seconds, based on video analysis of the building collapse. This time period is 40 percent longer than the 3.9 seconds this process would have taken if the north face of the building had descended solely under free fall conditions. During the public comment period on the draft report, NIST was asked to confirm this time difference and define the reasons for it in greater detail.

To further clarify the descent of the north face, NIST recorded the downward displacement of a point near the center of the roofline from first movement until the north face was no longer visible in the video. Numerical analyses were conducted to calculate the velocity and acceleration of the roofline point from the time-dependent displacement data. The instant at which vertical motion of the roofline first occurred was determined by tracking the numerical value of the brightness of a pixel (a single element in the video image) at the roofline. This pixel became brighter as the roofline began to descend because the color of the pixel started to change from that of the building façade to the lighter color of the sky.

The approach taken by NIST is summarized in Section 3.6 of the final summary report, NCSTAR 1A (released Nov. 20, 2008; available at http://wtc.nist.gov/NCSTAR1/PDF/NCSTAR%201A.pdf) and detailed in Section 12.5.3 of NIST NCSTAR 1-9 (available at http://wtc.nist.gov/NCSTAR1/PDF/NCSTAR%201-9%20Vol%202.pdf).

The analyses of the video (both the estimation of the instant the roofline began to descend and the calculated velocity and acceleration of a point on the roofline) revealed three distinct stages characterizing the 5.4 seconds of collapse:


Stage 1 (0 to 1.75 seconds): acceleration less than that of gravity (i.e., slower than free fall).
Stage 2 (1.75 to 4.0 seconds): gravitational acceleration (free fall)
Stage 3 (4.0 to 5.4 seconds): decreased acceleration, again less than that of gravity

This analysis showed that the 40 percent longer descent time—compared to the 3.9 second free fall time—was due primarily to Stage 1, which corresponded to the buckling of the exterior columns in the lower stories of the north face. During Stage 2, the north face descended essentially in free fall, indicating negligible support from the structure below. This is consistent with the structural analysis model which showed the exterior columns buckling and losing their capacity to support the loads from the structure above. In Stage 3, the acceleration decreased as the upper portion of the north face encountered increased resistance from the collapsed structure and the debris pile below.
 that freefall is effect not cause and it's short duration is of no diagnostic importance.


----------



## eots (Apr 23, 2015)

daws101 said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...


lol...it is in contradiction with the NIST report


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 23, 2015)

eots said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > haissem123 said:
> ...



what a joke you are-------so?    "NIST ADMITS FREE FALL"----impossible ----
unlike you a passed PHYSICS 101.      there is no freefall even in air-----there is always friction       The buildings-----after burning up for more than an hour----showing no signs  of IMPLOSION -----did suddenly collapse and go down at a very high velocity shooting forth -----at the  BASE,   a huge wave of energy  that blew
smoke and detritus all over manhattan-----that is not controlled demolition ----it is not EXPLOSIONS in the building,  it is collapse under a huge overhead weight.   ---remember 'weight'------it is related to mass.


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 23, 2015)

daws101 said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



oh----we are doing building 7??     I did not see that one


----------



## daws101 (Apr 23, 2015)

eots said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


false the pictures you posted are of burned steel not melted 









note the differences.


----------



## daws101 (Apr 23, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


when eots posts it's almost always building 7...


----------



## daws101 (Apr 23, 2015)

eots said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...


no it's not but since you not read any of it that's the shit I'd expect you to say ..


----------



## eots (Apr 23, 2015)

daws101 said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...


*Colour* *Temperature [°C]* *Temperature [°F]*
Red: Just visible 525 980
Dull red 700 1300
Dull cherry red 800 1500
Full cherry red 900 1700
Clear cherry red 1000 1800
Deep orange 1100 2000
Clear orange 1200 2200
Whitish 1300 2400
Bright white 1400 2600
Dazzling white 1500 2700


----------



## eots (Apr 23, 2015)

daws101 said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...


oh it most definitely is it cites damage


irosie91 said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


lol...like how you back peddled...its impossible
oh wait NIST said it...oh ok its possible...lol


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 23, 2015)

daws101 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...




oh---the one that was completely evacuated and really did not have
much impact on anyone------so no one paid attention.     I got it------
my impression at the time was that they just  "let it go"---whilst scraping
the victims off the sidewalk and dealing with the utterly messed up city---
shrouded in  GLOP   and------crowded with screaming relatives and traffic
jams and------for me------guess what------a lady in labor on a subway platform. ---
everything was messed up and we are supposed to ponder an empty building that
burned itself out?.      For the record----there were other damaged buildings---
they don't count.     A nearby historic church got its roof blown off and was extensively damaged------no one cared----there was no one in it at the time -----
the backyard cemetery survived


----------



## Dante (Apr 23, 2015)

9/11 inside job said:


> KokomoJojo said:
> 
> 
> > Dante said:
> ...


please, could you two dolts keep Dante out of your circle jerks?


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 23, 2015)

eots said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



wrong again-----I explained the  HIGH VELOCITY OF THE FALL----and why it is not precisely  "FREE FALL"------the velocity simply comes close to free fall----
(without the acceleration issue which you ignore)


----------



## daws101 (Apr 23, 2015)

eots said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


 Steel often melts at around 1370 degrees C (2500°F).
*At what temperature does steel burn? *

* 
2,000 degree's F* is more like it. And "Burning" Breaks down the Carbon to Carbon bonds causing the material to become brittle. "Burning" is referenced to be a prolonged exposure to high heat with out tempering.
like I said no melted steel lot's of burned steel though.*


----------



## eots (Apr 23, 2015)

daws101 said:


> *Care to dig into the pile of Building 7 debris with me?* I started looking for corroboration of controlled demolition in the structural remains, and found none. You are invited to follow along, and see what I _did_ find.
> 
> *The purpose of this site* is to gather as much of the debris evidence of Building 7 into one place as I can, and organize it in such a way so others can see the story it tells. It tells a story much different than the one told by Architects and Engineers For 911 Truth, the source of the controlled demolition (CD) claim, and who to the best of my knowledge, has never done an analysis of the debris patterns, structural remains, or video of collapse from many angles. This site is attempting to perform that function, which in my opinion, should have already been done by any professional organization making the claim Building 7 was collapsed on purpose with controlled demolition.
> 
> ...


When I first noticed this dark vertical line on the south face of WTC7, like most observers, I dismissed it as a shadow, or other building feature. Veiled in smoke, and because of it’s even shape, it was easy to overlook.  Further study several years later revealed it to be a fatal breach,* largely responsible for building failure. *
*

did this guy even read the NIST report ?..lol  what a joke..come on daws even you know this statement is false and in contradiction with NIST*


----------



## daws101 (Apr 23, 2015)

eots said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


way to intentionally miss the point...


----------



## eots (Apr 23, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...


it clearly says acceleration in the NIST report dummie


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 23, 2015)

daws101 said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



gee----an egg cooks at a much lower temperature.      I did not know that steel can
"burn"--------breaking up the carbon bonds is not  COMBUSTION-------
it is just-----adding energy until the bonds cannot HOLD UP-----connected-----they get too wiggled


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 23, 2015)

eots said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



it says that the acceleration is  = to   G   ????   not it doesn't


----------



## daws101 (Apr 23, 2015)

eots said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > *Care to dig into the pile of Building 7 debris with me?* I started looking for corroboration of controlled demolition in the structural remains, and found none. You are invited to follow along, and see what I _did_ find.
> ...


 no I don't you just want it to be because it contradicts your cd bullshit.
lacking any real evidence to bolster your bullshit you try and fail to amplify nist's mistakes ...
talk about a straw man.


----------



## daws101 (Apr 23, 2015)

eots said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


for2.5 sec not long enough to have any significance..
it a dead end argument. why the fuck do you keep using it.


----------



## daws101 (Apr 23, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


from the report
The analyses of the video (both the estimation of the instant the roofline began to descend and the calculated velocity and acceleration of a point on the roofline) revealed three distinct stages characterizing the 5.4 seconds of collapse:


Stage 1 (0 to 1.75 seconds): acceleration less than that of gravity (i.e., slower than free fall).
Stage 2 (1.75 to 4.0 seconds): gravitational acceleration (free fall)
Stage 3 (4.0 to 5.4 seconds): decreased acceleration, again less than that of gravity


----------



## eots (Apr 23, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



Stage 2 (1.75 to 4.0 seconds): gravitational acceleration (free fall)


----------



## daws101 (Apr 23, 2015)




----------



## eots (Apr 23, 2015)

daws101 said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


10 floors min of free fall...not significant...lol


----------



## daws101 (Apr 23, 2015)

eots said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


2.5 sec to be accurate not diagnostically viable..


----------



## daws101 (Apr 23, 2015)

eots said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


it's not because it's effect, not cause. you have not evidence linking it to a cd or any other nefarious nonsense.
it doesn't matter.


----------



## eots (Apr 23, 2015)

daws101 said:


>


----------



## eots (Apr 23, 2015)

daws101 said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


blah blah blah ?


----------



## daws101 (Apr 23, 2015)

eots said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


in all those incidences the fires were being fought so as all your shit is, a false comparison.


----------



## daws101 (Apr 23, 2015)

eots said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


rock solid evidence you got jack shit....call it a day...


----------



## KokomoJojo (Apr 23, 2015)

PredFan said:


> Yeah well you are an illiterate moron. Good luck with that.



Dont blame me because you argue like a fucktard.  
Try writing a literate sentence if you dont like the conclusions.


----------



## eots (Apr 23, 2015)

daws101 said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...


lol..this buildings burned fully engaged  until the burned out


----------



## eots (Apr 23, 2015)




----------



## haissem123 (Apr 23, 2015)

daws101 said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


so you are saying that a structure that collapses in a fire that is not uniformly raging in the building would allow this building to collapse perfectly straight down? lol. how can you believe in such random "miracles" of chance?  not to mention all the building never deviated from the straight down the line target as they were intended to do? it's either a perfect demo job or God himself had a hand in such handy perfect demo work.


----------



## daws101 (Apr 23, 2015)

eots said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


and? still a false comparison no matter how you try to spin it...


----------



## haissem123 (Apr 23, 2015)

eots said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


yes eots. the stupid american masses will never believe that in the history of burning sky scrapers none have ever collapsed. lol. isn't sad they can't admit they have been had and our burning bush and his cronies were in on it all along. too bad.


----------



## daws101 (Apr 23, 2015)

haissem123 said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


there are no miracles only the north face fell straight down... btw what happened is well within the law of probabilities  .
*Law of total probability*
In probability theory, the law of total probability is a fundamental rule relating marginal probabilities to conditional probabilities. It expresses the total probability of an outcome which can be realized via several distinct events - hence the name.
belief has jack shit to do with why shit happens.


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 23, 2015)

haissem123 said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



more  stupidity----the fire in building went on for HOURS----not one hour --not just two hours------MANY HOURS -----fire spreads-----why would you assume that it was not raging thruout by the time the building went down------besides----what
difference would it make if someone did do something to help it along in order to 
END the disaster   (I am not suggesting that anyone did---just asking  SO WHAT?----all kinds of things get done to contain fires-----are you disappointed that all of
manhattan did not get destroyed?)-------planes hijacked by your people crashed into the buildings--------that is what happened)


----------



## daws101 (Apr 23, 2015)

haissem123 said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...


bullshit! collapses happen ....none of them caused by the men in black..


----------



## daws101 (Apr 23, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> haissem123 said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...


to be accurate and so eots cannot use the red herring argument (no planes hit etc.) it was wtc 1 that hit wtc7 and is the major cause of it's collapse. the cd angle is pure fantasy.


----------



## PredFan (Apr 23, 2015)

eots said:


> View attachment 40204 View attachment 40205 View attachment 40206



That proves there was fire, unless you think that that was continuous explosions.


----------



## haissem123 (Apr 23, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> haissem123 said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...


----------



## haissem123 (Apr 23, 2015)

daws101 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > haissem123 said:
> ...


if 1 hit seven it would have had to hit it equally on all sides for it to fall straight down. no?


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 23, 2015)

the  "PROBABILITY"   argument amuses me-------in fact the  "PROBABLITY"   of a
given event------such as ---the calculated probability that I would be born 70 years ago------live here and there-----end up here---today ---with a computer-----on this board-----when CALCULATED        p/n   times  p/n    times p/n ...........    approaches 0        so obviously it is not really happening


----------



## daws101 (Apr 23, 2015)

*An emergency responder caught in the building between the 6th and 8th floors says he heard two loud booms. Isn't that evidence that there was an explosion?*
The sound levels reported by all witnesses do not match the sound level of an explosion that would have been required to cause the collapse of the building. If the two loud booms were due to explosions that were responsible for the collapse of WTC 7, the emergency responder-located somewhere between the 6th and 8th floors in WTC 7-would not have been able to survive the near immediate collapse and provide this witness account.


----------



## haissem123 (Apr 23, 2015)

guys the video of the building falling is evidence enough for any with a brain to see  it was a demo job


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 23, 2015)

haissem123 said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



1 did not bang   7  down like a big fist descending from heaven.  ----one dropped hot stuff on  7      and the collapse of 1  created an energy wave that damaged
7 ------then 7 stood there burning for a long time -----the collapsed


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 23, 2015)

haissem123 said:


> guys the video of the building falling is evidence enough for any with a brain to see  it was a demo job



no its not------demo jobs show evidence of implosion


----------



## eots (Apr 23, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> haissem123 said:
> 
> 
> > guys the video of the building falling is evidence enough for any with a brain to see  it was a demo job
> ...


such as..


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 23, 2015)

daws101 said:


> *An emergency responder caught in the building between the 6th and 8th floors says he heard two loud booms. Isn't that evidence that there was an explosion?*
> The sound levels reported by all witnesses do not match the sound level of an explosion that would have been required to cause the collapse of the building. If the two loud booms were due to explosions that were responsible for the collapse of WTC 7, the emergency responder-located somewhere between the 6th and 8th floors in WTC 7-would not have been able to survive the near immediate collapse and provide this witness account.



that  ^^  is my understanding of  demo jobs-----big explosion leading to immediate
implosion  -------not the place to be when it occurs    -----bangs in building burning?------things exploding hear and there from intense heat


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 23, 2015)

eots said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > haissem123 said:
> ...



inward collapse----squish in


----------



## haissem123 (Apr 23, 2015)

that's another thing if a building falls down none of it fall outward? especially since most of the fire would have been internal not toward the outer walls for cement and steel doesn't burn like furniture etc.. the building would have never fallen like that. how come nobody can find even one building in all this time that has ever fallen from fire and earthquakes even like this? because it doesn't happen perfectly like that. how stupid do  you people have to be.


----------



## daws101 (Apr 23, 2015)

haissem123 said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


since  only the north face fall straight down( and to be  accurate) wtc7 did not collapse directly on to wtc7, (as you wish it did) what did happen if that huge chunks of wtc1 were ejected laterally and because of the great height difference between wtc1 and wtc7 smashed into the south side of wtc7 creating a huge gash and knocking the building out of trim preventing a as straight down fall.
in short you're talking out your ass.


----------



## daws101 (Apr 23, 2015)

haissem123 said:


> guys the video of the building falling is evidence enough for any with a brain to see  it was a demo job


that should  read anyone suffering from delusions  would think it was a demo job.


----------



## haissem123 (Apr 23, 2015)

daws101 said:


> haissem123 said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...


why would we get rid of all the steel evidence so rapidly? before it was analyzed especially independently? ask yourselves who would do that and why? don't try to say we wanted to get back and show are u.s. strength crap. please spare us.


----------



## haissem123 (Apr 23, 2015)

the evidence was hidden and destroyed. plane and simple no pun intended. how come no plane was found at pentagon? again plain and simple like all you morons


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 23, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



Daws----tell me the truth------does my description of demolition by
implosion as    "squish in"      give away the fact that I is a girl???


----------



## daws101 (Apr 23, 2015)

eots said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > haissem123 said:
> ...


red herring! asked and answered  iroise don't fall for that older than dirt ploy ..eots does that when his ass is in a crack.


----------



## haissem123 (Apr 23, 2015)

stand down orders for jets not to intercept planes done by the vice president who made a killing with haliburton and so did the rest of them. follow the money morons. it leads right back to the guys who started the oil wars again


----------



## daws101 (Apr 23, 2015)

haissem123 said:


> that's another thing if a building falls down none of it fall outward? especially since most of the fire would have been internal not toward the outer walls for cement and steel doesn't burn like furniture etc.. the building would have never fallen like that. how come nobody can find even one building in all this time that has ever fallen from fire and earthquakes even like this? because it doesn't happen perfectly like that. how stupid do  you people have to be.


false ! that all depends on the design of the building...you're not very good at this are you?


----------



## daws101 (Apr 23, 2015)

haissem123 said:


> the evidence was hidden and destroyed. plane and simple no pun intended. how come no plane was found at pentagon? again plain and simple like all you morons


a plane was found at the pentagon!  speaking of morons ,,


----------



## haissem123 (Apr 23, 2015)

daws101 said:


> haissem123 said:
> 
> 
> > the evidence was hidden and destroyed. plane and simple no pun intended. how come no plane was found at pentagon? again plain and simple like all you morons
> ...


yeah where? nobody saw shit. did they cart a couple of piece of debri in?


----------



## haissem123 (Apr 23, 2015)

yeah and jet fuel melts steel and metaled steel breaks at the same time perfectly allowing structure to collapse vertically. lol


----------



## daws101 (Apr 23, 2015)

haissem123 said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > haissem123 said:
> ...


they did! not some went to build a ship lots if steel sat at fresh kills for more than a decade ..


----------



## daws101 (Apr 23, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


yeah kind of! not to worry eots hates to have his ass handed to him by a woman .
it happens so often you'd think he'd  be used to it by now.


----------



## daws101 (Apr 23, 2015)

haissem123 said:


> stand down orders for jets not to intercept planes done by the vice president who made a killing with haliburton and so did the rest of them. follow the money morons. it leads right back to the guys who started the oil wars again


speculation and totally specious
 it's clear you got noting or  why would you use the lame follow the money ploy.


----------



## haissem123 (Apr 23, 2015)

so what of the insurance? the money made by haliburton and those taking us to war with 911 as pearl harbor excuse. you guys must have been in on it to believe it wasn't a money and oil scam


----------



## daws101 (Apr 23, 2015)

haissem123 said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > haissem123 said:
> ...


false! everybody saw shit do you practice at being ignorant?


----------



## daws101 (Apr 23, 2015)

haissem123 said:


> so what of the insurance? the money made by haliburton and those taking us to war with 911 as pearl harbor excuse. you guys must have been in on it to believe it wasn't a money and oil scam


another red herring.


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 23, 2015)

daws101 said:


> haissem123 said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



Just what about the messed up steel could be so interesting?.    two big planes
crashed into the buildings-------is that fact disputed too?       In the course of my
life------I had a job for awhile that included taking a look at brain
dead people.     Most of them had a bullet hole in their skulls and on X-ray
or C-T scan------a bullet stuck in their brains.    On physical exam they met the Harvard criteria for brain death------thus the conclusion   
Brain dead
Gunshot wound to the brain. 

             I did not bother to even check to see what brand of underwear or socks
             they wore.    Of course----I am no Columbo----or even POIROT

what is so important about the messed up twisted steel?


----------



## haissem123 (Apr 23, 2015)

daws101 said:


> haissem123 said:
> 
> 
> > stand down orders for jets not to intercept planes done by the vice president who made a killing with haliburton and so did the rest of them. follow the money morons. it leads right back to the guys who started the oil wars again
> ...


that's your best answer? you actually agree with those starting wars profiting off them so heavily?  insurance taken out months if not a month before so he didn't even have to pay much in premiums just pure profit off death. you guys are in on it or just plain stupid.


----------



## daws101 (Apr 23, 2015)

haissem123 said:


> yeah and jet fuel melts steel and metaled steel breaks at the same time perfectly allowing structure to collapse vertically. lol


steel being critically weakened by jet fuel


----------



## haissem123 (Apr 23, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > haissem123 said:
> ...


honey you obviously don't know how forensics works do you? they can tell what the passengers had for long nowadays dummy. lol. just about. they don't throw away evidence for years in most cases. this went out in weeks or asap. you can't be seriously college educated can you? if I were a king and wanted to start a war in a land of pussies and dopes how would I get them motivated? same at they did in pearl harbor it's obvious to all but the blind. haliburton made billions and those at the top of that corp where bush cheney rumsfeld, wolfowitz i think was there too. i bet more were just handed boat loads of money like the planes of cash that got lost. lol. you sheeple are silly


----------



## daws101 (Apr 23, 2015)

haissem123 said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > haissem123 said:
> ...


since it's unproven bullshit my answer is spot on..


----------



## haissem123 (Apr 23, 2015)

daws101 said:


> haissem123 said:
> 
> 
> > yeah and jet fuel melts steel and metaled steel breaks at the same time perfectly allowing structure to collapse vertically. lol
> ...


lol. that's funny get fuel burns at 800 or so degrees no matter how long you cook steel at that temp it won't get much hotter. nice propaganda video tho. it's amazing what they can do with cgi and cameras. isn't it
?


----------



## haissem123 (Apr 23, 2015)

daws101 said:


> haissem123 said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...


what they didn't make all that money? that is proven and it ain't bullshit


----------



## daws101 (Apr 23, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > haissem123 said:
> ...


because  crapspiracy theorists  want to believe that tons of a super secret form of thermite was used on 911.
no trace of it has ever been found.
in fact if any had been used there would have been mountains of  spent thermite every where.


----------



## haissem123 (Apr 23, 2015)

your kings and his court took you to raid another kingdoms thrones.


----------



## daws101 (Apr 23, 2015)

haissem123 said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > haissem123 said:
> ...


is that your best excuse for not watching it
btw I'm in the film biz and no cgi or camera tricks were used.
but you go ahead and be a fucking coward and not watch it ,,


----------



## daws101 (Apr 23, 2015)

haissem123 said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > haissem123 said:
> ...


no proof of a causal connection ...


----------



## daws101 (Apr 23, 2015)

haissem123 said:


> your kings and his court took you to raid another kingdoms thrones.


 *Non Sequitur*


----------



## eots (Apr 23, 2015)

daws101 said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


red herring?..you made an assertion..with no details to support the claim


----------



## KokomoJojo (Apr 23, 2015)

daws101 said:


> because  crapspiracy theorists  want to believe that tons of a super secret form of thermite was used on 911.
> no trace of it has ever been found.
> in fact if any had been used there would have been mountains of  spent thermite every where.



and your dumb ass thinks its smarter than an electron microscope


----------



## KokomoJojo (Apr 23, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> no its not------demo jobs show evidence of implosion



Hmm lets see if you got something there:

describe what *evidence of implosion looks *like.


----------



## eots (Apr 23, 2015)

daws101 said:


> haissem123 said:
> 
> 
> > that's another thing if a building falls down none of it fall outward? especially since most of the fire would have been internal not toward the outer walls for cement and steel doesn't burn like furniture etc.. the building would have never fallen like that. how come nobody can find even one building in all this time that has ever fallen from fire and earthquakes even like this? because it doesn't happen perfectly like that. how stupid do  you people have to be.
> ...


wtc 7s design was not called into question by NIST no significant recommendations to building code resulted  from the NIST report


----------



## KokomoJojo (Apr 23, 2015)

daws101 said:


> that should  read anyone suffering from delusions  would think it was a demo job.



your evidence?


----------



## KokomoJojo (Apr 23, 2015)

daws101 said:


> a plane was found at the pentagon!  speaking of morons ,,


no plane was found what are you smokin?  if you think there was lets see your 'plane'


----------



## KokomoJojo (Apr 23, 2015)

eots said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > haissem123 said:
> ...


if it were a design flaw insurance companies would have been all over it.


----------



## KokomoJojo (Apr 23, 2015)

daws101 said:


> haissem123 said:
> 
> 
> > yeah and jet fuel melts steel and metaled steel breaks at the same time perfectly allowing structure to collapse vertically. lol
> ...



all that test shows is that if you get steel hot enough it will collapse and it did NOT MELT any steel.

That and the jet fuel burned off in 10 seconds.

Once again for those posers who are really fucking slow and do not understand when they had their asses handed to them, this is what a column looks like that failed due to overheating.

NOW show us just ONE column from any wtc building that looks like that.





you people are nothing short of shitty comedy show.


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 23, 2015)

KokomoJojo said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > no its not------demo jobs show evidence of implosion
> ...



something has to squish in-------it may not be apparent on a casual
glance while the event is ongoing---but should show up on exam of video and multi-views-----the squish-in is an EARLY part of the cave-in-----it initiates it.---
it is the big time energy event.    -------the big time energy event in the
falling towers did not happen until they fell.     They stood quietly burning
after the BAM AND FLASH of the plane-----so quietly that from my position
-------I was confident that everyone would get out------because very early on I
thought that the big time smoke was started by a piper cub that hit a wall----
nothing was shaken  (that  the first hit----and for the several minutes it took
to get to the second hit---_BIG TIME BANG AND FLASH/      Firm buildings
for more than half hour--------just spitting white smoke------sudden collapse then
BIG TIME ENERGY RELEASE at the base and the sky darkened


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 23, 2015)

KokomoJojo said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > a plane was found at the pentagon!  speaking of morons ,,
> ...



If I recall correctly ----witnesses in the building saw a plane------right?


----------



## KokomoJojo (Apr 23, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> KokomoJojo said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



yeh the witnesses just happened to be employees from the news media!  LOL

Others did not say that and for some strange reason no one WHO WAS THERE heard a plane except of course news media employees.


----------



## KokomoJojo (Apr 23, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> KokomoJojo said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



I didnt hear any physics or engineering in there anywhere, just a lot of parrot talk, want to try again?


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 23, 2015)

KokomoJojo said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > KokomoJojo said:
> ...



It is obvious that you never did physics   101      "squished in"---is a technical
term for implosion


----------



## KokomoJojo (Apr 23, 2015)

not until you cite it.


----------



## eots (Apr 23, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> KokomoJojo said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...


no one said there was not a plane..why do you keep repeating this


----------



## eots (Apr 23, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> KokomoJojo said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


you just shamelessly make shit up


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 23, 2015)

eots said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > KokomoJojo said:
> ...



in fact----there are people who claim that no plane crash caused a breach in
one of the pentagon walls-----the breach was caused by a mysterious missile


----------



## eots (Apr 23, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> KokomoJojo said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


----------



## Wyld Kard (Apr 23, 2015)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Wildcard said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


And believing that spoon-fed garbage that the government has put out in the so-called "Official Story" proves what a gullible moron you are.  

If you wish to remain ignorant on the subject, then that is your choice.


----------



## KokomoJojo (Apr 23, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



well I didnt see any pics of either a missile or a plane.  fwtw


----------



## eots (Apr 23, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


BUILDING 7....focus


----------



## eots (Apr 23, 2015)




----------



## Wyld Kard (Apr 23, 2015)

KokomoJojo said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > a plane was found at the pentagon!  speaking of morons ,,
> ...


 


> no plane was found


 
You are absolutely correct.

If a plane did hit as what was claimed, then what happened to the large identifiable parts?

I asked that one another site, the answer I got was, it just vaporized.


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 23, 2015)

eots said:


> View attachment 40213



right----that looks like  PITUATARY APOPLEXY


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 23, 2015)

Wildcard said:


> KokomoJojo said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



wrong----it was removed----that was the pentagon----everything near and around
the pentagon gets secretive


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 23, 2015)

eots said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > KokomoJojo said:
> ...



I made up   "implosion"     gee-----I MUST BE "GOD"


----------



## Wyld Kard (Apr 23, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Wildcard said:
> 
> 
> > KokomoJojo said:
> ...


 


> wrong----it was removed


 
And you are full of shit, but that's what you get for being so gullible.


----------



## eots (Apr 23, 2015)

the only so called evidence NIST  has is the computer model but they will not release the data they used citing ..national security
http://cryptome.org/wtc-nist-wtc7-no.pdf


----------



## eots (Apr 23, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


still waiting for your link showing squished in as a demolition term..lol


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 23, 2015)

eots said:


> the only so called evidence NIST  has is the computer model but they will not release the data they used citing ..national security
> http://cryptome.org/wtc-nist-wtc7-no.pdf



I like national security


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 23, 2015)

eots said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



I have no link to Physics 101   as I learned it------uhm-----more than 40 years ago---------look up    "implosion"------controlled demolitions are so accomplished.  --
while you are at it------review Sir Isaac Newton's Laws of thermo dynamics---
to help your understanding


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 23, 2015)

two farts in a row from the agent troll^


----------



## Wyld Kard (Apr 23, 2015)




----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 23, 2015)

eots said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > KokomoJojo said:
> ...



Yep,thats what their handlers instruct them to do when they know they are cornered. they are left doing this-


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 23, 2015)

eots said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



agent dawgshit-sayit and all these other paid  trolls always play dodgeball knowing he is cornered with these pics that show a structure with INTENSE heat that burned for hours but the structure itself remained standing.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 23, 2015)

KokomoJojo said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > KokomoJojo said:
> ...




all they are is trolls, they shit on the thread and cant provide any evidence! What they do post has been thoroughly proven incorrect
so very,very true.


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 23, 2015)

9/11 inside job said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



you guys have trouble with calculus too? ---how about high school
plane geometry?  --------I understand----so many like you fall apart
right at the beginning


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 23, 2015)

Dante said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > KokomoJojo said:
> ...


since you have thrown in the towel and have admitted defeat,no problem.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 23, 2015)

KokomoJojo said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah well you are an illiterate moron. Good luck with that.
> ...



yep dont take more than a few minutes to see that he argues like a fucktard exactly like you called it.

He can only sling shit in defeat like the monkey troll he is.lol


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 23, 2015)

eots said:


> View attachment 40204 View attachment 40205 View attachment 40206


Eots dude you are going to overload and fry their brains with far too much logic and common sense they cant comprehend that you will cause them to have a mental breakdown.


----------



## SAYIT (Apr 23, 2015)

9/11 inside job said:


> KokomoJojo said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 inside job said:
> ...



I see you're still spending all your time on your knees, Princess.


----------



## SAYIT (Apr 23, 2015)

eots said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



Woo. Are you still here trying to sell your Joooos-did-it silliness to idiots like 9/11HandJob and KooKoo?


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 23, 2015)

two farts in a row from you agent troll Dawgshit.^


----------



## eots (Apr 23, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


plane geometry?...is that what studied in high school...lol


----------



## eots (Apr 23, 2015)




----------



## KokomoJojo (Apr 23, 2015)

eots said:


> the only so called evidence NIST  has is the computer model but they will not release the data they used citing ..national security
> http://cryptome.org/wtc-nist-wtc7-no.pdf



welcome to socialism and the land of the free.

FFS here you have engineers that the cause of failure by fire information is being with held so they have no idea how to design future buildings so they do not fail the same way because it may jeapardize public safety!

OMFG!

and these fucktard posers buy into that amoeba iq shit, unreal!


----------



## KokomoJojo (Apr 23, 2015)

daws101 said:


>



only a poser is that stoopid to claim that a couple floors of fire would take out a building in america when the whole building is in flames *and remains standing in china*






unfucking bereababo


----------



## KokomoJojo (Apr 23, 2015)

SAYIT said:


> Woo. Are you still here trying to sell your Joooos-did-it silliness to idiots like 9/11HandJob and KooKoo?



Who woke suckit up?  This is about wtc 7 *not who did it.*


----------



## SAYIT (Apr 23, 2015)

KokomoJojo said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > Woo. Are you still here trying to sell your Joooos-did-it silliness to idiots like 9/11HandJob and KooKoo?
> ...


 
No Princess. This is about 1 flaming 9/11 CT loon (Ideots) desperate for attention and his 2 idiot lapdogs (HandJob and YOU). It's pathetic really.


----------



## KokomoJojo (Apr 23, 2015)

SAYIT said:


> No Princess. This is about 1 flaming 9/11 CT loon (Ideots) desperate for attention and his 2 idiot lapdogs (HandJob and YOU). It's pathetic really.



nope, looks like its about a loony oct poser who thought he could wank his little winkee in a food processor and now he hates the world because truthers didnt stop him from being such a fucktard.

Nothing to contribute to the thread as usual I see. carry on.


----------



## eots (Apr 23, 2015)

SAYIT said:


> KokomoJojo said:
> 
> 
> > SAYIT said:
> ...







_OH MY GOODNESS..DID YOU JUST DEBWUNK US ?_


----------



## Hollie (Apr 24, 2015)

KokomoJojo said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > the only so called evidence NIST  has is the computer model but they will not release the data they used citing ..national security
> ...


You're getting hysterical, sweety. But, I have to admit that it is comedy gold watching your hysteria infect the other, more excitable, conspiracy theorists.


----------



## Hollie (Apr 24, 2015)

9/11 inside job said:


> KokomoJojo said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 inside job said:
> ...


The only thing you conspiracy theory loons have proven is that you gullible types are convinced of anything as long as it's presented in a YouTube video.


----------



## Hollie (Apr 24, 2015)

eots said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


Still waiting for you conspiracy theory loons to offer something more than pointless cutting and pasting of cartoons.


----------



## Hollie (Apr 24, 2015)

9/11 inside job said:


> two farts in a row from the agent troll^


The best evidence that can be presented by the conspiracy theory loons.


----------



## eots (Apr 24, 2015)

Hollie said:


> KokomoJojo said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


----------



## Hollie (Apr 24, 2015)

eots said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > KokomoJojo said:
> ...


Oh my. You're also the angry, self-hating pointless spammer. What a shame that idEOTS is reduced to nothing more than a pointless cut and paster.


----------



## daws101 (Apr 24, 2015)

eots said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


nice try, but wrong, I was stating fact, anybody who has played this game with you for any length of time knows that how you operate.


----------



## daws101 (Apr 24, 2015)

KokomoJojo said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > because  crapspiracy theorists  want to believe that tons of a super secret form of thermite was used on 911.
> ...


link?


----------



## daws101 (Apr 24, 2015)

eots said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > haissem123 said:
> ...


another *Non Sequitur*


----------



## daws101 (Apr 24, 2015)

KokomoJojo said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > that should  read anyone suffering from delusions  would think it was a demo job.
> ...


*Non Sequitur*


----------



## KokomoJojo (Apr 24, 2015)

daws101 said:


> is that your best excuse for not watching it
> btw I'm in the film biz and no cgi or camera tricks were used.
> but you go ahead and be a fucking coward and not watch it ,,



Just because you wank on cam doesnt mean you know anything about film or cgi


----------



## KokomoJojo (Apr 24, 2015)

daws101 said:


> KokomoJojo said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



awe cant post evidence, guess you better go back to playing with your cam.


----------



## KokomoJojo (Apr 24, 2015)

daws101 said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



nothing like proving you dont even know how to debate.


----------



## KokomoJojo (Apr 24, 2015)

Hollie said:


> KokomoJojo said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



cool as a cucumber in fall.  

So you agree with NIST that engineers should be deprived of the information how fire caused the collapse of wtc 7, and therefore cannot insure it never happens again.

You agree with that right?


----------



## daws101 (Apr 24, 2015)

KokomoJojo said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > a plane was found at the pentagon!  speaking of morons ,,
> ...


Only one piece of aircraft debris larger than small shards was seen by passers-by outside of the building.



*Should Large Aircraft Pieces Be Evident?*
The absence of of large pieces of aircraft in photographs stikes many observers as incongruous with the crash of a large jetliner such as the 757 that Flight 77 was. Many people have seen photographs of jetliner crashes in which large sections of the planes remain intact. However, a high-speed crash into a hardened target such as a building is not comparable to typical crash incidents. Furthermore, even crashes into terrain, most of them at much slower speeds than the crashes on 9/11/01, often leave very little in the way of recognizable aircraft parts.


















so ends you bullshit.


----------



## KokomoJojo (Apr 24, 2015)

So dawes how is your dumb ass doing with outsmarting an electron microscope?

Making any progress on that?


----------



## KokomoJojo (Apr 24, 2015)

daws101 said:


> KokomoJojo said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



so continues your bullshit

where the hell is the debris?

Besides this is supposed to be about wtc7 

No plane hit wtc7


----------



## daws101 (Apr 24, 2015)

KokomoJojo said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...


ignorant ass hat there was no design flaw or the building would never have gone up.
many building are not designed to collapse inward.
a building's design  and construction are based on the zoning and safety laws in a giving state or county etc.


----------



## daws101 (Apr 24, 2015)

KokomoJojo said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > haissem123 said:
> ...


the previous post is pure bullshit.


----------



## daws101 (Apr 24, 2015)

KokomoJojo said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > KokomoJojo said:
> ...


even if you did you'd have no clue as to what it meant.


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 24, 2015)

KokomoJojo said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > KokomoJojo said:
> ...



what   "never happen again"-------that a building on fire collapse?-----never happen
again???-----that is what does seem to happen to them


----------



## KokomoJojo (Apr 24, 2015)

daws101 said:


> KokomoJojo said:
> 
> 
> > if it were a design flaw insurance companies would have been all over it.
> ...




where did the building go up to the moon and aliens did it?

Thats why you have a problem.  If there was no design flaw then wtc7 could not have collapsed.


----------



## KokomoJojo (Apr 24, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> KokomoJojo said:
> 
> 
> > Hollie said:
> ...



so you think its common normal everyday stuff that steel framed buildings completely collapse in on themselves from fire.


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 24, 2015)

KokomoJojo said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > KokomoJojo said:
> ...



why not?       bad things happen to buildings that are on fire----have had junk fall on
them and been subjected to a huge burst of energy right next door.      You are damned optimistic -----you envision building  IMMUNE from damage not matter
what the trauma


----------



## daws101 (Apr 24, 2015)

eots said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > KokomoJojo said:
> ...


This silly question has been asked 8000 times. It did happen, there were reliable witnesses. It is best that you grow up.


----------



## KokomoJojo (Apr 24, 2015)

daws101 said:


> KokomoJojo said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


doesnt change the fact that rosie cant describe what an implosion looks like.


----------



## KokomoJojo (Apr 24, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> KokomoJojo said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...


english your 4th language?

yeh think of all that energy its bombarded with from the sun....  got anything meaningful to post?


----------



## KokomoJojo (Apr 24, 2015)

daws101 said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



but there is no reliable material evidence to back up your reliable witnesses.


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 24, 2015)

KokomoJojo said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > KokomoJojo said:
> ...



I described the dynamics of implostion beautifully and poetically----
------the force vector is    "SQUISH-IN"


----------



## daws101 (Apr 24, 2015)

KokomoJojo said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > is that your best excuse for not watching it
> ...


 false I know just about every thing about it you on the other hand think that by fucking with the contrast buttons on your tv makes you an expert..
still laughing about that one.


----------



## KokomoJojo (Apr 24, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> KokomoJojo said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



squish in is not a force vector OMG this is over the op screwball shit.  Posing is not your strong suit.


----------



## daws101 (Apr 24, 2015)

KokomoJojo said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > KokomoJojo said:
> ...


thanks for proudly proclaiming you  have no fucking idea what a non sequitur is..


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 24, 2015)

daws101 said:


> KokomoJojo said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



I resent the use of technical lingo------(even the contrast button on the TV
                      baffles me   <sob>)    HOWEVER   I do know that implosion,
                      technically is     SQUISH IN.........


----------



## KokomoJojo (Apr 24, 2015)

daws101 said:


> KokomoJojo said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



Sorry eots, cant resist showing everyone what a bunch of god damned fools these posers are:

*OOPSIE!*

*



some seriously fucked up cgi eh.... LMAO  *

*Keep digging! *


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 24, 2015)

KokomoJojo said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > KokomoJojo said:
> ...



squish is not the vector -----IN  is the vector.    the direction of the force that caused
things to SQUISH.   The squish action breaks stuff up so it falls down------so now
you understand.       Want to do basic tools?        lever,  screw,  pulley??????


----------



## daws101 (Apr 24, 2015)

KokomoJojo said:


> So dawes how is your dumb ass doing with outsmarting an electron microscope?
> 
> Making any progress on that?


you've shown no link! and that is aluminum rust, it has the same visual and chemical signature as thermite because thermite is made for aluminum.
as I said early TO demo the any building with it you would need tons of it  and since only a minuscule amount if "dust" was found it's not significant.


----------



## Hollie (Apr 24, 2015)

KokomoJojo said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > KokomoJojo said:
> ...


Pretty frantic, actually. You loons buy into these wacky conspiracy theories because they appeal to your fears and paranoia.


----------



## KokomoJojo (Apr 24, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> KokomoJojo said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...




oh the 'IN' vector

before you try tools find a brain.


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 24, 2015)

Hollie said:


> KokomoJojo said:
> 
> 
> > Hollie said:
> ...



no----because they are  ROMANTIC  and  POETIC------a big giant
plan by a superforce


----------



## KokomoJojo (Apr 24, 2015)

Hollie said:


> KokomoJojo said:
> 
> 
> > Hollie said:
> ...


*
well then that settles it, you want unsafe buildings:*

You agree with NIST that engineers should be deprived of the information how fire caused the collapse of wtc 7, and therefore cannot insure it never happens again.


----------



## KokomoJojo (Apr 24, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > KokomoJojo said:
> ...



this is where your aliens with mega energy come down from mars and energize the wtc with massive squish vectators?


----------



## daws101 (Apr 24, 2015)

KokomoJojo said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > KokomoJojo said:
> ...


 that's true no plane did hit wtc7 but asshat, wtc1 did. 
so that statement
"No plane hit wtc7"
is a red herring  and irrelevant .
way to back peddle


----------



## Hollie (Apr 24, 2015)

KokomoJojo said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > KokomoJojo said:
> ...


That does settle it. Your paranoia has become a pathology.

Are you aware that the black helicopters are circling overhead?


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 24, 2015)

KokomoJojo said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > KokomoJojo said:
> ...



I don't do real tools-----I do theory.     I am one of five offspring-----
four boys and me.     Whenever I wanted to USE a tool as a kid---
my dad said   "not for you"     It's not my fault-----I can work out any diagram
of electrical circuits ------but cannot put two wires together.     "IN"  is the direction
of the force-----inward means toward the center of the building----squish in---break
up and  PLOP DOWN   (by virtue of gravity------like the apple on newton's head)

In a diagram ------a jagged sawtooth line------is    R    which is 'resistance'


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 24, 2015)

Hollie said:


> KokomoJojo said:
> 
> 
> > Hollie said:
> ...



you see them too???


----------



## daws101 (Apr 24, 2015)

KokomoJojo said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > KokomoJojo said:
> ...


lol! what a truly fucking stupid statement building collapse all the time for reasons have jack shit to do with design flaws..
it's you who has a problem with reality among lot of other things


----------



## KokomoJojo (Apr 24, 2015)

daws101 said:


> KokomoJojo said:
> 
> 
> > So dawes how is your dumb ass doing with outsmarting an electron microscope?
> ...



whats the matter not smart enough to read chart for yourself?

Energy-dispersive X-ray spectroscopy - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia 

Making any progress on that?


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 24, 2015)

KokomoJojo said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Hollie said:
> ...



there was no squish------the buildings did not go down by virtue of IMPLOSION


----------



## KokomoJojo (Apr 24, 2015)

daws101 said:


> KokomoJojo said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...




So you cant tell us about any steel framed buildings that completely collapsed, just smoking more of your same dog shit reefers eh?


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 24, 2015)

three farts in a row from the paid trolls above you Koko.^^

this thread has run its course with these two paid shills above trolling it here so there goes the chance for any mature discussion on it like we WERE having while it was in the CDZ section.


----------



## KokomoJojo (Apr 24, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> KokomoJojo said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



Ah so because of all that massive energy the squash vectors interfered with the squish vectors and fucked it all up.


----------



## daws101 (Apr 24, 2015)

KokomoJojo said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > KokomoJojo said:
> ...


yes I am but it's obvious you're not that's not even thermite it's gypsum....


----------



## KokomoJojo (Apr 24, 2015)

9/11 inside job said:


> three farts in a row from the paid trolls above you Koko.^^
> 
> this thread has run its course with these two paid shills above trolling it here so there goes the chance for any mature discussion on it like we WERE having while it was in the CDZ.



yeh but I am having a laughing fest at how fucking stoopid these posers are.

Seriously I can t pay for this kind of comedy as I get from posers.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 24, 2015)

Hey Eots,notice how that troll Carla went and whined to the mods about this thread being in the CDZ section?

she was confronted with overwhelming evidence and facts she could not refute and did not want to see the truth so like the coward she was,she went and whined to the mods about that thread being there.

that thread as you know, had been there for OVER A WEEK before she came on and complained about it being in that section so its soooo obvious she went and whined to the mods like the coward troll she is.


ever notice thats what all these trolls like her do,is whine to the mods all the time?


----------



## KokomoJojo (Apr 24, 2015)

daws101 said:


> KokomoJojo said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...




See I even give them study materials and they still smoke dog shit reefer


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 24, 2015)

KokomoJojo said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > three farts in a row from the paid trolls above you Koko.^^
> ...


Oh i know.it is so funny watching them either lie,change the subject or run off when they know they are licked and cornered.

their just doing what their handlers instruct them to do though.lol


----------



## daws101 (Apr 24, 2015)

KokomoJojo said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > KokomoJojo said:
> ...


of course it does you would know the difference.
why are you dodging ?


----------



## KokomoJojo (Apr 24, 2015)

9/11 inside job said:


> Hey Eots,notice how that troll Carla went and whined to the mods about this thread in the CDZ section?
> 
> she was confronted with overwhelming evidence and facts she could not refute and did not want to see the truth so like the coward she was,she went and whined to the mods about that thread being there.
> 
> ever notice thats what all these trolls like her do,is whine to the mods all the time?




thats because they arent only trolls they are pantomime posers and dont understand ANYTHING about the topic they pretend to discuss.

and not one of them has posted substantial evidence to back their whacky theories.

You are totally correct, all they can do is talk juvenile.

dawes last post doesnt even make sense LOL
.


----------



## daws101 (Apr 24, 2015)

KokomoJojo said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


yes there is. it's funny you should say that as nothing you've posted   has neither.


----------



## daws101 (Apr 24, 2015)

KokomoJojo said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > KokomoJojo said:
> ...


yes, but there is no point . they would be false comparisons  as the conditions of their collapse's would have to exactly match those of wtc7.
they don't .


----------



## KokomoJojo (Apr 24, 2015)

9/11 inside job said:


> KokomoJojo said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 inside job said:
> ...



yeh if you really want to see them come out in hordes get into an engineering discussion.  there is always some poser who claims to be an expert only to prove they dont know shit as you are saying.

notice dawes is the video expert now, and that explosion that shows up above the wing on one fake and below on the other fake proves to even the most uninitiated how tarded these posers are.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 24, 2015)

KokomoJojo said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Eots,notice how that troll Carla went and whined to the mods about this thread in the CDZ section?
> ...


thats because thats what their handlers instruct them TO DO,talk juvenile. their just following the orders of their masters instructions.

and you are being way too nice here talking about that one paid troll dawes and his sock puppet he uses SAYIT as well,you mean DAWGSHIT.stop being so kind to him.. He isn't to you,so why should you be to him?


----------



## daws101 (Apr 24, 2015)

KokomoJojo said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Eots,notice how that troll Carla went and whined to the mods about this thread in the CDZ section?
> ...


it's daws and it's not my problem you have trouble with big words.


----------



## KokomoJojo (Apr 24, 2015)

daws101 said:


> KokomoJojo said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



really? 

tell us why they would have to be exactly the same  lol


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 24, 2015)

KokomoJojo said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > KokomoJojo said:
> ...



Like I just got done saying to you,you are being way too kind to that paid shill You mean DAWGSHIT and remember, when he posts under his sock puppet SAYIT,let DAWGSHIT know you know its him posting.


----------



## KokomoJojo (Apr 24, 2015)

9/11 inside job said:


> KokomoJojo said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 inside job said:
> ...



maybe I just wrote them off as dumbasses try to post in the big boy zone


----------



## daws101 (Apr 24, 2015)

hope you girls are having a good chat.


KokomoJojo said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > KokomoJojo said:
> ...


if you were as "smart"  was you wish you were the answer would be obvious


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 24, 2015)

KokomoJojo said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > KokomoJojo said:
> ...



was wondering,was that addressed to me or Dawgshit? I dont follow what that shill dawgshit says so I have no idea on the discussion you are having with him naturally so I assume it was for him?


----------



## KokomoJojo (Apr 24, 2015)

9/11 inside job said:


> KokomoJojo said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 inside job said:
> ...



Hey he is doing such a wonderful job of advertising how brilliant dabwunkers are!  LOL


----------



## daws101 (Apr 24, 2015)

KokomoJojo said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > KokomoJojo said:
> ...


big boy zone? lol! ignorant ass always over play their importance...
I do this for the sheer fun of watching you paranoids squirm.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 24, 2015)

KokomoJojo said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > Woo. Are you still here trying to sell your Joooos-did-it silliness to idiots like 9/11HandJob and KooKoo?
> ...



typical of Dawgshit troll as always,change the subject and evade facts.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 24, 2015)

KokomoJojo said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



the agent paid shills such as dawgshit/say it prove that constantly here everyday.

they would be laughed out of a debating hall in SECONDS running out crying if they debated  there as they do here.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 24, 2015)

KokomoJojo said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > KokomoJojo said:
> ...




well this is WT7 the discussion is but these agent trolls are so gullible its safe to take it the bank they believe that pro wrestling is real as well.

they wont get off the crack they been smoking cause i dont think they know what the words HOLLYWOOD and SPECIAL EFFECTS mean.

they should have a discussion with steven speilberg sometime,he would give them a first class education on the fake planes and the twin towers.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 24, 2015)

KokomoJojo said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Hollie said:
> ...




thats pretty much the strawman argument that agents rosie,dawgshit,hollie and others resort to in defeat all the time everyday.

great post.


----------



## KokomoJojo (Apr 24, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> KokomoJojo said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...




wow thats pretty good.  Here is my toy, you want to show me you know your shit?  Tell me what would happen if you removed r4 from the circuit.












this oughta be good for a laugh, hell I will give you 2 points if you can tell me what it is and 2 points if you can identify any of the circuits in it. LMAO


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 24, 2015)

KokomoJojo said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > KokomoJojo said:
> ...



I cannot even SEE the damned thing


----------



## KokomoJojo (Apr 24, 2015)

9/11 inside job said:


> KokomoJojo said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...




its always hilarious when posers get going not only do they not understand the terminology neither are they able to understand the concepts.


----------



## KokomoJojo (Apr 24, 2015)

9/11 inside job said:


> KokomoJojo said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



dawgshit of course because we all know he is tooting again


----------



## KokomoJojo (Apr 24, 2015)

Speaking of dawgshit how you doing on those fake videos?

yeh if you really want to see them come out in hordes get into an engineering discussion.  there is always some poser who claims to be an expert only to prove they dont know shit as you are saying.

notice dawes is the video expert now, and that explosion that shows up above the wing on one fake and below on the other fake proves to even the most uninitiated how tarded these posers are.


Sorry eots, cant resist showing everyone what a bunch of god damned fools these posers are:

*OOPSIE!*

*



some seriously fucked up cgi eh.... LMAO  *

*Keep digging! *


----------



## haissem123 (Apr 24, 2015)

KokomoJojo said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > KokomoJojo said:
> ...


hey I know this shit a little bit back when. that looks like an atmospheric pressure switch used on bombs to set them off at certain heights or a high tech toaster oven.  lol


----------



## daws101 (Apr 24, 2015)

9/11 inside job said:


> KokomoJojo said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...





9/11 inside job said:


> KokomoJojo said:
> 
> 
> > SAYIT said:
> ...


reality check hand job sayit and I are not the same person  better check your meds.


----------



## daws101 (Apr 24, 2015)

KokomoJojo said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > KokomoJojo said:
> ...


wo you posted a schematic and it has fuck all to do with this thread . my guess is you can't even read it.


----------



## daws101 (Apr 24, 2015)

KokomoJojo said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > KokomoJojo said:
> ...


yes that is funny and you're a master at it..


----------



## daws101 (Apr 24, 2015)

KokomoJojo said:


> Speaking of dawgshit how you doing on those fake videos?
> 
> yeh if you really want to see them come out in hordes get into an engineering discussion.  there is always some poser who claims to be an expert only to prove they dont know shit as you are saying.
> 
> ...


repeating yourself is a sign of mental illness.


----------



## daws101 (Apr 24, 2015)

haissem123 said:


> KokomoJojo said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


sure you do .....


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 24, 2015)

someone farted in here.^


----------



## eots (Apr 24, 2015)




----------



## daws101 (Apr 24, 2015)

eots said:


>


 the same ass hat that brought us can you say not credible ...I knew you could!


----------



## Hollie (Apr 24, 2015)

KokomoJojo said:


> Speaking of dawgshit how you doing on those fake videos?
> 
> yeh if you really want to see them come out in hordes get into an engineering discussion.  there is always some poser who claims to be an expert only to prove they dont know shit as you are saying.
> 
> ...


Pretty weak stuff for you rabid conspiracy theorists.


----------



## eots (Apr 24, 2015)

*Images of the World Trade Center Site Show Thermal Hot Spots on September 16 and 23, 2001.*



USGS Spectroscopy Lab - World Trade Center USGS environmental assessment


----------



## Hollie (Apr 24, 2015)

KokomoJojo said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > KokomoJojo said:
> ...


What's hilarious is when you loons launch yourselves into these saliva-drooling tirades. 

The black helicopters are still circling.


----------



## daws101 (Apr 24, 2015)

eots said:


> *Images of the World Trade Center Site Show Thermal Hot Spots on September 16 and 23, 2001.*View attachment 40301
> 
> USGS Spectroscopy Lab - World Trade Center USGS environmental assessment


your point? you'd expect hot spots for a week or so after an event like that.  another red herring.


----------



## Hollie (Apr 24, 2015)

eots said:


> *Images of the World Trade Center Site Show Thermal Hot Spots on September 16 and 23, 2001.*View attachment 40301
> 
> USGS Spectroscopy Lab - World Trade Center USGS environmental assessment


Wow. Thermal hot spots. That indicates .... nothing significant at all. Pretty weak material to support your conspiracy theory.


----------



## daws101 (Apr 24, 2015)

Hollie said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > *Images of the World Trade Center Site Show Thermal Hot Spots on September 16 and 23, 2001.*View attachment 40301
> ...


 when you're grasping at straws ......


----------



## eots (Apr 24, 2015)

“…the best hypothesis [fire] has only a low probability of occurrence. Further research, investigation, and analyses are needed to resolve this issue.”
http://www.911proof.com/NIST.pdf


----------



## KokomoJojo (Apr 24, 2015)

Hollie said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > *Images of the World Trade Center Site Show Thermal Hot Spots on September 16 and 23, 2001.*View attachment 40301
> ...




why would you say something so tarded, explain why its not significant.


----------



## Hollie (Apr 24, 2015)

eots said:


> “…the best hypothesis [fire] has only a low probability of occurrence. Further research, investigation, and analyses are needed to resolve this issue.”
> http://www.911proof.com/NIST.pdf


You may wish to email your fellow twoofers for some entertaining conspiracy theories.


----------



## daws101 (Apr 24, 2015)

eots said:


> “…the best hypothesis [fire] has only a low probability of occurrence. Further research, investigation, and analyses are needed to resolve this issue.”
> http://www.911proof.com/NIST.pdf


 guess eots does not understand what in context means

*context*
_noun_ con·text \ˈkän-ˌtekst\
: the words that are used with a certain word or phrase and that help to explain its meaning

: the situation in which something happens : the group of conditions that exist where and when something happens
*Fallacy of quoting out of context*
From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Jump to: navigation, search
The practice of *quoting out of context* (sometimes referred to as "*contextomy*" and *quote mining*), is an informal fallacy and a type of false attribution in which a passage is removed from its surrounding matter in such a way as to distort its intended meaning.[1] Contextomies are stereotypically intentional, but may also occur accidentally if someone misinterprets the meaning and omits something essential to clarifying it, thinking it non-essential.

Arguments based on this fallacy typically take two forms:


As a straw man argument, which is frequently found in politics, it involves quoting an opponent out of context in order to misrepresent their position (typically to make it seem more simplistic or extreme) in order to make it easier to refute.
As an appeal to authority, it involves quoting an authority on the subject out of context, in order to misrepresent that authority as supporting some position.[2]
In either case, while quoting a person out of context can be done intentionally to advance an agenda or win an argument, it is also possible to remove essential context without the aim to mislead, through not perceiving a change in meaning or implication that may result from quoting what is perceived as the essential crux of a statement.


----------



## daws101 (Apr 24, 2015)

KokomoJojo said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


why would you need to ask such a tarded question?
when the answer is soo obvious..


----------



## Hollie (Apr 24, 2015)

KokomoJojo said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


You conspiracy theory loons are an entertaining lot. Is there something sinister you wish to propose about burning jet fuel and a building collapse?

You loons see conspiracies because they appeal to your fears and profound ignorance.


----------



## eots (Apr 24, 2015)

Hollie said:


> KokomoJojo said:
> 
> 
> > Hollie said:
> ...


There was no burning jet fuel at wtc 7


----------



## eots (Apr 24, 2015)

daws101 said:


> KokomoJojo said:
> 
> 
> > Hollie said:
> ...


You trolls do make it very clear you are not capable of defending NIST conclusions on it merit


----------



## Hollie (Apr 24, 2015)

eots said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > KokomoJojo said:
> ...


It must have been the Jooooooos setting fires or gasmain leaks? But yeah, conspiracies are more entertaining.


----------



## Hollie (Apr 24, 2015)

eots said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > KokomoJojo said:
> ...


You conspiracy theory loons are floating a number of failed conspiracy theories. Why not get Geraldo Rivera to help you out?


----------



## daws101 (Apr 24, 2015)

eots said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > KokomoJojo said:
> ...


 your point? there was no water either however there were thousands of tons of combustible materials...


----------



## daws101 (Apr 24, 2015)

eots said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > KokomoJojo said:
> ...


there is no need, it stands on it's own.
what we are more than capable of is point out with a high degree of accuracy your mischaracterizing and ignorance about 911.


----------



## eots (Apr 24, 2015)

daws101 said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > “…the best hypothesis [fire] has only a low probability of occurrence. Further research, investigation, and analyses are needed to resolve this issue.”
> ...





Hollie said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Hollie said:
> ...


there is no theory the NIST report is a cover up


----------



## daws101 (Apr 24, 2015)

eots said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


false the nist report being a cover up is a classic conspiracy theory...denying that fact just proves it is.


----------



## eots (Apr 24, 2015)

daws101 said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Hollie said:
> ...


regular office materials no different than all other hi-rise fires..relatively small fires when compared to fully engage hi-rise fires that have never resulted in collapse


----------



## eots (Apr 24, 2015)

daws101 said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...


Dr. Quintiere said he originally “had high hopes” that NIST would do a good job with the investigation.“They’re the central government lab for fire. There are good people there and they can do a good job.But what I also thought they would do is to enlist the service of the ATF [Bureau of Alcohol, Tobacco, Firearms and Explosives], which has an investigation force and a laboratory of their own for fire.And I thought they would put people out on the street and get gumshoe-type information.What prevented all of this?I think it’s the legal structure that cloaks the Commerce Department and therefore NIST.And so, instead of lawyers as if they were acting on a civil case trying to get depositions and information subpoenaed, those lawyers did the opposite and blocked everything.”
Article Former Chief of NIST s Fire Science Division Calls for Independent Review of World Trade Center Investigation OpEdNews


----------



## Hollie (Apr 24, 2015)

eots said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


As usual, your silly conspiracies are only contrived to further new conspiracies. 

Maybe it was the space aliens?


----------



## daws101 (Apr 24, 2015)

eots said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


 that would be true if wtc7 had been comparable to those fire ..
it's not.
those building were not heavily damage by debris.
they did not have  broken supports.
they all had working fire suppression equipment and fire fighters on scene.
it's a false comparison.


----------



## eots (Apr 24, 2015)

*"The White House Has Played Cover-Up"–Former 9/11 Commission Member Max Cleland Blasts Bush*
* The White House Has Played Cover-Up Former 9 11 Commission Member Max Cleland Blasts Bush Democracy Now *


----------



## daws101 (Apr 24, 2015)

eots said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


 thanks for proving my point.


----------



## eots (Apr 24, 2015)

daws101 said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...


why do you intentional deceive when know as well as I do that NIST  found debris was not a factor in the collapse and the collapse was due to fire and regardless of damage the building would still of collapsed due to fire alone causing the loss of column 79..who is it you are trying to decive ?


----------



## daws101 (Apr 24, 2015)

eots said:


> *"The White House Has Played Cover-Up"–Former 9/11 Commission Member Max Cleland Blasts Bush*
> * The White House Has Played Cover-Up Former 9 11 Commission Member Max Cleland Blasts Bush Democracy Now *


 oh no! not the large font ploy...


----------



## eots (Apr 24, 2015)

*The 9/11 Commission Rejects own Report as Based on Government Lies*

The 9/11 Commission now tells us that the official version of 9/11 was based on false testimony and documents and is almost entirely untrue. The details of this massive cover-up are carefully outlined in a book by John Farmer, who was the Senior Counsel for the 9/11 Commission.

Farmer, Dean of Rutger Universities' School of Law and former Attorney General of New Jersey, was responsible for drafting the original flawed 9/11 report.
The 9 11 Commission Rejects own Report as Based on Government Lies - Salem-News.Com


----------



## daws101 (Apr 24, 2015)

eots said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


 guess you don't understand the difference between damage and debris.
the damage done by it was a major factor in the collapse.
unless the same condition existed in the fires you are attempting to compare to wtc7, any comparison you make is false.


----------



## Hollie (Apr 24, 2015)

eots said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


The Illuminate' has not authorized me to divulge that information to you.

If you post your MasterCard number, I can make such data available, for a small fee. Plus, if you act within the next ten minutes, I'll include a free issue of the magazine entitked _Conspiracies for the Intellectually Feeble. _Just pay separate processing and handling.


----------



## eots (Apr 24, 2015)

daws101 said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > *"The White House Has Played Cover-Up"–Former 9/11 Commission Member Max Cleland Blasts Bush*
> ...


seriously who is it you are trying to deceive  when you talk about burning jet fuel and building damage as explanations for the collapse when you know this is not what NIST  concluded ?


----------



## daws101 (Apr 24, 2015)

eots said:


> *The 9/11 Commission Rejects own Report as Based on Government Lies*
> 
> The 9/11 Commission now tells us that the official version of 9/11 was based on false testimony and documents and is almost entirely untrue. The details of this massive cover-up are carefully outlined in a book by John Farmer, who was the Senior Counsel for the 9/11 Commission.
> 
> ...


lol!


----------



## eots (Apr 24, 2015)

daws101 said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...


the only factor NIST attributes to damage is initiating the fires and you know this as well as Ido


----------



## Hollie (Apr 24, 2015)

eots said:


> *The 9/11 Commission Rejects own Report as Based on Government Lies*
> 
> The 9/11 Commission now tells us that the official version of 9/11 was based on false testimony and documents and is almost entirely untrue. The details of this massive cover-up are carefully outlined in a book by John Farmer, who was the Senior Counsel for the 9/11 Commission.
> 
> ...


"How long have we watered the Tree of Deceit with the blood of patriots?"

Looks like the typical, supermarket tabloid news service you troll for your conspiracy theories.


----------



## daws101 (Apr 24, 2015)

eots said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


*What caused the collapses of WTC 1 and WTC 2?*

Based on its comprehensive investigation, NIST concluded that the WTC towers collapsed because: (1) the impact of the planes severed and damaged support columns, dislodged fireproofing insulation coating the steel floor trusses and steel columns, and widely dispersed jet fuel over multiple floors; and (2) the subsequent unusually large number of jet-fuel ignited multi-floor fires (which reached temperatures as high as 1,000 degrees Celsius, or 1,800 degrees Fahrenheit) significantly weakened the floors and columns with dislodged fireproofing to the point where floors sagged and pulled inward on the perimeter columns. This led to the inward bowing of the perimeter columns and failure of the south face of WTC 1 and the east face of WTC 2, initiating the collapse of each of the towers. Both photographic and video evidence—as well as accounts from the New York City Police Department aviation unit during a half-hour period prior to collapse—support this sequence for each tower.


----------



## eots (Apr 24, 2015)

Hollie said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > *The 9/11 Commission Rejects own Report as Based on Government Lies*
> ...


Major news story published in ever major newspaper..its not in dispute by anyone..so you again just talking drivel


----------



## eots (Apr 24, 2015)

daws101 said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...


----------



## daws101 (Apr 24, 2015)

eots said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


 if no planes hit wtc7 there would be no jet fuel there is no indication that jet fuel from either impact  made any contact with wtc7.
it didn't even start to burn till wtc I collapsed.
no jet fuel burns that long
you're talking out your ass
guess you forget what towers you are talking about


----------



## daws101 (Apr 24, 2015)

eots said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


thanks just proves nist correct.


----------



## Hollie (Apr 24, 2015)

eots said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


It actually is in dispute. What is not in dispute is the source of your cut and paste: a rabid conspiracy theory website.


----------



## SAYIT (Apr 24, 2015)

daws101 said:


> reality check hand job. sayit and I are not the same person.  better check your meds.



What's left of our 9/11 CT cabal is sounding desperate. I suspect the realization that their beloved religion is dying (it's actually been dead for years) is beginning to seep in and the thought of life without it is frightening them. Poor HandJob - never a bastion of rationality - is likely to lose it altogether.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 24, 2015)

eots said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



yep dawgshit and the other shills can only sling shit in defeat like the monkey trolls they are knowing that truth.lol


----------



## eots (Apr 24, 2015)

daws101 said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...


Got a link to any of this insane rambling ?...you need to take some time off,you are starting to unravel


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 24, 2015)

So Eots,DID you notice how that troll carla went and whined to the mods about your thread being in the CDZ section because she was frustrated she could not refute the facts and wanted it out of there because of that?

as i said,Im sure you have noticed around here,trolls like her whine to the mods all the time over stuff like that since they hate the truth being told.lol

it was sooooo obvious she went and whined to the mods and through a tantrem fit about it the fact it had been there for over a week before SHE came on and whined about it. soon as she whined about it,it gets moved.she so obviously whined to the mods like the coward she is.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 24, 2015)

eots said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



dawgshit,hollie  and the other shills here always get frustrated when they run out of lies to make up.


----------



## eots (Apr 24, 2015)

9/11 inside job said:


> So Eots,DID you notice how that troll carla went and whined to the mods about your thread being in the CDZ section because she was frustrated she could not refute the facts and wanted it out of there because of that?
> 
> as i said,Im sure you have noticed around here,trolls like her whine to the mods all the time over stuff like that since they hate the truth being told.lol
> 
> it was sooooo obvious she went and whined to the mods and through a tantrme about it the fact it had been there for over a week before SHE came on and whined about it. soon as she whined about it,it gets moved.she so obviously whined to the mods like the coward she is.


outrageous really.. they clearly can not debate the subject as NIST is too absurd to defend ,so they want out of clean debate so they can be shit flinging monkeys.. to think some of them get paid for this idiocy


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 24, 2015)

eots said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > So Eots,DID you notice how that troll carla went and whined to the mods about your thread being in the CDZ section because she was frustrated she could not refute the facts and wanted it out of there because of that?
> ...



yeah the trolls that are just in denial that are just brainwashed sheep afraid of the facts like carla,go and whine to the mods throwing temper tantrems about it like she did on it being in that section  so they can have their wish that it goes to the conspiracy section where the paid shills troll here everyday such as dawgshit,hollie,rosie and others to try and derail the thread.


----------



## SAYIT (Apr 24, 2015)

eots said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > if no planes hit wtc7 there would be no jet fuel there is no indication that jet fuel from either impact  made any contact with wtc7. it didn't even start to burn till wtc I collapsed. no jet fuel burns that long     you're talking out your ass      guess you forget what towers you are talking about
> ...



How about a YouTube dedicated to Ideots?


----------



## eots (Apr 24, 2015)

SAYIT said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...


Your my Wile E. Coyote....beep beep


----------



## SAYIT (Apr 24, 2015)

eots said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



Really? I just GOOGLED the headline and the only "news" outlet with the story is something called "Salem-News.com." Do you have any more BS you'd like to post?


----------



## eots (Apr 24, 2015)

*From the senior counsel to the 9/11 Commission, a mesmerizing real-time portrayal of September 11th, 2001, why we weren’t told the truth, and why our nation is still at risk*

As one of the primary authors of the 9/11 Commission Report, John Farmer is proud of his and his colleagues’ work. Yet he came away from the experience convinced that there was a further story of the September 11th attacks to be told, one he was uniquely qualified to write.
The Ground Truth The Untold Story of America Under Attack on 9 11 John Farmer Amazon.com Books


----------



## eots (Apr 24, 2015)

*The Lies They Told*
*When Sept. 11, 2001, dawned, the Northeast Air Defense Sector in Rome, N.Y., went on full alert — to prepare for a training exercise that envisioned a sneak attack by Russian planes flying over the North Pole to bomb the United States, a prospect that Defense Secretary Robert McNamara had dismissed as outdated in 1966. Later that morning, after American Airlines Flight 11 and United Airlines Flight 175 had hit the World Trade Center and American Airlines Flight 77 the Pentagon, three F-16 fighter jets were scrambled from Langley Air Force Base to form a combat air patrol *
*http://www.nytimes.com/2009/11/15/books/review/Heilbrunn-t.html?_r=0*


----------



## daws101 (Apr 24, 2015)

eots said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


You could just admit that you are talking out your ass.


----------



## daws101 (Apr 24, 2015)

eots said:


> *The Lies They Told*
> *When Sept. 11, 2001, dawned, the Northeast Air Defense Sector in Rome, N.Y., went on full alert — to prepare for a training exercise that envisioned a sneak attack by Russian planes flying over the North Pole to bomb the United States, a prospect that Defense Secretary Robert McNamara had dismissed as outdated in 1966. Later that morning, after American Airlines Flight 11 and United Airlines Flight 175 had hit the World Trade Center and American Airlines Flight 77 the Pentagon, three F-16 fighter jets were scrambled from Langley Air Force Base to form a combat air patrol *
> *http://www.nytimes.com/2009/11/15/books/review/Heilbrunn-t.html?_r=0*


Why is it listed under political fiction?


----------



## eots (Apr 24, 2015)

If you are a student of 9/11 history, you will want this book. John Farmer, the senior counsel to the 9/11 Commission calls into question the honesty of many of the participants engaged in the events surrounding 9/11: NSA advisor Sandy Berger shredding documents; CIA destroying interrogation tapes; General Eberhart, Colonel Marr, General Winfield, and General Arnold all lying about NORAD's timeline; Condi Rice lying about who gave the authority to shoot down a civilian plane; FAA lying about when they gave notice to NORAD and destroying tapes; Richard Clarke lying about the importance of his White House video conference; the "not credible" conclusions of the Department of Transportation Inspector General's report which reviewed the FAA's false accounts and the "frighteningly incompetent" Department of Defense Inspector General's Report on the false statements by the military. It seems almost every person involved in the story of 9/11 lied about the events of that day


http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005K5JDM6/?tag=ff0d01-20


----------



## daws101 (Apr 24, 2015)

eots said:


> If you are a student of 9/11 history, you will want this book. John Farmer, the senior counsel to the 9/11 Commission calls into question the honesty of many of the participants engaged in the events surrounding 9/11: NSA advisor Sandy Berger shredding documents; CIA destroying interrogation tapes; General Eberhart, Colonel Marr, General Winfield, and General Arnold all lying about NORAD's timeline; Condi Rice lying about who gave the authority to shoot down a civilian plane; FAA lying about when they gave notice to NORAD and destroying tapes; Richard Clarke lying about the importance of his White House video conference; the "not credible" conclusions of the Department of Transportation Inspector General's report which reviewed the FAA's false accounts and the "frighteningly incompetent" Department of Defense Inspector General's Report on the false statements by the military. It seems almost every person involved in the story of 9/11 lied about the events of that day
> 
> 
> The Ground Truth The Untold Story of America Under Attack on 9 11 John Farmer Amazon.com Books


Still fiction.


----------



## SAYIT (Apr 24, 2015)

eots said:


> *From the senior counsel to the 9/11 Commission, a mesmerizing real-time portrayal of September 11th, 2001, why we weren’t told the truth, and why our nation is still at risk*
> 
> As one of the primary authors of the 9/11 Commission Report, John Farmer is proud of his and his colleagues’ work. Yet he came away from the experience convinced that there was a further story of the September 11th attacks to be told, one he was uniquely qualified to write.
> The Ground Truth The Untold Story of America Under Attack on 9 11 John Farmer Amazon.com Books



Uh-huh. That's the book the Salem-News.com article was about. Could you link other sources of what you claimed was a "a major news story in every major newspaper" or were you just lying again? Perhaps you can drag HandJob in on this and he can do some fart jokes.


----------



## Hollie (Apr 24, 2015)

eots said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...





9/11 inside job said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...


there are no made up lies. There are only refutations to your silly conspiracy theories.


----------



## Hollie (Apr 24, 2015)

eots said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > So Eots,DID you notice how that troll carla went and whined to the mods about your thread being in the CDZ section because she was frustrated she could not refute the facts and wanted it out of there because of that?
> ...


There is little to debate. Your goofy conspiracy theories are cut and pasted from tabloid Internet websites that cater to the gullible. Your silly headlines cut and pasted from twoofer sites are a laughable joke.


----------



## Hollie (Apr 24, 2015)

eots said:


> If you are a student of 9/11 history, you will want this book. John Farmer, the senior counsel to the 9/11 Commission calls into question the honesty of many of the participants engaged in the events surrounding 9/11: NSA advisor Sandy Berger shredding documents; CIA destroying interrogation tapes; General Eberhart, Colonel Marr, General Winfield, and General Arnold all lying about NORAD's timeline; Condi Rice lying about who gave the authority to shoot down a civilian plane; FAA lying about when they gave notice to NORAD and destroying tapes; Richard Clarke lying about the importance of his White House video conference; the "not credible" conclusions of the Department of Transportation Inspector General's report which reviewed the FAA's false accounts and the "frighteningly incompetent" Department of Defense Inspector General's Report on the false statements by the military. It seems almost every person involved in the story of 9/11 lied about the events of that day
> 
> 
> The Ground Truth The Untold Story of America Under Attack on 9 11 John Farmer Amazon.com Books


A student of 9/11 history would find your twoofer links to be the ravings of a goofy conspiracy theorist. 

I see you have retreated from any attempt to give credibility to your laughable Salem-news article. That is just one more failed attempt for you twoofers to promote your goofy conspiracy theories. 

How does it feel to be once again, the village idEOT.


----------



## Hollie (Apr 24, 2015)

eots said:


> *The Lies They Told*
> *When Sept. 11, 2001, dawned, the Northeast Air Defense Sector in Rome, N.Y., went on full alert — to prepare for a training exercise that envisioned a sneak attack by Russian planes flying over the North Pole to bomb the United States, a prospect that Defense Secretary Robert McNamara had dismissed as outdated in 1966. Later that morning, after American Airlines Flight 11 and United Airlines Flight 175 had hit the World Trade Center and American Airlines Flight 77 the Pentagon, three F-16 fighter jets were scrambled from Langley Air Force Base to form a combat air patrol *
> *http://www.nytimes.com/2009/11/15/books/review/Heilbrunn-t.html?_r=0*


Are you hoping the gargantuan font will make your goofy conspiracy theory less silly?


----------



## eots (Apr 24, 2015)

you people are sad...


----------



## eots (Apr 24, 2015)

*John J. Farmer, Jr., Senior Counsel, 9/11 Commission* – Former Attorney General of the State of New Jersey.  Former Chief Counsel to former New Jersey Governor Christine Todd Whitman.  Former Commissioner of the State Commission of Investigations. Former Assistant U.S. Attorney for the District of New Jersey

*Washington Post Article 8/2/06* - "Some staff members and commissioners of the Sept. 11 panel concluded that the Pentagon's initial story of how it reacted to the 2001 terrorist attacks may have been part of a deliberate effort to mislead the commission and the public rather than a reflection of the fog of events on that day, according to sources involved in the debate. ... "I was shocked at how different the truth was from the way it was described," John Farmer, a former New Jersey attorney general who led the staff inquiry into events on Sept. 11, said in a recent interview. "The tapes told a radically different story from what had been told to us and the public for two years. ... This is not spin. This is not true." http://www.washingtonpost


----------



## eots (Apr 24, 2015)

“*Daniel Marcus *– *General Counsel of the 9-11 Commission*
No tapes were acknowledged or turned over, nor was the commission provided with any transcript prepared from recordings,” he said. Daniel Marcus, a law professor at American University who served as general counsel for the Sept. 11 commission and was involved in the discussions about interviews with Al Qaeda leaders, said he had heard nothing about any tapes being destroyed. If tapes were destroyed, he said, “it’s a big deal, it’s a very big deal,” because it could amount to obstruction of justice to withhold evidence being sought in criminal or fact-finding investigations." http://www.nytimes.com/2007/12/06


----------



## eots (Apr 24, 2015)

*Peter Rundlet, Counsel for the 9/11 Commission* –
Was it covered up? It is hard to come to a different conclusion. ... At a minimum, the withholding of information about this meeting is an outrage. Very possibly, someone committed a crime. And worst of all, they failed to stop the plot." http://think


----------



## eots (Apr 24, 2015)

*John F. Lehman, Jr., PhD* – 9/11 Commissioner.  Former Secretary of the Navy 1981 - 1987.  Former staff member to Henry Kissinger on the National Security Council.  Member, Project for the New American Century (PNAC).

*Article Washington Post 8/2/06: * "Some staff members and commissioners of the Sept. 11 panel concluded that the Pentagon's initial story of how it reacted to the 2001 terrorist attacks may have been part of a deliberate effort to mislead the commission and the public rather than a reflection of the fog of events on that day, according to sources involved in the debate. ... "My view of that was that whether it was willful or just the fog of stupid bureaucracy, I don't know," Lehman said. "But in the order of magnitude of things, going after bureaucrats because they misled the commission didn't seem to make sense to me."http://www.washingtonpost.com


----------



## eots (Apr 24, 2015)

*Thomas H. Kean, Chairman, 9/11 Commission* – Former Governor of New Jersey 1982 - 1990.  Also served for 10 years in the New Jersey Assembly.  Currently President of Drew University.

_Stonewalled by the CIA_ by Thomas Kean and Lee Hamilton_New York Times_ article 1/2/08: "More than five years ago, Congress and President Bush created the 9/11 commission. The goal was to provide the American people with the fullest possible account of the “facts and circumstances relating to the terrorist attacks of Sept. 11, 2001” — and to offer recommendations to prevent future attacks. Soon after its creation, the president’s chief of staff directed all executive branch agencies to cooperate with the commission. The commission’s mandate was sweeping and it explicitly included the intelligence agencies. But the recent revelations that the C.I.A. destroyed videotaped interrogations of Qaeda operatives leads us to conclude that the agency failed to respond to our lawful requests for information about the 9/11 plot. Those who knew about those videotapes — and did not tell us about them — obstructed our investigation. There could have been absolutely no doubt in the mind of anyone at the C.I.A. — or the White House — of the commission’s interest in any and all information related to Qaeda detainees involved in the 9/11 plot. Yet no one in the administration ever told the commission of the existence of videotapes of detainee interrogations. ... As a legal matter, it is not up to us to examine the C.I.A.’s failure to disclose the existence of these tapes. That is for others. What we do know is that government officials decided not to inform a lawfully constituted body, created by Congress and the president, to investigate one the greatest tragedies to confront this country. We call that obstruction." http://www.nytimes.com/2008/01/02


----------



## Hollie (Apr 25, 2015)

eots said:


> you people are sad...


You goofy conspiracy theorists are funny.


----------



## Hollie (Apr 25, 2015)

Debunking 911 Conspiracy Theories and Controlled Demolition Homepage

...Yet, in just under four years, the 9/11 “truth movement” has ground to a halt. Apart from the fundamental incoherence of their theories, the downfall of the 9/11 denier juggernaut was good old-fashioned skepticism at its finest, the kind that conjures visions of James Randi challenging psychics and faith healers on their home turfs and winning. Skeptics are better at their jobs than they think, and its important to give credit where credit is due.


----------



## Hollie (Apr 25, 2015)

Six really stupid 9 11 conspiracies debunked in about six seconds

PSYCHOLOGISTS will tell you that even perfectly sane people have the ability to accept wild conspiracy theories. The more powerless or alone we feel, the more likely we are to develop such theories.

_*It's all linked to self-esteem. If you're the sort of person who feels isolated or disenfranchised, you're much more likely to develop wild theories as a way of making you seem more knowledgeable, more powerful, more special.*_


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 25, 2015)

Hollie said:


> Six really stupid 9 11 conspiracies debunked in about six seconds
> 
> PSYCHOLOGISTS will tell you that even perfectly sane people have the ability to accept wild conspiracy theories. The more powerless or alone we feel, the more likely we are to develop such theories.
> 
> _*It's all linked to self-esteem. If you're the sort of person who feels isolated or disenfranchised, you're much more likely to develop wild theories as a way of making you seem more knowledgeable, more powerful, more special.*_



Interesting insight,   hollie------I have noticed that the real fringes of society-----those whose "unusual"  lifestyles have already impacted negatively upon them----
as in Identified drunks and druggies------are the most likely to get into 
CONSPIRACY think------whether it is   "the system is oppressing me"----or even
"da jooooos is doing it"


----------



## daws101 (Apr 25, 2015)

eots said:


> you people are sad...


I'd say the same thing about you if your shit wasn't self-inflicted.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 25, 2015)

eots said:


> you people are sad...


Indeed they are.they think money can buy them happiness willing to take all these big bucks the government is paying them to troll these boards  but in the end,when they have their last breaths while alive,they will discover that money CANNOT buy you happiness when they suffer a slow painful death.

I dont believe in god and the devil or heaven and hell or any of that like my parents taught me,the world is too fucked up for there to be a god,however I DO believe in karma and they are bringing the worst kind of karma down on themselves by participating in this coverup willing to take money to post lies for the government  and they will suffer very badly for it in the end.Not only in this lifetime,but the next as well.

Matter of fact,you notice that many of the paid shills that used to troll in this section everyday for all hours of the day like dawgshit/sayit  always does here  such as gomer pyle ollie,candyass,liarability,rat in the ass,ect,ect are not here anymore trolling?

I wouldnt be surprised if its because they are already finding out what I am talking about and are starting to experience that kind of suffering already and have learned its not worth it.

some people dont start to experience the effects of the bad karma they brought on themselves till the very end,others start feeling it much sooner,it all depends on the individual.Everybody is different.

Dawgshit,Rosie,Hollie and others havent suffered yet which is why they are still trolling.those others I mentioned probably are already suffering the hell they brought on themselves participating in the coverup realising it too late that the money their handlers paid them to troll for so many years,wasnt worth it.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 25, 2015)

9/11 inside job said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 inside job said:
> ...



agent dawgshit can only post a funny here cause he knows he cant get around that truth.lol


----------



## daws101 (Apr 25, 2015)

9/11 inside job said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


 you never post truth or fact ...so there's nothing to get around...


----------



## daws101 (Apr 25, 2015)

a tribute to handjob


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 25, 2015)

someone farted in here.^


----------



## KokomoJojo (Apr 25, 2015)

Hollie said:


> KokomoJojo said:
> 
> 
> > *OOPSIE!
> ...



pretty tarded trolling


----------



## KokomoJojo (Apr 25, 2015)

Hollie said:


> Six really stupid 9 11 conspiracies debunked in about six seconds
> 
> PSYCHOLOGISTS will tell you that even perfectly sane people have the ability to accept wild conspiracy theories. The more powerless or alone we feel, the more likely we are to develop such theories.
> 
> _*It's all linked to self-esteem. If you're the sort of person who feels isolated or disenfranchised, you're much more likely to develop wild theories as a way of making you seem more knowledgeable, more powerful, more special.*_



*Psychologists Say: Conspiracy Theorists SANE, Government Dupes CRAZY and Hostile.

 Laurie Manwell, Univ of Guelph; anti-conspiracy people are unable to think clearly due to their inability to process information that conflicts with pre-existing beliefs.

 Univ of Buffalo Prof Steven Hoffman; anti-conspiracy people prone to using irrational mechanisms (such as the CT label) to avoid personal conflict.

Extreme irrationality of those who attack CT's exposed by Ginna Husting and Martin Orr of Boise State Univ. In a 2007 peer-reviewed article.

 Now pro-conspiracy voices are more numerous and rational than anti-conspiracy ones and anti-CT people are like hostile, paranoid cranks.*


----------



## Hollie (Apr 25, 2015)

KokomoJojo said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > KokomoJojo said:
> ...


Pretty silly conspiracy theory.


----------



## Hollie (Apr 25, 2015)

KokomoJojo said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > Six really stupid 9 11 conspiracies debunked in about six seconds
> ...


You enjoy being the village idiot. I'm happy for you. 

Just remember when people point and laugh at you, it's because you're a laughable joke.


----------



## Carla_Danger (Apr 25, 2015)

eots said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> > This thread should be moved to the conspiracy section.
> ...





No, because you're a conspiracy kook, and this is a conspiracy thread.


----------



## Hollie (Apr 25, 2015)

9/11 inside job said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > you people are sad...
> ...


It took you six paragraphs to firmly announce you're a paranoid loon. 

The added melodrama was a bonus. You have crossed the line from goofy conspiracy theorist to deranged, slack-jawed zealot. Nicely done.


----------



## Wyld Kard (Apr 25, 2015)

Hollie said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > KokomoJojo said:
> ...


 


And the only thing morons like yourself have proven over and over is how gullible and delusional you all are for believing that the government has been up-front, honest, and forthcoming in every aspect of 9/11.


----------



## eots (Apr 25, 2015)

Hollie said:


> KokomoJojo said:
> 
> 
> > Hollie said:
> ...


Why do these pathetic trolls always show their herd mentality with the everyone will laugh at you line //is this how they make their decisions in life ?


----------



## eots (Apr 25, 2015)

Wildcard said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 inside job said:
> ...


Truth is they don't believe it.. they are hired hands groveling for a check


----------



## eots (Apr 25, 2015)

_*911 Truth: Distinguished Scientist Dr. Niels Harrit Sues Danish Newspaper for Libel*
*
Global Research, March 03, 2015*


Two days ago, we announced that Dr. Niels Harrit, the distinguished co-author of the landmark nano-thermite paper, will be appearing in Danish High Court two weeks from now to bring an appeal in his libel suit against the Danish newspaper Weekendavisen._

It all started back in December 2012 with an article titled “Madness in the Royal Library.” In it, _Weekendavisen _writer Søren K. Villemoes referred to Dr. Harrit and his fellow 9/11 activists as “crackpots,” while also comparing them to creationists and Holocaust deniers.
911 Truth Distinguished Scientist Dr. Niels Harrit Sues Danish Newspaper for Libel Global Research - Centre for Research on Globalization


----------



## eots (Apr 25, 2015)

9/11 Truth: Danish Court Allows Expert Witnesses To Give Evidence On 9/11 — Judges Shocked To See Video Of WTC 7 Collapse

Read more at 9 11 Truth Danish Court Allows Expert Witnesses To Give Evidence On 9 11 Judges Shocked To See Video Of WTC 7 Collapse


----------



## SAYIT (Apr 25, 2015)

Hollie said:


> Six really stupid 9 11 conspiracies debunked in about six seconds
> 
> PSYCHOLOGISTS will tell you that even perfectly sane people have the ability to accept wild conspiracy theories. The more powerless or alone we feel, the more likely we are to develop such theories.
> 
> _*It's all linked to self-esteem. If you're the sort of person who feels isolated or disenfranchised, you're much more likely to develop wild theories as a way of making you seem more knowledgeable, more powerful, more special.*_


 
Our 9/11 CTs either live in their mama's basement or under their beds. Does either qualify as "isolated or disenfranchised?"


----------



## SAYIT (Apr 25, 2015)

eots said:


> _*911 Truth: Distinguished Scientist Dr. Niels Harrit Sues Danish Newspaper for Libel*
> 
> *Global Research, March 03, 2015*
> 
> ...



Anyone can sue anyone for anything. So how is that lawsuit going?


----------



## KokomoJojo (Apr 25, 2015)

*


*
Pretty silly conspiracy theory.[/QUOTE]

thats the cgi fuckup not a conspiracy.  dogpile said he was an expert bunkerbater so I posed it for him.

Do you know what is fake with the pic if I dont tell you first?


----------



## KokomoJojo (Apr 25, 2015)

Hollie said:


> It took you six paragraphs to firmly announce you're a paranoid loon.
> 
> The added melodrama was a bonus. You have crossed the line from goofy conspiracy theorist to deranged, slack-jawed zealot. Nicely done.



it took you only 3 words to prove your head is so far up your ass you dont stand a chance of seeing daylight.

How you doing on telling me what removing r4 will do to that circuit sparky whiz kid?


----------



## SAYIT (Apr 25, 2015)

Wildcard said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 inside job said:
> ...


 
So who said anything about the gov't being "up-front, honest, and forthcoming" about anything? Are you familiar with the concept of a Straw Man argument?
What is being argued is the loony tune CTs which have reduced the 9/11 CT Movement and those who persist in shoveling that BS to a laughingstock.


----------



## eots (Apr 25, 2015)

SAYIT said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > Six really stupid 9 11 conspiracies debunked in about six seconds
> ...





SAYIT said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > Six really stupid 9 11 conspiracies debunked in about six seconds
> ...


That opinion if you truly believe, it clearly shows you are a deluded person and not not operating in any factual reality


----------



## eots (Apr 25, 2015)

SAYIT said:


> Wildcard said:
> 
> 
> > Hollie said:
> ...



You defend the 9/11 commision report as a factual document ,instead of a dime store novel
That requires complete ignorance or blind faith


----------



## SAYIT (Apr 25, 2015)

eots said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > KokomoJojo said:
> ...



At this point you have failed miserably to post anything which supports your claim that Farmer's _political fiction_ was a "major news story published in ever major newspaper." Instead you have wiggled and squirmed in a lame attempt to deflect the focus from your _incessant lies,_ lies necessitated by the unavoidable fact that the truth just doesn't support your bottom line that the Joooos did it or that anyone other than al Qaeda operatives did.


----------



## SAYIT (Apr 25, 2015)

eots said:


> Truth is they don't believe it.. they are hired hands groveling for a check



You've contracted 9/11HandJob disease. Seek help quick.


----------



## SAYIT (Apr 25, 2015)

eots said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > Wildcard said:
> ...



You're a liar and there's just no way around that, Princess.


----------



## eots (Apr 25, 2015)

Listen to this retarded logic of this brady bunch maid wannabe..the most  devastating attack in american history..and it  cites comic books.. and hearst pulp magazine popular mechanics as being more than adequate investigation..then throws up a bunch of red herrings..


----------



## eots (Apr 25, 2015)

SAYIT said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > SAYIT said:
> ...


So now you do not believe the 9/11 commission report ?


----------



## eots (Apr 25, 2015)

The cow ignores these realities..tries to make  it seem "crazy"


----------



## eots (Apr 25, 2015)




----------



## Wyld Kard (Apr 25, 2015)

SAYIT said:


> Wildcard said:
> 
> 
> > Hollie said:
> ...


 
What's really a laughingstock is all those gullible idiots like yourself who actually believe and accepts the BS that the government put out in the so-called "Official Story" as being the truth.


----------



## KokomoJojo (Apr 26, 2015)

Wildcard said:


> What's really a laughingstock is all those gullible idiots like yourself who actually believe and accepts the BS that the government put out in the so-called "Official Story" as being the truth.



if you have not seen antony sutton interviews on youtube some 60 years ago, his books were banned in the land of the free.  Probly because its all coming true now and it exposes the guilty.


----------



## Hollie (Apr 26, 2015)

eots said:


>


Info Wars exists because they have an audience of idiots such as idEOTS.


----------



## Hollie (Apr 26, 2015)

eots said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > KokomoJojo said:
> ...


This coming from the Salem-news groupie.


----------



## Hollie (Apr 26, 2015)

eots said:


> Wildcard said:
> 
> 
> > Hollie said:
> ...


Is that really the twoof?


----------



## Hollie (Apr 26, 2015)

eots said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > Wildcard said:
> ...


Certainly, the twoofs you conspiracy theory loons scour from Info Wars, Salem-news, "whatreallyhappened" etc., is much more authoritative.

Here's another authoritative site you missed copying and pasting from:

You'resostupudyou'llbelieveanything.com.


----------



## Hollie (Apr 26, 2015)

9 11 conspiracy theories debunked US news The Guardian


----------



## SAYIT (Apr 26, 2015)

Wildcard said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > So who said anything about the gov't being "up-front, honest, and forthcoming" about anything? Are you familiar with the concept of a Straw Man argument?
> ...



I would have a problem with the gov't findings if they weren't produced by so many highly qualified professionals. I would be suspicious of their findings if their computer models made perfect sense of so complex a issue. On the other hand it is 13 years after the fact and the best your loonytoon 9/11 CT Movement can produce is "there were no planes!" Carry on.


----------



## KokomoJojo (Apr 26, 2015)

SAYIT said:


> I would have a problem with the gov't findings if they weren't produced by so many highly qualified professionals. I would be suspicious of their findings if their computer models made perfect sense of so complex a issue. On the other hand it is 13 years after the fact and the best your loonytoon 9/11 CT Movement can produce is "there were no planes!" Carry on.



the only people who do not have a problem with the OCT are those who are on the payroll or lack the education to comprehend the evidence.


----------



## Hollie (Apr 26, 2015)

KokomoJojo said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > I would have a problem with the gov't findings if they weren't produced by so many highly qualified professionals. I would be suspicious of their findings if their computer models made perfect sense of so complex a issue. On the other hand it is 13 years after the fact and the best your loonytoon 9/11 CT Movement can produce is "there were no planes!" Carry on.
> ...


Right, because the conspiracy theory loons at the tabloid websites you frequent exist because of you gullible types.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 26, 2015)

two farts in a row from the agent trolls.^


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 26, 2015)

Carla_Danger said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Carla_Danger said:
> ...


You fool,are the conspiracy kook.You are such a dipshit who cant think for yourself,that you believe in this wacky lunatic conspiracy  theory on 9/11 below.

One of the wilder stories circulating about Sept 11 (and one that has attracted something of a cult following amongst conspiracy buffs) is that it was carried out by 19 fanatical Arab hijackers, masterminded by an evil genius named Osama bin Laden, with no apparent motivation other than that they “hate our freedoms.”

Never a group of people to be bothered by facts, the perpetrators of this cartoon fantasy have constructed an elaborately woven web of delusions and unsubstantiated hearsay in order to promote this garbage across the Internet and the media to the extent that a number of otherwise rational people have actually fallen under its spell.
Idaho Observer The looniest of all 9 11 conspiracy theories



He is correct.you cant intelligently debate your position so you go and whine to the mods like the chickenshit coward you are to have it moved here cause the truth scares you.


----------



## Carla_Danger (Apr 26, 2015)

9/11 inside job said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...




Idiot, you should be thanking me.  Had you posted this in the CDZ, your post would have been removed, and then there's the possibility of you getting banned.

So.....You're Welcome, 9-11 inside job, quack!  LOL!


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 26, 2015)

eots said:


> Wildcard said:
> 
> 
> > Hollie said:
> ...



Exactly.could not have said it better myself. yeah they dont believe it,they know we are telling the truth.they are just doing what their handlers are instructing them to do,troll these boards in desperation of trying to derail any kind of truth discussion on it.

 they prove constantly the way they evade facts all the time always changing the subject when they know they are cornered and invent lies to try and save face.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 26, 2015)

Carla_Danger said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > Carla_Danger said:
> ...



Love how you came out and ADMITTED that you whined to the mods like the chickenshit coward you are cause you cant debate your position.



oh and just so you know coward,I  WAS posting there before you whined to the mods about it.thats a common trait of  you trolls is you all whine to the mods all the time around here over little things like this.

It was only when they moved it here to this section where the paid shills such as dawgshit troll every day,that I started posting like that just so you know.

I had been posting there for over a week there before it got moved idiot,and doing something you are incapable of doing,discussing it in a mature way with others there.

Before it got moved here,shills like Dawgshit were not posting on this thread  cause they know they cant discuss something like this without getting into name calling,something YOU obviously cant stay away from which is why you whined to the mods like the coward you are so you could engage in name calling.how mature.

now that it is not in the CDZ and all the paid trolls like dawgshit/aka sayit are posting on it now,this thread has run its course thanks to you coward.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 26, 2015)

eots said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > Wildcard said:
> ...


so very true.


----------



## Carla_Danger (Apr 26, 2015)

9/11 inside job said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 inside job said:
> ...





You and your idiot friends need to learn how to post in the correct forums.  Obviously it belongs here, or the Mods wouldn't have put it here.

There's nothing to debate.  All you and your idiot friends have done is post videos from conspiracy quacks.  You are a quack.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 26, 2015)

KokomoJojo said:


> *
> 
> 
> *
> Pretty silly conspiracy theory.



thats the cgi fuckup not a conspiracy.  dogpile said he was an expert bunkerbater so I posed it for him.

Do you know what is fake with the pic if I dont tell you first?[/QUOTE]
 they dont have a clue what CGI trick photography is.they probably believe Jurassic park was actual real footage as well knowing the stuff they smoke everyday as well as they all probably think pro wrestling is real as well.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 26, 2015)

Carla_Danger said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > Carla_Danger said:
> ...



the mods like you are afraid of the truth as well so of course they move it here without looking at the facts just like you wont.again you whined to the mods like the coward you are so you could engage in name calling as we both know.

quacks like you believe in this conspiracy theory.

One of the wilder stories circulating about Sept 11 (and one that has attracted something of a cult following amongst conspiracy buffs) is that it was carried out by 19 fanatical Arab hijackers, masterminded by an evil genius named Osama bin Laden, with no apparent motivation other than that they “hate our freedoms.”

Never a group of people to be bothered by facts, the perpetrators of this cartoon fantasy have constructed an elaborately woven web of delusions and unsubstantiated hearsay in order to promote this garbage across the Internet and the media to the extent that a number of otherwise rational people have actually fallen under its spell.
Idaho Observer The looniest of all 9 11 conspiracy theories

you need to look in the mirror when calling someone a conspiracy QUACK. Quacks like  you have the logic that it doesn't matter what high credible experts in their fields like the hundreds of ones Eots has posted throughout this thread say,NONE of that means a single thing to you,if the government and the media tell you its the truth,you accept it hook,line,and sinker like the QUACK you are,thats the ONLY thing you accept. oh the irony.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 26, 2015)

seeing that you are obviously incapable of debating your position and run off each time your are  cornered and like all trolls wont address the facts,you just come back with one liners with name calling in defeat,looks like my ignore list grows larger.


----------



## Carla_Danger (Apr 26, 2015)

9/11 inside job said:


> seeing that you are obviously incapable of debating your position and run off each time your are  cornered and like all trolls wont address the facts,looks like my ignore list grows larger.





Looks like you and your idiot friends are getting a lot accomplished with this conspiracy, posting about it day and night.  LOL!


....the Idaho Observer  LOL!


----------



## Carla_Danger (Apr 26, 2015)

You've only had 14 years to make a case.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 26, 2015)

carla is the only one of the 9/11 apologists  here on this thread not a paid shill.

.Instead of making up lies like hollie,dawgshit-sayit always does,she doesnt even try to debate,she just comes back with one liners in defeat where paid shills like dawgshit and hollie invent and lie when they are cornered as well as playing dodgeball with videos.


dawgshit and hollies  handlers are obviously getting worried the fact they have sent more shills here  to try and derail this thread recently .


----------



## Carla_Danger (Apr 26, 2015)

"carla is the only one of the 9/11 apologists here on this thread not a paid shill."


Oh look....another conspiracy!!!  LOL!


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 26, 2015)

as I said before,with the chickenshit coward carla whining to the mods like the whining crybaby troll she is,with it being in the conspiracy section now where  all the paid shills such as hollie,dawgshit and his sock puppet he posts under say it, troll everyday,this thread has run its course.


----------



## Carla_Danger (Apr 26, 2015)

9/11 inside job said:


> as I said before,with the chickenshit coward carla whining to the mods like the whining crybaby troll she is,with it being in the conspiracy section now where  all the paid shills such as hollie,dawgshit and his sock puppet say it, troll everyday,this thread has run its course.






I thought you were ignoring Carla?


----------



## Carla_Danger (Apr 26, 2015)

How can I get paid to post?  The last time I was paid for posting was when I posted but was still on the clock at work.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 26, 2015)

Oh and before i add you to ignore whining crybaby troll,to answer your question on  on how to get paid to troll? ask Dawgshit-aka SAYIT sockpuppet of his or Hollie,they are paid shills.

HOWEVER  i can guarantee you they wont give you an honest answer.they will lie to you and claim they are not paid shills the fact thats all they EVER do  here at this site  EVERYDAY in all their posts is LIE.

Expecting Hollie or dawgshit-sayit to be honest with you,
thats like expecting Bill Clinton to be honest with you if you ask him to tell you the truth if he  had sex with that woman.

so I'm afraid nobody here  can help you with that one.


----------



## Carla_Danger (Apr 26, 2015)

9/11 inside job said:


> Oh and before i add you to ignore whining crybaby troll,to answer your question on  on how to get paid to troll? ask Dawgshit-aka SAYIT sockpuppet of his or Hollie,they are paid shills.
> 
> HOWEVER  i can guarantee you they wont give you an honest answer.they will lie to you and claim they are not paid shills the fact thats all they EVER do  here at this site  EVERYDAY in all their posts is LIE.
> 
> ...





Oh my, it's just one conspiracy after another.


----------



## eots (Apr 26, 2015)

Carla_Danger said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > Carla_Danger said:
> ...


why would any be banned for debating the conclusions of the NIST report you coward


----------



## eots (Apr 26, 2015)

Carla_Danger said:


> How can I get paid to post?  The last time I was paid for posting was when I posted but was still on the clock at work.


----------



## Carla_Danger (Apr 26, 2015)

eots said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> > How can I get paid to post?  The last time I was paid for posting was when I posted but was still on the clock at work.





LOL...one conspiracy after another.


----------



## Carla_Danger (Apr 26, 2015)

eots said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 inside job said:
> ...




Go read the rules.


----------



## Hollie (Apr 26, 2015)

9/11 inside job said:


> two farts in a row from the agent trolls.^


Be advised. These agents are monitoring you. We have your IP address and we know who you are.


----------



## eots (Apr 26, 2015)

Carla_Danger said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Carla_Danger said:
> ...


oeed


Carla_Danger said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Carla_Danger said:
> ...


the only ones breaking debate rules were your trolls


----------



## Carla_Danger (Apr 26, 2015)

Hollie said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > two farts in a row from the agent trolls.^
> ...




I just wanna know how I can get paid for posting.


----------



## Hollie (Apr 26, 2015)

9/11 inside job said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Wildcard said:
> ...


Yeah, that must be it. Your twoof discussion (actually, the compelling arguments consisting of silly YouTube videos and websites hosted by similar conspiracy theory loons), is just too persuasive to refute.

Join in as the chorus comes around.....

_Row, row, row you boat......_


----------



## Hollie (Apr 26, 2015)

eots said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



Settle down, idEOT. This thread is in the Conspiracy Theory section for a reason.


----------



## Hollie (Apr 26, 2015)

9/11 inside job said:


> carla is the only one of the 9/11 apologists  here on this thread not a paid shill.
> 
> .Instead of making up lies like hollie,dawgshit-sayit always does,she doesnt even try to debate,she just comes back with one liners in defeat where paid shills like dawgshit and hollie invent and lie when they are cornered as well as playing dodgeball with videos.
> 
> ...


Paranoia is a common theme among conspiracy theory loons.


----------



## eots (Apr 26, 2015)

*
Anthony Saltalamacchia* – WTC Survivor.  Maintenance Supervisor at the World Trade Center, overseeing over 100 American Building Maintenance employees.

*Video interview by William Rodriguez 9/07:* "On the morning of September 11th, I was in my office.  I was just getting the work handed out to all the employees. ... [*Editor's note:* At this point, Mr. Saltalamacchia was in sub-basement B1 of the North Tower, approximately 1,100 feet below the airplane's impact point at floors 93 to 98.] We heard a massive explosion that was in the World Trade Center about 8:46 a.m. in the morning.  The explosion came from -- I believe at first we believed that it came from the Mechanical Room.  [*Editor's note:* The Mechanical Room was below them in a lower sub-basement .]
Patriots Question 9 11 - Responsible Criticism of the 9 11 Commission Report


----------



## eots (Apr 26, 2015)

*
Arthur DelBianco* – WTC Survivor.  An American Building Maintenance employee.  Worked 15 years at the World Trade Center.

*Video interview 9/11/01:* "...and then all of a sudden it started like -- It sounded like gunfire.  You know, bang, bang, bang, bang, bang.  And then all of a sudden three big explosions."


----------



## eots (Apr 26, 2015)

*Kevin McPadden* – First Responder Volunteer at the WTC on 9/11.  Former Air Force Special Operations for Search and Rescue specialist and Medic.  Arrived after the collapse of the Twin Towers, but prior to the collapse of WTC 7.  Eyewitness to the collapse of WTC 7.  He spent the next four days searching through the rubble and nearby buildings for survivors.

*Video interview with WeAreChangeUK 11/19/04:*  Regarding his observations at WTC 7, immediately prior to its collapse.  "The Red Cross rep was like, he goes over and he says, 'Well, you got to stay behind this line because they're thinking about bringing a building down.'  They didn't say what building.  They just said bringing a building down.  So, we're like, 'Ok, you know, we'll take their word for it.  You know, we'll stay behind the line.' And he went over and he talked to one of the -- through all the commotion -- he goes over and he asked one of the Red Cross -- er, one of the firefighters what was going on.. I guess -- I don't know if he got an answer or not.  He came back over with his hand over the radio and what sounded like a countdown.  And at the last few seconds he took his hand off and you heard '3 - 2 - 1'.  And he was just saying, 'Just run for your life!  Just run for your life!' And then it was like another 2 - 3 seconds, you heard explosions, like BA-BOOM!  It was like a distinct sound.  It's not like when compression, like boom boom boom boom boom, like floors that were dropping and collapsing.  This was BA-BOOM!, and like you felt a rumble in the ground, like almost like you wanted to grab onto something.  That to me, I knew that was an explosion.  There was no doubt in my mind. ... That was Building 7 that fell." http://www.youtube.com


----------



## Carla_Danger (Apr 26, 2015)

You've mastered cut n paste.  Good job!


----------



## eots (Apr 26, 2015)

Carla_Danger said:


> You've mastered cut n paste.  Good job!


You've mastered inane 5 word sentences..troll


----------



## eots (Apr 26, 2015)

*t. Col. Robert Bowman, PhD, U.S. Air Force (ret*) – Director of Advanced Space Programs Development under Presidents Ford and Carter.  U.S. Air Force fighter pilot with over 100 combat missions. (PhD in Aeronautics and Nuclear Engineering, Cal Tech).   Former Head of the Department of Aeronautical Engineering and Assistant Dean at the U.S. Air Force Institute of Technology.  22-year Air Force career.  Also taught Mathematics and English at the University of Southern California, the University of Maryland, and Phillips University.

*Member:* _Political Leaders for 9/11 Truth_ Association Statement:"Scholars and professionals with various kinds of expertise---including architects, engineers, firefighters, intelligence officers, lawyers, medical professionals, military officers, philosophers, religious leaders, physical scientists, and pilots---have spoken out about radical discrepancies between the official account of the 9/11 attacks and what they, as independent researchers, have learned. They have established beyond any reasonable doubt that the official account of 9/11 is false and that, therefore, the official “investigations” have really been cover-up operations. 
Patriots Question 9 11 - Responsible Criticism of the 9 11 Commission Report


----------



## Carla_Danger (Apr 26, 2015)

eots said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> > You've mastered cut n paste.  Good job!
> ...





I don't waste much time on conspiracy theories.


----------



## Hollie (Apr 26, 2015)

eots said:


> *Kevin McPadden* – First Responder Volunteer at the WTC on 9/11.  Former Air Force Special Operations for Search and Rescue specialist and Medic.  Arrived after the collapse of the Twin Towers, but prior to the collapse of WTC 7.  Eyewitness to the collapse of WTC 7.  He spent the next four days searching through the rubble and nearby buildings for survivors.
> 
> *Video interview with WeAreChangeUK 11/19/04:*  Regarding his observations at WTC 7, immediately prior to its collapse.  "The Red Cross rep was like, he goes over and he says, 'Well, you got to stay behind this line because they're thinking about bringing a building down.'  They didn't say what building.  They just said bringing a building down.  So, we're like, 'Ok, you know, we'll take their word for it.  You know, we'll stay behind the line.' And he went over and he talked to one of the -- through all the commotion -- he goes over and he asked one of the Red Cross -- er, one of the firefighters what was going on.. I guess -- I don't know if he got an answer or not.  He came back over with his hand over the radio and what sounded like a countdown.  And at the last few seconds he took his hand off and you heard '3 - 2 - 1'.  And he was just saying, 'Just run for your life!  Just run for your life!' And then it was like another 2 - 3 seconds, you heard explosions, like BA-BOOM!  It was like a distinct sound.  It's not like when compression, like boom boom boom boom boom, like floors that were dropping and collapsing.  This was BA-BOOM!, and like you felt a rumble in the ground, like almost like you wanted to grab onto something.  That to me, I knew that was an explosion.  There was no doubt in my mind. ... That was Building 7 that fell." http://www.youtube.com



*Why People Believe Conspiracy Theories*

Why People Believe Conspiracy Theories - Scientific American

 The authors begin by defining a conspiracy theory as “a proposed plot by powerful people or organizations working together in secret to accomplish some (usually sinister) goal” that is “notoriously resistant to falsification … with new layers of conspiracy being added to rationalize each new piece of disconfirming evidence.” Once you believe that “one massive, sinister conspiracy could be successfully executed in near-perfect secrecy, [it] suggests that many such plots are possible.” With this cabalistic paradigm in place, conspiracies can become “*the default explanation for any given event—a unitary, closed-off worldview in which beliefs come together in a mutually supportive network known as a monological belief system*.”


----------



## eots (Apr 26, 2015)

Carla_Danger said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Carla_Danger said:
> ...


you waste lots of time..and your post are pure drivel..you could not possible respond intelligently to a man like Bowman,,so you do not even try..lol


----------



## eots (Apr 26, 2015)

Hollie said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > *Kevin McPadden* – First Responder Volunteer at the WTC on 9/11.  Former Air Force Special Operations for Search and Rescue specialist and Medic.  Arrived after the collapse of the Twin Towers, but prior to the collapse of WTC 7.  Eyewitness to the collapse of WTC 7.  He spent the next four days searching through the rubble and nearby buildings for survivors.
> ...


*Lt. Col. Guy S. Razer, MS Aeronautical Science, U.S. Air Force (ret)* – Retired U.S. Air Force command fighter pilot.  Former instructor; U.S. Air Force Fighter Weapons School and NATO’s Tactical Leadership Program.  As an Air Force weapons effects expert was responsible for wartime tasking of most appropriate aircraft/munition for target destruction to include steel and concrete superstructures.  Former aeronautical structures flight test engineer with McDonnell Douglas, working on advanced DC-9 autopilot systems and DC-10 flight envelope expansion stress and flutter analysis.  Tactical aircraft flown: General Dynamics F-111 Aardvark fighter/bomber, McDonnell Douglas F-15E Strike Eagle, General Dynamics / Lockheed Martin F-16 Fighting Falcon, McDonnell Douglas F-18 Hornet, Boeing B-1 Bomber, MiG-29 (Russian fighter), and Su-22 (Russian fighter/bomber).  3,000+ fighter hours.  Combat time over Iraq.  20-year Air Force career.

*Statement to this website 3/25/07:* "After 4+ years of research since retirement in 2002, I am 100% convinced that the attacks of September 11, 2001 were planned, organized, and committed by treasonous perpetrators that have infiltrated the highest levels of our government.  It is now time to take our country back. 
Patriots Question 9 11 - Responsible Criticism of the 9 11 Commission Report


----------



## SAYIT (Apr 26, 2015)

CBS News - Sept 11, 2011
9/11 Conspiracy Theories Won't Stop
9 11 conspiracy theories won t stop - CBS News
...No matter how much evidence is presented here and elsewhere, it's unlikely to dissuade most, if any, truthers, the psychological reasons for which will be explored in a bit.
In the meantime, let's take a look at five of the more popular truther theories:

   - Someone or something other than al Qaeda orchestrated the events of 9/11.
   - Israel's spy agency knew about the attacks, and got 4,000 Jews out of there.
   - The Twin Towers collapsed because of a controlled explosion.
   - A missile, and not a plane, hit the Pentagon.
   - Flight 93 was shot down by a missile over Pennsylvania.

The theories listed above and the brief attempts at debunking them are just small samples of the incredibly large amount of work that's been put into the fertile ground on which truthers play. The very fact that there are so many theories and people who believe in them raises another question: Amid so much evidence to the contrary, and so much visible heartbreak from victims' family members probably made worse by wallowing in conspiracy theories, why believe in them?

The most immediate and obvious answer is greed. Books and DVD movies by 9/11 truthers have sold millions of copies worldwide.

There are deeper reasons for their existence though. Tragedy is most often the result of a randomly cruel world. That, however, doesn't let people who were victimized by or who are afraid of tragedy blame someone or something.

In an article for Psychology Today, Ilan Shrira wrote: "Conspiracy theories help us cope with distressing events and make sense out of them. Conspiracies assure us that bad things don't just happen randomly. Conspiracies tell us that someone out there is accountable, however unwittingly or secretly or incomprehensibly, so it's possible to stop these people and punish them and in due course let everyone else re-establish control over their own lives. Conspiracies also remind us that we shouldn't blame ourselves for our predicaments; it's not our fault, it's them! In these ways, believing in conspiracies serves many of the same self-protective functions as scapegoating."

By grasping at straws, and laying the blame on anything other than senseless, random violence - the very hallmark of al Qaeda's crusade - truthers are trying to make order where there is none, and in the end, the only people they want to make feel better are themselves.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 26, 2015)

eots said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


Hollie gets his ass handed to him on a platter by you as always and he hates it.he needs to stop smoking the crack he is on with his logic that only what the government and media say makes it the automatic truth.that what these high credible experts say mean nothing

Now that's the wackos Carla was talking about.hee hee


----------



## Hollie (Apr 26, 2015)

9/11 inside job said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Hollie said:
> ...


On the contrary, your silly conspiracy theories are just the butt of jokes. 

I suppose it hasn't occurred to that there is a reason why your loony conspiracies are a staple of the tabloid web sites. Those sites cater to the wackjobs and loons who have a need and desire to believe in conspiracies.

Why People Believe Conspiracy Theories - Scientific American

Conspiracies are a perennial favorite for television producers because there is always a receptive audience. A recent Canadian Broadcasting Corporation documentary that I participated in called _Conspiracy Rising_, for example, featured theories behind the deaths of JFK and Princess Diana, UFOs, Area 51 and 9/11, as if there were a common thread running throughout. According to radio host and conspiracy monger Alex Jones, also appearing in the film, “The military-industrial complex killed John F. Kennedy” and “I can prove that there's a private banking cartel setting up a world government because they admit they are” and “No matter how you look at 9/11 there was no Islamic terrorist connection—the hijackers were clearly U.S. government assets who were set up as patsies like Lee Harvey Oswald.”



You Alex Jones groupies are a hoot.


----------



## Hollie (Apr 26, 2015)

eots said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


So, basically, this guy has an opinion based on..... well...... nothing at all. 

That seems to typify the loony conspiracy theory crowd.


----------



## Penelope (Apr 26, 2015)

don't know who Alex Jones is, but too many coincidences. I know its hard to believe, but all the evidence points to inside job.


----------



## Hollie (Apr 26, 2015)

eots said:


> *t. Col. Robert Bowman, PhD, U.S. Air Force (ret*) – Director of Advanced Space Programs Development under Presidents Ford and Carter.  U.S. Air Force fighter pilot with over 100 combat missions. (PhD in Aeronautics and Nuclear Engineering, Cal Tech).   Former Head of the Department of Aeronautical Engineering and Assistant Dean at the U.S. Air Force Institute of Technology.  22-year Air Force career.  Also taught Mathematics and English at the University of Southern California, the University of Maryland, and Phillips University.
> 
> *Member:* _Political Leaders for 9/11 Truth_ Association Statement:"Scholars and professionals with various kinds of expertise---including architects, engineers, firefighters, intelligence officers, lawyers, medical professionals, military officers, philosophers, religious leaders, physical scientists, and pilots---have spoken out about radical discrepancies between the official account of the 9/11 attacks and what they, as independent researchers, have learned. They have established beyond any reasonable doubt that the official account of 9/11 is false and that, therefore, the official “investigations” have really been cover-up operations.
> Patriots Question 9 11 - Responsible Criticism of the 9 11 Commission Report


9/11 twoofers. Loons in search of a reason to exist.


----------



## Penelope (Apr 26, 2015)

Hollie said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > *Kevin McPadden* – First Responder Volunteer at the WTC on 9/11.  Former Air Force Special Operations for Search and Rescue specialist and Medic.  Arrived after the collapse of the Twin Towers, but prior to the collapse of WTC 7.  Eyewitness to the collapse of WTC 7.  He spent the next four days searching through the rubble and nearby buildings for survivors.
> ...



Because the conspirators think everyone is so stupid and they are the smart ones. They also have people who protect them, can clean up the proof. Only people in high places can do this kind of job and quite frankly those who think 19 young little Muslims did this is " not really using their head".


----------



## Hollie (Apr 26, 2015)

Penelope said:


> don't know who Alex Jones is, but too many coincidences. I know its hard to believe, but all the evidence points to inside job.



What a shame the evidence is contrived by loons. Alex Jones makes a good living from fleecing the gullible and the idEOT types who share a personality defect that makes them susceptible to con artists and charlatans. 

Ask idEOT to cut and paste his Wesley Clark conspiracy theory. He'll rattle on for days (and cut and paste the same conspiracy article at least a dozen times) in a effort to calm his OCD-like fascination with conspiracy theories.


----------



## Hollie (Apr 26, 2015)

Penelope said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


Ah yes. How lucky you are to understand the twoof. You and a select few from the _Alex Jones Institute for Exposing the Twoof._

Come on. Spill it. I'm going to preemptively be the spoiler and implicate the Jooooooos as a party to your conspiracy theory.


----------



## SAYIT (Apr 26, 2015)

Hollie said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > don't know who Alex Jones is, but too many coincidences. I know its hard to believe, but all the evidence points to inside job.
> ...



Confessions of an Ex-Truther 
Mike Metzger, co-founder of 9/11Truth University of Albany

I was a true believer of all this controlled demolition nonsense for a time. I never cared about the physics or the claims of pseudo-"experts." What always did it for me was the fact that there was never a decent response to any of these questions by the government. Even the hit pieces you'd see on 9/11 were always personal attacks. The mainstream never contested the actual "facts" movies like Loose Change presented...

The truthers' misrepresentation of Silverstein's quote is one of the most popular "facts" to spit out, but in doing so, you are effectively in agreement that firefighters were not only involved in the controlled demolition of WTC7, but they are also aiding and abetting in the government's cover-up. Yeah, every firefighter who was out there on 9/11 is going to be complicit in the MURDER OF 343 OF THEIR FALLEN BROTHERS! To quote Loose Change co-creator Jason Bermas, "the firefighters are paid off."

This is absolute horseshit, which brings me to why I've formally distanced myself from this sorry excuse for a movement. Loose Change, 9/11 Mysteries, Alex Jones, and all the other kooks out there are fucking lying about, distorting, and misrepresenting the facts to further their personal agendas. And what is their agenda, you ask? Money, in the words of Shaggy 2 Dope, "mutha fuckin bitch ass money." Not only are they desecrating 3,000 graves, but they are profiting off of it. That, my friends, makes me sick to my fuckin stomach.

Confessions of an Ex-Truther Letter of Resignation Scroll Down for Newer Posts


----------



## eots (Apr 26, 2015)

Hollie said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Hollie said:
> ...


Is that why there are so many Hired Israeli firster trolls in 9/11 threads because of the apparent prior knowledge of 9/11 by Israeli intelligence..I would not blame the jooos for that anymore that the average american is responsible for lies of weapons of mass destruction or the bay of tonkin


----------



## eots (Apr 26, 2015)

SAYIT said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...


why would I give a rats ass what your nobodies opinion is ?
*
Dwain Deets, MS Physics, MS Eng*–* Former Director, Aerospace Projects, NASA Dryden Flight Research Center. * Before this appointment, he served as Director, Research Engineering Division at Dryden.  Recipient of the *NASA Exceptional Service Award and the Presidential Meritorious Rank Award *in the Senior Executive Service (1988).  Selected presenter of the Wright Brothers Lectureship in Aeronautics, a distinguished speaking engagement sponsored by the American Institute of Aeronautics and Astronautics (AIAA) (1986).  *Included in "Who's Who in Science and Engineering" 1993 - 2000. * Former Chairman of the Aerospace Control and Guidance Systems Committee of the Society of Automotive Engineers.  Former Member, AIAA Committee on Society and Aerospace Technology.  37 year NASA career.

*Statement in support of Architects and Engineers petition:*
"The many visual images (massive structural members being hurled horizontally, huge pyroclastic clouds, etc.) leave no doubt in my mind explosives were involved [in the destruction of the World Trade Center]."  http://www.ae911truth.org


----------



## Hollie (Apr 26, 2015)

eots said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



It was only a matter of a little nudge, a gentle prod and the twoofer loons are all too anxious to rattle of the conspiracy theories involving the Joooooos. 

Really, sweety. You're a mess. You should fix that.


----------



## SAYIT (Apr 26, 2015)

eots said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > Ah yes. How lucky you are to understand the twoof. You and a select few from the _Alex Jones Institute for Exposing the Twoof. _Come on. Spill it. I'm going to preemptively be the spoiler and implicate the Jooooooos as a party to your conspiracy theory.
> ...



As your clip admits, there is no evidence of Israeli involvement in 9/11 and I think the reason so many anti-Nazi posters are here is because there are so many lying skinhead Nazi skanks here trying to pass off half-truths and outright fabrications about the Joooos.


----------



## Hollie (Apr 26, 2015)

eots said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > Hollie said:
> ...



9/11 Twoof.org. 

An affiliate member and wholly owned subsidiary of_ Conspiracy Theory Loons, Intl., Inc. _


----------



## SAYIT (Apr 26, 2015)

Hollie said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Hollie said:
> ...



He can't ... he's Ideots.


----------



## eots (Apr 26, 2015)

SAYIT said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...


Alex jones simply reported on veterans and scholars such as these..they are not Alex jones theories
*
Col. James R. Uhl, MD, MC, U.S. Army (ret) – Retired U.S. Army Physician.  Served in several theaters of operations, from Viet Nam through Iraq.  Former Member, Certification in Military Medicine Working Group.  38-year Army career.

Statement to this website 9/20/07: "There is a well-organized cover-up of the events of 11 Sep 2001.  The 9/11 Commission was a white-washed farce.  There is evidence that US Government officials had advance knowledge of and are probably implicated in the events of 9/11. A huge body of physical evidence has been ignored, suppressed, and ridiculed by the media and by our Government.  Why did WTC 7 collapse?  It was never hit by an airplane and was apparently brought down by explosives.  How could Al-Qaida terrorists have had access and time to plant bombs in a top secret installation?  Why did the 9/11 Commission fail to seek the reason for the WTC 7 collapse? 
Patriots Question 9 11 - Responsible Criticism of the 9 11 Commission Report
*


----------



## Hollie (Apr 26, 2015)

eots said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > Hollie said:
> ...



What you aren't aware of is that Alex Jones is the founder, executive officer and head mucky muck who actually manages and controls the 9/11 Twoof Organization. Alex Jones is also a former Rabbi. I'll bet you didn't know that.


----------



## Penelope (Apr 26, 2015)

eots said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > Hollie said:
> ...



Ok, That is also where I did a lot of reading.  Unfortunately the many families who lost love ones and  do not believe the fake story have to live with this cover up, and so many people have made big bucks off of it. It served the purpose of going to war in Iraq and killing and destroying that country as well. Due to that we now have a huge mess in the ME, and lots of disabled vets and many who didn't make it back. So many on these message forums are too young to even know the changes this made in everything ,  The War On Terror.


----------



## SAYIT (Apr 26, 2015)

eots said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > Hollie said:
> ...



Your god Alex is a bit of a ... fruitcake.


----------



## Hollie (Apr 26, 2015)

eots said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > Hollie said:
> ...



9/11 Twoofer Patriots is an organization that is clandestinely owned, operated and published by Alex Jones, Intl, Inc., 

Alex Jones' real name is Herschell Moshiach.


----------



## Hollie (Apr 26, 2015)

Penelope said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > SAYIT said:
> ...



I'll sleep better knowing that we have you to spread the twoof.


----------



## SAYIT (Apr 26, 2015)

Hollie said:


> What you aren't aware of is that Alex Jones is the founder, executive officer and head mucky muck who actually manages and controls the 9/11 Twoof Organization. Alex Jones is also a former Rabbi. I'll bet you didn't know that.


Ultra Orthodox rabbi and world famous Talmudic scholar.


----------



## Penelope (Apr 26, 2015)

Hollie said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



I try my best. I read Alex Jones, nothing about being a rabbi., and I sure don't believe the end time bible prophecies. There are more intelligent people that have investigated this than the government ones that had to do the cover up.


----------



## eots (Apr 26, 2015)

Hollie said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > SAYIT said:
> ...


so now you are reduced to deluded fantasy to support your nonsense


----------



## eots (Apr 26, 2015)

your god is a lying weasel doing fake science


----------



## eots (Apr 26, 2015)




----------



## eots (Apr 26, 2015)




----------



## eots (Apr 26, 2015)

SAYIT said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > What you aren't aware of is that Alex Jones is the founder, executive officer and head mucky muck who actually manages and controls the 9/11 Twoof Organization. Alex Jones is also a former Rabbi. I'll bet you didn't know that.
> ...





Hollie said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Hollie said:
> ...


no conspiracy.. its all  well documented


----------



## eots (Apr 26, 2015)

SAYIT said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Hollie said:
> ...


----------



## eots (Apr 26, 2015)

Hollie said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Hollie said:
> ...


It seems this is why you want to deny all evidence of controlled demolition..is that it may implicate Israel


----------



## SAYIT (Apr 26, 2015)

eots said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > Hollie said:
> ...



See? He can't fix it ... he's Ideots.


----------



## SAYIT (Apr 26, 2015)

eots said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 Twoofer Patriots is an organization that is clandestinely owned, operated and published by Alex Jones, Intl, Inc.,
> ...



 The irony in your post being so thick even you may get a chuckle. My beer shot out through my nose. Big thanks.


----------



## Hollie (Apr 26, 2015)

eots said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


There is no evidence of controlled demolition. Sorry, but your Joooooo conspiracy theory is a product of your paranoia and general inability at attaining thinking human status.


----------



## Hollie (Apr 26, 2015)

eots said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > Hollie said:
> ...


 It's well documented in the vacant minds of you Alex Jones groupies. 

Fix your failings.


----------



## Hollie (Apr 26, 2015)

eots said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



You didn't know that worshipping Alex Jones is a crime in nineteen states?


----------



## Hollie (Apr 26, 2015)

eots said:


>



Is there an element of physics used by you Alex Jones groupies that is separate and distinct from peer reviewed physics?


----------



## eots (Apr 26, 2015)

Hollie said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


there is no peer review of NIST  they will not even release the computer model for verification citing national security 

here is a  link to the FOA request
http://cryptome.org/wtc-nist-wtc7-no.pdf


----------



## eots (Apr 26, 2015)

Hollie said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Hollie said:
> ...


*
Commander Ralph Kolstad, U.S. Navy (ret) *– *Retired fighter pilot.  Former Air Combat Instructor, U.S. Navy Fighter Weapons School* (Topgun).  20-year Navy career.  Aircraft flown: McDonnell Douglas F-4 Phantom, Douglas A-4 Skyhawk, and Grumman F-14 Tomcat.  Retired commercial airline captain with 27 years experience.  Aircraft flown: Boeing 727, 757 and 767, McDonnell Douglas MD-80, and Fokker F-100.  23,000+ total hours flown.

*Statement to this website 8/20/07: *"I started questioning the Sept 11, 2001 “story” only days after the event.  It just didn't make any sense to me.  How could a steel and concrete building collapse after being hit by a Boeing 767?  Didn't the engineers design it to withstand a direct hit from a Boeing 707, approximately the same size and weight of the 767?  The evidence just didn't add up. ... 
Patriots Question 9 11 - Responsible Criticism of the 9 11 Commission Report


----------



## eots (Apr 26, 2015)

NIST used computer models that they said have never been used in such an application before and are the state of the art. For this they should be commended for their skill. But the validation of these modeling results is in question. Others have computed aspects with different conclusions on the cause mechanism of the collapse. Moreover, it is common in fire investigation to compute a time-line and compare it to known events. NIST has not done that.
Page 2 of Article Former Chief of NIST s Fire Science Division Calls for Independent Review of World Trade Center Investigation OpEdNews


----------



## Hollie (Apr 26, 2015)

eots said:


> NIST used computer models that they said have never been used in such an application before and are the state of the art. For this they should be commended for their skill. But the validation of these modeling results is in question. Others have computed aspects with different conclusions on the cause mechanism of the collapse. Moreover, it is common in fire investigation to compute a time-line and compare it to known events. NIST has not done that.
> Page 2 of Article Former Chief of NIST s Fire Science Division Calls for Independent Review of World Trade Center Investigation OpEdNews



*Debunking 9/11 Myths: Why Conspiracy Theories Can't Stand Up to the Facts [Paperback]*

Debunking 9 11 Myths Why Conspiracy Theories Can t Stand Up to the Facts Popular Mechanics David Dunbar Brad Reagan John McCain 9781588166357 Amazon.com Books


You should drop ten and punt. You can always resort to your Wesley Clark conspiracy theories.


----------



## Hollie (Apr 26, 2015)

eots said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



Do you pray fives times per day at the altar of Alex Jones?


----------



## eots (Apr 27, 2015)

Hollie said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Hollie said:
> ...


*No and either does* *Commander Ralph Kolstad or the hundreds of other top level military veterans that are Signatories*

* requesting a reinvestigation of 9/11:* 
*
"We want truthful answers to question. …  As Americans of conscience, we ask for four things:
An immediate investigation by New York Attorney General Eliot Spitzer
Immediate investigation in Congressional Hearings.
Media attention to scrutinize and investigate the evidence.
The formation of a truly independent citizens-based inquiry."http://www.911truth.org/article

*


----------



## eots (Apr 27, 2015)

*Commander James Clow, MS, U.S. Coast Guard (ret) – Retired U.S. Coast Guard officer with extensive crisis management/emergency response training and drill experience. Hands-on domestic and overseas emergency response operations.* Former military assignments included; Chief, USCG National Response Center, USCG Headquarters, Washington, D.C. Project Manager, USCG Marine Safety Information System. Chief, Environmental Protection Branch, USCG, Portsmouth, VA. Former civilian roles included; Manager, Texaco Worldwide Response Team, Beacon, NY. Regional Response Manager, Equiva Services Crisis Management, Houston, TX. Regional Response Manager, Shell Oil Products, Houston, TX. Former Chair, American Petroleum Spills Task Force, Washington, D.C. and Chair, American Petroleum Spills Advisory Group, Washington, D.C. Graduate U.S. Coast Guard Academy.

*Statement in support of Architects and Engineers petition:* "No matter how one views the videos of the Towers and Building 7 collapsing, *the laws of physics MUST hold true. If F=ma appears to have been violated (e.g., free-fall collapse of the buildings at nearly 9.8 m/sec/sec), then something is seriously amiss *and one must start looking for the "other hand" hidden beneath the table to discover what is really happening. Your video does a good job of pointing out the fallacies and ineptitude advanced by the government investigators." http://www.ae911truth.org
*Signatory: Petition requesting a reinvestigation of 9/11, signed by more than 1,500 Architects and Engineers: *


----------



## Hollie (Apr 27, 2015)

eots said:


> *Commander James Clow, MS, U.S. Coast Guard (ret) – Retired U.S. Coast Guard officer with extensive crisis management/emergency response training and drill experience. Hands-on domestic and overseas emergency response operations.* Former military assignments included; Chief, USCG National Response Center, USCG Headquarters, Washington, D.C. Project Manager, USCG Marine Safety Information System. Chief, Environmental Protection Branch, USCG, Portsmouth, VA. Former civilian roles included; Manager, Texaco Worldwide Response Team, Beacon, NY. Regional Response Manager, Equiva Services Crisis Management, Houston, TX. Regional Response Manager, Shell Oil Products, Houston, TX. Former Chair, American Petroleum Spills Task Force, Washington, D.C. and Chair, American Petroleum Spills Advisory Group, Washington, D.C. Graduate U.S. Coast Guard Academy.
> 
> *Statement in support of Architects and Engineers petition:* "No matter how one views the videos of the Towers and Building 7 collapsing, *the laws of physics MUST hold true. If F=ma appears to have been violated (e.g., free-fall collapse of the buildings at nearly 9.8 m/sec/sec), then something is seriously amiss *and one must start looking for the "other hand" hidden beneath the table to discover what is really happening. Your video does a good job of pointing out the fallacies and ineptitude advanced by the government investigators." http://www.ae911truth.org
> *Signatory: Petition requesting a reinvestigation of 9/11, signed by more than 1,500 Architects and Engineers: *



You silly twoofers have been discredited so many times, it's surprising that  you continue to insist assigning yourselves as the village ideots with this loony conspiracy theory.


----------



## Hollie (Apr 27, 2015)

*Journal of Debunking 911 Conspiracy Theories, Volume 1, Issue 4*
Journal Of Debunking 9 11 Conspiracy Theories


----------



## KokomoJojo (Apr 27, 2015)

Hollie said:


> *Journal of Debunking 911 Conspiracy Theories, Volume 1, Issue 4*
> Journal Of Debunking 9 11 Conspiracy Theories



Bunch of wacked out debwunkers

*Peer-reviewed 9/11 Truth *

Academic Papers on 9/11
Compiled by University of Waterloo 9/11 Research Group
Debunking the Debunkers Peer-reviewed 9 11 Truth


----------



## KokomoJojo (Apr 27, 2015)

Hollie said:


> You silly twoofers have been discredited so many times,



stop making shit up poser


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 27, 2015)

KokomoJojo said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > *Journal of Debunking 911 Conspiracy Theories, Volume 1, Issue 4*
> ...



yep everytime they are cornered, their handlers instruct them to post a DEBWUNKER link.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 27, 2015)

KokomoJojo said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > You silly twoofers have been discredited so many times,
> ...


Better yet,he needs to get off the crack he has been smoking.lol.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 27, 2015)

KokomoJojo said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > *Journal of Debunking 911 Conspiracy Theories, Volume 1, Issue 4*
> ...



you REALLY did an excellent job there of handing his ass to him on a platter taking him to school  giving him a first class education.

He is going to have to consult with his handlers for a long time on this one.lol

 they will more than likely just instruct him to come back with a one liner with name calling like they always do.


----------



## Penelope (Apr 27, 2015)

> But I believe that in this, as well, you taught me to distinguish between the important and the unimportant, and concentrate on the important,” said Benjamin Netanyahu. “The same foresight led Father to say dozens of years ago that the threat to world peace would emerge from the same parts of the Muslim world where oil, terrorism and nuclear go together. And it is also what led him to tell me in the early 1990s that the Muslim extremists would not rest and would attempt to bring down the Twin Towers in New York, a prediction that I included in one my books in 1995.”



Benzion Netanyahu father of Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu dies at 102 - Israel News Haaretz

Everyone is waiting for the end time prophecies, well some are, but this man knew more than God I guess, he got it right. (the towers went down, who did it is another story)

Also this is not saying Muslims will attack the US but is specific, Muslims will attack the twin towers.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 27, 2015)

All the drivel the  DEBWUNKERS  have posted here thoughout this entire thread is just that,drivel and irrelevent because they cant debunk ANY of these facts in these four videos here. The first one here Eots posted in the beginning how NIST lied about their being no molten metal.


these next three videos here of witness testimonys backs up that video that John Gross of NIST told an outright lie.

Not only that,these next three videos prove and confirm what I have been saying all along that fires cannot cause a building to collapse and there were other buildings that  had far more severe fires and far more significant damage than bld 7 yet they did not collapse.




the photos in these buildings and what these experts say,confim that people like daws,hollie,carla and others can only post drivel and BS and have NOTHING to counter these facts in these videos but stupid rambings and debwunker links.

they will  all evade these videos and change the subject GUARANTEED.


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 27, 2015)

Penelope said:


> > But I believe that in this, as well, you taught me to distinguish between the important and the unimportant, and concentrate on the important,” said Benjamin Netanyahu. “The same foresight led Father to say dozens of years ago that the threat to world peace would emerge from the same parts of the Muslim world where oil, terrorism and nuclear go together. And it is also what led him to tell me in the early 1990s that the Muslim extremists would not rest and would attempt to bring down the Twin Towers in New York, a prediction that I included in one my books in 1995.”
> 
> 
> 
> ...



the disgusting bitch seems to have forgotten that her people
tried to knock the WTC  down in  1993-----that Netanyahu correctly
predicted that her people  would try again is no surprise to anyone with
a brain..      The disgusting bitch is  DESPERATE


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 27, 2015)

Just as i called it,I was a prophet,the paid shill cant counter facts so he gets frustrated and goes into meltdown mode.I am such a prophet.

Notice how just as i called it,as always,agent rosie had NOTHING but drivel to post or contribute as a rebuttal to all those facts in my videos?

Like clockwork,the 9/11 apologists are soooo predictable.they dont have a clue how to debate their postition.

agent rosie didnt even take the time to try and refute them,the others will all follow her lead of course.hee hee.


----------



## daws101 (Apr 27, 2015)

KokomoJojo said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > Six really stupid 9 11 conspiracies debunked in about six seconds
> ...


link?


----------



## daws101 (Apr 27, 2015)

Wildcard said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 inside job said:
> ...


really? how fucking gullible do you have to be to spout the bullshit you guys do even after you've been bitch slapped by the facts.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 27, 2015)

two farts in a row from the agent troll.^

the shills are going into meltdown mode knowing they are licked and cant counter the facts in all those four videos.

so predictable in defeat,they did EXACTLY as i said they would,could only come back with one liners in defeat.they are soooooo predictable its too funny.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 27, 2015)

9/11 inside job said:


> All the drivel the  DEBWUNKERS  have posted here thoughout this entire thread is just that,drivel and irrelevent because they cant debunk ANY of these facts in these four videos here. The first one here Eots posted in the beginning how NIST lied about their being no molten metal.
> 
> 
> these next three videos here of witness testimonys backs up that video that John Gross of NIST told an outright lie.
> ...




to not one bit of surprise,so far two 9/11 apologists have come on since this post and have yet to try and challenge the evidence in them.they just come back with childish insults in defeat.so predictable its too funny.

glad the 9/11 apologists here were never my lawyer,the way they always evade facts and engage in name calling in defeat,they would  lose every single case for me.

they are obviously frustrated that I have taken them to school.


----------



## daws101 (Apr 27, 2015)

eots said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > KokomoJojo said:
> ...


false .
it's you guys that rely on these fallacies to keep your fantasy alive  *BANDWAGON FALLACYWhen a concept is considered true because lots of people believe it's true.
APPEAL TO IGNORANCE
When a claim is considered true because it hasn't been disproven (or vice versa).

Examples:
"Since you cannot prove that Aliens do not exist, then they must exist."
"John said he saw a UFO last night, but he didn't get a photo. He must be lying."
*
*BEGGING THE QUESTION*
When the statement is assumed true based on the statement itself.

*Examples:*
"The Bible is the word of God, because it says so in the Bible."
"How do I know he's stupid? Because he doesn't know anything about anything."
"Marijuana wouldn't be illegal if it wasn't seriously harmful to your health."
*RED HERRING*
When someone diverts the attention away from the topic to a NEW topic to throw you off and win the argument.

_Structure:_
Topic A is being debated.
Topic B is introduced as being related to Topic A.
Topic A is abandoned.
Now Topic B is being used to discredit you.

*Examples:*
"So you think abortion results in lower crime rates. Well, we've all see what happened in Nevada with that abortion doctor who killed his patients with dirty equipment. You want that? You want to see patients killed in dirty clinics? Then go ahead and support abortion."
*STRAW MAN*
When someone ignores the argument and replaces it with a distorted or exaggerated version of that argument.


----------



## daws101 (Apr 27, 2015)

eots said:


> _*911 Truth: Distinguished Scientist Dr. Niels Harrit Sues Danish Newspaper for Libel*
> 
> *Global Research, March 03, 2015*
> 
> ...


The Global Research website was established on the 9th of September 2001, two days before the tragic events of September 11. Barely a few days later, Global Research had become a major news source on the New World Order and Washington’s “war on terrorism”.
new world order? wow as all of eots sources  do this one just oozes credibility ..


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 27, 2015)

9/11 inside job said:


> Just as i called it,I was a prophet,the paid shill cant counter facts so he gets frustrated and goes into meltdown mode.I am such a prophet.
> 
> Notice how just as i called it,as always,agent rosie had NOTHING but drivel to post or contribute as a rebuttal to all those facts in my videos?
> 
> ...



I am rosie-----I did not watch your video.


----------



## daws101 (Apr 27, 2015)

eots said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 inside job said:
> ...


don't you mean you specious speculation on the nist report?
 that, is very debatable.


----------



## daws101 (Apr 27, 2015)

eots said:


> *Arthur DelBianco* – WTC Survivor.  An American Building Maintenance employee.  Worked 15 years at the World Trade Center.
> 
> *Video interview 9/11/01:* "...and then all of a sudden it started like -- It sounded like gunfire.  You know, bang, bang, bang, bang, bang.  And then all of a sudden three big explosions."


 ok. but  what exploded?  or could  it have been something approximating the sound of an explosion
 fact :no evidence of any explosives  explosive, devices  or accelerants were found at any of the  impact zones


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 27, 2015)

I have no doubt that lots of things exploded-----INTENSE HEAT----remember?---
it causes gases encased to EXPAND.    and then      BANG!!!!     ---even a potato in
a very hot oven can explode---------sheeeeesh......to avoid----prick the skin with a fork


----------



## Penelope (Apr 27, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > > But I believe that in this, as well, you taught me to distinguish between the important and the unimportant, and concentrate on the important,” said Benjamin Netanyahu. “The same foresight led Father to say dozens of years ago that the threat to world peace would emerge from the same parts of the Muslim world where oil, terrorism and nuclear go together. And it is also what led him to tell me in the early 1990s that the Muslim extremists would not rest and would attempt to bring down the Twin Towers in New York, a prediction that I included in one my books in 1995.”
> ...



Well a dumb prediction then hey ,esp to get in his book of 1995. Really I read originally that the prediction was in early 90's  , and it was that Muslims would fly planes into the twin towers.


----------



## daws101 (Apr 27, 2015)

eots said:


> your god is a lying weasel doing fake science


false he not lying there was no molten steel  at the wtc.

Conspiracy sites like to bring up molten metal found 6 weeks after the buildings fell to suggest a bomb must have created the effect. The explanation doesn't go into the amount of explosive material needed because it would be an absurd amount. There is another explanation which is more plausible.

* Before reading the below, it might be a good idea for the novice to read Mark Ferran's explanation on how* "*Iron Burns!!!*"







 Oxidation of iron by air is not the only EXOTHERMIC reaction of iron (= structural steel which is about 98 % Fe, 1 % Mn, 0.2 % C, 0.2 % Si.....). There is at least one additional reaction of iron with the capability of keeping the rubble pile hot and cooking! 

The reaction between IRON AND STEAM is also very EXOTHERMIC and fast at temperatures above 400 deg C. This reaction produces Fe3O4 AND HYDROGEN. It is the classic example of a REVERSIBLE REACTION studied in Chemistry labs at high school. But believe it or not, back at the turn of the century, the reaction of iron and steam was used as an industrial process for the manufacture of hydrogen.

I think iron and steam could have reacted in this way (at least for a while) and generated a lot of heat. What is more, the hydrogen released would have been converted back to water by reaction with oxygen, thereby generating even more heat. In this case spraying water on the rubble pile was like adding fuel to a fire! 

Now add in gypsum reactions with H2 and CO and we have a great source of SO2 and/or H2S to sulfide the steel!

Perhaps the endless spraying of water on the rubble pile was not such a good idea!

In the usual lab experiment on the reversible reaction of iron and "steam", nitrogen (or some inert gas) is bubbled through water to create a gas stream saturated with water vapor at room temperature. This gas is then allowed to flow into a glass tube about 1 meter long containing iron in an inert boat at its center. This assembly is heated in a tube furnace to some desired temperature, say 500 deg C. The hydrogen/ nitrogen gas mixture is collected at the outlet of the tube furnace.

In the industrial process the feed gas might also be "water gas" which is a mixture of CO and water vapor. The outlet gas contains mostly H2 and CO2. 

I am sure there was plenty of water vapor AND oxygen in the void spaces in the rubble pile. This is the "steam" I am referring to.

Please remember that the recovered pieces of structural steel were heavily OXIDIZED as well as sulfided. The most important oxidizing agents available in the rubble pile were obviously O2 and H2O.

The rubble pile was not only inhomogeneous with regard to its composition, it was inhomogeneous with regard to its temperature. This was due to localized chemical reactions. Such reactions were capable of generating high temperatures in these localized hot spots.

The demolitionists much beloved thermite is a good example, BUT NOT THE ONLY EXAMPLE. AND THERE IS ABSOLUTELY NO PROOF WHATSOEVER THAT THERMITE, THERMATE, SOL-GEL NANO-THERMITE WAS EVER PRESENT AT THE WTC SITE!!!!!!

It is irrelevant whether or not the steam was wet or dry, that is a chemical engineering notion only of interest in a closed and controlled system, usually under high-pressure, such as a steam generator in a power station.

Water vapor was present in the rubble pile and water vapor reacts with iron releasing HYDROGEN. 

ITS CALLED A CORROSION REACTION:

METAL + WATER = METAL OXIDE + HYDROGEN

WHEN IT HAPPENED AT THREE MILE ISLAND IT CREATED A HYDROGEN BUBBLE

- NEU-FONZE


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 27, 2015)

Penelope said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



1993 is   EARLY  90s   -----the bomb in the parking lot did not work as well as
you guys wanted it to.        The obvious aim was to knock the building upon Manhattan killing   hundreds of thousands.       I will explain------an explosion at the
base can cause IMPLOSION------not good enough.       The plane method was supposed to knock the buildings into a few hundred thousand people-----
simple logic.    During the 60s ---70s.      islamo Nazi pigs became adept at
planehijackings------that's how you and yours caused the death of  Johnathan
Netanyahu.    It would be logical for Benzion Netanyahu to have plane
Hijacking on his mind.     They used to be one of your fave modalities for terrorism
purposes.       Homeland security people had no doubt that you and yours would
bomb crowds with those little nail bomb devices  at SPORTING EVENTS-----
I heard about more than five years ago------gee----how did they know?-------well....
it really does not take  that much GENIUS


----------



## daws101 (Apr 27, 2015)

eots said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > Hollie said:
> ...


false it's a well document conspiracy note the difference.


----------



## daws101 (Apr 27, 2015)

KokomoJojo said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > *Journal of Debunking 911 Conspiracy Theories, Volume 1, Issue 4*
> ...


*About*
_Disclaimer: We do not in any way represent or speak on behalf of the University of Waterloo._

The UW 9/11 Research Group is a group under the Federation of Students at the University of Waterloo. The group consists of UW students, professors and members of the general public. The group promotes interest, activism, academic research, and discussion on the events of September 11, 2001, by organizing public conferences, documentary nights and local meetings. In the period since 9/11, many researchers outside the mainstream of public discourse have increasingly been discovering and presenting evidence that contradicts the official account of what happened that day, including the official account of who was ultimately responsible for the attacks. 9/11 has served as the rationale both for a global “war on terror,” which has thus far targeted Afghanistan and Iraq, and for extreme reductions in civil liberties around the world. The UW 9/11 Research Group investigates all aspects of 9/11.

*Our Mission*
*TO EXPOSE* the official lies and cover-up surrounding the events of September 11th, 2001 in a way that inspires the people to overcome denial and understand the truth; namely, that elements within the US government and covert policy apparatus must have orchestrated or participated in the execution of the attacks for these to have happened in the way that they did.

*TO PROMOTE*, and in part to provide, the best in investigative reporting, scholarly research and public education regarding the suppressed realities of September 11th, its aftermath and exploitation for political ends, the toxic air cover-up, and the anthrax attacks; mindful always of standards of fact and logic, the limits of what we know in the absence of official investigative powers, and the dangers of rumor and unconfirmed or false claims.

*TO SEEK* justice and redress for those wronged on September 11th, or as a result of the events, beginning with complete disclosure of all records and evidence; reversal of all domestic and foreign policies following from the false premises of the official story; and full accountability for any and all individuals inside and outside the US government involved in the attacks who engaged in crimes of commission, facilitation, complicity, gross negligence, cover-up or obstruction of justice after the fact.

*TO ADVANCE* the insight that ending a world in which 9/11-type and other “synthetic” events dictate the agenda requires the fall of the present US and global system of warfare and fraud, of secret government and hidden economics, of power concentrated in the hands of the vanishingly few; the rebirth of constitutional, open and accountable republican institutions with absolute protection for the natural rights and liberties of human beings; the rise of popular sovereignty over polity and economy; and commitment to the purposes of truth and justice, freedom and equality, peace and solidarity among human beings of all lands, and security and a sustainable living for all; cognizant that the tensions inherent among these purposes are to be addressed and resolved only in an open and peaceful fashion by a sovereign, educated and fully informed people who always hold truth first.

*TO END*, by way of integrity and god-given creativity, the regime and illicit power structures responsible for 9/11 and to replace the system that made 9/11 necessary. We solicit collaboration with others who are committed to achieving these goals by way of peaceful transformation.

all of the sources koko sited are bias in the extreme.
*Scientific bias* is the assumption that a theory is true or false without evidence one way or another, or the attempt to dismiss or discourage research efforts to confirm or deny the theory - often on political or ideological grounds. This is generally seen as an obstacle to applying the scientific method.


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 27, 2015)

what would be the earth-shattering implications of molten steel at the  WTC  site?


----------



## daws101 (Apr 27, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> what would be the earth-shattering implications of molten steel at the  WTC  site?


that jet fuel burns hotter than the twoofers will admit.
when you get a chance watch the documentary national geographic science and conspiracy .
there's a  chapter in the film that explodes (pun intended) all the twoofer bullshit about jet fuel and it's effect on the twin towers,


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 27, 2015)

Isn't   "GLOBAL RESEARCH"   something like   MAD MAGAZINE???


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 27, 2015)

daws101 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > what would be the earth-shattering implications of molten steel at the  WTC  site?
> ...



Last time I looked thru my little chemistry textbook---(about 50 years ago)   I learned words like -----FLASH POINT----and  EXOTHERMIC REACTION -----
and I learned that burning fires are EXOTHERMIC----they produce lots of
heat and once that heat gets on something else to the point of its  FLASH
point-----a new exothermic reaction starts up -------SMOKEY THE BEAR told
me that one little lit cigarette can cause EXOTHERMIC REACTIONS 
that can bring a  WHOLE  forest down.     I fail to see the issue-----what is the
controversy-----what difference does the specific heat producted by airplane
fuel have to do with anything?      The heat produced by a LIT CIG   is not all that
much either.


----------



## daws101 (Apr 27, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


 can you see video on your computer?


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 27, 2015)

I have no speakers      <sob>       SOON!!!!    I hope


----------



## Penelope (Apr 27, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



You mean as well as you wanted ,it didn't start the war on terror like bibi want, How the West can Win The War on Terror, in his book in the late 80's

We didn't have a war on terror , but we do since 911.


----------



## daws101 (Apr 27, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> I have no speakers      <sob>       SOON!!!!    I hope


I think you can get it with subtitles...


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 27, 2015)

Penelope said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



terrorism is a lot OLDER than the past 14 years.     I wanted it?    
Is that what they told you last Friday?


----------



## daws101 (Apr 27, 2015)

Penelope said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...


bullshit we've been  conducting a not so secret war with terrists since at least the 70's .
your ignorance shines


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 27, 2015)

daws101 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



    "shines"?       I would have expressed that thought differently


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 27, 2015)

daws101 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



who is  "WE"  ??    Penelope has nothing against terrorism


----------



## daws101 (Apr 27, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...


 shines as in glaring ,obvious . lol!


----------



## daws101 (Apr 27, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...


we meaning the us in general, Penelope is a us citizen so like it or not she's part of it.


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 27, 2015)

daws101 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...


 
what is    "IT"    ----lots of people are so eager to be   PART OF IT-----
   that they are buying tickets to Turkey and Syria


----------



## daws101 (Apr 27, 2015)

it is obvious, don't you think?


----------



## eots (Apr 27, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> what would be the earth-shattering implications of molten steel at the  WTC  site?


the use of an Incendiary


----------



## eots (Apr 27, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


forest are not  made of concrete and steel


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 27, 2015)

eots said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > what would be the earth-shattering implications of molten steel at the  WTC  site?
> ...



well------there was lots of incendiary-------anything burning is an incendiary----the more exothermic it is----the more INCENDIARY it is


----------



## eots (Apr 27, 2015)

daws101 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > what would be the earth-shattering implications of molten steel at the  WTC  site?
> ...


kerosene or any hydrocarbon will burn at around 500-700F


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 27, 2015)

eots said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



trees are not the only things that burn up in forest fires


----------



## eots (Apr 27, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


when fire investigator say there where incendiary used the do not  mean what ever burns they mean a chemical accelerant


----------



## eots (Apr 27, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


concrete and steel will not burn at those temperatures


----------



## eots (Apr 27, 2015)

daws101 said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > SAYIT said:
> ...


Yes a well documented fact of Israel's conspiracy to commit espionage


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 27, 2015)

eots said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



ok -----that's their lingo under those particular circumstances----
----when an emergency room doctor says   "acute lead poisoning
of the brain"----he is not talking about a kid chewing on old paint chips----
------is talking either  22 or 38 or 45  caliber


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 27, 2015)

eots said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



I will help you understand------other stuff gets to flash point and combustion
ensues-------the "other stuff"   may be MORE exothermic than waxy hydrocarbons
or even a lit cigarette butt.......and on and on and on--------to the magic of a giant
marshmellow roast


----------



## eots (Apr 27, 2015)

Hollie said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > NIST used computer models that they said have never been used in such an application before and are the state of the art. For this they should be commended for their skill. But the validation of these modeling results is in question. Others have computed aspects with different conclusions on the cause mechanism of the collapse. Moreover, it is common in fire investigation to compute a time-line and compare it to known events. NIST has not done that.
> ...


Posting these debunking links is stupid they are so full of inaccuracy its impossible to address them all are they are often in direct contradiction to NIST


----------



## eots (Apr 27, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


Steel does not melt in a hydro carbon fire


----------



## eots (Apr 27, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > > But I believe that in this, as well, you taught me to distinguish between the important and the unimportant, and concentrate on the important,” said Benjamin Netanyahu. “The same foresight led Father to say dozens of years ago that the threat to world peace would emerge from the same parts of the Muslim world where oil, terrorism and nuclear go together. And it is also what led him to tell me in the early 1990s that the Muslim extremists would not rest and would attempt to bring down the Twin Towers in New York, a prediction that I included in one my books in 1995.”
> ...


----------



## Penelope (Apr 27, 2015)

The Israeli newspaper Ma'ariv on Wednesday reported that Likud leader Benjamin Netanyahu told an audience at Bar Ilan university that the September 11, 2001 terror attacks had been beneficial for Israel.

"We are benefiting from one thing, and that is the attack on the Twin Towers and Pentagon, and the American struggle in Iraq," Ma'ariv quoted the former prime minister as saying. He reportedly added that these events "swung American public opinion in our favor."

Netanyahu reportedly made the comments during a conference at Bar-Ilan University on the division of Jerusalem as part of a peace deal with the Palestinians.
Report Netanyahu says 9 11 terror attacks good for Israel - News - Israel News Haaretz

did just what it was suppose to do.


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 27, 2015)

I don't have speakers.    What was the  "foreknowledge"   on    1993  hit on the
WTC?


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 27, 2015)

Penelope said:


> The Israeli newspaper Ma'ariv on Wednesday reported that Likud leader Benjamin Netanyahu told an audience at Bar Ilan university that the September 11, 2001 terror attacks had been beneficial for Israel.
> 
> "We are benefiting from one thing, and that is the attack on the Twin Towers and Pentagon, and the American struggle in Iraq," Ma'ariv quoted the former prime minister as saying. He reportedly added that these events "swung American public opinion in our favor."
> 
> ...




oh-----right        it was  GOOD FER DA JOOOOS-----just like Auschwitz was.    Dem jooooos really know how to manipulate brain dead goys


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 27, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > The Israeli newspaper Ma'ariv on Wednesday reported that Likud leader Benjamin Netanyahu told an audience at Bar Ilan university that the September 11, 2001 terror attacks had been beneficial for Israel.
> ...



I find it fascinating that  islamo Nazi pigs are so EAGER to admit that they are
stupid.      Even the anti--government riots in Iran were blamed on   "people from England told our kids to riot".         I first learned about islamo brain dead stupidity
around  1970     when Pakistanis told me that the reason Pakistan cannot flourish
is because ----the ZIONIST CIA   tells them what to do.     way back circa  1970. 
Of course I read the propaganda way back circa  1960  when the ZIONISTS  were
instituting  ZIP  codes in order to  CONTROL THE WORLD 
         Z ionists  I n  P ower


----------



## KokomoJojo (Apr 27, 2015)

daws101 said:


> *Before reading the below, it might be a good idea for the novice to read Mark Ferran's explanation on how* "*Iron Burns!!!*"
> Oxidation of iron by air is not the only EXOTHERMIC reaction of iron
> ITS CALLED A CORROSION REACTION:
> METAL + WATER = METAL OXIDE + HYDROGEN
> ...



*"The Truth is that: HOT STEEL WILL CONTINUE TO UNDERGO EXOTHERMIC OXIDATION REACTIONS WHILE EXPOSED TO AIR, CAUSING IRON TO INCREASE ITS TEMPERATURE UNTIL IT MELTS, FORMING POOLS OF MOLTEN IRON."*

*really? your citation?*


----------



## KokomoJojo (Apr 27, 2015)

daws101 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > what would be the earth-shattering implications of molten steel at the  WTC  site?
> ...



but there is no steel that failed due to fire that I can find

can you show us any wtc steel that looks like this?






no of course you canr, but you can show us lots of steel that was cut, well if you had even a remote clue what to look for.


----------



## KokomoJojo (Apr 27, 2015)

daws101 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...




huge mystery to you aint it. LMAO

I can melt a soda can with a cigarette lighter too, so what.  Amazing aint it?  Proves yo7ur whole point does it!  

That experiment was conducted by a bunch of dumbasses that even admit its a worthless experiment and who posts it?  why dawes does of course.


----------



## KokomoJojo (Apr 27, 2015)

eots said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > Debunking 9 11 Myths Why Conspiracy Theories Can t Stand Up to the Facts Popular Mechanics David Dunbar Brad Reagan John McCain 9781588166357 Amazon.com Books
> ...



its a dirty debate tactic, this is what its called

Gish Gallop - RationalWiki

The *Gish Gallop* is the debating technique of drowning the opponent in such a torrent of small arguments that their opponent cannot possibly answer or address each one in real time. More often than not, these myriad arguments are full of half-truths, lies, and straw-man arguments — the only condition is that there be many of them, not that they be particularly compelling on their own. They may be escape hatches or "gotcha" arguments that are specifically designed to be brief, but take a long time to unravel. Thus, galloping is frequently used in timed debates (especially by creationists) to overwhelm one's opponent.


----------



## Hollie (Apr 27, 2015)

KokomoJojo said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Hollie said:
> ...


Good post. That would appear to define the tactics of you conspiracy theory loons.


----------



## Hollie (Apr 27, 2015)

http://www.jod911.com/Roberts_WTC7_Lies.doc

World Trade Center Building 7 

and the Lies of the 9/11 “Truth Movement”




Did firefighters abandon their fallen brothers to help real estate developer Larry Silverstein demolish a skyscraper?


Conspiracist Alex Jones and other 9/11 “Truth Movement” leaders gather at Ground Zero and accuse Silverstein of murder and FDNY heroes of heinous crimes, lies and cover-ups.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 27, 2015)

eots said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



thats an act of desperation by the shill posting  DEBWUNKER links that contradict NIST.His handlers are REALLY getting desperate now.



plus debwunker links dont counter a single thing in those four videos of mine.


----------



## KokomoJojo (Apr 27, 2015)

9/11 inside job said:


> thats an act of desperation by the shill posting  DEBWUNKER links that contradict NIST.His handlers are REALLY getting desperate now.
> 
> 
> 
> plus debwunker links dont counter a single thing in those four videos of mine.



they havent countered anything that any truther has posted.  

this is easier than shooting dead ducks!!!


----------



## JoshuaZ (Apr 27, 2015)

KokomoJojo said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > thats an act of desperation by the shill posting  DEBWUNKER links that contradict NIST.His handlers are REALLY getting desperate now.
> ...



KokomoJojo, let's say for sake of argument that no one has countered anything that any 9/11 Truther has posted here. If that's the case, why do you think they continue to disagree with you?


----------



## Wyld Kard (Apr 27, 2015)

daws101 said:


> Wildcard said:
> 
> 
> > Hollie said:
> ...





I'd agree with you but, then we'd both be fucking wrong.


----------



## Wyld Kard (Apr 27, 2015)

SAYIT said:


> Wildcard said:
> 
> 
> > SAYIT said:
> ...





> I would have a problem with the gov't findings if they weren't produced by so many highly qualified professionals. I would be suspicious of their findings if their computer models made perfect sense of so complex a issue.




You sound just like those gullible nutjobs who believe that global warming / climate change is real.  


> On the other hand it is 13 years after the fact and the best your loonytoon 9/11 CT Movement can produce is "there were no planes!"



And in 13 + years what is the best that gullible morons like yourself can do?  Continue to piss on the truth, just keep defending the lie.


----------



## Hollie (Apr 27, 2015)

KokomoJojo said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > thats an act of desperation by the shill posting  DEBWUNKER links that contradict NIST.His handlers are REALLY getting desperate now.
> ...


On the contrary, you silly twoofers are a laughable joke.


----------



## Hollie (Apr 27, 2015)

9/11 inside job said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Hollie said:
> ...


Actually, they do. 


Good Science and 9-11 Demolition Theories


----------



## eots (Apr 27, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> I don't have speakers.    What was the  "foreknowledge"   on    1993  hit on the
> WTC?


FBI created the plot, planned it found willing arab dupes through an informant provided them with all kinds of money,helped build the bomb the informant wanted the to use dummy explosives
but the FBI insisted on live bombs..the informant taped his FBI conversations or they would of thrown him in prison with the rest


----------



## eots (Apr 27, 2015)

Hollie said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


lol..you link to a rambling discourse from a visual artist...what a fucking Moron

* "those in the business of carrying out implosions on contracts worth millions of dollars – don’t share this belief."*
_



_


----------



## eots (Apr 27, 2015)

*"because thermite in its conventional form is useless in demolition: it is slow-burning, with unpredictable time to melt, and can only be used in direct contact with horizontal unclad steel beams"*
*Linear Thermite Charge*
*Battelle Memorial Institute*
Contact BMI About This Technology

Technology Marketing Summary
The Linear Thermite Charge (LTC) is designed to rapidly cut through concrete and steel structural components by using extremely high temperature thermite reactions jetted through a linear nozzle.

Description
Broadly, the invention provides for the thermite charges to make linear or curvilinear cuts into materials such as building structures, pavements, transport equipment such as ships, planes, and the like. As used herein, the term linear includes linear and curvilinear shapes. Typically, the term linear includes elongated jet shapes and is not limited by whether the elongated jet opening is linear, curvilinear, or has bends.

Benefits

Can cut both concrete and steel at one time making rebar/concrete structural elements faster to demolish
Can be designed to produce a linear cut by the use of a linear fixed-nozzle or a moving circular nozzle
Cuts with the speed of explosive shaped charges but without the fragmentation and logistical problems of explosives
Applications and Industries

Infrastructure (building/bridge) demolition
Roadway cutting for demolition or access holes for utility service
Pipeline cutting for offshore environments
Linear Thermite Charge - Energy Innovation Portal


----------



## Hollie (Apr 27, 2015)

eots said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 inside job said:
> ...



Ideot is on twoofer overload.


----------



## Hollie (Apr 27, 2015)

Thermite and Sulfur- Debunking 9 11 Conspiracy Theories and Controlled Demolition

Yet another goofy conspiracy theory debunked.


----------



## Hollie (Apr 27, 2015)

eots said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > I don't have speakers.    What was the  "foreknowledge"   on    1993  hit on the
> ...


Funny stuff. 

Alex Jones has another conspiracy theory loon to add to the list of the gullible.


----------



## eots (Apr 27, 2015)

Hollie said:


> KokomoJojo said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 inside job said:
> ...



Lets see I  have the findings of NIST ( shyam sunder) and this visual artist jackass hollie provided who list his qualifications as..* "I have spent my academic life researching the intersections between art, science and religion "*
and on the other hand I have hundreds of patriots like...

*Lt. Col. Robert Bowman, PhD, U.S. Air Force (ret*) – *Director of Advanced Space Programs Development under Presidents Ford and Carter.*  U.S. Air Force fighter pilot with over 100 combat missions.* (PhD in Aeronautics and Nuclear Engineering, Cal Tech).   Former Head of the Department of Aeronautical Engineering and Assistant Dean at the U.S. Air Force Institute of Technology.*  22-year Air Force career.  Also taught Mathematics and English at the University of Southern California, the University of Maryland, and Phillips University.

*Member:* _Political Leaders for 9/11 Truth_ Association Statement:

Hollies debwunker needs to gather his crayons and go draw a nice picture...


----------



## Hollie (Apr 27, 2015)

eots said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > KokomoJojo said:
> ...


You need to cut and paste some more silly YouTube videos. 

You Alex Jones groupies are a comical lot.


----------



## eots (Apr 27, 2015)

Hollie said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Hollie said:
> ...


So you find Robert  Bowman comical ?..You think Robert Bowman forms his awarded scientific research and development through Alex jones ?..sad..you must realise how pathetic you seem with your bizarre denials but you just do not care..


----------



## Hollie (Apr 27, 2015)

eots said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


I find you Alex Jones groupies comical. You conspiracy theory loons and your silly YouTube videos are a real hoot.


----------



## eots (Apr 27, 2015)

Hollie said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Hollie said:
> ...


----------



## Hollie (Apr 27, 2015)

eots said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



Just more of your pointless spam. It's pretty typical of you Alex Jones groupies to become infuriated when your conspiracy theories are debunked as fraudulent.


----------



## SAYIT (Apr 27, 2015)

eots said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > I don't have speakers.    What was the  "foreknowledge" on 1993 hit on the WTC?
> ...



Wait ... what?
Did you really just say the FBI perpetrated the 1993 WTC bombing?


----------



## eots (Apr 27, 2015)

SAYIT said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


Correction Appended

*Tapes Depict Proposal to Thwart Bomb Used in Trade Center Blast*
*By RALPH BLUMENTHAL
Published: October 28, 1993*

Law-enforcement officials were told that terrorists were building a bomb that was eventually used to blow up the World Trade Center, and they planned to thwart the plotters by secretly substituting harmless powder for the explosives, an informer said after the blast.

The informer was to have helped the plotters build the bomb and supply the fake powder, but the plan was called off by an F.B.I. supervisor who had other ideas about how the informer, Emad A. Salem, should be used, the informer said.
Tapes Depict Proposal to Thwart Bomb Used in Trade Center Blast - NYTimes.com


----------



## SAYIT (Apr 27, 2015)

eots said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



Yeah, a real fuck-up but not only does that article not support your bogus claim that the "FBI created the plot, planned it" or "found willing arab dupes"  but rather _clearly states_ that "The transcripts do not make clear the extent to which Federal authorities knew that there was a plan to bomb the World Trade Center, merely that they knew that a bombing of some sort was being discussed."
This seems just another in your ever growing litany of lies, Bubba.


----------



## eots (Apr 27, 2015)




----------



## SAYIT (Apr 27, 2015)

eots said:


>


 
Uh-huh. What witness reports was that talking head referring to? The only witness on that clip said she had questions and she wasn't getting answers. Questions about what is not explained.


----------



## paulitician (Apr 27, 2015)

9/11 was at least partially an inside job. But most Americans don't care. So the case is closed. Sadly there just isn't much point in discussing it anymore. 

Anything that doesn't go along with Government/Corporate Media narratives, is angrily dismissed as 'Tinfoil Hat' lies. This is a nation of drooling Sheeple. It is what it is.


----------



## KokomoJojo (Apr 28, 2015)

JoshuaZ said:


> KokomoJojo said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 inside job said:
> ...


lets not, lets say for the sake of stating the facts.
dont ask me, most people have reasons based in reality and I am not their shrink


----------



## KokomoJojo (Apr 28, 2015)

paulitician said:


> 9/11 was at least partially an inside job. But most Americans don't care. So the case is closed. Sadly there just isn't much point in discussing it anymore.
> 
> Anything that doesn't go along with Government/Corporate Media narratives, is angrily dismissed as 'Tinfoil Hat' lies. This is a nation of drooling Sheeple. It is what it is.



why? look up flt 253 haskell, the date, thats why.


----------



## KokomoJojo (Apr 28, 2015)

Hollie said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Hollie said:
> ...


yes thats why you and your idjits will forever be fucktards.

youtube videos have no value to a fucktard.


----------



## Hollie (Apr 28, 2015)

KokomoJojo said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


Actually, it's a fairly recent phenomenon where loopy conspiracy theorists can scour YouTube for silly videos that cater to their fears and paranoia.


----------



## Hollie (Apr 28, 2015)

KokomoJojo said:


> JoshuaZ said:
> 
> 
> > KokomoJojo said:
> ...


When have you goofy conspiracy theorists ever been concerned with facts?


----------



## JoshuaZ (Apr 28, 2015)

KokomoJojo said:


> lets not, lets say for the sake of stating the facts.
> dont ask me, most people have reasons based in reality and I am not their shrink



I'm highly curious what your mental model of them is. 

Similarly, I'm curious, do you think that the American people will ever wake up and realize that 9/11 was an inside job that included bringing down WTC 7 with a controlled demolition? If so, when do you think that will happen by?


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 28, 2015)

JoshuaZ said:


> KokomoJojo said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 inside job said:
> ...



Dude its because they are paid shills. what you  may not understand is that the government has paid operatives that troll this message board and several others everywhere.

they get paid to troll these boards in hopes of trying to derail any truth discussion about it..they are here to simply waste your time so  arguing back and forth with them is stupid.thats why I dont take their bait and put them on ignore and advise truthers here all the time to do the same. this is what they should do-


the difference between truthers and these paid shills is the paid shills here if you notice,not only blatanly ignore evidence and facts refusing to acknowledge or address them,but they evade the facts with DEBWUNKER links and refuse to watch videos or read books you refer them to always evading the facts changing the subject all the time and always  post lies when they are cornered.






paulitician said:


> 9/11 was at least partially an inside job. But most Americans don't care. So the case is closed. Sadly there just isn't much point in discussing it anymore.
> 
> there have been only a couple or so that have come on here that believe the 9/11 report who are not paid shills and the way you can they are not paid shills such as Hollie,and dawgshit-sayit,is they only post one liner insults when confronted with facts and then leave which is what 2 or  3 of them that came on here have done.
> 
> Anything that doesn't go along with Government/Corporate Media narratives, is angrily dismissed as 'Tinfoil Hat' lies. This is a nation of drooling Sheeple. It is what it is.



exactly.well said.9/11 is the LEAST of our problems we have to worry about from the government right now.It's like talking about how Barry is not a us citizen.Okay instead of talking about it,come up with SOLUTIONS to do something about it,arguing back and forth on it is fruitless.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 28, 2015)

JoshuaZ said:


> KokomoJojo said:
> 
> 
> > lets not, lets say for the sake of stating the facts.
> ...



the american sheep are so brainwashed and programmed some will never wake up on this.too many of them only see what they WANT to see.they dont want to look at the evidence.

so many of them are programmed and brainwashed they STILL think there is a difference between the two parties not accepting facts that both parties are corrupt and its actually a ONE PARTY SYSTEM designed to look like two so the sheople think they have a choice in who gets elected.


----------



## JoshuaZ (Apr 28, 2015)

9/11 inside job said:


> JoshuaZ said:
> 
> 
> > KokomoJojo said:
> ...



That's an interesting hypothesis that they are "paid shills" but let me suggest that these are rather people who genuinely and sincerely disagree. Do you think the government is spending the money to pay for people to go on every single little message board or forum and push the standard 9/11 narrative? Where is the money for this coming from? Wouldn't that if people found out if anything make it more likely that people would get suspicious?

By the way, I'm curious: given your user name, and your topical focus it seems like you'd expect that what you are doing will eventually succeed. In that context, can you give a date by when you expect the American public to accept that 9/11 was an inside job? Maybe  just a majority of the population accepting it?


----------



## eots (Apr 28, 2015)

JoshuaZ said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > JoshuaZ said:
> ...


----------



## eots (Apr 28, 2015)

Hollie said:


> KokomoJojo said:
> 
> 
> > Hollie said:
> ...


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 28, 2015)

KokomoJojo said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > thats an act of desperation by the shill posting  DEBWUNKER links that contradict NIST.His handlers are REALLY getting desperate now.
> ...



yep,yep,and yep to EVERYTHING you said.thats the UNDERSTATEMENT of the century.


----------



## JoshuaZ (Apr 28, 2015)

eots said:


> JoshuaZ said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 inside job said:
> ...



Are you claiming that Israel is paying people to spend time on boards defending the standard narrative of 9/11 ?


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 28, 2015)

eots said:


> JoshuaZ said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 inside job said:
> ...



The first guy with the glasses and dark hair is Dawes,guy sitting next to him is Hollie.


----------



## eots (Apr 28, 2015)

JoshuaZ said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > JoshuaZ said:
> ...


it would seem so


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 28, 2015)

JoshuaZ said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > JoshuaZ said:
> ...


NOW your catching on. Isreal along with agents in the government for the CIA,NSA,DIA,homeland security and probably a few others are indeed trolling this message board and SEVERAL others everywhere as well. they got them on political message boards everywhere,Not just here.

Not sure if you know this but congress did an investigation into the CIA's activities in the 70's and discovered documents the CIA has plants in the mainstream media and in workplaces.that hasnt change since then either.the CIA is every bit as evil and corrupt now than it was back then,even more so.

I mean you must SURELY know by now they were behind the JFK assassination as was israel? if not,what deserted island you been living on? lol


----------



## paulitician (Apr 28, 2015)

eots said:


> JoshuaZ said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 inside job said:
> ...



Oh yeah, the trolls are everywhere attempting to marginalize by way of ridicule. But i gave up discussing 9/11. Americans don't know, and they don't wanna know. And most importantly, they don't care. So the Bush Family was very close to the Bin Laden Family, and gave them special permission to fly out of the country right after the attack? Nothing to see here folks, right? 

Americans are very happy & content with their B.S. Government/Corporate Media narratives. Anything other than that, deeply upsets them. So they lash out with the angry 'Tinfoil Hat' insults and so on. 9/11 is over and done. Obviously there was a cover up, but most just don't care. So there just isn't any point discussing it further. It is very sad, but it is what it is.


----------



## eots (Apr 28, 2015)

*Paid Gov’t and Corporate Internet Trolls Are Real*
MARCH 1, 2014 BY 21WIRE 16 COMMENTS
*21st Century Wire* says…

*You know them… Their mission has nothing to do with national security, fighting terrorism, and catching criminals. Their mission is to distort public opinion and spread propaganda in order to generate a ‘consensus reality’ – and they are responsible for polluting the internet with much of the garbage in comment sections, Facebook groups, forums and bogus blog posts. 
Paid Gov t and Corporate Internet Trolls Are Real*


----------



## JoshuaZ (Apr 28, 2015)

9/11 inside job said:


> JoshuaZ said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



And you think that this giant army of many different agencies paying people troll hasn't been generally noticed why? None of them have spoken up about being paid to troll and derail discussions about 9/11 why?


----------



## eots (Apr 28, 2015)

JoshuaZ said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > JoshuaZ said:
> ...


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 28, 2015)

paulitician said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > JoshuaZ said:
> ...



exactly.the american sheep dont get it that both parties are corrupt,that its a ONE PARTY SYSTEM designed to look like two so they sure as hell are never going to accept 9/11 being an inside job.

till there is a third party president who gets elected who will serve the people instead of the bankers,there is no hope for the future of our country OR the world.


----------



## eots (Apr 28, 2015)

JoshuaZ said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > JoshuaZ said:
> ...


they attack anything that In their mind supports Muslims and the fact many in U.S  INTEL  cite Israeli prior knowledge of 9/11


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 28, 2015)

9/11 inside job said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


In fact the last HALFWAY decent president we had was Carter


JoshuaZ said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > JoshuaZ said:
> ...



thats not true at all that none of them have not spoken up.

I Was a Paid Internet Shill

How are the  american sheep going to hear about it from the LAMESTREAM media when its controlled by the CIA? wakey wakey.

the sheep here in the states after all these years STILL  think there is a difference in the two parties.

If they are THAT stupid, thinking Romney or Bush is any different than Obama which so many millions DO,then they obviously cant think for themselves and their mind is too far gone because they been programmed and brainwashed  their whole lives.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 28, 2015)

Thats why I post at this site a lot because its the best site i have come across that is open minded on 9/11 and other government corruption.

Most sites you go to and I have been at,the mods play favorites,they let the shills on their forums get away with murder allowing them to call you names and then when you hit back and call them names after they insulted you FIRST,they tell you to knock it off.

Most political message boards are government controlled,I would say this is one of the rare ones out there that is not.

this site to their credit, is about the only site i have come across where the mods dont play favorites.they actually allow you to talk about how the government has paid shills on message boards,practically all other message boards i go to,the mods delete a post like the ones me and eots have posted and ban you.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 28, 2015)

You go to the Israel section,they got paid shills constantly trolling there all the time.they constantly evade facts and the only thing they come back with is they always say  you are anti semetic.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 28, 2015)

eots said:


> JoshuaZ said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 inside job said:
> ...



I just finished watching that video.Excellent stuff there Eots.Thanks for posting it.

This short 5 minute video is one that everybody on this thread should view ESPECIALLY Josh. That backs up what i was saying,that we indeed have a lot of paid shills trolling in the Israel section everyday.more so than they do here in the conspiracy section by far.

So Josh,as you can see by watching that video and reading my link i posted,thats not true at all that there havent been people that havent come out and said they were shills,not only have people come out and said so,but its even documented as that video that Eots just posted,proves.

that media isnt controlled by the CIA so they dont hold back news items like that.Great to see some kind of media come out and talk about that.best presentation I have ever seen on that bar none.thanks again for sharing that with us Eots.very informative stuff.


----------



## JoshuaZ (Apr 28, 2015)

eots said:


> JoshuaZ said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 inside job said:
> ...



That... does not answer my question. So you are claiming that massive groups in every major three letter agency are doing this? Do you realize how many middle managers would have to know?

"Hey Bob, I get why we need to have our people say that ISIS is a bunch of poopy heads, and that the dollar is more stable as a currency than it really is, but why are we being told to troll and disrupt any attempt at a discussion about 9/11?" You don't think that wouldn't raise more questions than it it would squish?


----------



## daws101 (Apr 28, 2015)

eots said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > what would be the earth-shattering implications of molten steel at the  WTC  site?
> ...


if there was one but there was not...next!


----------



## daws101 (Apr 28, 2015)

eots said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


 bullshit
*Flash point* 38 °C (100 °F)
*Autoignition temperature* 245 °C (473 °F)[10]
*Freezing point* −47 °C (−53 °F) −40 °C (−40 °F)
*Max adiabatic burn temperature* 2,500 K (2,230 °C) (4,040 °F) Open Air Burn temperature: 1,030 °C (1,890 °F)[11][12][13]
*Density at 15 °C (59 °F)* 0.804 kg/L (6.71 lb/US gal) 0.820 kg/L (6.84 lb/US gal)
*Specific energy* 43.15 MJ/kg 43.02 MJ/kg
*Energy density* 34.7 MJ/L 35.3 MJ/L


----------



## daws101 (Apr 28, 2015)

eots said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


bullshit

the strength of concrete containing

siliceous aggregate begins to drop off at about 800 °F and is reduced to about 55% at 1200oF.


Concrete containing lightweight aggregates and carbonate aggregates retain most of their

compressive strength up to about 1200 oF


----------



## daws101 (Apr 28, 2015)

eots said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


red herring


----------



## daws101 (Apr 28, 2015)

eots said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


#1 your facts are wrong. Where did you get them?
Hydrocarbon fuels can burn at temperatures up to 1600C.


----------



## daws101 (Apr 28, 2015)

KokomoJojo said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


lol!


----------



## daws101 (Apr 28, 2015)

KokomoJojo said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > *Before reading the below, it might be a good idea for the novice to read Mark Ferran's explanation on how* "*Iron Burns!!!*"
> ...


the writing in red ....


----------



## daws101 (Apr 28, 2015)

KokomoJojo said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


wrong as always !
you are the queen of no clue..









 I already know what your bullshit defense will be .
you'll blather some nonsense about it  not being exactly the same as yours.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 28, 2015)

someone farted in here.^


----------



## daws101 (Apr 28, 2015)

KokomoJojo said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...





eots said:


> JoshuaZ said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 inside job said:
> ...


red herring


----------



## daws101 (Apr 28, 2015)

JoshuaZ said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > JoshuaZ said:
> ...


hey new guy, eot's will never give you an honest answer...


----------



## daws101 (Apr 28, 2015)

9/11 inside job said:


> someone farted in here.^


brilliant retort handjob


----------



## daws101 (Apr 28, 2015)




----------



## eots (Apr 28, 2015)

daws101 said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


Like fire protection systems, fires are also considered in two categories. They are classified as either cellulosic or hydrocarbon. In fire protection terms, the difference between the two types of fire is the time it takes for the fire to reach its maximum temperature range. Under test conditions a hydrocarbon fire will reach a temperature of 900°C in 8 minutes, whilst a cellulosic fire will take 60 minutes to reach the same level.

http://www.pfpsystems.com/assets/Uploads/HydrocarbonBook1.pdf


----------



## SAYIT (Apr 28, 2015)

JoshuaZ said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > JoshuaZ said:
> ...



Occasionally someone does a tally of all the people who would have been necessary to plan and perpetrate any of the various 9/11 CTs promoted by our foil-hat brigade. Any number of gov't agencies (both foreign and domestic), some NGOs (al Qaeda) the small army of tech people who would be required to prep and plant whatever brought down those buildings, the airlines, the MS media, the first responders (of which hundreds willingly sacrificed their lives for the "cause") the courts, the insurers and most of those who don't buy into the CT silliness (who must therefore be paid shills) well, you get the idea.
Anyway, it turns out that hundreds of millions are 9/11 co-conspirators but in over 13 years none have blown the whistle. Zippo. Zilch. Nada.
Freekin' amazing!


----------



## SAYIT (Apr 28, 2015)

daws101 said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


 
Nor was there molten steel.


----------



## eots (Apr 28, 2015)

structural steel  melting point is approximately 1510ºC(2750ºF).


----------



## eots (Apr 28, 2015)

SAYIT said:


> JoshuaZ said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


physics and evidence do not care about your imaginings of  what the operation would require


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 28, 2015)

eots said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



so?      that's the INITIAL thing on fire-------just like the first thing on fire that smokey
the bear does is a cigarette butt  ----------no question that  "cellulosic"  thing will reach
really HIGH temperatures------eventually------the last time I gazed into my organic
chemistry text book------them POLYMERS were chock full of very HIGH ENERGY
bonds.     What point are you STRUGGLING to make?


----------



## daws101 (Apr 28, 2015)

eots said:


> structural steel  melting point is approximately 1510ºC(2750ºF).


true ...
1600 °C is equal to 2912 °F
The conversion formula is Fahrenheit temperature = (9/5 x Celsius temperature)+ 32
you just fucked yourself again!


----------



## eots (Apr 28, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...


you are then one struggling and babbling nonsense


----------



## SAYIT (Apr 28, 2015)

daws101 said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



Our Ideots has been reduced to blatant lying lately, signaling (IMHO) his final desperate attempt to avoid admitting - at least to himself - that his dream of 9/11 CT fame and glory and the "Truther" Movement itself are dead issues. Ideots may survive the realization but I fear for HandJob ... he could do something rash.


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 28, 2015)

eots said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > JoshuaZ said:
> ...




regardless of the evidence presented by the  CT  people ---proving that the WTC did not go down-------I still believe that the  EVENT DID HAPPEN


----------



## daws101 (Apr 28, 2015)

eots said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > JoshuaZ said:
> ...


since you know jack shit about physics and evidence.all you have is your imaginings.
also you are about to blow a gasket.


----------



## daws101 (Apr 28, 2015)

eots said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


standard eots disclaimer when he's getting his ass handed to him.
in other words..... lol!


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 28, 2015)

eots said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



I AM DELIGHTED to learn that buildings never burn down.     (one went down in my town just because of a faulty electric pot-----I am so glad it did not really
happen------there was another that went down just because of some
Chanukah candles------SO GOOD that it did not happen and those kids are still
alive since candle wax really does not burn all that hot)


----------



## SAYIT (Apr 28, 2015)

eots said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > Occasionally someone does a tally of all the people who would have been necessary to plan and perpetrate any of the various 9/11 CTs promoted by our foil-hat brigade. Any number of gov't agencies (both foreign and domestic), some NGOs (al Qaeda) the tech people who prepped and planted whatever brought down those buildings, the airlines, the MS media, the first responders (of which hundreds willingly sacrificed their lives for the "cause") the courts, the insurers and most of those who don't buy into the CT silliness (who must therefore be paid shills) well, you get the idea.
> ...



But it's not my "imaginings" of what was required to plan and perpetrate any of the foil-hat silliness you and your now-defunct movement could fabricate, it was yours. As JoshZ noted, you "paid shills" CT just adds more co-conspirators to the ever-growing list.


----------



## eots (Apr 28, 2015)

[


daws101 said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > structural steel  melting point is approximately 1510ºC(2750ºF).
> ...



QUOTE="daws101, post: 11288976, member: 30999"]





eots said:


> structural steel  melting point is approximately 1510ºC(2750ºF).


true ...
1600 °C is equal to 2912 °F
The conversion formula is Fahrenheit temperature = (9/5 x Celsius temperature)+ 32
you just fucked yourself again![/QUOTE]
#1 your facts are wrong. Where did you get them?
hydrocarbon fires do not reach those temperatures 

There is fairly broad agreement in the fire science community that flashover is reached when the average upper gas temperature in the room exceeds about 600°C. Prior to that point, no generalizations should be made: There will be zones of 900°C flame temperatures, but wide spatial variations will be seen. Of interest, however, is the peak fire temperature normally associated with room fires. The peak value is governed by ventilation and fuel supply characteristics [12] and so such values will form a wide frequency distribution. Of interest is the maximum value which is fairly regularly found. This value turns out to be around 1200°C, although a typical post-flashover room fire will more commonly be 900~1000°C. actual fact, no jurisdiction demands fire endurance periods for over 4 hr, at which point the curve only reaches 1093°C.
http://www.pfpsystems.com/assets/Uploads/HydrocarbonBook1.pdf


----------



## eots (Apr 28, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


really and was it made of concrete and structural steel ?..did it collapse at free fall....


----------



## eots (Apr 28, 2015)

SAYIT said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 28, 2015)

eots said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



brick and structural steel------and sheet rock.  ----and linoleum-----and the lamp shade were -----?silk????  --------there was some plastic furniture-----it got burnt up-----the kids were made of kid        I once saw a car burn up-----metal stuff and plastic and some
fuzzy stuff in the seats


----------



## daws101 (Apr 28, 2015)

eots said:


> [
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> ...


#1 your facts are wrong. Where did you get them?
hydrocarbon fires do not reach those temperatures

There is fairly broad agreement in the fire science community that flashover is reached when the average upper gas temperature in the room exceeds about 600°C. Prior to that point, no generalizations should be made: There will be zones of 900°C flame temperatures, but wide spatial variations will be seen. Of interest, however, is the peak fire temperature normally associated with room fires. The peak value is governed by ventilation and fuel supply characteristics [12] and so such values will form a wide frequency distribution. Of interest is the maximum value which is fairly regularly found. This value turns out to be around 1200°C, although a typical post-flashover room fire will more commonly be 900~1000°C. actual fact, no jurisdiction demands fire endurance periods for over 4 hr, at which point the curve only reaches 1093°C.

http://www.pfpsystems.com/assets/Uploads/HydrocarbonBook1.pdf[/QUOTE]     








rationalizing does not change the math ....
Updated May 19, 2014.
This is a list of flame temperatures for various common fuels. Adiabatic flame temperatures for common gases are provided for air and oxygen. For these values, the initial temperature of air, gas and oxygen are 20 °C. MAPP is a mixture of gases, chiefly methyl acetylene and propadiene with other hydrocarbons.

*Flame Temperatures*

*Fuel* *Flame Temperature*
acetylene 3,100 °C (oxygen), 2,400 °C (air)
blowtorch 1,300 °C (2,400 °F, air)
Bunsen burner 1,300-1,600 °C (2,400-2,900 °F, air)
butane 1,970 °C (air)
candle 1,000 °C (1,800 °F, air)
carbon monoxide 2,121 °C (air)
cigarette 400-700 °C (750-1,300 °F, air)
ethane 1,960 °C (air)
hydrogen 2,660 °C (oxygen), 2,045 °C (air)
MAPP 2,980 °C (oxygen)
methane 2,810 °C (oxygen), 1,957 °C (air)
natural gas 2,770 °C (oxygen)
oxyhydrogen 2,000 °C or more (3,600 °F, air)
propane 2,820 °C (oxygen), 1,980 °C (air)
propane butane mix 1,970 °C (air)
propylene 2870 °C (oxygen)
Typical Flame Temperature for Different Fuels


----------



## daws101 (Apr 28, 2015)

eots said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


only for 2.5 seconds just like wtc7...


----------



## daws101 (Apr 28, 2015)

eots said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...


debunked


----------



## eots (Apr 28, 2015)

daws101 said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > SAYIT said:
> ...


lol...Idiot


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 28, 2015)

eots said:


> [
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> ...


#1 your facts are wrong. Where did you get them?
hydrocarbon fires do not reach those temperatures

There is fairly broad agreement in the fire science community that flashover is reached when the average upper gas temperature in the room exceeds about 600°C. Prior to that point, no generalizations should be made: There will be zones of 900°C flame temperatures, but wide spatial variations will be seen. Of interest, however, is the peak fire temperature normally associated with room fires. The peak value is governed by ventilation and fuel supply characteristics [12] and so such values will form a wide frequency distribution. Of interest is the maximum value which is fairly regularly found. This value turns out to be around 1200°C, although a typical post-flashover room fire will more commonly be 900~1000°C. actual fact, no jurisdiction demands fire endurance periods for over 4 hr, at which point the curve only reaches 1093°C.
http://www.pfpsystems.com/assets/Uploads/HydrocarbonBook1.pdf[/QUOTE]
He always fucks himself with his lies.nothing new there.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 28, 2015)

eots said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



agent dawgshit as always fucked himself.


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 28, 2015)

ok    lets say there was molten steel-----SO???       I have a fork that was
distorted by heat----stainless steel----or bent out of shape


----------



## Wyld Kard (Apr 28, 2015)

daws101 said:


> JoshuaZ said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


 
And I suppose that you think you do?

If so, that's laughable since *YOU* have *NEVER *posted anything honest or factual about 9/11, you dumbfuck!


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 28, 2015)

can I apply for a  TROLL JOB?


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 28, 2015)

eots said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > KokomoJojo said:
> ...


priceless.


----------



## SAYIT (Apr 28, 2015)

eots said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



Same old silly YouTubes. Anyone can say anything and upload a video but none of the "witnesses" you quote tested the material ... NONE. Yet no matter how many times that truth is revealed, you continue to post your silliness.


----------



## SAYIT (Apr 28, 2015)

eots said:


> lol...Idiot


 
Nah ... Ideots


----------



## SAYIT (Apr 28, 2015)

9/11 inside job said:


> priceless.



Did you mean useless, Princess?


----------



## Penelope (Apr 28, 2015)

SAYIT said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > SAYIT said:
> ...



You don't even listen to them.


----------



## eots (Apr 28, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> ok    lets say there was molten steel-----SO???       I have a fork that was
> distorted by heat----stainless steel----or bent out of shape


there was molten steel and those temperatures could not of been reached with a fire..the only explanation for molten steel is some type of explosive or incendiary was used


----------



## eots (Apr 28, 2015)




----------



## irosie91 (Apr 28, 2015)

eots said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > ok    lets say there was molten steel-----SO???       I have a fork that was
> ...



really?    what sort of explosions melt steel?     What sort of incendiaries melt
steel?        how did people in the bronze age melt metals to make BRONZE----
They did melt iron-----and as far as I understand ----adding carbon leads to steel.
------steel was made by using  nuclear bombs?-----or some kind of specific
incendiary?


----------



## eots (Apr 28, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


 there is no disputing the melting point of steel or the the temperature of  Hydrocarbon fire you nit-wit..these are scientific facts not in dispute


----------



## SAYIT (Apr 28, 2015)

Penelope said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



Once more for the terminally dense: None of those "witnesses" tested the molten liquid for the presence of steel. None. Zilch. Zippo. Nada.


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 28, 2015)

eots said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



I am a nit-wit?          you are playing a silly game-----pretending that the ONLY
release of energy in the   WTC  incident consisted of burning jet fuel------you are
that stupid.    ----that's it-----once the jet fuel was all burned up-----everything ended in the mind of the nitwits of the world


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 28, 2015)

SAYIT said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > SAYIT said:
> ...



I still do not see the big time   "STEEL"  issue------but it is certainly true----I can melt some metals on my stove top


----------



## SAYIT (Apr 28, 2015)

eots said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > ok    lets say there was molten steel-----SO???       I have a fork that was
> ...



There was no molten steel.


irosie91 said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



Not steel. The issue is just part of the box of lies promoted by the "Truther" Movement to create doubt about what so many Americans witnessed on 9/11.

"I thought the term ‘Truth Movement’ meant that there’d be some search for truth. I was wrong." - Charlie Veitch, recovering former 9/11 "Truther"


----------



## eots (Apr 28, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...


you can not melt steel on your stove top loon


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 28, 2015)

SAYIT said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



I have no way of knowing just what there MIGHT have been in the building----that could have  "EXPLODED"      I is no expert on explosions------but I kinda know that
stuff  "catches on fire"-------and even just  FLOUR   (ie ground up wheat)  suspended in the air can sustain an  "explosion".      A huge building as was the WTC   has all kinds of machinery -------heaters,  refrigerators, printers ------cleanng
machines-------wired up stuff.    The models presented by  DA TROOOFERs-----seem to be -----a steel container------with a bit of jet fuel spilled therein------something like an oil lamp----goes out when the oil is gone.     I have a sense that so many DIFFERENT events could have been galvanized by the force of the impact plus the burning fire-------that it is almost impossible to try to discuss and to try to unravel the events-------some of our guys seem to be comparing the event to a single burning candle


----------



## eots (Apr 28, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


fire investigators are well aware of the the temperatures of an office fire  and its contents it has been well studied...it does not burn hot enough to melt steel... not possible...not in dispute


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 28, 2015)

eots said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > SAYIT said:
> ...



I said  "metal"------as in chea


eots said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > SAYIT said:
> ...




oh   the general run'o themill   office fire.      an EGG  will explode in the microwave


----------



## eots (Apr 28, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



you are a loon


----------



## eots (Apr 28, 2015)

"It is much more difficult to tell if melting has occured in the grain boundary regions in this steel as was observed in the A36 steel in the WTC 7."

Under the "Suggestions for Future Research" you find this...

"The severe corrosion and subsequent erosion of Samples 1 and 2 are a very unusual event. No clear explanation for the source of the sulfur has been identified. The rate of corrosion is also unknown. It is possible that this is the result of long-term heating in the ground following the collapse of the buildings. It is also possible that the phenomenon started prior to collapse and accelerated the weakening of the steel structure."

Thermite and thermate will give the result found under the rubble. It keeps on eroding and giving off heat for a very long time. Plus, needs no oxygen to do that.
http://www.fema.gov/pdf/library/fema403_apc.pdf


----------



## Hollie (Apr 28, 2015)

eots said:


> "It is much more difficult to tell if melting has occured in the grain boundary regions in this steel as was observed in the A36 steel in the WTC 7."
> 
> Under the "Suggestions for Future Research" you find this...
> 
> ...


Ah. The silly thermite conspiracy.


----------



## Hollie (Apr 28, 2015)

eots said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


You're the loon who is foaming at the mouth over your silly conspiracy theories. 

So, who really is the loon?


----------



## eots (Apr 28, 2015)




----------



## Hollie (Apr 28, 2015)

Here's the appropriate site for ideot.


----------



## eots (Apr 29, 2015)

Hollie said:


> Here's the appropriate site for ideot.


http://www.fema.gov/pdf/library/fema403_apc.pdf


----------



## Hollie (Apr 29, 2015)

eots said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > Here's the appropriate site for ideot.
> ...


----------



## daws101 (Apr 29, 2015)

eots said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


only an idiot would post shit that was proven wrong before it was ever posted and that's you and your minions


----------



## daws101 (Apr 29, 2015)

Wildcard said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > JoshuaZ said:
> ...


thanks for proving theory correct... conspiracy believers can't distinguish fact from fiction ...


----------



## daws101 (Apr 29, 2015)

AND? the fema report does not support  your fantasy .


----------



## daws101 (Apr 29, 2015)

eots said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > ok    lets say there was molten steel-----SO???       I have a fork that was
> ...


 false conclusion based on speculation and wishful thinking and not evidence.


----------



## daws101 (Apr 29, 2015)

eots said:


>


no credits no credibility..


----------



## daws101 (Apr 29, 2015)

eots said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > SAYIT said:
> ...


But if all you want is to see steel melt, any old blowtorch will do the job. The metal at the end of the process will be useless for pretty much any technical purposes, though.


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 29, 2015)

daws101 said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



there is something called   "metal fatigue"   <<< so poetic.      Hubby depends on a STEEL BRACE-----that itself depends on a nice solid steel ---really strong---well made SWISS craftsmanship-----screw------it happens----now and then-----
the screw breaks and he is on the floor    BANG!!!!!!.  <<<< all simply because a 150lb male walks on this brace.    (he does not even play  soccer anymore)   
Somehow the CT nuts imagine they are going to convince me that a plane crash
onto a steel frame building-----a fire burning for more than an hour thruout  and stuff falling all over the place is not going to bother a few steel beams?


----------



## daws101 (Apr 29, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


  funny thing about it is it's a red herring.
the steel beams did not need to melt and did not .
all that was required was for them to be weakened and to bend shifting the load and gravity did the rest.
the amount of  melted "metal" is so small it's inconsequential.


----------



## daws101 (Apr 29, 2015)

back on topic, jet fuel was not the cause of wtc7 fires..
no traces of thermite other accelerants  or explosives were found ...


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 29, 2015)

daws101 said:


> back on topic, jet fuel was not the cause of wtc7 fires..
> no traces of thermite other accelerants  or explosives were found ...



I certainly BELIEVE that------ a plane crashed into the damn thing-----the event provided a few hundred reasons for fires to start up in a big building with all kinds
of machinery around, and electrical connections and------of course some chick with nail polish remover in her purse  ........well ---anyway ----lots of reasons    ----OH----the SEVEN building!!!!!!!!!-----that had all kinds of stuff FALL on it-----same thing


----------



## daws101 (Apr 29, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > back on topic, jet fuel was not the cause of wtc7 fires..
> ...


a plane did not but wtc 1 did.


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 29, 2015)

daws101 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



right          are we still talking about that building?      As far as I recall there was
no one in it when it went down


----------



## daws101 (Apr 29, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


not a soul ..nothing that couldn't be replaced either as a target is was useless.


----------



## eots (Apr 29, 2015)

daws101 said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


like you ever worked with metal


----------



## eots (Apr 29, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


so people can just blow up a 47 floor skyscraper on 9/11 and no one should care ?..the real question is why are you and cronies still talking about it..so why are you


----------



## eots (Apr 29, 2015)

daws101 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...


yet here is daws everyday ..like it was his job...trying to debwunk it


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 29, 2015)

eots said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



I am here just about every day too-----what  is your point??-----MY GOLDEN YEARS.........well----I do have to admit that a did some sneak up stuff on
computers at work -----during the ungolden years------but now my hours are FREE
and clear to communicate with the good people of  US-messageboard
The seven building was clearly NOT the target   -----it was just a bonus hit
for you and yours


----------



## daws101 (Apr 29, 2015)

eots said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


matter of fact I have, what you don't know about being on the technical side of show biz would fill a universe.  
did you know what fabrication is? prop making?


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 29, 2015)

eots said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



what makes you think "people  BLEW IT UP?  "     I did not see the first plane hit---
but I saw the second----------the people controlling those planes were,  clearly,  
VERY MOTIVATED     and the people celebrating the event  (on Atlantic Avenue, Brooklyn)   were very delighted with the event and the motivation of the people who controlled the planes


----------



## daws101 (Apr 29, 2015)

eots said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...


since nobody blew up anything your statement  is nonsense.


----------



## eots (Apr 29, 2015)

daws101 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...


funny thing is there was molten metal and fire would not weaken a concrete a steel hi -rise to the point of collapse never has before 9/`11 or after


----------



## daws101 (Apr 29, 2015)

eots said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


false I hadn't been here hardly at all until you came out of hiding.
and that's have successfully debunked it.


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 29, 2015)

daws101 said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



can I add my side of fabrication?  -------for me  "fabrication"   consisted for years-----of some criminal stating     "I can't go back to jail----my left arm is paralyzed because the cop hit me"    and the other fabrication was    "I have no idea why I did
not come back to the navy base on Monday------I do not even remember my name"


----------



## daws101 (Apr 29, 2015)

eots said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


only because the same condition are not present....next!


----------



## eots (Apr 29, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


no plane wtc 7 dumbass


----------



## eots (Apr 29, 2015)

daws101 said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...


liar...next


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 29, 2015)

eots said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



I do not think you are right about that ------ intense heat and intense SHAKE UP-----can weaken steel-------just a  150 lb man walking on a finely crafted swiss steel
brace--------ends up breaking now and then-----best steel and best craftsmanship. 
Steel is just a crystal structure-------I can throw some ice against the wall and it
breaks.     I once had a little diamond in  a necklace and it CHIPPED


----------



## daws101 (Apr 29, 2015)

eots said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


she knows that .


----------



## daws101 (Apr 29, 2015)

eots said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


really since 911 have there been any aircraft strikes on high rises ? any that were damaged by other collapsing high rises.
any long burning fires that were not fought for long because of no water?
the answer is no so the conditions are not present and you tripped over your dick again.


----------



## eots (Apr 29, 2015)

daws101 said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...


why do you say that when NIST  says fire not damage brought done the wtc7..who is it you are trying to deceive


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 29, 2015)

eots said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



right ---no plane-----big fire and big explosion as   WTC  1 and 2 collapsed  MORON


----------



## SAYIT (Apr 29, 2015)

eots said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > really since 911 have there been any aircraft strikes on high rises ? any that were damaged by other collapsing high rises.
> ...



I just read Daw's post. Nowhere does he claim that the damage from falling buildings brought down WTC7. It did, however, cause the fires that did bring down WTC7.
So who is it _you_ are trying to deceive?


----------



## eots (Apr 29, 2015)

SAYIT said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...


"_really since 911 have there been any aircraft strikes on high rises ? any that *were damaged *_
*by other collapsing high rises."*


He is claiming wtc 7 can not be compared to all other skyscraper fires because it was damaged by falling debris, knowing full well NIST say damage was not a factor other than igniting the fires...so then it can be compared to other hi-rise fires...


----------



## eots (Apr 29, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


What big explosion occurred at wtc 7 according to NIST ?


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 29, 2015)

eots said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



the explosion -----ie BIG TIME ENERGY release----was the collapses of building one and two     ------the shock wave w


eots said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



the big time explosion ---huge release of energy was the collapses of buildings one and two------cast debris all over Manhattan      Other buildings in the area were also damaged----an historic church----had to be rebuilt


----------



## eots (Apr 29, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


Newton s laws of motion A simple introduction


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 29, 2015)

eots said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



I know newton's laws of motion-------I do not need your "simple" comic book version


----------



## eots (Apr 29, 2015)

please explain the freefall collapse of wtc 7
if wtc 7 was in freefall what does that mean..


----------



## eots (Apr 29, 2015)




----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 29, 2015)

eots said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


do try and keep up agent rosie troll.Like all shills,you ran away with your tail between your legs  from my four videos. like clockwork,you agents are so predictable.lol


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 29, 2015)

eots said:


>



agents dawgshit,hollie,and rosey of course cover their ears and close their eyes since they only see what they want to see.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 29, 2015)

Penelope said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



they NEVER listen to any of the videos you post here since it shoots down their lunatic ramblings.


----------



## eots (Apr 29, 2015)

9/11 inside job said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


must be a shitty job..professional liar..has to wear heavy on the soul over time


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 29, 2015)

9/11 inside job said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



I don't do videos because I have no speakers.   cocksucker


----------



## Penelope (Apr 29, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


Well your potty mouth makes up for it. On the bottom of most videos is a closed caption, CC and you can read it, although most of the time the spelling if off, but usually one can keep understand what is being said.


----------



## eots (Apr 29, 2015)

Penelope said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 inside job said:
> ...


you can buy speakers for 10 bucks..


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 29, 2015)

Penelope said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 inside job said:
> ...



how would an illiterate slut like you know if the spelling is off?------even so----I have seen lots of spelling errors coming from your pig sty.      I am not interested in the issue of building seven.     It was empty of people when it went down.  Your pigs had already murdered thousands.   -------and your filth continues


----------



## Wyld Kard (Apr 29, 2015)

daws101 said:


> Wildcard said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...


 
thanks for proving that you're still full of shit as usual.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 29, 2015)

Hey Penny,I never heard back from you if you watched these four videos here of mine yet?

WTC building 7 Page 72 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum

the trolls here wont listen to them and talk about the information and evidence in them,so would sure like to hear you discuss them since you DONT cover your ears and close your eyes each time they are shown. they wont listen to them so would like SOMEONE to comment on the facts discussed in them and comment on them.

WTC building 7 Page 72 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum

thats what you end up doing when you discuss this with trolls,they evade the facts and wont watch your videos you post just engaging in childish name calling one liners,so i have no choice but to ask a fellow truther to discuss the information in them.lol


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 29, 2015)

eots said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...




a fact that probably never dawned on dawgshit,hollie wants a cracker or rosie.


----------



## eots (Apr 29, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


----------



## Wyld Kard (Apr 29, 2015)

SAYIT said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...


 


> It did, however, cause the fires that did bring down WTC7.


Yeah, sure it did.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 29, 2015)

love that laughable garbage these shills keep spewing out that the fires caused the collapse of bld 7 crap.

as always they prove they wont watch my 4 videos i have challenged them over and over and over again since they know those videos show what a bunch of stupid liars they all are.


----------



## Hollie (Apr 29, 2015)

9/11 inside job said:


> love that laughable garbage these shills keep spewing out that the fires caused the collapse of bld 7 crap.
> 
> as always they prove they wont watch my 4 videos i have challenged them over and over and over again since they know those videos show what a bunch of stupid liars they all are.


Your goofy videos are nothing but hysterical conspiracy theory drivel.


----------



## Hollie (Apr 29, 2015)




----------



## eots (Apr 29, 2015)

Hollie said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > love that laughable garbage these shills keep spewing out that the fires caused the collapse of bld 7 crap.
> ...


you can not explain the freefall collapse of building 7 anymore than NIST  could..this is why you do not even attempt to and post you 5 word post of drivel and denial


----------



## Hollie (Apr 29, 2015)

eots said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 29, 2015)

why would anyone care what caused the collapse of building 7?   The people were all out------the air was already poisoned.     I have heard 'stories'  that it was demolished
as if were it demolished that would be a  REALLY BIG DEAL      Even I can think of reasons why it would be a good idea to put it down.    People later died
of inhaling that poisoned air-------did anyone miss that fact?.     If it contained fires---
that would be another good reason to put it down -----fires spread----the sky was
BLACK over manhattan.    Can someone explain this giant issue to me?


----------



## eots (Apr 29, 2015)

Hollie said:


>


this is what the debwunker is reduced to when presented with the facts as they have no way of explaining the free fall of building 7


----------



## Hollie (Apr 29, 2015)

9/11 inside job said:


> Hey Penny,I never heard back from you if you watched these four videos here of mine yet?
> 
> WTC building 7 Page 72 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> ...


Why would anyone be persuaded by goofy conspiracy theories.


----------



## eots (Apr 29, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> why would anyone care what caused the collapse of building 7?   The people were all out------the air was already poisoned.     I have heard 'stories'  that it was demolished
> as if were it demolished that would be a  REALLY BIG DEAL      Even I can think of reasons why it would be a good idea to put it down.    People later died
> of inhaling that poisoned air-------did anyone miss that fact?.     If it contained fires---
> that would be another good reason to put it down -----fires spread----the sky was
> BLACK over manhattan.    Can someone explain this giant issue to me?


you are getting repetitive...you can not explain the free fall collapse of building 7 is the issue


----------



## Hollie (Apr 29, 2015)

eots said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


You poor, twoofer. Your silly cut and paste conspiracy theories are a bust. 

Move on to your even sillier UFO conspiracy theories. Cut and paste your silly Wesley Clark conspiracy theory drivel.


----------



## Hollie (Apr 29, 2015)

eots said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > why would anyone care what caused the collapse of building 7?   The people were all out------the air was already poisoned.     I have heard 'stories'  that it was demolished
> ...


There was no free fall collapse.... except that of your silly conspiracy theories.


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 29, 2015)

eots said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > why would anyone care what caused the collapse of building 7?   The people were all out------the air was already poisoned.     I have heard 'stories'  that it was demolished
> ...



oh----the   APPROXIMATED velocity of fall-----approachting free fall.    SO?    
maybe it was demolished via  IMPLOSION       SO?


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 29, 2015)

Hollie said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



I do not see the issue even if the velocity of the fall did approach free fall


----------



## eots (Apr 29, 2015)

Hollie said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Penny,I never heard back from you if you watched these four videos here of mine yet?
> ...


because no one can explain the free fall collapse of building 7 and over 2000 architects, engineers, have put there names and reputations on the line to publicly say WTC 7 was a controlled demolition
World Trade Center Building 7 Demolished on 9 11 - Home


----------



## eots (Apr 29, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


There is no question of free fall and simply what it means is all structure all resistance below had to be removed simultaneously something that can only be achieved with a well planed and timed demolition..NIST makes no attempt to explain the collapses or free fall as the computer model ends at initiation of collapse sequence


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 29, 2015)

eots said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 inside job said:
> ...



so????       what if it was?      all the people were out------the smoke was lying like a poison cloud over lower manhattan------but building was messed up and smoldering and -----near by OTHER buildings were damaged by the ongoing
wreckage-------_SO MAYBE SOMEONE DECIDED THAT IT WOULD BE A GOOD  IDEA TO GET BUILDING SEVEN OUT OF THE WAY-----like six or seven
hours after one and two fell


----------



## Hollie (Apr 29, 2015)

eots said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 inside job said:
> ...


There was no free fall collapse, except for the collapse of your goofy conspiracy theory.


----------



## Hollie (Apr 29, 2015)

eots said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Hollie said:
> ...


There's no question of free fall. The Jooooos are responsible for the thermite charges that started the building fires and the massive explosion.


----------



## Hollie (Apr 29, 2015)

eots said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > why would anyone care what caused the collapse of building 7?   The people were all out------the air was already poisoned.     I have heard 'stories'  that it was demolished
> ...


What free fall collapse?


----------



## eots (Apr 29, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


So then NIST was a cover -up and the entire NIST investigation is in question and prior knowledge of the impending terror attacks and preplanning would of been required


----------



## Hollie (Apr 29, 2015)

eots said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


NIST was controlled by the same Joooooos who planted the thermite charges in building 7.


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 29, 2015)

eots said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



nope-----seven stood for many many hours after  one and two dropped.   If they decided to do a controlled demo of that relatively little building----they probably
could have managed to do so------maybe there is some national security issue
in simply not revealing the circumstances of getting rid of seven


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 29, 2015)

Hollie said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



OOOH....     dem       da ones who called in sick that morning


----------



## eots (Apr 29, 2015)

Hollie said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


Israeli involvement could not occur without complicity with elements within our government
and jooos would be no more responsible for the 9'11 attacks than the average American


----------



## Hollie (Apr 29, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


Yep. It was that series of phone calls among the few Jooooooo conspirators to alert the others of the planned attacks.


----------



## eots (Apr 29, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


a 47 seven story skyscraper is not a little building it would be the tallest building in many major cities and you scenario still makes all NIST findings invalid


----------



## eots (Apr 29, 2015)

Hollie said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Hollie said:
> ...


???


----------



## Hollie (Apr 29, 2015)

eots said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


Correct. The illuminati, Freemasons and a secret society of alternate reality Girl Scouts, all managed by the Joooooos, who were responsible.


----------



## Hollie (Apr 29, 2015)

eots said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


Good answer. 

Mums the word. If anyone asks, you weren't there and you never got the secret phone call. 

What thermite?


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 29, 2015)

Hollie said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Hollie said:
> ...



the secret code word that morning was    "SHACHARIT"       sssshhhhhhhhhh.....


----------



## eots (Apr 29, 2015)

Hollie said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Hollie said:
> ...


how does this babble debwunk the controlled demoliton of building 7 ?


----------



## eots (Apr 29, 2015)

*Larry L. Erickson, BS Aeronautical Eng, MS Aeronautical Eng, PhD Eng Mechanics *– Retired N*ASA Aerospace Engineer and Research Scientist.  Conducted research in the fields of structural dynamics, aerodynamics, aeroelasticity and flutter.  Recipient of NASA's Aerodynamics Division Researcher-of-the-Year Award.  33-year NASA career*.  Member, American Institute of Aeronautics & Astronautics.  Instructor, Physics and Aerospace Engineering, California Polytechnic State University, San Luis Obispo 1998 - present.  Author and co-author of several scientific papers on aerodynamic analysis.  Contributing author to _Applied Computational Aerodynamics_ (1990).

*Statement in support of Architects and Engineers petition:*
"Serious technical investigations by experts seem to be lacking from the official explanations."  http://www.ae911truth.org
*Signatory: Petition requesting a reinvestigation of 9/11, signed by more than 1,500 Architects and Engineers: *


----------



## Hollie (Apr 29, 2015)

eots said:


> *Larry L. Erickson, BS Aeronautical Eng, MS Aeronautical Eng, PhD Eng Mechanics *– Retired N*ASA Aerospace Engineer and Research Scientist.  Conducted research in the fields of structural dynamics, aerodynamics, aeroelasticity and flutter.  Recipient of NASA's Aerodynamics Division Researcher-of-the-Year Award.  33-year NASA career*.  Member, American Institute of Aeronautics & Astronautics.  Instructor, Physics and Aerospace Engineering, California Polytechnic State University, San Luis Obispo 1998 - present.  Author and co-author of several scientific papers on aerodynamic analysis.  Contributing author to _Applied Computational Aerodynamics_ (1990).
> 
> *Statement in support of Architects and Engineers petition:*
> "Serious technical investigations by experts seem to be lacking from the official explanations."  http://www.ae911truth.org
> *Signatory: Petition requesting a reinvestigation of 9/11, signed by more than 1,500 Architects and Engineers: *


Notice how the Jooooooos are trying to trying to blame the Air Force (run by the Saudi monarchy) for 9/11.
*
Lt. Col. Robert Bowman, PhD, U.S. Air Force (ret*) –
*U.S. Air Force fighter pilot with over 100 combat missions. (PhD in Aeronautics and Nuclear Engineering, Cal Tech). Former Head of the Department of Aeronautical Engineering and Assistant Dean at the U.S. Air Force Institute of Technology. *22-year Air Force career. Also taught Mathematics and English at the University of Southern California, the University of Maryland, and Phillips University.

*Member:* _Political Leaders for 9/11 Truth_ Association Statement:"Scholars and professionals with various kinds of expertise---including architects, engineers, firefighters, intelligence officers, lawyers, medical professionals, military officers, philosophers, religious leaders, physical scientists, and pilots---have spoken out about radical discrepancies between the official account of the 9/11 attacks and what they, as independent researchers, have learned. They have established beyond any reasonable doubt that the official account of 9/11 is false and that, therefore, the official “investigations” have really been cover-up operations.
Patriots Question 9 11 - Responsible Criticism of the 9 11 Commission Report


----------



## eots (Apr 29, 2015)

Hollie said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Hollie said:
> ...



Stage 1 (0 to 1.75 seconds): acceleration less than that of gravity (i.e., slower than free fall).
Stage 2 (1.75 to 4.0 seconds): gravitational acceleration (free fall)
Stage 3 (4.0 to 5.4 seconds): decreased acceleration, again less than that of gravity
Questions and Answers about the NIST WTC 7 Investigation


----------



## Hollie (Apr 29, 2015)

eots said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


Notice how the Jooooooos are trying to trying to blame the Air Force (run by the Saudi monarchy) for 9/11.
*
Lt. Col. Robert Bowman, PhD, U.S. Air Force (ret*) –
*U.S. Air Force fighter pilot with over 100 combat missions. (PhD in Aeronautics and Nuclear Engineering, Cal Tech). Former Head of the Department of Aeronautical Engineering and Assistant Dean at the U.S. Air Force Institute of Technology. *22-year Air Force career. Also taught Mathematics and English at the University of Southern California, the University of Maryland, and Phillips University.

*Member:* _Political Leaders for 9/11 Truth_ Association Statement:"Scholars and professionals with various kinds of expertise---including architects, engineers, firefighters, intelligence officers, lawyers, medical professionals, military officers, philosophers, religious leaders, physical scientists, and pilots---have spoken out about radical discrepancies between the official account of the 9/11 attacks and what they, as independent researchers, have learned. They have established beyond any reasonable doubt that the official account of 9/11 is false and that, therefore, the official “investigations” have really been cover-up operations.
Patriots Question 9 11 - Responsible Criticism of the 9 11 Commission Report


----------



## eots (Apr 29, 2015)

Hollie said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > *Larry L. Erickson, BS Aeronautical Eng, MS Aeronautical Eng, PhD Eng Mechanics *– Retired N*ASA Aerospace Engineer and Research Scientist.  Conducted research in the fields of structural dynamics, aerodynamics, aeroelasticity and flutter.  Recipient of NASA's Aerodynamics Division Researcher-of-the-Year Award.  33-year NASA career*.  Member, American Institute of Aeronautics & Astronautics.  Instructor, Physics and Aerospace Engineering, California Polytechnic State University, San Luis Obispo 1998 - present.  Author and co-author of several scientific papers on aerodynamic analysis.  Contributing author to _Applied Computational Aerodynamics_ (1990).
> ...


that would of been the 9/11 commission not the jooos crazy lady


----------



## Hollie (Apr 29, 2015)

eots said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


Did you know that Robert Bowman is a former Rabbi?


----------



## eots (Apr 29, 2015)

Hollie said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Hollie said:
> ...


thats nice


----------



## Hollie (Apr 29, 2015)

eots said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


The 9/11 commission members met secretly in the offices of the Israeli a Intelligence. 

Dats da twoof.


----------



## eots (Apr 29, 2015)

Simply listen to the inane ramblings of debwunkers then listen to this Man ..


----------



## Hollie (Apr 29, 2015)

eots said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


Nice? That's all you can say, nice?

Robert Bowman is reported to have had a romantic affair with several Israeli Intelligence Service agents.


----------



## Hollie (Apr 29, 2015)

eots said:


> Simply listen to the inane ramblings of debwunkers then listen to this Man ..


Notice how the Jooooooos are trying to trying to blame the Air Force (run by the Saudi monarchy) for 9/11.
*
Lt. Col. Robert Bowman, PhD, U.S. Air Force (ret*) –
*U.S. Air Force fighter pilot with over 100 combat missions. (PhD in Aeronautics and Nuclear Engineering, Cal Tech). Former Head of the Department of Aeronautical Engineering and Assistant Dean at the U.S. Air Force Institute of Technology. *22-year Air Force career. Also taught Mathematics and English at the University of Southern California, the University of Maryland, and Phillips University.

*Member:* _Political Leaders for 9/11 Truth_ Association Statement:"Scholars and professionals with various kinds of expertise---including architects, engineers, firefighters, intelligence officers, lawyers, medical professionals, military officers, philosophers, religious leaders, physical scientists, and pilots---have spoken out about radical discrepancies between the official account of the 9/11 attacks and what they, as independent researchers, have learned. They have established beyond any reasonable doubt that the official account of 9/11 is false and that, therefore, the official “investigations” have really been cover-up operations.
Patriots Question 9 11 - Responsible Criticism of the 9 11 Commission Report


----------



## eots (Apr 29, 2015)

Debwunkers are wholly dependent on inane _make believe _as they can not dispute controlled demolition


----------



## Hollie (Apr 29, 2015)

eots said:


> Debwunkers are wholly dependent on inane _make believe _as they can not dispute controlled demolition


There's nothing inane about the twoof. 

Did you know that the 9/11 Commission was secretly funded by the Mossad?


----------



## Hollie (Apr 29, 2015)




----------



## eots (Apr 29, 2015)

Hollie said:


>


you really think your amature video made by some nobody  debwunks Robert bowman and 2000 architects and engineers


----------



## Hollie (Apr 29, 2015)

eots said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...





eots said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Do you really think that the former Rabbi Robert Bowman Can be trusted.


----------



## Hollie (Apr 29, 2015)

eots said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


----------



## eots (Apr 29, 2015)

Hollie said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Hollie said:
> ...


Yes. absolutely , proven through a life time of achievement and patriotic service.. other than your slanderous make believe..do have any reason to call this patriots integrity or expertise into question ?


----------



## eots (Apr 29, 2015)

Hollie said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Hollie said:
> ...


your videos are proof of your delusion and denial and are not based in reality. the 2000 architects, engineers for 911 truth..the professors, the top level military veterans like bowman are the face of 9/11 truth not your crude fantasy strawman


----------



## KokomoJojo (Apr 29, 2015)

daws101 said:


> KokomoJojo said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



your first pic isnt the core

the second has a nice clean cut that you are hiding.





in fact its one of the all time favs for proving explosive demolition!

yer doing great!  keep up the good work!


----------



## Hollie (Apr 30, 2015)

eots said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


Thats just what the Joooooooos want you to believe. In fact, you sound like a paid shill for Mossad.


----------



## Hollie (Apr 30, 2015)

KokomoJojo said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > KokomoJojo said:
> ...


----------



## eots (Apr 30, 2015)

Hollie said:


> KokomoJojo said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...


lol.. you do not give a shit what you post do you..did you even watch that 15 sec video ?     it couldn't be anymore pointless...you should be fired.. you should at least be required to try to put up some kind of coherent counter argument


----------



## KokomoJojo (Apr 30, 2015)

eots said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > KokomoJojo said:
> ...



beat me to the draw, never seen such absurd useless posts as comes from these duhbwunker dopes out here.


----------



## Hollie (Apr 30, 2015)

eots said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > KokomoJojo said:
> ...


You poor, dear. Your cult of conspiracy theory loons has been made a laughing stock and you're angry.


----------



## Hollie (Apr 30, 2015)

KokomoJojo said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Hollie said:
> ...


----------



## Hollie (Apr 30, 2015)

KokomoJojo said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Hollie said:
> ...


----------



## eots (Apr 30, 2015)

*Eddy Shalom, BS Physics, BS EE* – *Aerospace Engineer and Technical Manager with over 30 years of experience working in NASA's Jet Propulsion *Laboratory in flight electronics and other areas.
*Statement in support of Architects and Engineers petition:* "*As a physics major, it has been clear to me for some time that the 'Official Conspiracy Theory' is totally absurd. *It is not clear to me why so many intelligent people with the same education and training refuse to even review the evidence with an open mind. This is our greatest challenge and under-utilized resource." http://www.ae911truth.org


----------



## Hollie (Apr 30, 2015)




----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 30, 2015)

eots said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 inside job said:
> ...



this is what the debwunker is reduced to when presented with the facts as they have no way of explaining the free fall of building 7

beat me to the draw, never seen such absurd useless posts as comes from these duhbwunker dopes out here.


----------



## Hollie (Apr 30, 2015)




----------



## Hollie (Apr 30, 2015)

9/11 inside job said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Hollie said:
> ...


In every case, the twoofers are debunked.


----------



## Hollie (Apr 30, 2015)




----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 30, 2015)

someone farted in here.^


----------



## Hollie (Apr 30, 2015)




----------



## Penelope (Apr 30, 2015)

9/11 inside job said:


> All the drivel the  DEBWUNKERS  have posted here thoughout this entire thread is just that,drivel and irrelevent because they cant debunk ANY of these facts in these four videos here. The first one here Eots posted in the beginning how NIST lied about their being no molten metal.
> 
> 
> these next three videos here of witness testimonys backs up that video that John Gross of NIST told an outright lie.
> ...



I don't know how anyone can watch these videos  and esp. the 3rd one by Richard Gage, and not without a shadow of a doubt believe that the story the Gov. is giving, NIST, is not a  made up lie and cover up of the conspirators.


----------



## Hollie (Apr 30, 2015)




----------



## eots (Apr 30, 2015)

Hollie said:


>


+


Hollie said:


>


why are debwunkers always in contradiction with NIST in your videos ? do they not believe the NIST report ?


----------



## eots (Apr 30, 2015)

Hollie said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


and the comments on debwunker videos are always disabled so no one can point out all their errors


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 30, 2015)

eots said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 inside job said:
> ...



you can post up your objections on this board


----------



## eots (Apr 30, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Hollie said:
> ...


clearly not everyone who watches the video comes to this board.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 30, 2015)

Penelope said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > All the drivel the  DEBWUNKERS  have posted here thoughout this entire thread is just that,drivel and irrelevent because they cant debunk ANY of these facts in these four videos here. The first one here Eots posted in the beginning how NIST lied about their being no molten metal.
> ...


yeah exactly. my thoughts as well how anyone can watch them and STILL defend the lie of NIST that the fires brought down bld 7.

Im glad you agree with me that the 3rd one with Gage is the best of the four as well. the fourth one is right up there and a close second to the Gage video as being the best of the four Im sure you agree?

that was WHY i posted those two for the last two since they are the best of the four.I should have  posted Gages video for last though to save the very best for last but oh well,the last again,is a very close second to Gages video as the best of the four.

the fourth one i really like a lot as well because you hear the words of a retired FIRE CHIEF of the NYFD for 23 years who would know a thing or two about fires being able to cause a collapse of a building,a fact these shills blatantly ignore.


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 30, 2015)

eots said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



So?    what does that have to do with you and us?


----------



## Hollie (Apr 30, 2015)

eots said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


----------



## eots (Apr 30, 2015)

Hollie said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Hollie said:
> ...


*Joel S. Hirschhorn, BS Metallurgical Engineering, MS Metallurgical Engineering, PhD Materials Engineering *– *Professor of Metallurgical Engineering, *University of Wisconsin, Madison 1965 - 1978.  Senior Staff Member, Congressional Office of Technology Assessment 1978 - 1990.  *Testified more than 50 times before Congress on technology, science, and environmental issues.  *Former Director of Environment, Energy and Natural Resources, National Governors Association.  Dr. Hirschhorn has been a consultant to industrial and chemical companies, DOE laboratories, state governments, and public interest

*Member:* _Political Leaders for 9/11 Truth_ Association Statement: "Scholars and professionals with various kinds of expertise---including architects, engineers, firefighters, intelligence officers, lawyers, medical professionals, military officers, philosophers, religious leaders, physical scientists, and pilots---have spoken out about radical discrepancies between the official account of the 9/11 attacks and what they, *as independent researchers, have learned. They have established beyond any reasonable doubt that the official account of 9/11 is false and that, therefore, the official “investigations” have really been cover-up operations. *
Patriots Question 9 11 - Responsible Criticism of the 9 11 Commission Report


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 30, 2015)

eots said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



ok    they found discrepancies-------I know all about Monday morning quarterbacking.      In the practice of medicine there exist something called
MORTALITY AND MORBIDITY conferences during which time every aspect of
the care of ----usually the patients who died---is  EXAMINED IN DETAIL------
and in all cases----------something is so OBVIOUSLY wrong as an afterthought...
I am not impressed.     By the same kind of reasoning-----it was PROVEN that
JFK  was murdered by  LBJ


----------



## eots (Apr 30, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Hollie said:
> ...


*lol...An esteemed professor * *BS Metallurgical Engineering, MS Metallurgical Engineering, PhD Materials Engineering .....hundreds of his peers..all see the collapse could only of been a controlled demolition...but they have been debwunked by rosies rambling anecdotal stories ..lol you are a hoot !*


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 30, 2015)

eots said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



not impressed


----------



## Hollie (Apr 30, 2015)

Twoofers (Alex Jones Groupies) unite.


----------



## Hollie (Apr 30, 2015)

eots said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



You Alex Jones groupies are a hoot!

How funny that you twoofers are relegated to village ideots.


----------



## Hollie (Apr 30, 2015)




----------



## Hollie (Apr 30, 2015)

If the twoofers post on Twitter, would they then be _tweefing_?


----------



## eots (Apr 30, 2015)

Hollie said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


the idiot is clearly  you...your repetitive alex jones strawman only proves your denial and inability to recognise the thousands of Architects and Engineers for 9/11 Truth.


----------



## Hollie (Apr 30, 2015)

eots said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...




Aww, you poor ideot. Are your feelings hurt because your a self-made village ideot?




Its da twoof.


----------



## Hollie (Apr 30, 2015)

Alex Jones knows da twoof!


----------



## Hollie (Apr 30, 2015)

If Ahmed calls 9/11 an inside job, it must be an inside job.


----------



## Hollie (Apr 30, 2015)

Twoofers unite!


----------



## eots (May 1, 2015)

Hollie said:


> Twoofers unite!


thats actual a really good full spectrum analysis


----------



## Hollie (May 1, 2015)

eots said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > Twoofers unite!
> ...


Yep. Your God Alex Jones lays out the disease that afflict you ideots.


----------



## Hollie (May 1, 2015)




----------



## Politico (May 1, 2015)

Wow you idiots are still carrying on with this shit?


----------



## Hollie (May 1, 2015)

Politico said:


> Wow you idiots are still carrying on with this shit?


Just having a little fun at the loons' expense.


----------



## irosie91 (May 1, 2015)

Hollie said:


> If Ahmed calls 9/11 an inside job, it must be an inside job.



How that jerk avoided being dragged to Bellevue in a strait jacket that day ----still
amazes me.      Way back ----circa   1964 (?)     I was watching a  sunday
morning news interview type thing on TV-----a discussion between William F Buckley
and  Gore Vidal.        Buckley suddenly got hysterical---STOOD UP looming
threateningly over Vidal and said   (in sum and substance)  "if  you don't shut up, 
you pinko queer,  I am going to punch you in the face"      I was horrified but somehow
the event never got mentioned or replayed   ------the speech of Achmadinejad before
the UN -----brought that event back to my mind------SO NUTTY and so UNNOTICED


----------



## irosie91 (May 1, 2015)

Hollie said:


> Politico said:
> 
> 
> > Wow you idiots are still carrying on with this shit?
> ...



the shit will never go away------every once in awhile----islamo Nazis REPLAY some of the most idiotic stuff that I read way back circa  1960.     In fact islamo Nazi leaders, now and then pop up with the   "BLOOD IN THE MATZOH"  libel-----nothing is too
idiotic for an islamo nazi


----------



## eots (May 1, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > Politico said:
> ...


physics and science care not about your islamonazi  clap trap and little stories


----------



## eots (May 1, 2015)

Politico said:


> Wow you idiots are still carrying on with this shit?


ya can you believe  it..some people still think that those three buildings fell without controlled demolitiom


----------



## irosie91 (May 1, 2015)

eots said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Hollie said:
> ...



Physics and science do not  "care"   about  anything.    Your anthromorphizing is
idiotic----so typical of morons of your ilk


----------



## KokomoJojo (May 1, 2015)

Hollie said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Hollie said:
> ...



what a dumb fucking thing to say, so you do not know the difference between a conspiracy and forensic evidence.


----------



## irosie91 (May 1, 2015)

a little question for the  TROOFER TROOP   ----assuming that  the 9-11-01 event was a preplanned false flag operation----for what purpose was building 7demolished-----some six or so hours after  one and two got demolished?


----------



## Hollie (May 1, 2015)

eots said:


> Politico said:
> 
> 
> > Wow you idiots are still carrying on with this shit?
> ...


You silly twoofers have no evidence for your conspiracy theories of controlled demolition.

Silly twoofers.


----------



## Hollie (May 1, 2015)

KokomoJojo said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


I do. You silly twoofers do not.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (May 1, 2015)

eots said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...




they always retreat to the strawman argument that we only go by what alex jones says when they know they are licked.they cover their eyes ignoring that link which is not one of their DEBWUNKER links they post all the time


----------



## irosie91 (May 1, 2015)

9/11 inside job said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Hollie said:
> ...



so when do you think muslim terrorists got into building 1 and wired it
with explosives for the  CONTROLLED DEMOLITION?


----------



## Maggdy (May 1, 2015)

KokomoJojo said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



Sorry, I did not look at all 105 pages here.
And, I am an independent. I have no political entity and I'm not dependent on religions too.

I got this information years ago. It is possible that true or this is conspiracy theory? ( English language speaking in video)


----------



## Hollie (May 1, 2015)

Silly twoofers


----------



## Hollie (May 1, 2015)

The twoof is out there.


----------



## daws101 (May 1, 2015)

eots said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


non sequitur


----------



## daws101 (May 1, 2015)

eots said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


no it can't. if it had not been damaged it would not have caught fire..
again you are fucked.


----------



## daws101 (May 1, 2015)

eots said:


> please explain the freefall collapse of wtc 7
> if wtc 7 was in freefall what does that mean..


standard eots disclaimer ...he and every one else knows what it means so foe all intents and purposes it's been ask and answered.
to keep bringing up is a chicken shit dodge...


----------



## irosie91 (May 1, 2015)

eots said:


> please explain the freefall collapse of wtc 7
> if wtc 7 was in freefall what does that mean..



sweetums ----FREE FALL   means that the force exerted upon the MASS  is  G  (G stands for GRAVITY)------you did not know that?     you need an apple to fall on your    EOTDIOT head? ------   how about you climb up on a tower and drop a peach pit and see what happens


----------



## Maggdy (May 1, 2015)

Hollie said:


> The twoof is out there.




"24 Hard Facts About 9/11 That Cannot Be Debunked"
(January 18, 2013 by Joe Martino)
_9/11 has been one of the biggest events in recent history that sparked a mass awakening across the world. There has been much debate as to how it happened, who is responsible and why. To this day about 1/3 of americans do not believe the official story. In other areas of the world as much as 90% of the country does not believe the official story.

Here is a list of 24 facts that cannot be debunked about 9/11 _: 24 Hard Facts About 9 11 That Cannot Be Debunked Collective-Evolution


----------



## daws101 (May 1, 2015)

9/11 inside job said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


have seen it hand job and it's as stupid as you are.


----------



## irosie91 (May 1, 2015)

Maggdy said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > The twoof is out there.
> ...




Maggdy-----Not only was I there at the time-----I treated survivors for the next several years-----your entire list of  "NON DEBUNKABLES"  is  a pile of shit.


----------



## daws101 (May 1, 2015)

Maggdy said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > The twoof is out there.
> ...


bahahahahahahah!


----------



## daws101 (May 1, 2015)

Hollie said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


 there was Hollie for 2.5 sec  it's a meaningless stat it has no investigative Relevance.


----------



## daws101 (May 1, 2015)

eots said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


that's funny! all the shit you clam as evidence is by amateurs in facts the whole twoof movement was /is amateurs..


----------



## irosie91 (May 1, 2015)

daws101 said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



for 2.5 seconds-----the CALCULATED  velocity of the fall was consistent with
FREE FALL-------that's it-------eodtiot  stakes his entire  "philosophy"   on observation and calculation of a  2.5 second interval?  .         sheeeeesh


----------



## daws101 (May 1, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Hollie said:
> ...


his contention if that short time in freefall could only be caused by the use of explosives or thermite.
as you have noticed he and his minions do their best to separate wtc7 from wtc 1 and 2 they cannot or will not admit that the collapses are all part of the same event.


----------



## irosie91 (May 1, 2015)

daws101 said:


> Maggdy said:
> 
> 
> > Hollie said:
> ...



Maggdy    I am fascinated ----which are your top three  "hard facts"  ???


----------



## irosie91 (May 1, 2015)

daws101 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



no one has responded to my teensy query-----why did the  CONSPRATORS  wait
some   5 or more hours to    DEMOLISH    building 7------why did they bother to
do it at all ?


----------



## LA RAM FAN (May 1, 2015)

three farts in a row from the agent trolls.^


----------



## LA RAM FAN (May 1, 2015)

Maggdy said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > The twoof is out there.
> ...



yeah all the paid shills here that posted after you just did,hate the fact that you are telling the truth that there is a great awakening around the world on this,that its well known facts by world leaders and people from all the other countries all know it,just here in the states where the sheep are they are in denial on this and wont look at the facts.


----------



## Maggdy (May 1, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Maggdy said:
> ...



Sorry, but I still do not know what should to believe. I'm on the other side of the globe. The facts are out there, but in my country also operate a government, (mass média similar too?).


----------



## daws101 (May 1, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


the myth goes that "they" waited that long so that it would make people more frightened.
yes I rosie It doesn't make a lot of sense but none of their "theories" do.


----------



## daws101 (May 1, 2015)

Maggdy said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...


there is no should what you have are not hard facts the only thing that makes them fact is the fact that the are not.


----------



## eots (May 1, 2015)

daws101 said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


hardly meaningless the building fell in full free fall for 12 stories then fell at near free fall for the rest how do you explain ten stories of full free fall


----------



## eots (May 1, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Maggdy said:
> 
> 
> > Hollie said:
> ...


oh fuck off you treated survivors for many years..as if


----------



## eots (May 1, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > please explain the freefall collapse of wtc 7
> ...


so a building can fall trough itself like a peach pit falling through air ?


----------



## daws101 (May 1, 2015)

eots said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Hollie said:
> ...


 easy! they met no appreciable resistance btw it's either free fall or it aint  near free is another useless stat. just like the no plane hit etc7 bullshit.
neither is cause but effect .
your explanation has no basis in  fact...


----------



## eots (May 1, 2015)

daws101 said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Hollie said:
> ...


and military experts,top level physicist, and over 2000 professional engineers and architects


----------



## daws101 (May 1, 2015)

eots said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Maggdy said:
> ...


and you know this how.?
just more proof you lack any credibility!


----------



## irosie91 (May 1, 2015)

Maggdy said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



OH----ok    well-----IMO-----a bunch of muslims did it-------
and hundreds of millions of muslims celebrated it. ----but
within HOURS of the event-----the islamo Nazi propaganda
was FLYING AROUND      mostly  DA JOOOOS did it.
I was getting ready to leave my house to get on the  'A" train----
that train goes RIGHT UNDER the WORLD TRADE CENTER---
I am a jew------the MOSSAD FORGOT TO CALL ME TO 
TELL ME NOT TO GO-----what happened is the first
plane hit as I was about to leave my house.     According to
the islamo Nazi propaganda----ALL JEWS were warned to stay
away from that area------somehow they forgot to tell me---and lots
of other people.    The propaganda was so quickly instituted that it
was OBVIOUS that it was  PRE-COOKED.    A good example is the
idiot story about  MOSSAD boys-----tens of thousands of people observed
the event ----as DID I.     In fact I was ON one side of the river----south of manhattan and the "Mossad" boys were on the other side of the river west of Manhattan---I did not have a camera----had I had one I would have
taken pictures.    The area where the Israeli boys were is ALWAYS
chock full of Israelis----I know the area well----I got relatives there. 
Next day I was working-----the children of my muslim patients all
KNEW  by the next day    THE JEWS DID IT.    There definitely was a
conspiracy------with pre-cooked muslim propaganda
thus we both saw EXACTLY the same thing


----------



## eots (May 1, 2015)

daws101 said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...


so what happened to the ten floors of steel and concrete in full free fall how did all that structure completely fail simultaneously...impossible without timed _explosives_


----------



## eots (May 1, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Maggdy said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



physics and science are not moved by your stories


----------



## daws101 (May 1, 2015)

eots said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


*9/11 Conspiracy Theories – Debunking Richard Gage*
Tom Quiggin
May 1, 2010   


*21 people* like this post.


 | Send to a friend
“The popularity of conspiracy theories is explained by people’s desire to believe that there is some group of folks who know what they’re doing,” (Damon Knight)

Debunking conspiracy theories that involve the government is a relatively simple process. Rather than getting bogged down in the analysis of minor details, a larger overview of the relationship between government and conspiracies will easily determine if a conspiracy is at play.

Any major event will attract a fringe group which seeks to profit financially or advance an agenda by creating a conspiracy. One current example is the speaking tour of Mr Richard Gage who is the founder of “Architects and Engineers for 9/11 Truth.” His current tour is taking him to Canada, where he will address audiences at the University of Toronto, Carleton University and the University of Quebec in Montreal. Mr Gage believes that it was “explosives” that brought down the World Trade Center buildings on 9/11 and not the 400,000 pound airliners travelling at several hundred miles per hour.

Mr Gage would have us believe that a mysterious conspiracy was behind the 9/11 attacks and that it was secret operatives who planted the “explosives.” As with any other conspiracy theory that involves accusations that the “government” or the CIA (or whoever) actually carried out the attack, it is necessary to run down the following checklist of observations. If you can get past all of these tests, then maybe there really was a conspiracy at work. If not, it is simply that, a conspiracy theory dreamt up by fringe individuals.

1. A good conspiracy theory suggests that the government is competent enough to map out the strategy, plan the mission, subvert the individuals required to run the plot and then carry it out without getting caught. For anyone who has ever worked for government, it is known that the level of competency required to create such a conspiracy is beyond that of virtually any government – democratic or otherwise.

2. A conspiracy theory assumes that the government pays its employees enough to remain silent. Given the untold millions that could be made by a single book deal revealing the conspiracy and the relatively low rates of pay in government, this is obviously a ludicrous suggestion.

3. The 9/11 conspiracy theory assumes that the rank and file worker in government who helped carry out the conspiracy would tolerate and assist in the mass murder of their fellow citizens. This might be a fair criticism of senior political leaders in some states, but it is a slanderous accusation for the vast majority of government workers in democratic states.

In addition to these general guidelines, it is useful to keep the principle of Occam’s razor in mind when doing analysis on major events: _the simplest solution is usually the correct one_. If a large airplane full of jet fuel crashes into an extraordinarily tall building at a high rate of speed, then it was probably the airplane that caused the building to fall, not a cabal of unseen secretive government operatives who committed a mass murder against their own citizens.

One other quick general rule might be applicable as well. Any group that has the word “truth” in its name is probably not looking for the truth in the same way that any country that has the term “democratic” in its official title is probably not democratic.
9 11 Conspiracy Theories Debunking Richard Gage Tom Quiggin


----------



## daws101 (May 1, 2015)

eots said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


false...asked and answered


----------



## eots (May 1, 2015)

daws101 said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...


there is not one shred of science or physics in the entire debwunking cut n paste just a rambling discourse full of fallicy


----------



## daws101 (May 1, 2015)

eots said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Maggdy said:
> ...


since you know jack shit about either ....that is a false claim.


----------



## eots (May 1, 2015)

daws101 said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...


lol when  ever daws has no answer he says asked an answered...lol have


----------



## daws101 (May 1, 2015)

eots said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


standard disclaimer when you got nothing .


----------



## eots (May 1, 2015)

daws101 said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


show me where he addressed any of the physics..you cant because he didnt


----------



## daws101 (May 1, 2015)

eots said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


false every "question" you've ever asked has been asked and  answered ..
those are the facts.
not my problem of you're too addled or too stupid to admit it.


----------



## eots (May 1, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Hollie said:
> ...


the entire collapse was 10 sec you nit-wit


----------



## irosie91 (May 1, 2015)

eots said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



so?       it fell down------things fall down.     I did not see  7 go down----I saw the other two--------but I cannot calculate that quickly and did not have it on film


----------



## daws101 (May 1, 2015)

eots said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


it's she and physics was irrelevant to the point she was making.. neither was your insipid retort.


----------



## daws101 (May 1, 2015)

eots said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...


the entire collapse is not at issue the 2.5 sec of freefall is.
none of the collapse times are relevant to the cause. 
asshat.


----------



## daws101 (May 1, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


----------



## eots (May 1, 2015)

daws101 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


lol is there supposed to be a point to this video ?


----------



## Maggdy (May 1, 2015)

daws101 said:


> Maggdy said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



I can imagine that the WTC building was such as  the boat Titanic, "unsinkable".


----------



## irosie91 (May 1, 2015)

Maggdy said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Maggdy said:
> ...



did you have to write that?     I almost cried.     I watched the thick white smoke rise from BUILDING one for-----at least ---I think ---an HOUR -----and was absolutely sure that  EVERYONE would get out-----.    I understood that someone in a plane got killed------but I thought----THAT IS ALL THAT HAPPENED     Just across the Hudson River    (the WTC was on the shore of that river)----was a small
airplane field for little private planes----(teterboro airport)    For at least an hour I thought-----A TINY PLANE    crashed into the building by mistake.      REALLY---to me the  WORLD TRADE CENTER----was utterly immune from harm. --------then things began to get clear when the SECOND PLANE HIT  -----------


----------



## eots (May 1, 2015)

Maggdy said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Maggdy said:
> ...


what the hell is that supposed to mean ?


----------



## eots (May 1, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Maggdy said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...


another pointless ramble


----------



## irosie91 (May 1, 2015)

eots said:


> Maggdy said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



It was so solid-----seemed so strong------LOOMED over all of Manhattan


----------



## irosie91 (May 1, 2015)

eots said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Maggdy said:
> ...



you don't like eyewitness accounts------you prefer your fantasies


----------



## Maggdy (May 1, 2015)

eots said:


> Maggdy said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



Please your little toleration, I will explain this shortly.


----------



## Maggdy (May 1, 2015)

eots said:


> Maggdy said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



6:55 in hours talking with a man who says that should not to collapse the building, because the structure is such as a mosquito net ( English language speaking in video) USA 2001 szeptember 11. rejt lye - YouTube


----------



## eots (May 1, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


there is nothing relevant in your account


----------



## eots (May 1, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Maggdy said:
> ...


explosive demolitions can do that to a building strong or not


----------



## Hollie (May 1, 2015)

eots said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


Only if there actually are explosive demolitions. There were none in the WTC in contradiction to you Alex Jones groupies.


----------



## Capstone (May 1, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> for 2.5 seconds-----the CALCULATED  velocity of the fall was consistent with
> FREE FALL-------that's it-------eodtiot  stakes his entire  "philosophy"   on observation and calculation of a  2.5 second interval?  .         sheeeeesh



Not just any "2.5 second interval" Rosie; those were 2.25 seconds during which the building's "facade" descended symmetrically for about *105 ft.* against *zero* *resistance* to the downward motion. That means something on the order of 8 floors were completely removed from the path of descent, either simultaneously or in rapid enough succession to circumvent the resistance that would have otherwise been in effect. The fire-induced progressive collapse model holds no explanatory power for a single inch of that 105+ ft. freefall descent; which is why accepting NIST's explanation is tantamount to rejecting the third law of motion. The significance of that _measly "_2.5 second interval" can't be overstated_._


----------



## eots (May 1, 2015)

Hollie said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


and you know this how ?


----------



## Hollie (May 1, 2015)

eots said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



I read it on the Internet.


----------



## Hollie (May 1, 2015)




----------



## eots (May 1, 2015)

Hollie said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Hollie said:
> ...


and how did.. _what you read on the internet_
substantiate this claim ?


----------



## eots (May 1, 2015)

Hollie said:


>


This kind of old news..I think we know by now Alex was right and there were no WMDs and that the cia funds al qaeda..lol so whats your point ?
*US secretly backs rebels to fight al-Qaeda in Syria*
*Sources tell Telegraph that America is backing 'friendly' rebels with millions in cash and non lethal aid to take on extremists in Syria*
*US secretly backs rebels to fight al-Qaeda in Syria - Telegraph*


----------



## Hollie (May 1, 2015)

eots said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


Everything you read on the Internet is true.


----------



## Hollie (May 1, 2015)

eots said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


If you read it on the Internet, it must be true.


----------



## eots (May 1, 2015)

Hollie said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Hollie said:
> ...



I am asking specifically what _you _read on the internet and how the claim was substantiated are you unable to do that ?


----------



## eots (May 1, 2015)

Hollie said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Hollie said:
> ...


is this your attempt at creating a strawman... its pretty lame


----------



## Capstone (May 1, 2015)

Knowledge of the rudimentary laws of physics was established hundreds of years ago. As far as I know, no internet activity was involved.


----------



## irosie91 (May 1, 2015)

Capstone said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > for 2.5 seconds-----the CALCULATED  velocity of the fall was consistent with
> ...



LOL ---the façade fell freefall?     so?     it separated from the supporting structures and fell-------like a peach pit off a tower-------I AM SO DAMNED IMPRESSED.     The people who fell from the windows of the  WTC  fell free-fall too


----------



## eots (May 1, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Capstone said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


----------



## eots (May 1, 2015)




----------



## eots (May 1, 2015)




----------



## Capstone (May 2, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> LOL ---the façade fell freefall?     so?     it separated from the supporting structures and fell-------like a peach pit off a tower-------I AM SO DAMNED IMPRESSED.     The people who fell from the windows of the  WTC  fell free-fall too



Your cartoonish depiction fails to account for any of the materials in the exterior bearing walls themselves. Contrary to your apparent belief, the so-called "facade" wasn't suspended 8 stories up in mid-air after all of its internal support columns had been taken out allegedly by office fires. No, in line with the official story, it supposedly failed largely under its own weight, meaning the uppe portion would have pulverized the lower portion. Of course, there wouldn't be a problem with that hypothesis, if it weren't for the pesky fact that the exterior bearing walls were also composed of physical materials! Concrete doesn't pulverize concrete at freefall acceleration either, Rosie, at least not outside of _Wonderland_.


----------



## irosie91 (May 2, 2015)

Capstone said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > LOL ---the façade fell freefall?     so?     it separated from the supporting structures and fell-------like a peach pit off a tower-------I AM SO DAMNED IMPRESSED.     The people who fell from the windows of the  WTC  fell free-fall too
> ...





Capstone said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > LOL ---the façade fell freefall?     so?     it separated from the supporting structures and fell-------like a peach pit off a tower-------I AM SO DAMNED IMPRESSED.     The people who fell from the windows of the  WTC  fell free-fall too
> ...



I did not see it-----HOWEVER----in order to determine velocity of falling stuff------like a part of a wall-----
one would have to follow a POINT on the wall over time-------and measure distance it fell.       distance/time  =
velocity.      (see?     I read the first page)      The building was struck with HEAVY falling debris and subject to
a hot shot energy wave when buiding one and two collapsed.     It seems logical to me that large chunks
of the  façade could have been dislodged -------and then they fell------free fall.------same story for  "pulverized"
concrete found------on the ground.      Somehow all the  TROOOF explanations seem to leave out the fact of
two GIANT PLANES  crashing into the buildings.      There seems to be lots of pulverized concrete in TIBET---right now--------also  "CONTROLLED DEMOLITION"???


----------



## eots (May 2, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Capstone said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


no there is no pulverised concrete in tibet only explosive can create that result


----------



## irosie91 (May 2, 2015)

eots said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Capstone said:
> ...



really?     I did not know that-------the only force that can
pulverize concrete is an explosion of the kind which is
created by a bomb.        I did not know that------I have a problem in the basement of a building I own-----a wall----
which is made of cement and rock and is a supporting
wall-------has to be repaired   ASAP------it is old and it is
CRUMBLING-------looks like it got pulverizedi---the cement between the rocks is getting PULVERIZED ----must have been BOMBED ------the engineer said it is a matter of some water leaks and some shifts


----------



## eots (May 2, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


right your basement  is turning  to dust and blowing  away in a dense hot cloud...shadup


----------



## irosie91 (May 2, 2015)

eots said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



building one and two burned for more than an hour before they collapsed and a dense hot cloud emerged from the base.     I did not see building 7 collapse------did a dense hot cloud of debris shoot out from the base when it did?


----------



## eots (May 2, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


its not smoke it is pulverized concrete


----------



## Maggdy (May 2, 2015)

eots said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Capstone said:
> ...



Remark: I can not to look all the videos, because I get this message: "The video comprise Kontor New Media Music owned material, who has blocked it in your country because the copyright"


----------



## Hollie (May 2, 2015)

eots said:


>


So does Alex Jones.


----------



## Hollie (May 2, 2015)

eots said:


>


Alex Jones says 9/11 an inside job.


----------



## Hollie (May 2, 2015)

eots said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


It's smoke from all the thermite bombs.


----------



## Maggdy (May 2, 2015)

Hollie said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



For me it is equivocal that there is smoke in video. The smoke coming up strongly to the sky. Mushroom of smoke up shoot in the air, vertically and not horizontally spread.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WC7dpMgaWiY


----------



## Capstone (May 2, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> I did not see it-----HOWEVER----in order to determine velocity of falling stuff------like a part of a wall-----
> one would have to follow a POINT on the wall over time-------and measure distance it fell.       distance/time  =
> velocity.      (see?     I read the first page)      The building was struck with HEAVY falling debris and subject to
> a hot shot energy wave when buiding one and two collapsed.     It seems logical to me that large chunks
> ...



The structural damage sustained from fallen debris from Tower 1 was asymmetrical and limited to the west side of the south face (where only 7 exerior columns were compromised). Even according to the government's own science lackeys at NIST, beyond supposedly being the site at which the office fires were started, the structural damage itself played no role in the initiation of the collapse. Remember, NIST's multi-stage video analysis involved footage from the "north face" of the building. The notion that highly localized, asymmetrical damage to a handful of exterior columns on the other side of the building could account for the symmetrical drop of the intact bearing walls at gravitational acceleration is beyond all credulity.



			
				irosie91 said:
			
		

> ...Somehow all the  TROOOF explanations seem to leave out the fact of
> two GIANT PLANES  crashing into the buildings.      There seems to be lots of pulverized concrete in TIBET---right now--------also  "CONTROLLED DEMOLITION"???



No aircraft/drone struck Building 7; the fires were fuelled by office furnishings (not jet fuel or fuel oil fires); and the damage sustained from fallen debris from Tower 1 was asymmetrical and localized/limited to a handful of exterior columns on the south/west region of the building. That's all according to NIST. None of those purported facts were born in "TWOOF explanations", Rosie.

The simple fact of the matter is that the observed "collapse" (with the 2.25 seconds of freefall admitted by NIST) requires the complete removal of more than 8 stories from the path of descent, by which I mean there could have been no physical interaction between the compositional materials from those floors and the rest of the building (I.E. no crushing, bending, breaking, ETC.). So YES, "controlled demolition" is the only way that could have been done.


----------



## Capstone (May 2, 2015)

Hollie said:


> Alex Jones says 9/11 an inside job.



What you're doing in this thread is not only _beyond_ childish, it's counterproductive to your cause. Like all sources of infomation, whether mainstream or 'alternative', Alex Jones should be viewed as a potential source for both valid information and mis/disinformation. Accordingly, all of his reports should be researched and vetted prior to citing or buying into them on a personal level. Granted, not everything that has come from Infowars has been entirely credible or true; but the same could be said of much of the stuff that's been reported or put out by "more respected" sources of news and information. Those who blindly accept everything from CNN, CBS, NBC, _Popular Mechanics_, nist.gov, ETC. are no better than their counterparts in the alternative community. There's a healthy balance to be struck between _off-the-wall_ and _on-the-wall_ sources, and the responsibility for finding that balance rests squarely on the shoulders of each individual viewer/reader.


----------



## Hollie (May 2, 2015)

Capstone said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > Alex Jones says 9/11 an inside job.
> ...



As I noted before, I'm just having a little fun at the expense of the more excitable conspiracy theory loons. 

The fact is, there is a certain personality type that clings to conspiracy theories and the wacky conspiracies promoted by the loons in this thread are among the wackiest. 

Lastly, there's nothing counterproductive about presenting the looniness of so many of the conspiracy theory promoters. The sheer lunacy of the 9/11 conspiracy cabal is ripe for ridicule.


----------



## SAYIT (May 2, 2015)

Capstone said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > I did not see it-----HOWEVER----in order to determine velocity of falling stuff------like a part of a wall-----
> ...



Uh-huh ... according to any foil-hatted 9/11 CT loon. The fires started in WTC7 by large chunks of burning Tower debris caused it to collapse, just as those fires brought down the Towers. There is plenty of evidence which supports that theory and absolutely none which supports your CD theory. Try again.


----------



## SAYIT (May 2, 2015)

Hollie said:


> Capstone said:
> 
> 
> > Hollie said:
> ...



There is far more evidence that the YouTube addicted Loony-Toon cabal actually enjoys the abuse (and perhaps lives for it) than there is for any of their foil-hatted silliness and I mean that with all due respect (or at least all the respect I can muster for them).


----------



## Capstone (May 2, 2015)

Hollie said:


> As I noted before, I'm just having a little fun at the expense of the more excitable conspiracy theory loons.
> 
> The fact is, there is a certain personality type that clings to conspiracy theories and the wacky conspiracies promoted by the loons in this thread are among the wackiest. ...



The wackiest of all 9/11 conspiracy theories is the one that's been used ad nauseam over the past 13-odd years to justify western atrocities on the other side of the globe and to legislate more and more draconian "security" measures on the homefront. After all, it has the singular distinction of being the only one that requires the suspension of faith in common sense principles _and_ the laws of physics.



			
				hollie said:
			
		

> ...Lastly, there's nothing counterproductive about presenting the looniness of so many of the conspiracy theory promoters. The sheer lunacy of the 9/11 conspiracy cabal is ripe for ridicule.



I'm sorry, apparently I was mistaken in giving you the benefit of the doubt. You see, I thought your "cause" was the promotion of truth, to which the _out-of-hand_ rejection of any sources or pieces of potentially legitimate information (yes, even those that don't necessarily jibe with your predetermined conclusions)..._would_, in fact, be counterproductive. Now that you've made it clear that you're simply out to protect your cherished delusions at all costs, or possibly something far more insidious, by offering nothing to the conversation but adolescent ridicule, I suppose your actions in this thread haven't been the least bit counterproductive to your cause after all! So, um, kudos on that.


----------



## Hollie (May 2, 2015)

Capstone said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > As I noted before, I'm just having a little fun at the expense of the more excitable conspiracy theory loons.
> ...


The phony melodrama does nothing to assist with promotion of conspiracy theories. Like the other rabid conspiracy theorists in this thread, you have offered nothing to support your contention that there is a vast conspiracy, conspired among a diverse array of conspirators to commit some sinister conspiracy. 

You were mistaken only in requiring others to buy into your conspiracy with nothing more than, well.... nothing. You're free to post all the silly and amateurish YouTube videos that the other loons have posted. Without exception, that all gave been so carelessly edited, it's difficult to know why anyone would accept such nonsense.


----------



## irosie91 (May 2, 2015)

I have a theory of my own------my theory is based on that which I experienced on  9-12-01.     -----after that which I experienced on  9-11-01       On 9-11-01------while getting ready to ALIGHT
the   "A"  train-----ie the one that runs under the WORLD TRADE CENTER at chambers street------I looked out of my window and saw a THICK PLUME of white smoke rising from the  WTC building------the news on TV----a PLANE HIT THE BUILDING   ------"oh"  thought I-----a poor little piper cub from Teterboro airport ---------someone is dead.......    ---It was fascinating sight-----then SUDDENLY  a huge flash-----"SECOND PLANE"  said the TV    ------"terrorism" --
said hubby.      "nah"  thought I------"the fire jumped"-----"SECOND PLANE"  insisted the TV------"oh gee"  I thought   "TERRORISM"     "THE CITY IS UNDER 
ATTACK"        ---<no going to work today>   ----then the rest----bodies on smashed on the ground -----the SKY BLACK  etc etc.    ---------I have to move out----I have things to do----I have work.  -----"OH GEE----dancing on Atlantic Avenue"    ------maamoul flying around.     Call from relatives in Israel   "they're dancing in rammaleh"   -----Call from New Jersey  "theyre dancing in Paterson, New Jersey.     Next day back to work---------Queens,  ny         "da joooos did it" 
da mosssad CALLED EVERY JOOO AND SAID  "STAY AWAY FROM THE WTC"       --------GEE----NO ONE CALLED ME-----HOW COME?        ISRAEL ACTUALLY KNOWS THAT THERE IS AN ISRAELI IN MY HOUSE----AND THEY DID NOT CALL ME-------I GET MAIL FROM THEM NOW AND THEN------AND THEY DID NOT CALL ME.  -------next few days------every muslim kid over the age of three----"DA JOOOS DID IT"    DA MOSSAD TOLD EVERY JOOOOO"  -----------almost 14 years later------the islamo Nazi scum on this board----DA MOSSAD----DA MOSSAD---DA MOSSAD------


----------



## eots (May 2, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> I have a theory of my own------my theory is based on that which I experienced on  9-12-01.     -----after that which I experienced on  9-11-01       On 9-11-01------while getting ready to ALIGHT
> the   "A"  train-----ie the one that runs under the WORLD TRADE CENTER at chambers street------I looked out of my window and saw a THICK PLUME of white smoke rising from the  WTC building------the news on TV----a PLANE HIT THE BUILDING   ------"oh"  thought I-----a poor little piper cub from Teterboro airport ---------someone is dead.......    ---It was fascinating sight-----then SUDDENLY  a huge flash-----"SECOND PLANE"  said the TV    ------"terrorism" --
> said hubby.      "nah"  thought I------"the fire jumped"-----"SECOND PLANE"  insisted the TV------"oh gee"  I thought   "TERRORISM"     "THE CITY IS UNDER
> ATTACK"        ---<no going to work today>   ----then the rest----bodies on smashed on the ground -----the SKY BLACK  etc etc.    ---------I have to move out----I have things to do----I have work.  -----"OH GEE----dancing on Atlantic Avenue"    ------maamoul flying around.     Call from relatives in Israel   "they're dancing in rammaleh"   -----Call from New Jersey  "theyre dancing in Paterson, New Jersey.     Next day back to work---------Queens,  ny         "da joooos did it"
> da mosssad CALLED EVERY JOOO AND SAID  "STAY AWAY FROM THE WTC"       --------GEE----NO ONE CALLED ME-----HOW COME?        ISRAEL ACTUALLY KNOWS THAT THERE IS AN ISRAELI IN MY HOUSE----AND THEY DID NOT CALL ME-------I GET MAIL FROM THEM NOW AND THEN------AND THEY DID NOT CALL ME.  -------next few days------every muslim kid over the age of three----"DA JOOOS DID IT"    DA MOSSAD TOLD EVERY JOOOOO"  -----------almost 14 years later------the islamo Nazi scum on this board----DA MOSSAD----DA MOSSAD---DA MOSSAD------


what a freak


----------



## Hollie (May 2, 2015)

eots said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > I have a theory of my own------my theory is based on that which I experienced on  9-12-01.     -----after that which I experienced on  9-11-01       On 9-11-01------while getting ready to ALIGHT
> ...


Thats comical coming from an Alex Jones groupie.


----------



## eots (May 2, 2015)

Hollie said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...





Hollie said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


----------



## Hollie (May 2, 2015)

eots said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


----------



## KokomoJojo (May 2, 2015)

Maggdy said:


> KokomoJojo said:
> 
> 
> > Hollie said:
> ...



Sure is, its 'way' beyond theory.

yep thats a good starter video.  I am more into the physics end of it but they hit on the main points quite well.


----------



## irosie91 (May 2, 2015)

KokomoJojo said:


> Maggdy said:
> 
> 
> > KokomoJojo said:
> ...



I doubt that you passed eighth grade general science


----------



## eots (May 2, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> KokomoJojo said:
> 
> 
> > Maggdy said:
> ...


and what the over  2000 architects and engineers


----------



## Hollie (May 3, 2015)

eots said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > KokomoJojo said:
> ...



Might they suffer from the same ailment that afflicts you?


----------



## KokomoJojo (May 3, 2015)

yeh several truthers are afflicted with trying to reason with and explain physics to tarded pantomime political posers


----------



## Hollie (May 3, 2015)

KokomoJojo said:


> Maggdy said:
> 
> 
> > KokomoJojo said:
> ...


Actually, you twoofers have never gone past conspiracy theory. That's why you loons are still cutting and pasting the same goofy YouTube videos that you were cutting and pasting a decade ago.

So where are the 9/11 hijackers that you conspiracy theory loons claim are alive and well?


----------



## Hollie (May 3, 2015)

KokomoJojo said:


> yeh several truthers are afflicted with trying to reason with and explain physics to tarded pantomime political posers


You're not in any way equipped to address the physics issues. Neither is your cult leader Alex Jones.


----------



## Capstone (May 3, 2015)

Hollie said:


> The phony melodrama does nothing to assist with promotion of conspiracy theories. ...



Hmm..."phony melodrama"; now that's a thinker. I can't decide whether it's more indicative of your subconscious mind tattling on you (and you don't actually believe what I wrote was _truly_ melodramatic) or you were simply inept in your choice of phrasing there. 

In any case, there's no melodrama underpinning _my_ choices of words and phrases, such as "atrocities" and "draconian measures", because they perfectly fit the circumstances and events they were used to describe. I've never been one to call a spade anything other than a spade. In my view, "torture" will always mean _torture_, no matter how often western leaders have referred to it as "enhanced interrogation" in the post-9/11 era. If you'd like, I could post some death tolls, a buttload of gory images (some involving innocent civilians, including children), and a list of the publicly known legislative measures that have been written and implemented in the wake of 9/11/01, to support my "phony melodrama", but I don't feel that's necessary, not only because such things are common knowledge in this day and age, but because it seems to me that you already know (at least on some level) that my language has been entirely appropriate in those regards.



			
				hollie said:
			
		

> ...Like the other rabid conspiracy theorists in this thread, you have offered nothing to support your contention that there is a vast conspiracy, conspired among a diverse array of conspirators to commit some sinister conspiracy.



Let's get one thing straight right off the bat; I haven't made a contention of a "vast conspiracy" in this thread or anywhere else in the forums.

That _you're_ unable (or perhaps unwilling) to fathom how the 9/11 false flag operation could have been planned, funded, and carried out in a carefully compartmentalized fashion, specifically to limit the number of individuals _in-the-know_, is a multifaceted failure of imagination and critical thinking on your part. This is especially true in light of the nature of the world in which you live, Hollie - a world where fewer than 1% of the population wields virtually all of the power and deep-seated influence over the sociopolitical circumstances that ultimately rule the events in the day-to-day lives of the unwashed masses, and in very large part, perched on positions of near complete anonymity.

As to what I've offered in this thread in terms of support for the contentions I _have_ made WRT 9/11/01, Newton's _Third Law of Motion_ is authoritative and clear enough on its own to unambiguously dispel the myths in the official explanation of Building 7's "collapse". No YouTube videos required. End of story.

Unfortunately, at least from the perspective of those who deployed the NIST group to fabricate a physically viable explanation for the inexplicable symmetry and speed of Building 7's demise, the "collapse" was caught on video from every angle. This is why they had to admit the 2.25 seconds of freefall in their revised, November 2008, edition of their final report. Equally unfortunate (for them), is the fact that their explanation doesn't fit their own observations and charting of that admission, which makes their report *self*-refuting. More plainly, since their _fire-induced progressive collapse_ model cannot produce a remotely plausible scenario in which the physical conditions *required* to account for the observed symmetry and speed of the "collapse" could have arisen, it can and should be rejected as the transparent fraud it has always been. Q.E.D.



			
				hollie said:
			
		

> ...You're free to post all the silly and amateurish YouTube videos that the other loons have posted. Without exception, that all gave been so carelessly edited, it's difficult to know why anyone would accept such nonsense.



And _you're_ free to continue propagating the officially authorized myths of long fallen dominoes and fully collapsed cardhouses.

As for me, I'm through with pissing in the wind at people like you, as you stand clueless amid the scattered blocks and playing cards, so have fun with that.


----------



## Hollie (May 3, 2015)

Capstone said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > The phony melodrama does nothing to assist with promotion of conspiracy theories. ...
> ...


My, but you twoofers do like to sling off your cliches' and slogans. That long winded series of histrionics was reminiscent of most every Alex Jones diatribe. 

What a shame that you conspiracy theorists haven't been able to offer anything meaningfull to your tired, discredited conspiracy theories in more than a decade.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (May 3, 2015)

someone farted in here.^


----------



## LA RAM FAN (May 3, 2015)

Capstone said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > The phony melodrama does nothing to assist with promotion of conspiracy theories. ...
> ...



anything that shoots down agent hollie wants a crackers ramblings,he covers his ears and closes his eyes and wont read what you post,none of your links, or watch any videos you post either.


----------



## Hollie (May 3, 2015)

9/11 inside job said:


> Capstone said:
> 
> 
> > Hollie said:
> ...


Shot down what? The 9/11 conspiracy theories you loons still hope to prop up are a decade old now and even more outrageously silly and irrelevant now than before. 

You're the loon that reports seeing Elvis at Walmart, right?


----------



## LA RAM FAN (May 3, 2015)

someone farted in here.^


----------



## Hollie (May 3, 2015)

9/11 inside job said:


> someone farted in here.^


That's the best way to rid the discussion of conspiracy theory loons  - hold the loons accountable for their goofy conspiracy theories.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (May 3, 2015)

someone farted in here.^


----------



## Carla_Danger (May 3, 2015)

9/11 inside job said:


> someone farted in here.^




You've been smelling that fart for quite a while now.  You must be enjoying it.


----------



## daws101 (May 3, 2015)

Maggdy said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Maggdy said:
> ...


Yeah only in your imaginary world.


----------



## daws101 (May 3, 2015)

eots said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


Your tenuous grip on reality is showing.


----------



## daws101 (May 3, 2015)

eots said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


There was no CD speculation is not evidence


----------



## daws101 (May 3, 2015)

Capstone said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > for 2.5 seconds-----the CALCULATED  velocity of the fall was consistent with
> ...


Bullshit you assholes over state its importance constantly.
its the linchpin of your fantasy.


----------



## daws101 (May 3, 2015)

eots said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Capstone said:
> ...


False.


----------



## daws101 (May 3, 2015)

Capstone said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > I did not see it-----HOWEVER----in order to determine velocity of falling stuff------like a part of a wall-----
> ...


Asimetrical just means uneven it has no value in proving a CD or a conspiracy.


----------



## daws101 (May 3, 2015)

eots said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > I have a theory of my own------my theory is based on that which I experienced on  9-12-01.     -----after that which I experienced on  9-11-01       On 9-11-01------while getting ready to ALIGHT
> ...


Oh the irony!


----------



## eots (May 3, 2015)

daws101 said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


its the only way to explain a symmetrical free fall collapse...


----------



## eots (May 3, 2015)

NIST has no evidence to support its progressive collapse theory


----------



## eots (May 3, 2015)

daws101 said:


> Capstone said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


Its over 100 ft of free fall..hardly measly


----------



## Hollie (May 3, 2015)

eots said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


Conspiracy theories don't explain anything. They're formatted to ask questions and suggest a dark, ulterior motive. Just as all your other conspiracy theories do.


----------



## Hollie (May 3, 2015)

eots said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


You twoofers manufacture an explanation and then invent data to support the conspiracy laden conjecture.


----------



## eots (May 3, 2015)

Hollie said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...


what evidence was manufactured,,what data invented..can you support anything you say?


----------



## eots (May 3, 2015)

Hollie said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...


its not conspiracy theory it is physics and  peer reviewed science


----------



## Hollie (May 3, 2015)

eots said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


I've yet to read a coherent argument for your conspiracy theories. Peer reviewed by peer twoofers is not in any way peer reviewed.


----------



## Hollie (May 3, 2015)

eots said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


Your "alternate reality" physics only seems resolvable by the Alex Jones types you're in thrall to.


----------



## Capstone (May 3, 2015)

eots said:


> Its over 100 ft of free fall..hardly *measly*



As if it shouldn't go without saying, that adjective, as I used it, was dripping with sarcasm.


----------



## eots (May 3, 2015)

Hollie said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Hollie said:
> ...


you say that yet you know its false..you are fully aware many esteemed physicist that support controlled demolition ..that has been well established to any rational person and all you have offered to refute them is NIST and "sciences buffs" that are actually at times contradicting the NIST report to try and refute these facts is one thing but to just post inane denials is really pathetic


----------



## Capstone (May 3, 2015)

eots said:


> ...but to just post inane denials is really pathetic



Then again, maybe not. Think about it. If 911ij is right about some of these posers, maybe they're getting paid by response count, as opposed to word count or quality of content, in which case one-liner inanity could be very lucrative!


----------



## eots (May 3, 2015)

Hollie said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Hollie said:
> ...





Capstone said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > ...but to just post inane denials is really pathetic
> ...


its hard to imagine what else could motivate one to just post inane repeated denials,truly


----------



## Hollie (May 3, 2015)

eots said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...





eots said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


While you are in denial of contingent reality, your "esteemed Physicists" and the entire Twoofer cult has been marginalized and refuted for a decade now. The Twoofer has been relegated to a conspiracy theory fad that has run its course. Your silly "controlled demolition" conspiracy is no more credible now than it was more than a decade ago when introduced by the quacks and charlatans you gullible types worship.

This helps explain the personality type that so willingly mouths the bait of conspiracy theories:
Six really stupid 9 11 conspiracies debunked in about six seconds

PSYCHOLOGISTS will tell you that even perfectly sane people have the ability to accept wild conspiracy theories. The more powerless or alone we feel, the more likely we are to develop such theories.

It's all linked to self-esteem. If you're the sort of person who feels isolated or disenfranchised, you're much more likely to develop wild theories as a way of making you seem more knowledgeable, more powerful, more special.


----------



## eots (May 3, 2015)

Capstone said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > ...but to just post inane denials is really pathetic
> ...


----------



## Hollie (May 3, 2015)

eots said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



It's a simple matter to deny the conspiracy theories of you Alex Jones groupies. You quacks are a decade and a half past 9/11 and still failing to present a credible argument for your silly conspiracy theories.

Those few quacks like you who are still cutting and pasting goofy YouTube videos are relying on dated, refuted and carelessly edited "home movies" that convinced no one. 

The Twoofer cult was a laughable joke a decade ago. It's now a repository for the worst elements of the emotionally crippled conspiracy theory loons.


----------



## eots (May 3, 2015)

Hollie said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Hollie said:
> ...


Your link as usual is a non-accredited person creating strawmen most of which are not even related to the NIST report


----------



## Hollie (May 3, 2015)

eots said:


> Capstone said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


Typical for the Alex Jones cultists. You have no credible arguments so you're left to cut and paste spam.


----------



## Hollie (May 3, 2015)

eots said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


The link specifically addresses the failure of the Twoofer cultists.

Have you mistakenly thought that Alex Jones was a credible mouth piece for you cultists?


----------



## eots (May 3, 2015)

Hollie said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Hollie said:
> ...


you cut and paste science buffs that list enjoying reading fantasy as their bio to dispute NASA engineers..you are laughable


----------



## Hollie (May 3, 2015)

eots said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


It's a simple matter to review the thread and identify you twoofers as the cut and pasters. Your silly YouTube videos are now a decade and a half old and are just as pointless now as then. It's remarkable that you continue the Twoofer charade when the twoofer cult has been silenced and dismissed for a decade now. You Alex Jones groupies have been regurgitating the same tired and refuted claims - all the same nonsense that has been exposed as quackery a decade ago.


----------



## eots (May 3, 2015)

*from your self professed science buff*

You've got 110 storeys of rubble pummelling a 47-storey building, setting it on fire, *covering it in untold extra weight and inflicted untold stresses*. And later that day, when the smaller building collapses, it's obvious the CIA did it with explosives. *And Elvis left the building right before it happened.*
*
this is in contradiction with NIST that says the building was essentially sound and fire was the cause of collapse and not "untold extra weight and inflicted untold stresses." *


----------



## eots (May 3, 2015)

*Dwain Deets, MS Physics, MS Eng*– *Former Director, Aerospace Projects, NASA Dryden Flight Research Center.  Before this appointment, he served as Director, Research Engineering Division at Dryden.  Recipient of the NASA Exceptional Service Award and the Presidential Meritorious Rank Award *in the Senior Executive Service (1988).  Selected presenter of the Wright Brothers Lectureship in Aeronautics, a distinguished speaking engagement sponsored by the American Institute of Aeronautics and Astronautics (AIAA) (1986).  Included in *"Who's Who in Science and Engineering" *1993 - 2000.  Former Chairman of the Aerospace Control and Guidance Systems Committee of the Society of Automotive Engineers.  Former Member, AIAA Committee on Society and Aerospace Technology.  *37 year NASA career.*

*Statement in support of Architects and Engineers petition:*
*"The many visual images (massive structural members being hurled horizontally, huge pyroclastic clouds, etc.) leave no doubt in my mind explosives were involved [in the destruction of the World Trade Center*]."  http://www.ae911truth.org

*but he has been debunked by hollies science buff who enjoys reading...lol*


----------



## Hollie (May 3, 2015)

*9/11 Truth movement*

*http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/9/11_Truth_movement*

*Adherents of the 9/11 Truth movement are conspiracy theorists who dispute the mainstream account of the September 11 attacks of 2001. The "truthers", as they are, sometimes pejoratively,[1][2] called, dispute the commonly accepted account that Al-Qaeda terrorists hijacked four airliners, crashed them into the Pentagon and New York's Twin Towers, whereupon the crashes led to the collapse of the Twin Towers. "Truthers" primarily focus on what they claim are significant inconsistencies in that explanation, suggesting at the least a cover-up and, at least, complicity by insiders.[3][4][5][6][7][8][9][10]*


----------



## eots (May 3, 2015)

Hollie said:


> *9/11 Truth movement*
> 
> *http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/9/11_Truth_movement*
> 
> *Adherents of the 9/11 Truth movement are conspiracy theorists who dispute the mainstream account of the September 11 attacks of 2001. The "truthers", as they are, sometimes pejoratively,[1][2] called, dispute the commonly accepted account that Al-Qaeda terrorists hijacked four airliners, crashed them into the Pentagon and New York's Twin Towers, whereupon the crashes led to the collapse of the Twin Towers. "Truthers" primarily focus on what they claim are significant inconsistencies in that explanation, suggesting at the least a cover-up and, at least, complicity by insiders.[3][4][5][6][7][8][9][10]*



*Dwain Deets, MS Physics, MS Eng*– *Former Director, Aerospace Projects,*


----------



## Hollie (May 3, 2015)

eots said:


> *Dwain Deets, MS Physics, MS Eng*– *Former Director, Aerospace Projects, NASA Dryden Flight Research Center.  Before this appointment, he served as Director, Research Engineering Division at Dryden.  Recipient of the NASA Exceptional Service Award and the Presidential Meritorious Rank Award *in the Senior Executive Service (1988).  Selected presenter of the Wright Brothers Lectureship in Aeronautics, a distinguished speaking engagement sponsored by the American Institute of Aeronautics and Astronautics (AIAA) (1986).  Included in *"Who's Who in Science and Engineering" *1993 - 2000.  Former Chairman of the Aerospace Control and Guidance Systems Committee of the Society of Automotive Engineers.  Former Member, AIAA Committee on Society and Aerospace Technology.  *37 year NASA career.*
> 
> *Statement in support of Architects and Engineers petition:*
> *"The many visual images (massive structural members being hurled horizontally, huge pyroclastic clouds, etc.) leave no doubt in my mind explosives were involved [in the destruction of the World Trade Center*]."  http://www.ae911truth.org
> ...



Twoofers unite.

And yet for all your cutting and pasting, not a single, credible bit of support to pull your Twoofer conspiracy theories from the polluted backwater of Alex Jones lunacy.


----------



## Hollie (May 3, 2015)

eots said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > *9/11 Truth movement*
> ...


Twoofers. Advancing conspiracy theories one YouTube video at a time.


----------



## eots (May 3, 2015)

Indeed youtube and the world wide web, amazing is it not
we can sit in on university history lectures  in Switzerland through youtube for anyone with some discretion youtube is an real information revolution


----------



## Hollie (May 4, 2015)

Indeed. YouTube has become quite the medium for social misfits, conspiracy theory loons and twoofers who worship at the altar of Alex Jones.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (May 4, 2015)

someone farted in here.^


----------



## daws101 (May 4, 2015)

eots said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


false ,it's the only way you'll accept in your fantasy...reality is not so easy.


----------



## daws101 (May 4, 2015)

eots said:


> NIST has no evidence to support its progressive collapse theory


really? then what's this? : 
*6. What caused the collapses of WTC 1 and WTC 2?*

Based on its comprehensive investigation, NIST concluded that the WTC towers collapsed because: (1) the impact of the planes severed and damaged support columns, dislodged fireproofing insulation coating the steel floor trusses and steel columns, and widely dispersed jet fuel over multiple floors; and (2) the subsequent unusually large number of jet-fuel ignited multi-floor fires (which reached temperatures as high as 1,000 degrees Celsius, or 1,800 degrees Fahrenheit) significantly weakened the floors and columns with dislodged fireproofing to the point where floors sagged and pulled inward on the perimeter columns. This led to the inward bowing of the perimeter columns and failure of the south face of WTC 1 and the east face of WTC 2, initiating the collapse of each of the towers. Both photographic and video evidence—as well as accounts from the New York City Police Department aviation unit during a half-hour period prior to collapse—support this sequence for each tower.


eots said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Capstone said:
> ...


again only in your fantasy reality is another thing altogether.


----------



## daws101 (May 4, 2015)

eots said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


right

Matt Taibbi of _Rolling Stone_ assessed that the movement "gives supporters of Bush an excuse to dismiss critics of this administration", and expressed concerns about the number of people who believe in 9/11 conspiracy theories.[111]

Massachusetts Institute of Technology (MIT) engineering professor Thomas W. Eagar was at first unwilling to acknowledge the concerns of the movement, saying "if (the argument) gets too mainstream, I'll engage in the debate." In response to Steven E. Jones publication of a hypothesis that the World Trade Center was destroyed by controlled demolition, Eagar said that adherents of the 9/11 Truth movement would use the reverse scientific method to arrive at their conclusions, as they "determine what happened, throw out all the data that doesn't fit their conclusion, and then hail their findings as the only possible conclusion".[112]

Calling conspiracy theorists "the truthers", Bill Moyers has quoted journalist Robert Parry by stating that the theorists "...threw out all the evidence of al-Qaeda's involvement, from contemporaneous calls from hijack victims on the planes to confessions from al-Qaeda leaders both in and out of captivity that they had indeed done it. Then, recycling some of the right's sophistry techniques, such as using long lists of supposed evidence to overcome the lack of any real evidence, the 'truthers' cherry-picked a few supposed 'anomalies' to build an 'inside-job' story line".[113]

Al Qaeda has sharply criticized Iran's ex-president, Mahmoud Ahmadinejad, over his suggestions that the U.S. government was behind the September 11 attacks, dismissing his comments as "ridiculous".[114]

Some skeptics, who oppose conspiracy as the a-priori explanation to events, and who find most of the questions posed by the Truthers to be either easily answered[115] or based on misleading or false facts[116] have claimed that some of the Truthers are knowingly disseminating false information, with no care for the grieving families, and accordingly called them "disrespectful" or even "sickos".[117]


----------



## daws101 (May 4, 2015)




----------



## daws101 (May 4, 2015)

Lies of the 9/11 “Truth” Movement
Cliff Kincaid  —   May 21, 2014 
309 Comments   |   Printer Friendly




With the official opening of the 9/11 Memorial Museum, media attention is being focused once again on the so-called 9/11 “truth” movement, the political agitators and publicity-seekers who insist that Muslim terrorists flying planes were not responsible for the deaths of nearly 3,000 people on September 11, 2001. A group called Architects & Engineers for 9/11 Truth is distributing 9/11 “truth” propaganda at the museum this week, insisting the attacks were an “inside job” by various forces.

Lies of the 9 11 Truth Movement

 Truthers to protest 9 11 Museum The Lead with Jake Tapper - CNN.com Blogs

*CNN)* – The National September 11 Memorial Museum opens to the public this week in lower Manhattan, and some conspiracy theorists, who are apparently no strangers to Photoshop, plan on attending.

The group "Architects & Engineers for 9/11 Truth" plan on standing outside the entrance on opening day to hand out fake museum brochures, designed to look exactly like the real ones, according to The Village Voice, which first reported the story.

Inside the brochure, they claim they've compiled "a vast amount of evidence proving that all 3 World Trade Center skyscrapers were deliberately destroyed by explosives on 9/11."

They actually don't prove anything, except man's capacity for believing crazy things, and man's insensitivity to the families of the 2,753 people killed in New York, the Pentagon, and in a field in Pennsylvania, killed by Islamic terrorists with al Qaeda as every credible investigation has actually proven.

Why do so-called "truthers" have such staying power?


----------



## eots (May 4, 2015)

daws101 said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > NIST has no evidence to support its progressive collapse theory
> ...


NIST  computer model only shows initiation of the collapse and offers no explanation for the rest of the collapse at and (I quote NIST) at virtual free -fall


----------



## eots (May 4, 2015)

daws101 said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Hollie said:
> ...


not a single rebuttal to A@E911 TRUTH
just editorial opinion and empty claims that the could be proven wrong with out offering anything to support that claim...FAIL


----------



## eots (May 4, 2015)

daws101 said:


>


A linguist..lol...your like hollie with her science buff that likes to read sci-fi and fantasy novels


----------



## daws101 (May 4, 2015)

eots said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


no further explanation is necessary. if you knew anything at all about physics.
  show me the nist quote...


----------



## daws101 (May 4, 2015)

eots said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


wrong its proves a&e has no credibility and no standing.
aint' that a bitch.
the facts in the article need no support, actual fact never does.

also The group "Architects & Engineers for 9/11 Truth" plan on standing outside the entrance on opening day to hand out fake museum brochures, designed to look exactly like the real ones, according to The Village Voice, which first reported the story.

Inside the brochure, they claim they've compiled "a vast amount of evidence proving that all 3 World Trade Center skyscrapers were deliberately destroyed by explosives on 9/11."


----------



## daws101 (May 4, 2015)

eots said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


 way to falsely minimize  
*Noam Chomsky*
Researcher of Linguistics
Avram Noam Chomsky is an American linguist, philosopher, cognitive scientist, logician, political commentator, social justice activist, and anarcho-syndicalist advocate. Sometimes described as the "father of modern linguistics", Chomsky is also a major figure in analytic philosophy. He has spent most of his career at the Massachusetts Institute of Technology, where he is currently Professor Emeritus, and has authored over 100 books. He has been described as a prominent cultural figure, and was voted the "world's top public intellectual" in a 2005 poll.
cognitive scientist, logician,

Massachusetts Institute of Technology
in reality he's overqualified.


----------



## eots (May 4, 2015)

he teaches philosphy


daws101 said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...


teaching linguistics at MIT makes him over qualified ..lol


----------



## eots (May 4, 2015)




----------



## Hollie (May 4, 2015)

eots said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


You expect rubuttal to a YouTube video manufactured by twoofers?

Fail!


----------



## Hollie (May 4, 2015)

eots said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Actually, you're just an angry twoofer who gets incensed when your goofy conspiracy theories are exposed as fraudulent.


----------



## Hollie (May 4, 2015)

eots said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


Nothing coming from the twoofers goes beyond conspiracy theory.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (May 4, 2015)

three farts in a row from the agent trolls.^


----------



## LA RAM FAN (May 4, 2015)

eots said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



yep,the shills have fantasys that all these credible experts are wrong and the government and media are correct. they wont take my advise and stop smoking that crack they are one.

all they have to come back with in their drivel constantly is this-


----------



## LA RAM FAN (May 4, 2015)

eots said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...




Nor has there been a SINGLE rebuttal to all those four videos I posted way at the very beginning of this thread despite all my challlenges.they have acted like those videos were never posted.

obviously they have me on their ignore list.


thats why i have them on mine since they ignore all my posts.lol.


----------



## Hollie (May 4, 2015)

9/11 inside job said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...


What you twoofers fail to understand is that now a decade and a half past 9/11, you goofy conspiracies involving Joooooooos, thermite, Jooooooos with thermite, controlled demolition, Joooooooooos and every other goofy conspiracy involving multiple conspirators remain nothing more than fiction and conspiracy theory. 

The above are some of the reasons why you conspiracy theory loons are referred to as, well, conspiracy theory loons.


----------



## SAYIT (May 4, 2015)

9/11 inside job said:


> Nor has there been a SINGLE rebuttal to all those four videos I posted way at the very beginning of this thread despite all my challlenges.they have acted like those videos were never posted.
> obviously they have me on their ignore list.
> thats why i have them on mine since they ignore all my posts.lol.



Woo ... I was wrong about you. I had you figured for at least 12 years old.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (May 4, 2015)

someone farted in here.^


----------



## eots (May 4, 2015)

Hollie said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...


its a MIT engineer you goofball


----------



## eots (May 4, 2015)

Hollie said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


Not true history is being written, 9/11 truth is becoming common knowledge..its being taught on campus it has gone mainstream


----------



## Hollie (May 4, 2015)

9/11 inside job said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...


Oh my. The Four Vid


eots said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 inside job said:
> ...


History is surely being written and the twoofers are being recognized as the charlatans and conspiracy theory loons they are.


----------



## eots (May 4, 2015)




----------



## Hollie (May 4, 2015)

eots said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


An MIT engineer with a failed conspiracy theory. 

As usual, none of you Alex Jones groupies have yet addressed the failure of the conspiracy theory loons to substantiate their conspiracies. 

A decade and a half later, only a few of you loons are still promoting your silly conspiracies.


----------



## Hollie (May 4, 2015)




----------



## eots (May 4, 2015)

9/11 truth lectures taking place in university across the nation throughout the world in fact


----------



## Hollie (May 4, 2015)

Da' twoof per Twoofer loons.


----------



## Hollie (May 4, 2015)

The twoof of 9/11.

Space aliens supplied the gubmint with laser beams.


----------



## Hollie (May 4, 2015)




----------



## eots (May 4, 2015)

Hollie said:


> The twoof of 9/11.
> 
> Space aliens supplied the gubmint with laser beams.


strawman nothing to do with a@e911truth


----------



## eots (May 4, 2015)

Hollie said:


>


no one said no planes.. another of your strawmen not part of any of these Harvard and MIT professors lectures


----------



## Hollie (May 4, 2015)

eots said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Strawman. Another of your strawman arguments.


----------



## Hollie (May 4, 2015)

Dis' is da twoof.


----------



## eots (May 4, 2015)

Hollie said:


> Dis' is da twoof.


might be..I have not viewed it..have you ?..what are the details


----------



## Hollie (May 4, 2015)




----------



## eots (May 4, 2015)

Hollie said:


>


poor  hollie ..all she has is strawman arguments..clearly has lost any reasoned debate her only real purpose  is unwittingly  keeping WTC truth threads active...


----------



## Hollie (May 5, 2015)

eots said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Yet another twoofer conspiracy.


----------



## Hollie (May 5, 2015)




----------



## Carla_Danger (May 5, 2015)

Listen to Bob the Builder played backwards.


----------



## Carla_Danger (May 5, 2015)

It's confirmed. Bob is Illuminati


(One World Order).


----------



## daws101 (May 5, 2015)

eots said:


>


He's a twoofer his opinion is bias and based on the same false and unprovable premise.
that you are.


----------



## daws101 (May 5, 2015)

9/11 inside job said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...


Bullshit all 4 of your fantasy clips have been shredded every time you post them .


----------



## eots (May 5, 2015)

eots said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


I see so anyone regardless of expertise and evidence that does not support NIST is a _twoofer_
and therefore negated


----------



## eots (May 5, 2015)

daws101 said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


by who ..when ..where


----------



## eots (May 5, 2015)

Carla_Danger said:


> Listen to Bob the Builder played backwards.


and that has what to do with the collapse of building 7 ?


----------



## Hollie (May 5, 2015)

eots said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Hollie said:
> ...


What evidence do you twoofers have for "laser beam" weapons used on 9/11?


----------



## eots (May 5, 2015)

Hollie said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


none, its just some stupid video you posted nothing to do with architects and engineers


----------



## Hollie (May 5, 2015)

eots said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



Conspiracy theories propagated by architects or engineers are still conspiracy theories. 

Is Alex Jones an architect or engineer?


----------



## Capstone (May 5, 2015)

Hmm...I wonder what conspiracy theories propagated by _Popular Mechanics_ and nist.gov are called.


----------



## Hollie (May 5, 2015)

Capstone said:


> Hmm...I wonder what conspiracy theories propagated by _Popular Mechanics_ and nist.gov are called.


A decade and a half of failed twoofer conspiracies won't help you. 

Shouldn't you be out swabbing Jooooooos for traces of thermite?


----------



## daws101 (May 5, 2015)

eots said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 inside job said:
> ...


everybody every time. but since denial is you forte what other answer could I expect.


----------



## daws101 (May 5, 2015)

eots said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


neither does A&E FOR TWOOF


----------



## daws101 (May 5, 2015)

Capstone said:


> Hmm...I wonder what conspiracy theories propagated by _Popular Mechanics_ and nist.gov are called.


IN THE CASE OF 911 there are none.
there is no credible evidence to prove otherwise


----------



## Carla_Danger (May 5, 2015)

eots said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> > Listen to Bob the Builder played backwards.
> ...





Oh, I can't tell if it says "9-11 was an inside job", or "I believe in Bob."


----------



## eots (May 5, 2015)

Carla_Danger said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Carla_Danger said:
> ...


so what you are saying is you are kind of stupid


----------



## SAYIT (May 5, 2015)

eots said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, I can't tell if it says "9-11 was an inside job", or "I believe in Bob."
> ...



Or maybe she's saying that you are kind of stupid.


----------



## daws101 (May 5, 2015)

nobody needs to say eots is stupid it's a given.


----------



## Carla_Danger (May 5, 2015)

SAYIT said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Carla_Danger said:
> ...




Yep, yeppers!


----------



## eots (May 5, 2015)

Carla_Danger said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


Yep, yeppers...LOL...you could not possibly support your belief in the NIST report..so you are left with babble


----------



## Carla_Danger (May 5, 2015)

eots said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> > SAYIT said:
> ...




Let's see what Alex Jones has to say about this.


----------



## eots (May 6, 2015)

Carla_Danger said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Carla_Danger said:
> ...


So you can stay off topic  as you have no reasoned argument


----------



## Carla_Danger (May 6, 2015)

eots said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...




That video is very much on topic.  We're in the "Conspiracy Theories" section, right?  Alex Jones has a hidden message about 9-11 in that video, which is scientific pwoof.


----------



## eots (May 6, 2015)

Carla_Danger said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Carla_Danger said:
> ...





Carla_Danger said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Carla_Danger said:
> ...


there is nothing in your inane video to do with 9/11 ..you can  not explain the free-fall collapse of the wtc buildings


----------



## Hollie (May 6, 2015)

eots said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


Your goofy conspiracy theories are not required to explain the collapse of the building. There are perfectly rational explanations. You conspiracy theory loons just share a pathology that causes you to share a _need to believe_ in conspiracies.


----------



## eots (May 6, 2015)

Hollie said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Carla_Danger said:
> ...


what  is your perfectly rational explanation for the freefall collapses


----------



## Hollie (May 6, 2015)

eots said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


The explanations that have survived the goofy conspiracy theorists and their discredited conspiracies.

I understand you're anxious to drench the thread in more of your YouTube videos but they are the same ones that a now a decade and a half old and no more useful now than before.

Why can't the Alex Jones madrassah offer something credible?


----------



## eots (May 6, 2015)

discredited by who..support your claim


----------



## Hollie (May 6, 2015)

eots said:


> discredited by who..support your claim


Discredited by the facts as presented by NIST and others.

In a decade and a half, you conspiracy theory loons have utterly failed to make a compelling case connecting the gubmint, Jooooooos, the industrial - military complex, Jooooooos with thermite, and a host of other co-conspirators who you loons wish to implicate.

As you are the loon propagating conspiracy theories, it is you who needs to support your claim. In a decade and a half, you have failed to do so.

Additionally, let's remember that you have a reputation as a conspiracy theory loon who sees conspirators lurking everywhere.


----------



## eots (May 6, 2015)

NIST  is the report in question.. who are these others ?


----------



## Hollie (May 6, 2015)

eots said:


> NIST  is the report in question.. who are these others ?


NIST is in question by you Alex Jones groupies.

The conspiracy theories are yours. Provide your pwoofs connecting the gubmint, Jooooooos, the industrial - military complex, Jooooooos with thermite, and a host of other co-conspirators who you loons wish to implicate.

The conspiracy theories are yours. Support your conspiracies. I know you can't. You're just an attention seeker which is why you litter threads with your loopy conspiracy theories and why you have a reputation as a conspiracy theory loon.


----------



## eots (May 6, 2015)

Hollie said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > NIST  is the report in question.. who are these others ?
> ...


so you can not supply these said others and their credentials ?


----------



## Hollie (May 6, 2015)

eots said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


There are many. 

Not surprisingly, you cannot make a single connection between the gubmint, Jooooooos, the industrial - military complex, Jooooooos with thermite, and a host of other co-conspirators who you loons claim conspired to destroy the WTC.

So, we are left with you inventing a host of conspiracies, trying to connect a vast array of conspirators and failing at every opportunity to substantiate your conspiratorial musings.

Thanks for demonstrating you're a fraud.


----------



## daws101 (May 6, 2015)

eots said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


 only 7 fell at free fall speed and for a very short time .the towers did not

your obsession makes you exaggerate like a bitch!


----------



## LA RAM FAN (May 6, 2015)

someone farted in here.^


----------



## Hollie (May 6, 2015)

9/11 inside job said:


> someone farted in here.^


I'm actually delighted conspiracy theorists like you are here. You reflect the pointlessness and hopelessness of the twoofer dregs.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (May 6, 2015)

someone farted in here.^

I now see there were TWO farts in a row from the paid agent trolls after removing ignore for a second.lol.


----------



## Carla_Danger (May 6, 2015)

eots said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...




That's what your handlers want you to believe, agent Id'eot.  Pwove it's not the truth.


----------



## Carla_Danger (May 6, 2015)

9/11 inside job said:


> someone farted in here.^
> 
> I now see there were TWO farts in a row from the paid agent trolls after removing ignore for a second.lol.





Fart sniffer.


----------



## Hollie (May 7, 2015)

eots said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


----------



## Hollie (May 7, 2015)

The Illuminati connection to 9/11.

It be da' twoof.



You ll never think the same way again. . . The Revelation


----------



## Carla_Danger (May 7, 2015)

Hollie said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Hollie said:
> ...





Bob the Builder is Illuminati.


----------



## Carla_Danger (May 7, 2015)

Hollie said:


> The Illuminati connection to 9/11.
> 
> It be da' twoof.
> 
> ...





Wake up!  LOL!


----------



## Carla_Danger (May 7, 2015)

Is Paul McCartney really dead?


----------



## LA RAM FAN (May 7, 2015)

three farts in a row from the trolls.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (May 7, 2015)

The handlers of agents dawgshit,rosie and hollie sure pay them well to troll here.They get paid big bucks obviously because no way in hell would they come back for their constant ass beatings they have gotten in every post from Eots,myself and others for FREE.no way at all.

they of course will deny reality that they have gotten a bunch of ass beatings from us no doubt.


----------



## daws101 (May 8, 2015)

Carla_Danger said:


> Is Paul McCartney really dead?


after that last collaboration he should be.


----------



## daws101 (May 8, 2015)

9/11 inside job said:


> The handlers of agents dawgshit,rosie and hollie sure pay them well to troll here.They get paid big bucks obviously because no way in hell would they come back for their constant ass beatings they have gotten in every post from Eots,myself and others for FREE.no way at all.
> 
> they of course will deny reality that they have gotten a bunch of ass beatings from us no doubt.


false! there is nothing to deny the only thing getting beaten around here is your dick.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (May 9, 2015)

someone farted in here.^


----------



## Impenitent (May 24, 2015)

Alex Jones Alex Jones Alex Jones
We got a thing going on
We both know it's wrong
But it's much too strong
To let it go now


----------



## eots (May 24, 2015)

Impenitent said:


> Alex Jones Alex Jones Alex Jones
> We got a thing going on
> We both know it's wrong
> But it's much too strong
> To let it go now


stupid


----------



## Hollie (May 24, 2015)

eots said:


> Impenitent said:
> 
> 
> > Alex Jones Alex Jones Alex Jones
> ...


You're just angry because someone took a poke at your hero?


----------



## daws101 (May 26, 2015)

Impenitent said:


> Alex Jones Alex Jones Alex Jones
> We got a thing going on
> We both know it's wrong
> But it's much too strong
> To let it go now


damn funny!


----------



## daws101 (May 26, 2015)

eots said:


> Impenitent said:
> 
> 
> > Alex Jones Alex Jones Alex Jones
> ...


even funnier !


----------



## LA RAM FAN (May 26, 2015)

someone farted in here.^


----------



## Christophera (May 28, 2015)

I think the most compelling evidence of a conspiracy that is not related to the physical events of the building coming down, which were impossible from a engineering standpoint IF one is trying to assert there was a collapse, is what happened to Barry Jennings.

Barry Jennings Mystery


----------



## KissMy (Apr 19, 2018)

eots said:


> lake avenue said:
> 
> 
> > jet fuel can't melt steel beams
> ...


Yes there were 9 tanker loads of emergency generator fuel stored inside Building 7.


----------



## KissMy (Apr 19, 2018)

In Bailey's Crossroads, Virginia On March 2, 1973 Skyline Towers Pancake Collapsed 26 floors + 2 more basement floors.


----------



## MindWars (Apr 21, 2018)

WTC 7 Evaluation is a study at the University of Alaska Fairbanks using finite element modeling to evaluate the possible causes of World Trade Center Building 7's collapse. Visit WTC7 to view the most recent information about the study.


WTC 7 Evaluation

Sunder:_ *“[A] free-fall time would be an object that has no structural components below it.... What the analysis shows...is that same time it took for the structural model to come down...is 5.4 seconds. It’s about 1.5 seconds, or roughly 40 percent, more time for that free fall to happen. And that is not at all unusual because there was structural resistance that was provided in this particular case.”*_

*NIST’s Alleged 5.4-Second Collapse Time*
The reason for the discrepancy between Chandler’s measurement and NIST’s measurement is contained in Dr. Sunder’s statement above, where he explains that NIST’s computer model showed a collapse time of 5.4 seconds. As Chandler comments in Part 1 of the video series _NIST Finally Admits Free Fall_:

_*“Don’t you find it interesting that the 5.4 seconds [NIST] measured for the collapse time just happens to exactly match the theoretical prediction of their model? That kind of precision is incredibly rare when modeling real world events.”*_

Indeed, when we count backwards 5.4 seconds from the point at which the roofline disappears from view, we find that there is no obvious, continuous movement of the building that
Free-Fall Acceleration


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 21, 2018)

KissMy said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > lake avenue said:
> ...



what a fucking troll,this shills life is so sad that he has to being back and old dead thread from YEARS back that has been buried that long.

you embarrass yourself constantly here on this topic same as you always did when you said the rams could not move back to LA by 2016 because they could not play in an old stadium that did not have luxary seats EVEN THOUGH as i tried to explain back then to you DUMMIES STYLE just to watch you ignore it since it proved what an idiot you are,that the VIKINGS were ALSO playing in an old stadium as well at the time at the universtiy college there that ALSO did not have luxary boxes.

you are as big of an idiot on this subject as you were on the rams not being able to come back to LA by 2016.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 21, 2018)

MindWars said:


> WTC 7 Evaluation is a study at the University of Alaska Fairbanks using finite element modeling to evaluate the possible causes of World Trade Center Building 7's collapse. Visit WTC7 to view the most recent information about the study.
> 
> 
> WTC 7 Evaluation
> ...




you debunked agent kiss my ramblings propaganda so well I  dont need to add anything to it other than this also debunks his ramblings and BS.LOL This link below.

Architects & Engineers for 9/11 Truth


----------



## Soupnazi630 (May 6, 2018)

LA RAM FAN said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> > WTC 7 Evaluation is a study at the University of Alaska Fairbanks using finite element modeling to evaluate the possible causes of World Trade Center Building 7's collapse. Visit WTC7 to view the most recent information about the study.
> ...


Everything you have ever posted has been shredded crushed and debunked,

Your link is to a fraudulent group boy and they have no evidence or expert opinion.

As always you can only sling shit in defeat after your delusional ramblings have been crushed


----------



## MisterBeale (Sep 4, 2019)

WTC7

http://ine.uaf.edu/media/222439/uaf_wtc7_draft_report_09-03-2019.pdf


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Sep 4, 2019)

Christophera said:


> I think the most compelling evidence of a conspiracy that is not related to the physical events of the building coming down, which were impossible from a engineering standpoint IF one is trying to assert there was a collapse, is what happened to Barry Jennings.
> 
> Barry Jennings Mystery


Ah, the admitted liar.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 7, 2019)

eots said:


> lake avenue said:
> 
> 
> > jet fuel can't melt steel beams
> ...



bld 7 is the crux of the 9/11 coverup commission this troll and nobody else can get around.LOL


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Sep 7, 2019)

LA RAM FAN said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > lake avenue said:
> ...


Except, all normal people easily got around this embarrassing nonsense long ago....


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 7, 2019)

and one of the shills of Langley is coming here to shit on this thread as instructed by his handlers^


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 7, 2019)

LA RAM FAN said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > lake avenue said:
> ...



I can help you------long ago---I tutored kids who had trouble passing 
baby high school  Euclidean geometry and ----infantile intro to less than
basic high school physics.      I can get the high school diploma for you


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jul 16, 2020)

Strolling down memory lane.


----------

